# Croatia, one by one photos for cyber travellers



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Invasion*









f.:marjan1200


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Oh dear, they're huuuge.:nuts:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeahh, and that one is too


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Some islands near Zadar: Ist, Molat and islets*









f.:bule


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, Croatia's gold and - silver:lol:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Umag*

On a clear day from the westernmost Croatian town Umag situated near northwestern corner on Istrian peninsula you can see the Alps covered by snow:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

...or you just need a good zoom :lol::lol:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Friggin incredible! I didn't know you could see the Alps from friggin Umag!!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

O yeah, and from istrian Savudrija with zoom you can compress Savudrian Grand Stancia (Menor), Gulf of Trieste and see hotels on the lowlands of the coast of Friulia-Venezia Iulia, Friulian plain and Alps :nuts:








f.: gere


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

On the opposite side of Croatia - northeastern Panonian plain of Slavonia, woods near Drava river are in Croatia but mountains are - Hungarian  

Well, not mountains but let say - hills


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics P.C.Dolabella



Mishevy said:


> ^^Oh dear, they're huuuge.:nuts:


Have you seen Marco-Polo cruise ship :lol: ?



> This isn't Tornado but our not so dangerous domestic Croatian - Pijavica.
> Could be seen mostly in front of Dubrovnik some days in springtime but it last only few minutes.


Some kind of small tornado


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah, pijavica (leech ) European tornado :lol:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

^^


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Tnx KHS. This collection of excentric weather I want to conclude with this cloud over Osijek, Croatian 4. city :nuts:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Osijek*

Osijek (some 100 000 of s.) is urban center of the east part of Slavonia, fertile plane framed by Panonian rivers Danube, Drava and Sava


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

(this 2 photos is taken by me)


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Split*

Split is 2.nd biggest city in Croatia.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

KHS said:


> ^^


:shocked:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

but for their citizens there is no "Split over Split" and not any Split on the whole world is "to shoulder" to Split.


----------



## Dubrovnik (May 10, 2006)

True but we want the old Riva back


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree about the spirit of "Her Majesty the Riva of Split" :lol:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

And one thing more about Split (I have to say this before some SSC Split-forumers note this thread):
I'll take one more meteorological brake before I sad that.








Now: historical capital of Dalmatia is not Split but Zadar, today 5th biggest Croatian city :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zadar Arena*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zadar, st. Trinity (st.Donat) rotonda, 9.ct.*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Double storey Carolingian, pre-romanic rotonda build by Donatus, bishop of Zadar, diplomat on the court in Aachen


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> And one thing more about Split (I have to say this before some SSC Split-forumers note this thread):
> I'll take one more meteorological brake before I sad that.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, looks like UFO encounters must be pretty common.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Zagreb


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Tnx eklips for your post. I saw some of your photos of Zagreb on AA forum and I find it most interesting what you find interesting on the streets of the city. But I'd like to read here some comments of yours on every single photo you will post. I think they deserves that. For example that one. :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zadar, Cathedral of St.Anastasia (5.ct. - 13.ct)*

Let's return to Zadar, town that deserves some more attention, historical capital of Dalmatia (beg.of 7.ct. to 1918.)

The apse of the Cathedral is mostly old Christian from the 5th century but architecture now is dominantly 13th ct. romanic. 








f.pacoCT


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zadar episcopal complex*

Cathedral, church of st.Donat, 6th ct.baptistery belltower and bishops palace belongs to the Episcopal complex developed for centuries directly from Early Christian exedra on Roman forum of antic Iadera without any discontinuity.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

^^ :master:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zadar - Forum*

Roman Forum as modern city center, st.Donat rotonda, and Cathedral's belltower.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zadar - Kalelarga ("broad street")*

Streets of Zadar mostly continues directly from Roman time , and Main street - Kalelarga was originally Dekumanus of Roman Iadera


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zadar harbour*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Zadar is great!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Sea Organ - new Zadar arhtectural wonder.*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

^^ We need sound 

This video shows everything. Sea organs, Solar circle ans Sea fountain. Is there better translation for this?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

eklips said:


> Zagreb


Traffic jam


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Biokovo, Makarska and Brač*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Elafiti islands near Dubrovnik*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Im loving this thread. I will hunt through my photos for a good one of Mirogoj on All Saints Day.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Couple of my own photos from 2 years ago  

Ston


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Malo More as viewed from Peljesac peninsula


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Wonderful photos of yours Turnovec and Milan Luka I'm waiting for your contribution.
And @Turnovec
here is one photo from almost the same place on Peljesac.:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Croatian islands, more than thousants of them*

Hvar


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow nice pics, I find croatia a very fascinating place. Keep em coming :applause:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lights on the islands*

Tnx DaniDani. Here is one photo that fascinates me for a long time. I hope you can imagine too the lights of the villages on the small Adriatic islands when it's clear evening 
:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Trogir*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Road to Karlobag*

For stage coach with good horses you needed 3 hours from the top of the Velebit mountain to Karlobag on the coast.
:lol: :nuts:
It's no doubt one of the most spectacular road in Europa 
:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes national park*


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

In what season this picture was taken? ^^^ When i visited Plitvice lakes, there weren't so many water.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Great pics!
Your country is delightful!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

@Lilinass
It's in the springtime. In the summer level is usually lower.
@ Dr.Seltsam
I'm glad to hear that and I hope you'll like that one.
Plitvice lakes again.
:cheers:


----------



## _Atun_ (Sep 5, 2007)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> @Lilinass
> It's in the springtime. In the summer level is usually lower.
> @ Dr.Seltsam
> I'm glad to hear that and I hope you'll like that one.
> ...



I like it


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes*

Than maybe you'll like next one. Plitvice lakes are UNESCO world heritage.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Bridge ti island of Pag*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Same bridge to the island of Pag*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Maslenica bridge A1 Motorway*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb, Zrinjevac squaire*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Baška beach*

when it's windy it's a fun :banana:...and the summer is just started.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Pag, town square with St.Mary church*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Pag, small renaissance town on the island of the same name*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Labin*

Labin - typical Istrian town on the top of the hill, overlooking Quarner bay.
Birthplace of Mathias Flacius Iliricus (Luther's companion)


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Brela*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rovinj*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rovinj*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Pula*

2nd ct. Roman Amphitheater


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rab*









ph.viaggiealtro


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Belltowers of the churces in Rab*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Island of Rab*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Buje*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Buje*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Buzet*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Motovun*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Krka Waterfalls*

...near Šibenik


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Šibenik Bay and islands*


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

*Kutina*


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

*Kutina 2*


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

*Kutina 3*


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

*Brunkovac-Kutina*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Neretva Delta*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Opuzen*

Town in delta of Neretva


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Neretva Delta*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Opuzen and Neretva river*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Mljet*

Mljet island National park - St.Mary on the Island, (ex) benedictine abbey


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Mljet island National park, Soline*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Mljet, Pomena*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Mljet*

Salt lakes on the island and islet on Greater Lake with 11.ct Benedictine Abbey


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Walls of Dubrovnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Waiting for the night in Dubrovnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Onofrio's Big Well*

15.ct well in Dubrovnik, named by his ing. Onofrio della Cava


----------



## Xoote (Jul 7, 2008)

P.C.Dolabella said:


>


Love this pic...


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Onofrio's Well for refresh in hot summer*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lovijenac fortress*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Good morning to everybody*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Tipical landscape of Dubrovnik islands*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lopud*

Lopud is one of the Elafiti Dubrovnik islands


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Elafiti*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Elafiti islands and Dubrovnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dubrovnik's treasure - saint-patron church of Saint Blaxius*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Old harbour, old ship*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Banje beach*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ stunning, Dubrovnik is something else!!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree :master:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Amazing country!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Duba Pelješka*

Duba - Pelješac peninsula, Dubrovnik-Neretva county


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Korčula*

St.Mark's church portal of Korčula ex-Cathedral


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Korčula town*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Korčula*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hvar*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hvar*

Pjaca and St.Stephen Cathedral


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Tipical beach on the Central Dalmatian island of Hvar*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hvar town*

Pjaca and madrach


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lo Spagnolo fort in Hvar town*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Stari Grad on the island of Hvar*

Church-fortress in Stari Grad


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Fantastic Coastline, I Really Love it.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrboska on Hvar*

16th ct. church - fortress of Our Lady of Mercy in Vrboska


----------



## Ulster (Dec 29, 2005)

I was in hvar 2 weeks ago lovely little town. seen some awesome yachts in the harbour. 

Visited split and dubrovnik both well worth a visit too. the old town in dubrovnik in something special


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Ulster said:


> I was in hvar 2 weeks ago lovely little town. seen some awesome yachts in the harbour.
> 
> Visited split and dubrovnik both well worth a visit too. the old town in dubrovnik in something special


Did you make some photos ?
Here is Hvar town harbour


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Jelsa*

On the island of Hvar my faw. is - Jelsa


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Jelsa, windy day*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*From Jelsa towards Makarska and Biokovo mountain*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Central Dalmatian islands Brać and Hvar*


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

^^CROATIA is DEFINITELY in the top 3 for the most beautiful countries in the world


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Bol on the island of Brac*









ph.:zsolt


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Hassoun said:


> ^^CROATIA is DEFINITELY in the top 3 for the most beautiful countries in the world


It really sounds good when you hear that of somebody from such a wonderful country like Lebanon :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Another view from the top of Brac to Island of Hvar*









another view from the top


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Bol*

Dominican Monastery in Bol


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Povile on Brac*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*City developed from the Palace of the Roman Emperor*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Split, mediaeval town in the walls of the Roman Imperial Palace*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vestibul of the Palace*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Split*

Peristil of the Palace of Roman Emperor as town square in front of the Cathedral


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*13ct belltower of the Split Cathedral*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Saharun beach*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

...and my beach next 14 days ^^ :cheers:


----------



## 1.vod (Sep 2, 2007)

great photos


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Zagreb main train station*








[/


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Castle Trkošćan*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Osijek, continental Croatia*










:cheers:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Croatian national theater (HNK)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, a street*


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Nika Loncar said:


> :cheers:


awsome pic Nika  kay: :cheers:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zadar*



















:cheers:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Varaždin during Špancirfest festival*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> ...and my beach next 14 days ^^ :cheers:


...no, I find another one 









and thanks Nika for help


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll start with few fotos taken by me.
:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Roads to the Adriatic coast*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Igrane near Makarska*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Zadar


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Mount Viter in Zaostrog*


----------



## Scar Tissue (Jul 8, 2008)

mali losinj


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zadar, Croatia*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zadar, Croatia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrgorac, Dalmatia*

Border town to Hercegovina









Dubart, hvala na prilozima, ali molim ubuduće samo jednu po jednu fotografiju jer je to osnovna zamisao ove dretve.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry, kasno sam skužio ^^


----------



## photokreso (Aug 19, 2008)

Sibenik


----------



## photokreso (Aug 19, 2008)

Primošten


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zadar*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Stiniva on the island of Vis*









@fotokreso dobrodosao. Nadam se da si otkrio i photo thread o Sibeniku na hrvatskom dijelu ovog foruma i da ces i tamo postavljati ovako dobre fotke.


----------



## photokreso (Aug 19, 2008)

e,fala na dobrodošlici
baš tražin photo thread o Šibeniku ali ne mogu naći?!:dunno:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

photokreso said:


> e,fala na dobrodošlici
> baš tražin photo thread o Šibeniku ali ne mogu naći?!:dunno:


^^
Nadam se da si našao Hrvatsku (a onda u Phototeci Šibenik je na strani 2). Dobrodošao još jedamput i baš nam je potreban netko iz Šibenika, zbog Šibenika i svega novoga (i staroga) u gradu :cheers:

That was welcome for new forumer from Šibenik


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrgorac fort*


----------



## photokreso (Aug 19, 2008)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> ^^
> Nadam se da si našao Hrvatsku (a onda u Phototeci Šibenik je na strani 2). Dobrodošao još jedamput i baš nam je potreban netko iz Šibenika, zbog Šibenika i svega novoga (i staroga) u gradu :cheers:
> 
> That was welcome for new forumer from Šibenik


eto,naša san...fala...stižu slike:banana:


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

Kutina


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

zagorska sela


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

klanjec


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero in Mountain District (Gorski kotar), in background mountain Risnjak and National park Risnjak*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nationalpark Kornati... 









love this curvy islands...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

cliffs in Baska Voda...


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*vineyards in Istria*








vinyarsds


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vineyards in Konavle, near Dubrovnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vineyards of Bakar, near Rijeka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vineyards on island of Krk (Vrbnik)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In The port of Town Krk on Island of Krk*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Krk town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vineyards of Plešivica, near Jastrebarsko, between Zagreb and Karlovac*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrbnik on the (north)Adriatic island of Krk*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Night in Vrbnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrbnik (III)*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Croatia is so beautifull......:bow::master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Croatia is beautiful indeed :cheers: like this place:


MountMan said:


>


Awesome place :drool:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Vrbnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Street in Vrbnik*

:lol:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*"Let me pass first" lane in Split*

:nuts:







street


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Split, street in the medieval part of the city*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Split*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Panorama of Split... 










:hi:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - old town on north adriatic coast*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Windy day in Senj, bura (bora) northeast wind of Senj*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*"Iosephinae Finis"*

End of the old Imperial road in the walls of Senj


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Port of Senj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medieval fortress Nehaj above Senj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medieval fortress Nehaj above Senj*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Senj, once more*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - and once more*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero and Risnjak - in winter*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrana lake - Croatian biggest natural lake*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*On lake Lokvarsko jezero*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Šepurine, village on the island of Prvić near Šibenik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero - paradise for ... them*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*wooden churches of Turopolje (plain near Sava and Kupa rivers south of Zagreb)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*'Kažuni' in Istria*

Little stone huts of circular ground plans and conical roofs.
They are scattered round the fields and can still be useful as protection from unexpected showers, for laying away farming tools but also for night watching of the crops against the evil chance travellers. 'Kažun' is a type of building the existence of which has been recorded all over the Mediterranean since 4000 years B.C.


----------



## payo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zagreb Cathedral*


----------



## payo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Belavići - Mrežnica river*


----------



## payo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Belavići - Mrežnica river*


----------



## payo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Crikvenica*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*"Korablja" tipical traditional wooden house of Turopolje region*

Beautiful photos by Croatian SSC forumers MauntMan, payo, Manolo...
:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*tipical old house in Split*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Very old house on the prehistoric walls, Island of Brać*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*'Kažuni' in olive grove - Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Night theme from Rijeka - northadriatic town and port*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

sunset in Umag, Istra


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

sunset in Umag 2


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

bad weather in Dubrovnik
author: D. Pavlinovic


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

my city


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*17.ct house in Rijeka*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rijeka, modern arhitecture*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*13.ct. house in Split*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*pijavice oko Dubrovnika*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*'Kažuni' in Istria (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*'Kažuni' in Istria (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Modern dog's house in style of 'Kažuni'*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Krk bridge with lights of Rijeka in the back*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*northern part of Krk island*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb, the capital of Croatia*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The ridge Baške Oštarije on Velebit*

There is road from Gospić to Karlobag.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Brela Beach 
(American magazine Forbes put the beach on the list of 10 world's most beautiful beaches, where it's
ranked 6th in the world and 1st in Europe)










:hi:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marina Cres and town Cres on island of Cres*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres bay*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Adriatic islans landscape*









ph.by arbiano


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*East Slavonian plain landscape*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Korcula*

photo: Darinka


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*swimming pools in Rijeka*

photo: ICE


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Grobnik near Rijeka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Grobnik near Rijeka (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Coastal-mountain's landscape, on Velebit above Karlobag*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Coastal-mountain's landscape, on Velebit above Karlobag (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hreljin, place near Rijeka*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hreljin (2)*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica*

Town on the river Una and border with Bosnia 








f.mochek


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Blue lake, Imotski*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*bura in Senj*

photo: bonifacic


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Veliki Tabor castle*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trakošćan castle*

photo: Hans Kristian


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town of Buzet - tipical istrian landscape with old small towns on the top of the hills*










Locator Map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Ričice lake, near Imotski*

photo: LOSER










location:










this location maps are cool. i've seen it on italian photo thread and wanted to post pictures with locations.:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Valley of river Raša*










Lokation map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Tulove grede, south of Velebit mountain*

photo: shutterspeed










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*chapel beneath Tulove grede on Velebit*

photo: shutterspeed










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Valley of river Raša (2)*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Valley of river Raša (3)*










Location map:


----------



## STgaleb (Sep 20, 2008)

*Split = >*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rab, on Rab island*

photo: conan










location


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rab (2)*

photo: conan










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka in Lika, guiet water, rich in fishes*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka in Lika, guiet water, rich in fishes (2)*










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Novigrad, near Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Drivenik*

photo: j.u.r.e.










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Drivenik (2)*

photo: j.u.r.e.










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn*

Author: tonycro, croatian forumer. With author's permission.










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Author: tonycro, croatian forumer. With author's permission.










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Drivenik in Vinodol valley*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Drivenik in Vinodol valley (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lubenice, on Cres island*

photo: conan










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Primošten*

photo: conan










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Primošten (2)*

photo: conan










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plomin bay in cloudy day*










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik*

photo: CaptKirk










location:


----------



## payo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Maslenica*










location:


----------



## payo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zagreb*










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Landscapes of Plešivica, near Jastrebarsko, with vineyards*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Landscapes of Plešivica, near Jastrebarsko, with vineyards (2)*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Kornat - earlychristian church of St Mary (6. ct)*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Kornat - earlychristian church of St Mary (6. ct) (2)*










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*famous statue in Opatija with Rijeka in the back*










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Korzo, most known promenade in Rijeka*

photo: omotich










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*port of Rijeka*










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Porer, south of Istra*

photo: ramses










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some tipical pics from Kornati islands*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some tipical pics from Kornati islands (2)*










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Imotski with Blue and Red lake*










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some tipical pics from Kornati islands (3), Croatian National Park*

Windy and cloudy day.










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some tipical pics from Kornati islands (4), Croatian National Park*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes also known as "Land of the falling lakes"*

photo: niner










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: samir










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lopatinec*

photo: niner










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo: rusty










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj*

photo: niner










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some tipical pics from Kornati islands (6), Croatian National Park*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some tipical pics from Kornati islands (7), Croatian National Park*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some tipical pics from Kornati islands (8), Croatian National Park*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some tipical pics from Kornati islands (9), Croatian National Park*










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: samir










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: samir










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Krka national park*

photo: CaptKirk










location:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Novigrad*










location:









:hi:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trouts in Plitvice Lakes*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening in Novigrad, Istria*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening in Novigrad, Istria (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Manolo_B2 said:


> location:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vec postano na 23. stranici:cheers:

-----------------------------------

Imotski

photo: talic










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice, national park*

photo: shutterspeed










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar (4)*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bay of Bakar*










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bakar*

^^:cheers:

photo: ICE










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bakar bay*

photo: ICE










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar (5)*










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Omiš*

photo: damast










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar (6)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*south of Krk island with island of Prvić in the back*

photo: j.u.r.e.










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bay of Baška with island of Prvić in the back*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Baška*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Prvić island (2)*

photo: Tomislav Gomerčić










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Prvić island (3)*

photo: Vid Pogačnik


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Prvić island*

photo: Marko Domagoj Žic










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Baška to Island of Prvić*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice in fall time*

photo: Kresica










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rabac, small town on east cost of Istra*

photo: gere










location:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


> photo: damast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška - Autumn is coming*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bay of Baška on Island of Krk*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Moščenička Draga with Rijeka in the back*

photo: fox










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beach in Baška*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Baška (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mrzle Vodice (in Gorski Kotar region)*

photo: Cvjetko










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zeleni Vir, Gorski Kotar*

photo: Cvjetko










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*lake Lokvarsko, Gorski Kotar*

photo: Cvjetko










location:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (1)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (3)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (4)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (5)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (6)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lubenice, small town on island of Cres*

photo: velibst










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb, the capital of Croatia*

photo: NadaMelia










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*

photo: dudo










location:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Korčula (1)*

All photos are by Galyzin from LJ:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Korčula (2)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Korčula (3)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Korčula (4)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Korčula (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Dobra in Jarče polje, near Karlovac*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Dobra in Jarče polje, near Karlovac (2)*










location


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Cetingrad*

photo: AndrejaT










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pupnat small town on Korčula island*

photo: Thomy










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: AdriaticWeather










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice national park*

photo: shutterspeed










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb, capital of Croatia*

photo: AndrejaT










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split*

photo: AndrejaT










location:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

**


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Dobra in Novigrad, near Karlovac*










Location map:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - cathedral of St. Vitus (17 ct.)*

Flumen Sancti Viti - The Rijeka of St. Vitus

This prompted the newly arrived Slavic nation - the Croats - to overtake Tarsattica and to commence building a new settlement. The first original document on this medieval settlement dates back to the first half of the 13th century. However, historical sources speak of two settlements: TRSAT on the hill on the left bank of the Rje~ina River on the site of the previous Liburnian settlement TARSATA, and RIJEKA on the shore-line on the site of the Roman TARSATICA. Rijeka of that period is a small fortified town, enclosed within the town walls which have several defense towers.The town is divided into two parts: in the upper part, there is a medieval castle and the church of St. Vitus (thus the name Flumen Sancti Viti), while the lower part - the popular, commercial and trading center - is commonly known to its inhabitants as Rika or Rijeka. 










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rječina (in translation it means The Big River )*

Town of Rijeka was named after this river

photo: j.u.r.e.










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rječina (2)*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rječina (3)*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rječina (4)*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rječina (5)*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Roman Arch in Rijeka (entrance to the Pretorium of Roman Tarsatica)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vela Luka on Korčula island*

photo: sasa74










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Cavtat*

photo: conolis










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pirovac*

photo: hogar










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes (1)*

photo: cameny










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes (2)*

photo: cameny


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes (3)*

photo: cameny


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes (4)*

photo: cameny


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes (5)*

photo: cameny


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes (6)*

photo: cameny


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes (7)*

photo: cameny


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes (8)*

photo: cameny











About Plitvice national park:










*MEETING THE NATURAL HISTORY GUIDE*
The natural attributes of the Plitvice Lakes National Park, uniqueness and sensibiliry of that phenomenon, deserve a full attention of our visitors. Recreational aspect of stay and the amazement with beauty of the area that conquers by its natural diversity and harmony of shapes and colours in any of the seasons, is based on many mutually conditioned natural characteristics. *That is a specific geological and hydrogeological phenomenon of karst. The series of 16 bigger and a few smaller lakes, gradually lined up, separated by travertine barriers for which the period of the last ten thousand years was crucial, and which were ruled by ecological relations similar to those of today - suitable for travertine depositing and for the origin of the lakes - are the basic phenomenon of the National Park. *Travertine forming plants, algae and mosses have been and still are playing an important role in their creation, thus making a very sensitive biodynamic system. Transitive type of climate between coastal and continental with microclimatic diversities makes summer pleasant and sunny, while on the other side winter is relatively long, harsh and snowrich. There are large forestry complexes in the Park area, of which some sections are protected as a special reserve of forestry vegetation due to its primeval characteristics (Corkova uvala virgin forest). Diversity of places and living conditions makes possible for numerous species of plants and animals in watery and terrestrial areas of the Park to develop with no disturbancy. It should be stressed that all fundamental things that do determine the Park, make a very fragile structural and functional complex, sensitive to natural changes and to incautious human actions. UNESCO has declared it with all rights as the World's natural inheritance. All that was mentioned in this short introduction shows a big importance and the reason why this Natural History Guide of The Plitvice Lakes National Park is being published. It should come into hands of every single visitor and draw his attention to numerous attractions of the first Croatian National Park.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke (in Slunj, near Plitvice lakes)*

photo: cameny










Rastoke is part of the Croatian municipality of Slunj, very famous for its well-preserved old mills (dating back to the 18. century), which are still functioning and the picturesque little waterfalls along the Korana and Slunjčica rivers that flow together at this place. The Korana river flows through the Plitvice Lakes National Park before it reaches Slunj.

This historic part of the town of Slunj has recently been renovated, since it has been hit very severely during the Croatian war of Independence (1991-1995). Tourism is slowly beginning to develop in this poor Croatian region, also renowned for fishing and hunting.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke (2)*

photo from wiki


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke (3)*

photo from wiki


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke (4)*

photo from wiki


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke (5) - panorama view*

photo from wiki


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke (6) - panorama view*

photo from wiki










location:










*RASTOKE – a village on the waterfalls*

It is not often that one can live alongside a waterfall. The inhabitants of one Croatian village have that rare privilege. Rastoke, adjacent to the town of Slunj in the southeastern part of the Karlovacka County, is one of the phenomena of the Croatian karst region.

The village was built right on the waterfalls, at the confluence of Slunjcica and Korana rivers. The houses of Rastoke were constructed on the tufa (limestone) barrier which is 500 meters wide and 200 meters long and forms a number of smaller and larger waterfalls. The Slunjcica waterfalls, together with Plitvicka Jezera [Plitvice Lakes] - the famous Croatian karst wonder created by the Korana river, remained a hidden treasure for a long time, mostly because of their isolation. It was only at the end of the 18th and the beginning of the 19th centuries, during the brief French rule, that first topographic measurements were made and the unique beauty of this area became widely known. A road was built later, first connecting Slunj with Karlovac, and then extended onward to the Plitvice Lakes and Bosnia and Herzegovina.

The waterfalls mark the end of a short river course. Slunjcica is only 6.5 kilometers long and the falls are located at the confluence of Slunjcica and Korana rivers. Exploration has shown that Slunjcica is an extension of the Jesenice river of Lika which sinks near the old Frankopan town in Jasenicko polje, flows underground for another 17 kilometers and feeds a small lake at the bottom of the cave beneath the village of Slušnica.

Waters in karst regions are saturated with carbonic acid. This helps dissolve calcium carbonate into the unstable calcium bicarbonate that is carried by the water. Limestone sediments are then deposited in places where the water is aerated. This usually occurs in locations where various algae and moss grow. They trap the limestone dissolved in water and the barriers are slowly built in this manner. The process of sedimentation is faster in warmer water. The water temperature of the part of Slunjcica that runs aboveground is too low to carry the critical quantity of dissolved limestone necessary for barrier formation, but this is compensated by a high concentration of calcium carbonate in the water coming from the underground part of the course of the river; this is why Slunjcica did create a barrier. The barrier has two levels, with 23 waterfalls on the lower one. 

The water falls into the Korana river from the height of about 10 to 20 meters. Rastoke is famous for its water mills built on the falls. In the past (until the 19th century), there were only mills and no permanent settlements on Slunjcica. Houses were built only later. About 20 to 30 mills once stood there. Pathways and dikes were constructed near the mills, but no change in the watercourse itself was permitted. In the 19th century, licenses for water usage and mill operation were issued. The homes of Rastoke were built in a very specific manner. The houses have two distinct parts. The ground level was built of stone which in time became impermeable to water on account of layers of limestone sediment. The upper floor of the house was almost always built of wood. Traditional architecture, well-attuned to the surrounding natural setting, makes Rastoke unique in Croatia. In 1962, Rastoke was registered as a zone under the protection of the Republic Agency for Protection of Natural and Cultural Monuments. The zone was expanded in 1966 and 1967 to include a total of 51 structures, 22 of them water mills.	

Like many other natural and cultural landmarks in Croatia, Rastoke sustained damage in the 1990s, during the Homeland War. Several houses were torched and explosives were planted under the largest waterfall while the area was under occupation. However, the inhabitants of Rastoke never lacked in will and enthusiasm and they have rebuilt their village completely.

Rastoke is a tourist destination today. Visitors can stay at the traditionally-built homes and enjoy traditional dishes, constantly surrounded by the soothing murmur of the falling water. The survival of Rastoke will pose a complex challenge in the future, but this unique example of the harmony of man and nature surely must be preserved.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset over Mountain district of Gorski kotar*










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar - north-adriatic small town*










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar's bay*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Koprivnica*

photo: kuramuktuja










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, inside of the Tower center*

this is currently the largest shopping center in SE Europe

photo: belimne










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Modro jezero (Blue lake) near Imotski*

photo: kuramuktuja










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Bakar*










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar: renewal of Frankopan's casle*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar: renewal of Frankopan's casle (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo*



payo said:


> on Colors of autumn photothread












location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (3)*



payo said:


> on Colors of autumn photothread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (4)*



payo said:


> on Colors of autumn photothread


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Senj channel, birthplace of strongest bora wind*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridge to Island of Krk*










location


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Crveno jezero (Red lake), near Imotski*

photo: kuramuktuja










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, old tradesmans' small town near Zagreb*

Walking around main square.










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, old tradesmans' small town near Zagreb (2)*

Walking around main square.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj (1)*

photo: kuramuktuja










location:










Rovinj is a city in Croatia situated on the north Adriatic Sea with a population of 13,562 (2007). It is located on the western coast of the Istrian peninsula and is a popular tourist resort and an active fishing port. Istriot, a Romance language once widely spoken in this part of Istria, is still spoken by part of the residents (also called Rovignese by those who speak it here). There is a centre of History Research which is an institution of the Council of Europe.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj (2)*

photo: kuramuktuja










Rovinj was already a settlement of Illyrian tribes before being captured by the Romans, who called it Arupiunum or Mons Rubineus, and later Ruginium and Ruvinium. Built on an island close to the coast, it was connected with the mainland in 1763 by filling in the channel.

It became part of the Byzantine empire, then in the sixth century part of the Exarchate of Ravenna and in 788 part of the Frankish empire. Then it came under the rule of different feudal lords during several centuries. From 1209 it was ruled by the Aquilean patriarch.

It was from 1283 to 1797 one of the most important towns of Istria under the Republic of Venice. The city was fortified by two rows of walls with three town gates. The remaining town walls date from this period. Close to the pier one can find the old town gate Balbi's Arch, dating from 1680, and a late-Renaissance clock tower. The city got its statutes in 1531.

After the fall of Venice and the Napoleonic parenthesis, Rovinj was part of the Austrian Empire until World War I. Then it belonged to Italy from 1918 to 1947, when it was ceded to Yugoslavia: in that period much of the Italian inhabitants fled.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj (3)*

photo: kuramuktuja










Rovinj is an importan financial center in Istria and it is the richest GDP per capita city in Croatia, US$ 35.033 as of 2006 . The most important companies are those connected to the touristic sector (hotels, camps, private accommodation), industrial sector (tobacco manufacturing, fishing industry, processing industry, food industry) and seamanship, mariculture and fishing. Adris grupa, one of the most successful croatian companies is headquartered in Rovinj.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Skradin, near Šibenik*

photo: kuramuktuja










location:










Skradin is a small town in the Šibenik-Knin county of Croatia. It is located near the Krka river and at the entrance to the Krka National Park, 18 km from Šibenik and 100 km from Split.

The main attraction of the park, Slapovi Krke, is a series of waterfalls, the biggest of which Skradinski Buk was named after Skradin.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed










location:










Zadar is a city in Croatia on the Adriatic Sea, with a population of 72,717. It is the fifth largest Croatian city. 93% of its citizens are ethnic Croats.
It is the centre of Zadar county and the wider northern Dalmatian region. Zadar faces the islands of Ugljan and Pašman, from which it is separated by the narrow Zadar Strait.
The promontory on which the old city stands used to be separated from the mainland by a deep moat which has since become a landfill. The harbor, to the north-east of the town, is safe and spacious.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lastovo*

photo: slim










location:










Lastovo (Latin: Augusta Insula) is an island, town municipality in the Dubrovnik-Neretva county in Croatia. The municipality consists of 46 islands with a total population of 835 people, of which 93% are ethnic Croats, and a land area of approximately 56 km² (22 mi²). The biggest island in the municipality is also named Lastovo, as is the largest town. The majority of the population lives on the 46 km² island of Lastovo.

Lastovo, like the rest of Roman Dalmatia province, was settled by Illyrians. The Romans conquered and settled the entire area, retaining control until the Avar invasions and Slavic migrations in the 7th century. The Croat tribes secured most of the Dalmatian seaboard. Sometime around the year 1000 the Venetians attacked and destroyed the settlement, due to the island's participation in piracy along the Adriatic coast. In the 13th century, Lastovo joined the Dubrovnik Republic where for several centuries it enjoyed a certain level of autonomy until the republic's conquest by the French, under Napoleon. Austria then ruled the island for the next century, then Italy, until it finally became a part of Croatia.

The island is noted for its 15th- and 16th-century architecture. There is a large number of churches of relatively small size, a testament to the island's long-standing Roman Catholic tradition. The major cultural event is the Poklade, or carnival. The island largely relies on its natural beauty and preservation to attract tourists each season. Currently, the Croatian Government is preparing a bill to make the island and its archipelago a nature park.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lastovo (2)*

photo: slim










Lastovo was mentioned as early as during the Greek colonization of the Adriatic, under the name of Ladesta. The cove of Ubli features the remains of Roman buildings and several structures from the early Middle Ages. At that time the island was under the Byzantine rule and in the 9th century it came under the Nerentani (Narentini). In AD 998 it was taken by the Venetians; in the 11th and the 12th centuries it belonged to Zahumlje (the pre-Roman-esque church of St. Luke near Lastovo dates back to those times); in 1185 it fell under the power of the Hungarian-Croatian kings; in 1221 it was again under Zahumlje, and in 1252 came under Dubro-vnik (in 1310 Lastovo got its communal autonomy and the Statute). In the period 1808-1813 Lastovo was occupied by France, from 1813 to 1815 it belonged to the British and from 1815 to 1918 to Austria. Under the Treaty of Rapallo, Lastovo (together with the neighbouring islands) was ceded to Italy. After the Second World War the island passed to the mother country Croatia.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Krka, national park near Šibenik*

photo: sudy










location:










The Krka National Park is a spacious, largely unchanged region of exceptional and multifaceted natural value, and includes one or more preserved or insignificantly altered ecosystems. 

It is intended primarily for scientific, cultural, educational, recreational, and tourism activities such as visiting and sightseeing. It was proclaimed a national park in 1985 and is the seventh national park in Croatia.

The Krka National Park is located entirely within the territory of Šibnik-Knin County and encompasses an area of 109 square kilometers along the Krka River: two kilometers downriver from Knin to Skradin and the lower part of the Čikola River. From the flooded part of the mouth, it is 72.5 kilometers in length, making the Krka the 22nd longest river in Croatia.

The source of the Krka River is at the base of the Dinaric Mountains, 3.5 kilometers northeast of the base of Knin and 22 meters below Topoljski Slap, Veliki Buk and Krčić Slap, which are noisy cascades in the winter but run dry during the summer.

The length of the freshwater section of the river is 49 kilometers and that of the brackish section is 23.5 kilometers. Significant Tributaries of the Krka River include Krčić, Kosovčica, Orašnica, Butišnica and Čikola with Vrb. With its seven travertine waterfalls and a total drop of 242 meters, the Krka River is a natural and karstic phenomenon.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kopački Rit, nature park in eastern Croatia*

photo: samir










location:










Kopački Rit (Kopački Tršćak) is a nature park in eastern Croatia. It is located northwest of the confluence of the Drava and the Danube, situated at the border with Serbia. It comprises many backwaters and ponds along the Danube. It is one of the most important, largest and most attractive preserved intact wetlands in Europe.

The vicinity of the big city of Osijek and its surroundings, as well as excellent communications (by road, railway, plane and ship) enable a high visiting rate. The beauty of "intact" nature, the multitude of waters, flora and fauna attract not only excursionists and visitors but also many experts and scientists from the whole of Europe.

A part of Kopački Rit has been designated as a special zoological reserve. Around 260 various bird species nest here (wild geese and ducks, Great White Egret, White Stork, Black Stork, White-tailed Eagle, crows, coots, gulls, terns, kingfishers, Green Woodpecker, etc.), and there are many other species using this area as a temporary shelter on migration from the northern, cooler regions to the southern, warmer areas and vice versa.

There are 40-odd fish species (pike, ide, tench, bream, carp, catfish, pike-perch, perch, etc.). Several various mammal species inhabit the land (red deer, roe deer, wild boar, wild cat, pine marten, stone marten, weasel, sable, otter, etc.). Rich plant life, typical of wetlands, is found also in Kopački Rit.

Guided tourist visits by panoramic ships, boats, team of horses or on foot are available. Some packages offer the possibility of photographing or video-recording animals, birds in particular.

Angling and hunting are allowed in certain parts of Kopački Rit, which are put under less strict protection.

The specialities of Kopački Rit (fish stew, grilled carp, venison, Belje wines, etc.) can be tasted in the nearby restaurant.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: dunja_zg










location:










Zagreb is the capital and the largest city of Croatia. Zagreb is the cultural, scientific, cinematic, economic and governmental center of the Republic of Croatia. The city's population in 2006 was 784,900[2] (approx. 1.1 million in the metropolitan area). It is situated between the southern slopes of the Medvednica mountain and both northern and southern bank of the Sava river at an elevation of approximately 122 m (400 ft) above sea level.

Its favorable geographic position in the southwestern part of the Pannonian Basin, which extends to the Alpine, Dinaric, Adriatic and Pannonic regions, provides an excellent connection for traffic between Central Europe and the Adriatic Sea.

The transport connections, concentration of industry, scientific and research institutions and industrial tradition underlie its leading economic position in Croatia. Zagreb is the seat of the central government, administrative bodies and almost all government ministries.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mirna river in Istra*

photo: _samir_










location:










It is Istria's longest and richest river, being 53 km in length. It rises near Buzet, and empties into the Adriatic Sea near Novigrad


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Fuzine, bridge on A6 motorway*

photo: Danijel Turina










location:










The A6 motorway is 146.5km long and extends north to Budapest, forming a speedy traffic corridor from the Hungarian capital down to the coast.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Fužine, bridge over lake Bajer*

photo: A. Gospić










Bajer Lake was formed on the sunken valley Ličanka.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes*

photo: Danijel Turina










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*colours pf Plješevica in the fall*

photo: gero










location:










Plješevica, also sometimes referred to as Lička Plješivica, is a mountain in Croatia and on the border with Bosnia and Herzegovina, part of the Dinaric Alps. It stretches in the direction north-south, and it extends from the mountain pass that separates it from Mala Kapela, along the Krbava field to the west and the Una River canyon to the east, and ending near Gračac where it touches on Velebit.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, old tradesmans' small town near Zagreb (3)*

Walking around main square.










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, old tradesmans' small town near Zagreb (4)*

Walking around main square.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (5)*










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (6)*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Zagreb Ban Jelacic Square*










location:








:hi:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (7)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (8)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Stara Sušica, near Ravna Gora in Gorski Kotar*










location:










Medieval castle - Stara Sušica

Castle was built by Frankopans. According to some sources, Frankopans had a tower in Stara Sušica which was not occupied by the Turks.
In the 19th century, the castle was owned by Count Laval Nugent. Two merchants from Rijeka, Feliks and Joseph Neuberger bought it in 1890. The castle was restored in the romantic style.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Stara Sušica (2)*










Opposite to the castle there is a smaller church of St. Antonio of Padova. Today’s building was constructed in 1874, because the old one was burnt by Turks. It is a simple construction of multiple holy places, with the tower above entrance porch.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Stara Sušica (3)*










the castle is situated on old main road betwin Rijeka and Zagreb...


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trogir*

photo: delboy










location:










TROGIR is a small town, port and summer resort, located in the Split-Dalmatian County at the west entrance to the Bay of Kaštela. The town itself is situated on a small island in the strait between the Island of Čiovo and the mainland with which it is connected by two bridges. It is connected to all Dalmatian towns by the Adriatic Highway, and the Airport of Split is located in its very vicinity - just four kilometres east of it, in Divulje.

History:

Trogir has a long and a tumultuous history. The wealth of its archaeological findings show an uninterrupted continuity of habitation from prehistory to today; there are traces of life in this area dating from the year 2000 B.C. The ancient Greeks founded a colony called Tragurion on the foundations of an older Illyrian settlement during the 3rd/2nd century B.C. The marble relief showing Kairos, a divine figure, dates from that time (4th/3rd century B.C.). During the 1st century B.C., this Illyrian-Greek settlement became a Roman municipality, called Tragurium, and was renowned for its stone.

Trogir is one of the rare Dalmatian towns that managed to escape interruptions to its urban life continuity, unlike the adjacent town of Salona, which was run down during the Avarian and Slavic invasions at the beginning of the 7th century. Trogir extended its continuity within Dalmatia under the Byzantine rule. The town was then inhabited by Croats; Croatian dukes founded their estates in Bijaći and built the Church of St. Martha. On the antique landscape of the town, on the foundations of early-Christian churches, early-medieval churches were built, adorned with ancient Croatian wicker ornaments, as well as numerous early-medieval houses.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice*

photo: the Pljuc










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke in Slunj, near Plitvice*

photo: Danijel Turina










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice, colours of the fall*

photo: the Pljuc










:drool::drool:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod, Sava promenade*

photo: munja










location:










Slavonski Brod is a city in Croatia, with a population of 61,823 in 2001. The city was known as Marsonia in the Roman Empire, and as Brod na Savi 1244–1934. Located in the region of Slavonia, it is the centre of Brodsko-Posavska county, and a river port on the Sava river. It is 197 km southeast of Zagreb and at an elevation of 96 m. Although 'brod' is the word 'ship' in modern Croatian, the city's name bears witness to an older meaning - 'water crossing'.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod (2)*

photo: Karlo










location:










The city developed at the strategically important crossing over the Sava river towards Bosanski Brod in Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is an important intersection of the Posavina part of the highway and a railway junction, since it is located on the highway linking Zagreb–Lipovac–Belgrade (E70, A3) and the Zagreb–Vinkovci–Belgrade railway.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


> photo: Danijel Turina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vrlo mi je fascinantno, kako su klima i vegetacija drastično drugačije samo par kilometara van iz Rijeke!


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> Vrlo mi je fascinantno, kako su klima i vegetacija drastično drugačije samo par kilometara van iz Rijeke!


razlika je dan i noc:nuts::nuts:

to je zato jer je Rijeka okruzena brdima sa svih strana. s jedne strane Gorski Kotar, s druge Slovenija, a s trece Ucka. po zimi di god odes van Rijeke mozes zaglaviti u snijegu...


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*landscape on sothern part of Krk island*

photo: delboy










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*southern part of Krk (2)*

photo: delboy


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Primošten*

photo: gero










location:










Primosten is one of the most popular tourist resorts in Dalmatia (tourism has been developing in an organized way since the sixties) and ranks among the most picturesque small towns on the Adriatic, with a number of typical narrow streets in the old town core on a small, hilly peninsula.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kutjevo*

photo: denzel










location:










Kutjevo is a town in Slavonia, Croatia, located northeast of Požega. According to the 2001 census, there are 4,007 people, 96% declaring themselves Croats.

This famous wine-growing district at the foot of mount Krndija is distinguished by its valuable monuments (the church of the Blessed Virgin Mary with the former monastery). There is a beautiful park, protected as a horticultural monument. The famous Kutjevo wine cellar holds a wine collection. It was built by the Cistercians in 1232 and parts of it have been preserved in their original form, when the famous leader of the Slavonian policemen, Baron Franjo Trenk, even the most renowned Habsburg empress Maria Theresa, used to dwell there. A beautiful manor, connected with the cellars by an underground corridor, is near the cellar complex.

The tradition of breeding pure-blood horses, in particular the Lipizzaners, dates back to the 19th century. Horse races are held every year.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, old tradesmans' small town near Zagreb (5)*










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, old tradesmans' small town near Zagreb (6)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (9)*










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (10)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (11)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (12)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's casle Stara Sušica, in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*

The building of the castle is located on a mountain spur on the edge of Coniferous trees. They built the Frankopans. According to some sources, Frankopans had in Stara Susica city that the Turks are not taken. In the 19th century castle was owned by a lion Nugenta count, and 1890. they had purchased Rijeka merchants and Felix Joseph Neuberger. The castle is restored in the romantic spirit of his age.










location


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's casle Stara Sušica, in Mountain District of Gorski kotar (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's casle Stara Sušica, in Mountain District of Gorski kotar (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (13)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Zagreb - by croatian forumer Payo (14)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pula (2)*

photo: nonicro










Pre-history

The Arena (colosseum) in Pula

Hominid remains, dating back to 1 million years B.C., have been found in the cave of Šandalja near Pula.[3] Pottery from the Neolithic period (6000-2000 B.C.), indicating human settlement, have been found around Pula.

The city's earliest recorded permanent habitation dates back to the 10th century BC. It was founded by the Illyrian tribe of the Histri, an ancient people that lived in Istria.

The town was known to early Greek voyagers, since its founding was attributed to the Colchis. It was mentioned in the mythological story of Jason and Medea, who had stolen the golden fleece. The Colchis, who had chased Jason into the northern Adriatic, were unable to catch him and ended up settling in the region where the Illyric tribe lived. They called the place Polai, signifying "city of refuge". Greek pottery and a part of a statue of Apollo have been found, attesting to the presence of the Greek culture.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pula (3)*

photo: nonicro










Ancient period

The Istrian peninsula was conquered by the Romans in 177 B.C., starting a period of Romanization. The town was elevated to colonial rank between 46-45 B.C. . During that time the town grew and had at its zenith a population of about 30,000 It became a significant Roman port with a large surrounding area under its jurisdiction. During the civil war of 42 B.C. of the triumvirate of Octavian, Mark Antony and Lepidus against Caesar's assassins Brutus and Cassius, the town took the side of Cassius, since the town had been founded by Cassius Longinus, brother of Cassius. After Octavian's victory, the town was demolished. It was soon rebuilt at the request of Octavian's daughter Iulia and was then called Colonia Pietas Iulia Pola Pollentia Herculanea'. Great classical constructions were built of which a few remain. The Romans also supplied the city with a water supply and sewage systems. They fortified the city with a wall with ten gates. A few of these gates still remain: the triumphal Arch of the Sergii, the Gate of Hercules (in which the names of the founders of the city are engraved) and the Twin Gates. During the reign of emperor Septimius Severus the name of the town was changed into "Res Publica Polensis"

In 425 A.D. the town became the center of a bishopric, attested by the remains of foundations of a few religious buildings.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pula (4)*

photo: nonicro










Middle Ages

Chapel of St. Mary Formosa

After the fall of the Western Roman Empire, the city and region were destroyed by the Ostrogoths. Their rule ended about 60 years later, when Pula came under the rule of the Exarchate of Ravenna (540-751). During this period Pula prospered and became the major port of the Byzantine fleet. The cathedral and the Saint Mary Formosa chapel date from this period.

The first arrival of the Slavs in the environs of the town dates to the 7th century, but they never really settled the city, which always kept its Italian soul. The history of the city continued to reflect its location and significance, like that of the region, in the redrawing of borders between European powers.

From 788 on Pula was ruled by the Frankish kingdom under Charlemagne. Pula became the seat of the elective counts of Istria until 1077. The town was taken in 1148 by the Venetians and in 1150 Pula swore allegiance to the Republic of Venice, thus becoming a Venetian possession. For centuries thereafter, the city's fate and fortunes were tied to those of Venetian power. It was conquered by the Pisans in 1192 but soon reconquered by the Venetians.

In 1238 Pope Gregory IX formed an alliance between Genoa and Venice against the Empire, and consequently against Pisa too. As Pula had sided with the Pisans, the city was sacked by the Venetians in 1243. It was destroyed again in 1267 and again in 1397 when the Genoese defeated the Venetians in a naval battle.

Pula then slowly went into decline. This decay was accelerated by the infighting of local families: the ancient Roman Sergi family and the Ionotasi (1258-1271) and the clash between Venice and Genoa for the control of the city and its harbour (late 13th - 14 th century).

Pula is quoted by the Italian poet Dante Alighieri, who had visited Pula, in the Divine Comedy: "come a Pola, presso del Carnaro ch'Italia chiude e i suoi termini bagna" or "as Pula, along the Quarnero, that marks the end of Italy and bathes its boundaries". The "Istarski Razvod" (1325), dates from this same period. This is a crucial Croatian manuscript written in Latin, German, and Croatian, using the oldest Croatian alphabet called Glagolitic alphabet.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pula (5)*

photo: nonicro










Venetian, Napoleonic and early Habsburg rule

Venetians took over Pula in 1331 and would rule the city until 1797. During the 14th, 15th and 16th centuries, Pula was attacked and occupied by the Genoese, a Croatian-Hungarian army and the Habsburgs; several outlying medieval settlements and towns were destroyed. In addition to war, the plague, malaria and typhoid ravaged the city. By the 1750s there were only 300 inhabitants left in the city.

With the collapse of the Venetian Republic in 1797, when Venice was beaten by the army of Napoleon, the city became part of the Habsburg Monarchy. It was invaded in 1805 after the French had beaten the Austrians. It was included in the French Empire's puppet Kingdom of Italy, then placed directly under the French Empire's Illyrian Provinces.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pula (6)*

photo: nonicro










Austro-Hungarian and Italian rule

In 1813, Pula and Istria were restored to the Austrian Empire (later the Austro-Hungarian Empire), and became part of the Austrian Littoral crown land. During this period Pula regained prosperity. From 1859 Pula's large natural harbor became Austria's main naval base and a major shipbuilding center.[4] The city transformed from a small city with a fading antique splendor into an industrial town. The island of Brioni (Brijoni) to the south of Pula became the summer vacation resort of Austria's Habsburg royal family.

In World War I, the port was the main base for Austro-Hungarian dreadnoughts and other naval forces of the Empire.[4].

During this period (XVIII-XX century) the most inhabitans were Italian speaking. According the Italian census of 1921, in Pula there were 41,125 Italians and 5,155 Croats[5].

Following the collapse of the Austro-Hungarian Empire in 1918, Pula and the whole of Istria - except the territory of Kastav - were given to Italy under the Peace Treaty. That period was marked by economic and political unrest. Under the fascist government of Benito Mussolini, non-Italians, especially Slavic residents, faced huge political and cultural repression and many fled the city and Istria altogether. Italian rule lasted until its capitulation during World War II, in September 1943. The Nazi German army entered to fill the vacuum left by retreating Italian soldiers. During German military rule, Pula saw a very difficult period: arrests, deportations and executions of people suspected of helping the Partisans' guerrilla struggle. Also, Allied strategic bombings repeatedly destroyed whole parts of the city.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night - by croatian forumer payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night - by croatian forumer payo (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, sunset - by croatian forumer tonycro*


----------



## Mattekk (Mar 8, 2008)

*Osijek*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinodol valley*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grižane in Vinodol valley*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Before sunset*

North istrian small town : Buje


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Before sunset*

North istrian small town : Grožnjan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Before sunset*

North istrian small town : Motovun


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Before sunset*

North istrian small town : Buzet


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dane*

small village in north Istria










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dane (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dane (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dane (4)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dane (5)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*fields of Cerna (Ceranske njive)*

photo: r0land










location:










Cerna is a community in the Vukovar and Srijem County, about 30 km southwest of Vukovar, half way between Županja and Vinkovci. 4,700 inhabitants, 4,100 of them in the village of the same name.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag - church of St. Karlo of Boromej*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag - church of St. Karlo of Boromej (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag - church of St. Karlo of Boromej (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija*

photo: Leko










location:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

My God, Croatia is so beautiful..... :bow:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Costa said:


> My God, Croatia is so beautiful..... :bow:


thanks. it's nice to hear compliments from a forumer who lives in such beautiful country like Portugal.

greetings and welcome to the thread :cheers::cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija (2)*

photo: Leko


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kosinj*

photo: jura_makro










location:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism*

Sirena, a symbol of Opatija (older pic)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (2)*

The memory of Isadora Duncan (older pic)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mlinice (mill houses)*

photo: jura_makro










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mlinice (2)*

photo: jura_makro


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mlinice (3)*

photo: jura_makro


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes*

photo: jura_makro










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice (2)*

photo: jura_makro


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mlinice (4)*

photo: jura_makro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, why are that houses constructed like that? and where it is?


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hum, small town in Istria*

photo: Leko










location:










Hum - the smallest town in the world

Hum is situated in the heart of Istria, in the township of Buzet. It is 14 km away from Buzet. You can reach it from all sides by car, excursion bus, train, and there are also lots of people who, in order to get the full impression of the natural and architectural beauty, walk to Hum


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mošćenice*

photo: Leko


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (4)*

Autumn.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (5)*

One of parks.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I spent 4 days in Opatija in August, one of the best places I have ever visited.
Here is a pic from just south of Moscenicka draga.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I spent 4 days in Opatija in August, one of the best places I have ever visited.
> Here is a pic from just south of Moscenicka draga.


It is Plomin bay, south of Moščenićka Draga.
Opatija celebrate 164 years of tourism.
:cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I spent 4 days in Opatija in August, one of the best places I have ever visited.
> Here is a pic from just south of Moscenicka draga.


Awesome!! :bow:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (6)*

Architecture in Opatija


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (7)*

Architecture in Opatija


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Costa said:


> Awesome!! :bow:


Plomin bay in cloudy day - for Costa


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I spent 4 days in Opatija in August, one of the best places I have ever visited.
> Here is a pic from just south of Moscenicka draga.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/CrazyCanuck07/IMG_1320.jpg





Costa said:


> Awesome!! :bow:


Plomin bay is nice. to bad there is a big thermal power plant which isn't on the picture. 

this eastern coast of Istria is very wild and poorly inhabited, so it has a special beauty.:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat*










location:










Perched on a hill overlooking the harbour area and keeping watch over the hinterland is the fortress Trsat, which has stood guard over the city since Illyrian times. Trsat is the site of the first settlement of Rijeka, inhabited since prehistoric times. It’s one of the best known symbols of the city.
You may also notice from a distance the elegant spire of a white church. Trsat is a complex comprising the fortress and church, a Franciscan monastery, a smaller church, a sports hall and exhibition centre (where many concerts are held), landscaped park gardens and a charming huddle of houses. It’s a serene place to linger over a coffee, and the ecclesiastical heart of Rijeka. The church, St Mary of Trsat, has been a shrine to the Virgin Mary and a place of pilgrimage for hundreds of years. The story goes that when, at the end of the 13th century, the Crusaders were taking Mary’s house from Nazareth to Loretto, where they would set it up as a pilgrim shrine, they stopped and rested at Trsat. A church was then built on the site by the Frankopans (who played a large role in the entire development of Trsat), and also became a place of pilgrimage. The church contains a great number of renowned religious paintings and a 14th century icon of Our Lady, reputed to be miraculous. It was presented to Croatian pilgrims in Loretto, and is venerated to this day.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a picture of that too, lol.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (2)*

the fort










The fort has had many facelifts over the centuries, notably by local influential families, the Frankopans of Krk, the Captains of Bakar and the Hapsburgs. The last and most romantic alterations were made by Irish-born Count Laval Nugent, a commander of the Austro-Hungarian empire, who eventually made his home here and established a museum. Sadly, the museum no longer exists. There are attractive underground spaces (one of which once housed prison cells) which are now used as exhibition spaces, and apparently a secret passageway leads to the Rječina river.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (3)*

photo: Leko










The Grecian style Nugent family mausoleum is also now a gallery space. The fort is well worth visiting for its architectural beauty and the stunning views over Rijeka and the Kvarner Gulf. It’s part of a chain of defences across the mountains that protected the Roman Empire from barbarian invasion.
You can reach Trsat using the 16th century stairs of Captain Petar Kružić – the traditional route for pilgrims. Before you start complaining, pilgrims often climb them on their knees as a mark of devotion. But if it’s hot or you’re feeling parky, you can also reach Trsat by road from the east of the centre, or take bus 1 or 1a.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I have a picture of that too, lol.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/CrazyCanuck07/IMG_1323.jpg


that's what I was talking about. It doesn't look very good in this enviroment. never the less, the bay has its charm :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (8)*

Architecture in Opatija


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (9)*

Architecture in Opatija


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (10)*

Architecture in Opatija


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (11)*

Fontana once again


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Velebit moutain*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek, silhouette of the city*

photo: iye


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

MountMan said:


> Plomin bay in cloudy day - for [Redacted]


:drool:

is that a river or a sea arm?



ivan_ri said:


> Plomin bay is nice. to bad there is a big thermal power plant which isn't on the picture.
> 
> this eastern coast of Istria is very wild and poorly inhabited, so it has a special beauty.:cheers:


more pictures from Istria


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Costa said:


> is that a river or a sea arm?
> 
> more pictures from Istria


No, there is not river.
Istria - yes, we shell post more pics from Istria.
You can see more pics on my links in signatue.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (12)*

Opatija famous magnolia (1)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (13)*

Opatija famous magnolia (2)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (14)*

Opatija famous magnolia (3)


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Costa said:


> more pictures from Istria


photo: agricola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vela Draga, on istrian side of Učka mountain*

this is just before the tunnel on the istrian side

photo: Suzi S


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*valley of Mirna river, view from Motovun*

photo: mini


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Boljun field*

photo: tonized


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*chapel somewhere in Istria*

photo: tonized


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*valley of Raša river*

photo: sandro sardoz


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*valley of Raša river (2)*

photo: sandro sardoz


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vukovar*

I think that was enough of Istria for now. this one is appropriate due to the date.



















Vukovar was completely devastated during the Croatian War of Independence. The town had for months warded off the JNA-supported Serb military attacks on the city. 2,000 self-organised defenders (the army of Croatia was still in an embryonic stage at that time) defended the city for approximately 87 days when it was eventually overrun, with the city destroyed almost beyond recognition. It is estimated that 2,000 defenders of Vukovar and civilians were killed, 800 went missing and 22,000 were forced into exile. Vukovar is notorious for the devastation it suffered, the worst in Europe since World War II, whilst the defence of Vukovar is famous among military analysts with comparisons made to the Battle of Stalingrad, although Vukovar was on a much smaller scale. The watertower riddled with bullet holes, was retained by city planners to serve as a testimony to the events of the early 1990s.

On 18 November 2006 approximately 25,000 people from all over the country gathered in Vukovar for the 15th anniversary of the fall of the city, where they commemorated those who were killed. A museum dedicated to the siege was opened in the basement of the hospital that was attacked, which has now been rebuilt.

On 27 September 2007, the International Criminal Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia convicted two former Yugoslav Army officers and acquitted a third of involvement in the hospital massacre.

The story of Vukovar is now the subject of a major international feature film.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vukovar (2)*

photo: Hans Kristian










18th of November is the date of Remembrance of Vukovar's victim in 1991.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vukovar, Memorial to Vukovar War Victim*

photo: Hans Kristian


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vukovar 1991.*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vukovar 1991.*

*We trust in God, so we will forgive, but will never forget! *Please You all, don't forget, what have Croatia been trough at the end of 20th century. 

Sorry, that is not one photo, it is just one video for cybertravelers. We try to carry on as you can see on this thread. Our country try to heal the wounds of war and we are all giving a hand of reconciliation to our Serb citizens, but it is very hard after this pictures. Imagine your dad, sister, cousin, neighbor and you will understand.



p.s. Sorry for "offtopic", but to understand whole beauty of our country, you need to understand our, at least, recent history


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: maratonac


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vir*

photo: maratonac


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split*

photo: boriis


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (15)*

In front of the villa Angiolina


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, the old lady of Croatian tourism (16)*

In front of the villa Angiolina


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Risnjak (1528 above the sea) in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Below Risnjak*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Below Risnjak*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kopački rit*










Location map:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik*

photo: susko










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split*

photo: zoka










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Biokovo, mountain above Makarska*

photo: koramac










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*croatian motorway*

photo: kuramuktuja


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Adriatic sea*

photo: neo-next


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


> photo: koramac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: thats just beautiful


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria*

Little has so beautiful and exciting dead cities in the immediate vicinity of built-up areas, such as Dvigrad in Istria. There are many ruins of the towers, castles and fort, but only one is Dvigrad - he is not demolished by military force or fire, but he abandoned that I relive their dying. Pass on the warning, and visitors who come to him as guests on the knowledge that once looked Istrian medieval cities.
History Dvigrad usually sees around her in the end: ruins. But just as well as ruins, the immense rock guest wants to speak to your story.
Dvigrad is located in Draga - a deep valley, which stretches from Pazin to the sea, which ends in the sea channel - Lim. Lim was the limit, the borders between Pula's and Porec's Ager. In prehistoric as in ancient Draga led the way from the sea towards the interior of Istria.
Dvigrad - and the word itself says - the two cities. Today it is seen only one, on the north side of the Draga, and in the ruins. Another city, the southern side, called Parentino today do not see - remained the only plateau.
Dvigrad there was already in prehistoric, and his history we can track and according to archeological findings, and later by written documents. As part of the Roman province of Istria Dvigrad is on the border area Pula's and Porec's Ager.
He was in excellent position, the intersection of roads. Archaeological findings indicate that the place cvalo while the Roman empire progresses and when it is missing stripes barbaric people, and cities have begun osipati, especially after serious and wicked diseases that are on the sub-field, as it was and Dvigrad, frequent and dangerous .


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria (6)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria (7)*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

ivan_ri said:


> this is just before the tunnel on the istrian side
> 
> photo: Suzi S


Nice ^^ 
Great pictures


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*One more photos on the same theme*

Vela Draga:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

MountMan said:


> Vela Draga:


kay: looks very remote


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes.
Here is other view of Vela Draga, the geological phenomena:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria: ruins of the church of St. Sophia*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city in Istria: ruins of the church of St. Sophia (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Costa said:


> :drool: thats just beautiful


this mountain is just few kilometers from the sea... you can go paragliding from the top....:cheers:



Ivanski said:


> Nice ^^
> Great pictures


this site is just perfect. it is just near the Ucka tunnel on istrian side and it is a training polygon for alpinistic crews...


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: dunja










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*

photo: Nada Melia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik*

photo: TonyŠbk










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*wind powerplants near Šibenik*

photo: mini


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kozjak, mountain above Split*

photo: damast










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes national park*

photo: blagi










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vidova gora (St Vitus hill) on Brač island*

photo: dione










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik*

photo: TonyŠbk










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Učka mountain*

photo: Suzi S










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: simonchee










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Adriatic sea*

photo: brljee


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagorje county*

photo: gmicuga










location:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagorje from Cesargrad*

photo: sshime


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*sunset over Velebit*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV*

*World's oldest Bishop's palace still in use (6th ct.)
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV (2)*

World's oldest Bishop's palace still in use (6th ct.)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV (3)*

World's oldest Bishop's palace still in use (6th ct.)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV (4)*

World's oldest Bishop's palace still in use (6th ct.)










More photos on link Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV link 1

More photos on link Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV link 2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV (5)*

World's oldest Bishop's palace still in use (6th ct.)










More photos on link Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV link 1

More photos on link Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV link 2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV (6)*

World's oldest Bishop's palace still in use (6th ct.)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - complex of Euphrasian Basilica IV (7)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*thunder in Senj*

photo: zagri


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rječina river in Rijeka*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*odl Luiza road, the road which connects Rijeka with Zagreb*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo: beba


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hum, the smallest town in the world. it is in Istria*

photo: gere


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*istrian landscape with Kažun (Casita)*

photo: gere










The kažun is, undoubtedly, the most elaborate type of stone shelter. There are no strict rules for building, or constant proportions adhered to, but the use of a square, its diagonal, and its side fractioned by the square root of 2, are the key, and constant, traditional elements on which the kažun is built. The kažun in Europe represents the most advanced level of landscape planning with its precise construction and the consistency of the building method employed. This combination results in a harmonious and aesthetically outstanding building, which fits perfectly into the surroundings.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*fishermen in Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Umag*

photo: gere


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*bad weather over the Adriatic sea*

photo: Hans Kristian


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Medvedgrad*

photo: josip81b










Medvedgrad (bear-town) is a medieval fortified town located on the south slopes of Medvednica mountain, approximately halfway from the Croatian capital Zagreb to the mountain top Sljeme. For defensive purposes it was built on a hill, Mali Plazur, that is a spur of the main ridge of the mountain that overlooks the city. On a clear day the castle can be seen from far away, especially the high main tower. Below the main tower of the castle is Oltar Domovine (Altar of the homeland) which is dedicated to the fallen Croatian soldiers in the Croatian War of Independence.

The fortress was constructed after the Mongol invasion of 1242 when the city of Zagreb was destroyed and burned to the ground.

It was built by Philippe (de genere Türje), bishop of Zagreb, between 1249 and 1254; later it was owned by bans of Sclavonia. After an earthquake in 1590 the fortress was heavily damaged and abandoned. It remained in ruins till recently when it was partly restored and now offers a panoramic view of the city from an altitude of over 500 meters.

Notable Croatian and Hungarian poet and ban of Slavonia Janus Pannonius (Ivan Česmički) died in the Medvedgrad castle on 1472-03-27.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Above Novi Vinodolski*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In Stara Baška on Island of Krk*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view from Hahlići to Velebit, Rijeka's background*

photo: seriola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pag*

photo: zyprexa


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ribnik, old castle near Karlovac*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bosut river*

photo: marwho


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: marwho


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Dubovac in Karlovac*

Dubovac old town is located on the artificial high hill above today Karlovac. City testifies that in ancient times was a region covered oaken (oak) trees. Archaeological research has shown that the medieval Croatian here basically inherited the schedule of Roman antiquity. Even older, prehistoric layer reaches 4 meters deep. Very near the remains of the first Dubovac's parish church, dedicated to St. Michael, and the slope of the entrance to the city located "čardak".


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Dubovac in Karlovac (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Dubovac in Karlovac (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Dubovac in Karlovac (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river near Ozalj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river near Ozalj (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ozalj, near Karlovac*

Ozalj medieval town, located on the cliff above the river Kupa, reconstructed the castle in the 18th The city is entering over the bridge, which is up to 1821. was movable, and below that is a pillar with strijelnicama defense of a public opkopa. Entry tower had a raise in 1599. George Cave. The city is mentioned in the 1244th when the king's hands, then held Babonića, of the 1398th Frankopan, since 1550. Zrinski. Because of the many remodeling preserved is only a small part of the older complexes, where are the basics of square tower, probably old defensive towers, a Gothic chapel, the rectangular palace Zrinski Nicholas (named barn) with Gothic details (of the gate is the inscription from 1556.). In this part of town found the mural paintings and Glagolitic inscriptions. Many are valuable raznesene after the executions Peter Zrinski (1671.).


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ozalj (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ozalj (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ozalj (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ozalj (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ozalj (6)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ozalj (7)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ozalj (8)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Adriatic sea*

photo: darija6


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omišalj on island of Krk, this days*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn below Učka, on the side of the Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn below Učka, on the side of the Istria (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn below Učka, on the side of the Istria (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn below Učka, on the side of the Istria (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boljun, old small istrian town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boljun, old small istrian town (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek (2)*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek (3)*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek (4)*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek (5)*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek (6)*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kopački rit*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kopački rit (2)*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kopački rit (3)*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Jankovac*

Papuk nature park

photo: Iye



















Jankovac, one of the most beautiful highland valleys is situated in the northern mountain-hills of Papuk on 475 m above see level. It is rich with cold springs and clean streams, and surrounded by the hundred year old beech tree forests. Full of freshness and romance, it has always been attractive to nature, mountain and peace lovers. Due to the exceptional scenery that cannot be found elsewhere in Slavonia, Jankovac was proclaimed protected park-forest in 1955.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Slavonija*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*colours of Baranja*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bakar bay*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: hogar


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, on Kvarner's side of Učka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, on Kvarner's side of Učka (2)*









Rijeka in back.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, on Kvarner's side of Učka (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, on Kvarner's side of Učka (4)*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

castel varazdin


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanx, nice photo! kay:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grožnjan*

photo: korinna


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice*

photo: eka


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sava river*

photo: eka


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Islands of Kvarner bay*

photo: eka


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, on Kvarner's side of Učka (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The view from Lovran to Rijeka on sunset*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

ivan_ri said:


> photo: eka


Jel to Lonjsko Polje?


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;29115156 said:


> Jel to Lonjsko Polje?


moguce. nisam 100% siguran.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes full of water*

photo: vori


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice (2)*

photo: sisko


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice (3)*

photo: goldie


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Valley of the Mirna river*

photo: Cookie


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Velebit mountain with view of Pag island*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: hogar


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*

photo: radix


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb (3)*

photo: Dunja


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Krk bridge with Rijeka in the back*

photo: NadaMelia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view from Imotski to Imotsko field and Biokovo mountain in the back*

photo: LOSER


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: luckyman


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*old bridge in Sisak*

photo: cubano


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sisak (2)*

photo:cyberhrc


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Velebit, Bojin kuk*

Bojin kuk - summitpost.org

photo: shutterspeed

larger pic


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kozjak, hill above Split*

photo: damast


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lika region*

photo: CaptKirk


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Forum*



















Temple of Augustus
Temple on the Forum, dedicated to goddess Roma and the emperor August. Built between the 2nd years before Christ and 14 year, when August died. Is a typical form of temple construction. Function of the temple changed: end of pagan antiquity basic function of the temple ceased, and was used as a church, then grain warehouse, to the beginning of the XIX century it was located museum of stone monuments. 1944. the bomb hit and was almost completely destroyed, reconstruction was accomplished by 1945. 1947.g. do, and today there is a small exhibition of ancient sculptures made of stone and bronze.
For the second temple-twin, which is preserved only the back wall, it is assumed that it was built at the same time and in the same style, and, according to tradition, also known as Diana temple.

Town Hall
At the time when the Pula was free township, was on the Forum Palace - the seat of city governments. To Venetian administration was the duke's seat and providura, and later to the present mayor's seat. Upgrading over the centuries (from X to the XVI century) lead to the formation of structures which represents the very combination of architectural styles from Romanesque to the Renaissance. The label is embedded on the front, which is normally updated in the XVI century emergence dates Vijećnice 1296th year: this year probably means a first thorough reconstruction and upgrade, because it is without a doubt, and earlier in that place existed seat of city administration.
Earlier phases of development of Vijećnica are best visible on the eastern wall, on which the interwoven various styles, Romanesque and Gothic periods. Telamona and Sirena sculptures on the corners, which closed columns Renaissance, Baroque and window openings are the latest construction modifications outer looks Vijećnica: disrepair, dilapidation and neglect left a significant mark in the structure of the building which has recently been thoroughly restored.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Forum: Temple of Augustus*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Forum: Town Hall*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Sergi arch*










"Golden Gate" - built 29-27. year before Christ by the Sergi family, and in honor of three members of family who were on high clerk duties in Pula. Arch is abut on the gate Porta Aurea, or so called because of the wealth of decorative arch, or gilding the goalpost. Door and wall were demolished at the beginning of XIX century due to urbanization and the spread outside the city walls.
The arch was built in Corinthian style with strong Hellenistic influences in the way and motifs decorating. Seeing that the eastern part was not visible, and was mostly stone-mason's crude, while the west side, visible - city, richly decorated. Today, on a small square with Slavoluk happens cultural events - theater and choir, and along the street are a number of shops.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Sergi arch (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - mosaic Punishment of Dirka*










The building block chapel of St. Maria Formosa after the bombing in the last world war are explored Roman ruins of residential houses with mosaics, one of which is especially important mosaic with the central scene mythological stories Punishment of Dirka (Amfion and Zet related Dirka, who is out of jealousy tormented their mother Antiopa, for mad bull) . Mosaic scene is a large central field of mosaic Carpet (12 x 6 m). The entire area is divided into two almost equal halves with a total of 40 fields that are geometric motifs with the details of animal (birds and fish). Mosaic is cover under the central room in a Roman residential houses, probably from III. century. Canned is the place where it was found, so they can see and level floor house in Roman times, which is 2 m below today.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - mosaic Punishment of Dirka (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Amphitheater*










The most important monuments, buildings, which begins and ends each tour of the city - Pula's Arena - buildings in which was gladiator fights. It is in the I century, during the reign of Emperor Vespasian, at the same time, with the largest and best known building of its kind - Colosseum in Rome.

Eliptic shape, with the main axis length of 130 meters and the short axis of 100 meters. In the middle of the plain area - pit, and viewers are sitting on the stone stairs or stood in the gallery. It is considered that the arena could accommodate 20,000 spectators. It is formed of domestic limestone. In the Middle Ages, Arena was used for knights tournaments and fairs.

Today it is used for summer events - Film festival, opera season, Equestrian Festival, concerts ... you may receive around 5000 spectators. In the underground room, which has previously served Gladiator, has been set up permanent exhibition "Olive and wine growing in antique Istria," enriched reconstructions machine for the production of oil and wine (mills, containers for the deposit), and amphorae, which were used as packaging for transport oil and wine.
The arena is located outside the old city walls of Pula due to its size and geographic advantages, and to the city leads us based on road at the time of Vespasian, which has also given its name - Via Flavia, which today represents one of the main city roads.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zlatni Rat (Golden Cape) beach in Bol on Brač island*

photo: velibst


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Modro lake (Blue lake) in Imotski*

photo: LOSER


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lokrum, island in front of Dubrovnik*

photo: luckyman


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Maslenica bridges*

photo: Dalamtinoid


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*new Maslenica bridge with Velebit in the back*

photo: Dalmatinoid


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grobnik field*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Christmas decoration in Dubrovnik*

photo: luckyman


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ivan_ri said:


> photo: velibst


WOW! Looks awesome place


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Croatia is very beautiful !


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Draguć*


----------



## KIS (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, great pics! I took a vacation once on the Brac island and I was on this beach for one whole day. Can't really remember the name of the place though, but it was lovely.


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

It is zlatni rat beach(the golden horn). it is located in the beautiful small town called Bol!

Few more pictures

The Beach




























Bol town


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, old town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*

Editing the beach in front of the old town.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag (4)*


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

Would it be possible for someone to post a picture of *Vrgorac*?
My Grandfather was born there in 1902.
I WILL visit Croatia (Dalmatia) one day


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Dazzle said:


> Would it be possible for someone to post a picture of *Vrgorac*?
> My Grandfather was born there in 1902.
> I WILL visit Croatia (Dalmatia) one day


Yes, it is possible. Please, wait a few days.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Dazzle said:


> Would it be possible for someone to post a picture of *Vrgorac*?
> My Grandfather was born there in 1902.
> I WILL visit Croatia (Dalmatia) one day


sorry... didn't find any...


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Čakovec*

photo: shranilo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: hogar


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opuzen*

photo: opuzenac


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mljet*

photo: Dunja


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pag bridge*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*first snow on Velebit*

photo: inekic


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Krk bridge*

photo: NadaMelia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija*

photo: ateh99


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bakar*

photo: ateh99


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Dazzle said:


> Would it be possible for someone to post a picture of *Vrgorac*?
> My Grandfather was born there in 1902.
> I WILL visit Croatia (Dalmatia) one day


Here you can find few pictures of Vrgorac and Vrgorac field. The post was on highway section becouse a1 highway will reach Vrgorac area very soon.

and 3 Xtras

Vrgorac Fortress:










Vrgorac Town:










Vrgorac Field:


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

^^
Thank you very much Zabonz!
Makes me want to visit even more now


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

PS: My avatar is the flag of Vrgorac 
Note the fortress.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac by croatian forumer P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac by croatian forumer P.C.Dolabella (2)*


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

^^
Thanks MountMan / P.C.Dolabella for finding / taking these pics of Vrgorac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Kvarner Bay in the winter afternoon*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Petehovac above Delnice*

Delnice:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Petehovac above Delnice (2)*

Mountain Risnjak, with Snjeznik quite right:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero and Risnjak*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero in village Mrzle Vodice*

Lake with frozen parts.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero in village Mrzle Vodice (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero in village Mrzle Vodice (3)*

Wooden sculptures on the hill.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero in village Mrzle Vodice (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Lokvarsko jezero in village Mrzle Vodice (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (6)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (7)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (8)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (9)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (10)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (11)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer Astralis (12)*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*Hum is the smallest town on the planet *


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*Cats taking a nap in Višnjan, in the "heart" of Istra!*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*This dog most be thinking "man I am such a lucky dog to be living in this stone house in the lovely little town of Bale" *


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*At some traditional restaurant in Hum (of course this was before the recession when I could still effort visiting them )*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*Kamenjak, Istra!*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*Famous church of St. Donat, Zadar (hope u don't mind me in front of it )*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*This is great bar "hidden" in high grass or whatever else is there, it is in Kamenjak near Pula in Istra!*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waterfalls of the Krka river in the Krka National Park!*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*Same spot!*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

*Krka waterfalls again!*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

great photos greenalbanian...:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split*

photo: papageno


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb, cathedral bell towers*

photo: simonchee


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavrata on Velebit mountain*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: sunsetter


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view on Risnjak with lake Lokvarsko in front*

photo: neno62


----------



## aspiringArchitect (Dec 6, 2008)

Croatia looks fantastic!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer snupix*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer snupix (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by Croatian forumer snupix (3)*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Stvarno vam je "lipa vasha"


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Evo i grada na samom sjeveru Hrvatske...Čakovec...


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Čakovec


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Čakovec


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

^^The sky and the church's silhouette look awesome.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Sunset in Čakovec...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*

Karlovac is a town with 50,000 inhabitants at the crossroads between lowlands and mountain Croatian. Karlovac is the intersection of all major road and rail routes between north and south Croatian.

Newer parts of Karlovac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac (2)*

Newer parts of Karlovac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac (3)*

Newer parts of Karlovac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - in Old City*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - in Old City (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - city of parks and greenery*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - city of parks and greenery (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - city of parks and greenery (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - One of the new churches*

The Church of the Holy Heart of Isus


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - churches in old city*

The Church of the Holy Trinity


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - churches in old city (2)*

The Church of the Holy Trinity (2)


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Motovun, small town in Istra*

photo: sandrosardoz


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Limski kanal in Istra*

photo: geronimo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Motovun (2)*

photo: Gere


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - churches in old city (3)*

The Church of Saint Nicholas


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - churches in old city (4)*

The Church of Saint Nicholas (2)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Casle Grimani, Svetvinčenat (San Vincente)*

South facade of castle, panoramic view


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - old part of town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - old part of town*

City Administration and Townhall


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - old part of town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - old part of town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - fortress*

Panoramic view


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

_*Happy New Year everyone!*_


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - sunset*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - sunset on river Sava*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - promenade along the river Sava*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Croatia beautiful like always... :bowtie:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Costa said:


> Croatia beautiful like always... :bowtie:


Thank you Costa. And a Happy New Year to you and all the SSC-forumers.
:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica - located on the Una river in Sisak-Moslavina county*



















ehehej :nuts: :cheers:

@ mountman, keep it up, buddy! :banana::banana::banana:

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Remains of the Frankopan castle in Hrvatska Kostajnica*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica, the church of St. Antun Padovanski*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čepić field*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čepić field (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Buzet, rising from the morning mist*

photo: ivano


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, clock tower*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Makarska*

photo: apace


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*winter on river Gacka*

photo: goran_foto


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*sunset over Drava river*

photo: FIlpiL


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik cathedral*

photo: martinajapundzic


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Krka river*

photo: davor06


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice in the winter time*

photo: goran_foto


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice (2)*

photo: goran_foto


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Castle in Kutjevo*










Pozesko-Slavonska county









:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Osijek, Tvrdja*



















:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Osijek cathedral*



:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Osijek on the Drava river*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

beautiful photos bubach. glad to see you back on the forum...:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Welcome back to the forum, bubach!
Fotos great!
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Neven Jurčević*



















Church of St. John the Baptist
The old Franciscan church and monastery, who were placed in this place were destroyed in the fire. New Baroque church with a beautiful stone portal built Peter Rabbi of Graz in 1650. year. Tower was completed slightly earlier, in 1641. year, a height of 54.5 m makes it the highest in the city.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Neven Jurčević (2)*

Varaždin's castle


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Neven Jurčević (3)*










Varazdin is to this day preserved the essential characteristics of the city of music, baroque and flowers. Everyone here will feel the breath of past centurys, and the hospitality of Varazdin and beauty of life in this small, warm above the city, will enhance the visitors' desire to keep coming back.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Neven Jurčević (4)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*winter on Plitvice lakes*

photo: smvo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Motovun*

photo: sandrab


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trogir*

photo: CaptKirk


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grobnik, Sv. Križ (St. Cross)*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*greetings from Zagreb "Snow queen trophy", Ana Jelušić*

photo: Senn


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer MasonicStage™ (11)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer MasonicStage™ (12)*

Old town and Castle


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer MasonicStage™ (13)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer MasonicStage™ (14)*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Zadar by night


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar and Velebit*

^^^^
photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Motovun*

photo: Gere


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lonjsko Polje (Lonjsko Field) nature park*

photo: siscanin_sk


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (1)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (4)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar, St. Donat church*

photo: ibanic1


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik, Dr. Franjo Tudjman bridge*

photo: apace


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

lijepe su slike 
istra je najljepsa !
i ima franjo tudman bridge 
BOZE SACUVAJ :s


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Dponos said:


> lijepe su slike
> istra je najljepsa !
> i ima franjo tudman bridge
> BOZE SACUVAJ :s


Šta se čudiš? Ima i "Mile Budak" ulica! Slike i priroda su stvarno lepe, ali ipak nikada neću otić kod njih na odmor...hno:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ spam


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (6)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (7)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (8)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (9)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (10)*


----------



## Make it so (Oct 5, 2008)

dubart said:


> Zadar by night


Fantasticno , ovo bi moglo slobodno u cityscape temu zadru


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;30321612 said:


> Šta se čudiš? Ima i "Mile Budak" ulica! Slike i priroda su stvarno lepe, ali ipak nikada neću otić kod njih na odmor...hno:


ajoj, a daj dodji


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice, frozen waterfall*

photo: smvo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (11)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (12)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (13)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (14)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (15)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin by Croatian forumer bubach_hlubach (16)*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Varazdin je bash lep gradic, imao sam totalno drugachiju pretstavu o njemu.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Sawovsky said:


> Varazdin je bash lep gradic, imao sam totalno drugachiju pretstavu o njemu.


 
Varazdin is truly baroque pearl, according to neatness and tidiness exemplary city.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motorway A1 by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB*

Near Zadar, view to Velebit.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motorway A1 by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB (2)*

Climb to the Velebit.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motorway A1 by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnički dondolaši - Grobnik's bellmen*

Zvončari (the bellmen) is the characteristic folk custom maintained in the region around Rijeka, Croatia.
The custom dates to pagan antiquity, and remains typical for this region. The primary task of Zvončari is to scare away evil spirits of winter and to stir up new spring-time cycle. During the Rijeka Carnival time Zvončari march from village to village throughout the region, following the same centuries-old route, making an extraordinary amount of noise, fueled in part by the wine provided by the locals en route.
The standard Zvončar costume includes white trousers, striped shirt, and a sheepskin throw. In their hands they hold a "balta" or "bačuka" - a stylized mace, and around the waist one or more big brass bells. The costume varies from village to village; for example, Zvončari of Halubje and Grobnik (Dondolaši) wear special stylized masks representing a fantastic animal heads, while Zvončari of Zejane and Brguj wear "flower hats".
A legend tells that Zvončari scared away invading Tatars or Turks. According to the legend the shepherds put masks on their heads, belted on bells, and produced a deafening noise that scared the enemy away. From that time on, a mace became part of the standard equipment of Zvončari.
With their impressive appearance, Zvončari have become something of a tourist attraction, participating regularly in the international Rijeka Carnival.
(Wikipedia)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnički dondolaši - Grobnik's bellmens (2)*

Recorded on the day when dondolaši, together with a guesting groups of masks, visit Grobnik villages.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnički dondolaši - Grobnik's bellmens (3)*

The presence of all generations of dondolaši.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnički dondolaši - Grobnik's bellmens (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnički dondolaši - Grobnik's bellmens (5)*



More on link1 and link2.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*inside of the cathedral in Šibenik by cro forumer P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Snow on the Mosor mountain*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Castle in Našice*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik cathedral*

photo: ivo76


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik cathedral (2)*

photo: ivo76


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: poisonivy


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Peljesac peninsula*

photo: svarog


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Ćićarija hill*

photo: feridh


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trogir, Kamerlengo castle*

Kamerlengo castle on wikipwdia

photo: CaptKirk


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trakošćan castle*

photo: gmicuga


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar port*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Ošljak, small island near Zadar*

Ošljak is the smallest inhabited island in Adriatic sea. It is located near Preko on Ugljan island... 

more on wikipedia.hr

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek, Tvrđa (Citadel)*

An eighteenth- -century complex of cobbled streets, grandiose buildings and open squares, Tvrđa (“Citadel”) is the best-preserved ensemble of Baroque buildings anywhere in Croatia...

more about Tvrđa

photo: Iye


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bellmen from Mune, near Rijeka (2)*










More about bellmen.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Juniors of Halubajski zvončari (Bellmen from Halubje), best known bellmen's group*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Juniors of Halubajski zvončari (Bellmen from Halubje), best known bellmen's group (2)*









In Opatija.


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Varaždin, Špancirfest - festival of the city and walk parade*

Municipal public notary


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Varaždin, Špancirfest*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Varaždin*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Varaždin*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Varaždin*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Varaždin, Špancirfest*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

Zagreb Majorettes


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Varaždin*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Varaždin*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hot summer in Dalmatia*

Zadar, Riva


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

Sea organ, play with the help of sea waves


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Zadar*

Greeting the sun, light installation


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Šibenik, another pearl of Dalmatia*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Šibenik*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Šibenik*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Split*

Sea port


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Trogir*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

Sea corals


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

Trogir, the main square


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Juniors of Halubajski zvončari (Bellmen from Halubje), best known bellmen's group (3)*

In Opatija.









Previous posts on the same theme: 1, 2.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Križevci, Koprivničko-Križevačka county*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Križevci, the Parish church of St Ana*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Križevci - Hrvatski Dom*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb, Kaptol district*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb, Maksimir park*

photo: Dunja


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*

photo: kuramuktuja


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Istrian landscape*

photo: Gere


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar (2)*

photo: sisko


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*frozen waterfalls in Plitvice*

photo: agricola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice (2)*

photo: agricola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice (3)*

photo: agricola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pag island*

photo: mmario


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*morning view on Gacka river*

photo: goran_foto


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sisak, old bridge*

photo: jinks


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Ivan pl. Zajc*

photo: milje54


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, old Torpedo launch ramp*

photo: scorpion5


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Krk bridge*

photo: scorpion5


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Gorski kotar*

photo: Cvjetko


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Fužine, small town in Gorski Kotar region*

photo: [email protected]


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija*

photo: fox


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: matrix


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: sisko


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Halubajski zvončari (Bellmen from Halubje), best known bellmen's group*










More about bellmen.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Halubajski zvončari (Bellmen from Halubje), best known bellmen's group (2)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pustinja Blaca, Island of Brač*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pustinja Blaca II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fužine in Gorski kotar with Lake Bajer*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar (2)*

photo: Ibanic1


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac, Mailath*










Osijecko-Baranjska county









:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival*











Downtown is going over 100 groups. A large number of groups has over 200 members.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival*

Almost all groups of masks have alegoric car. Many, and several wagons.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice*

photo: agricola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke in Slunj, near Plitvice*

photo: TonyŠbk


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: [email protected]


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek, entrance to Tvrđa (CItadel)*

photo: Iye


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*reflection in Drava river*

photo: anicasok


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*colours of Podravina region*

photo: kliker


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik (1431-1535)*

The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik - UNESCO World Heritage
The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik on wikipedia

photo: Dalmatinoid


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik (2)*

photo: rocco337


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view from Motovun*

photo: febo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some details of the Cathedral of St James in Šibenik*

Stone heads by Juraj Dalmatinac
Human heads on the external part belong to unknown individuals, but it is commonly speculated that Juraj Dalmatinac made them after the local residents of Šibenik at the time.
The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik - UNESCO World Heritage
The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik on Wikipedia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some details of the Cathedral of St James in Šibenik (2)*










The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik - UNESCO World Heritage
The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik on Wikipedia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trakošćan castle*

photo: velibst


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo: morgan


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grobnik*

photo: beba


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Motovun*

Motovun on wikipedia

photo: Febo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj on wikipedia

photo: darkotinta


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kotli*

about Kotli


photo: Febo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view on town of Senj and Pag island from Vratnik (on Velebit)*

photo: ICE


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice*

photo: smvo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice (2)*

photo: agricola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice (3)*

photo: agricola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Cathedral of St Lawrence, Trogir*

Trogir's Cathedral of St Lawrence is considered by many to be one of the finest architectural achievements in all of Croatia. The Cathedral of St Lawrence has three aisles and is built on the site of an ancient church originally destroyed by the Saracens. more...

photo: sunsetter


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Cathedral of St Lawrence (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lonjsko Polje nature park*

Lonjsko Polje Nature Park - UNESCO World Heritage Centre

photo: asc


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The manor Miljana in Zagorje*










Krapinsko-Zagorska county


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Miljana II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Miljana III*










kay:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Miljana IV*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec, town in Međimurje, northernmost part of Croatia*

Photo by Croatian forumer dudu24


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec, town in Međimurje, northernmost part of Croatia (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec, town in Međimurje, northernmost part of Croatia (3)*

Photo by Croatian forumer DinoVabec


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some houses and streets in Čakovec (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer DinoVabec


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some houses and streets in Čakovec (3)*

Photo by Croatian forumer kutinA


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some houses and streets in Čakovec (4)*

Photo by Croatian forumer kutinA


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Biokovo*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Medveja*



















:cheers:


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

Zagreb, Vrbani III - new housing complex:


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

Zagreb, King Tomislav Square:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some houses and streets in Čakovec (5)*

Photo by Croatian forumer kutinA


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Some houses and streets in Čakovec (6)*

Photo by Croatian forumer kutinA


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lužnica*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lužnica II*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


>


hehe, dvori todoricevi


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Todoric Castle*

^^ Vi's nisam znal da je to njegovo 

Stoga, evo jos jednog velebnog zdanja u cast nasem casnom poduzetniku lavljeg srca  :lol:



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sisak*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sisak II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle in Belaj, Istria*

Building with four wings and internal courtyard.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian Motorway A3, near Slavonski Brod*

Photo by Croatian forumer Wunderland


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Photo by Croatian forumer Wunderland


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Velebit*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubovac castle near Karlovac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Venetian tower in town of Cres*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town of Cres on island of Cres (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town of Cres on island of Cres - Marina Cres*


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

*Rovinj*









(not my picture, :bow


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

*Zagreb Dolac market*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town of Cres on island of Cres*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Butoniga in central Istria*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb arena - Men's World Handball Championship - Croatia 2009*

Official Site of the Men's World Handball Championship - Croatia 2009


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb arena - Men's World Handball Championship - Croatia 2009*

Official Site of the Men's World Handball Championship - Croatia 2009


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb arena - Men's World Handball Championship - Croatia 2009*

Official Site of the Men's World Handball Championship - Croatia 2009


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View to Učka from Pazin in central Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - The new church of Sts. John the Baptist and the building of Archdiocesan Caritas*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - The new church of Sts. John the Baptist*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - The new church of Sts. John the Baptist*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

MountMan said:


>


:applause:

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Frankopan-Zrinski castle in Ozalj, Karlovacka county*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozalj










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj II,*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj IV*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tipical winter istrian landscape in central Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Same central istrian winter landscape at sunset*


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

*Town of Komiza on Vis island*


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

*Beach on Hvar island*









:bow:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis*

Where the Cetina river meets the Adriatic sea


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

^^ :applause:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> Where the Cetina river meets the Adriatic sea


awww...
a special place and a beautiful photo... :bow::applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Ogulin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Ogulin II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Ogulin III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Bela Castle*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Ogulin IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Ogulin V*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin in south Istria*


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I like the diversified architecture in Croatia. It's interesting to see the collision of italian influence in the coastal regions and east european elements in the inland.

nice pics!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

friedemann said:


> I like the diversified architecture in Croatia. It's interesting to see the collision of italian influence in the coastal regions and east european elements in the inland.
> 
> nice pics!


Thanks, friedemann !
You forget a strong central European influence in the continental part of Croatia!
And some autochthon quality!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin in south Istria (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin - Church of St. Agnes*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka painted in carnival colours*

26th Rijeka Carnival - official website
Rijeka Carnival on wikipedia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka painted in carnival colours (2)*

26th Rijeka Carnival - official website
Rijeka Carnival on wikipedia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka painted in carnival colours (3)*

26th Rijeka Carnival - official website
Rijeka Carnival on wikipedia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka painted in carnival colours (4)*

26th Rijeka Carnival - official website
Rijeka Carnival on wikipedia


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krapina*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krapina II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mutvoran, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mutvoran, Istria (2)*

Mutvoran a small town with a population of about thirty, located east of Marcana.
You are probably right on this point, there disappeared city of Histri named Faveria which, like Nesactium (Vizače) and Mutila (in place of today's Medulin) beat the Romans in the 2 ct BC. On that site the Romans built a fort which was the main task of overseeing the road that led from Pula by Liburnia.
At the entrance to the city, the triple door (which was the only door in the castle), there is renewed Lodge.
The town is the church of Saint Mary Magdalene, who was first mentioned in 490th year, but its present form dates from the 13th century. It is a church with the most religious inventory in all of Istria. Five altar is the most valuable part Renaissance wooden altar with the statues of saints in the churches in the area.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mutvoran, Istria (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mutvoran, Istria (4)*


----------



## winstonchurchill (Feb 5, 2006)

Croatia no doubt is a special place


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

ferry in the port


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vrboska - a village on the island of Hvar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mutvoran, Istria (5)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sinj*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sinj II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale (Valle) - small south Istrian town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale (Valle) - small south Istrian town (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale (Valle) - small south Istrian town (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*strong wind in Zadar*

photo: mmario


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: mini


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Lodge at Zavizan, north Velebit*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Horses on Zavizan*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavizan - View to the area of the Botanical garden*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Žumberak Eco-Village I*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Žumberak Eco-Village II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavizan - views towards the sea*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavizan - views towards the sea (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavizan - view over the mountain peaks*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

great scenery MountMan!
_______________________

Panorama of Dubrovnik 








scroll --->>>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Duke's Palace, Dubrovnik


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavizan*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cvetlin*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
great views


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka: Castle Trsat*

thanx tonight :cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ Fantastic scene, would've been even prettier if those buildings to the right had been demolished  

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka: Castle Trsat (2)*

Thanx, bubach ^^ I would not have to be back at some past time?


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kosinj*

^^ lol, maybe with a time machine 



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kosinj II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Klenovica - Monument to fisherman*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice pics here kay:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj castle*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj castle II*










:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj castle III*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin - Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin - Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin - Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A typical view of the north Adriatic in the windy day*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb, the cathedral II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb cathedral III*










:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb cathedral IV*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, carnival time*

Masked auto -rally Paris -Bakar
14.2. 2009.– Rijeka – Kostrena – Bakar (at 10.25am) 

The “Pariz-Bakar” Masked Auto-Rally has been a traditional event since 1990 and has always taken place under the organization of the Rijeka Automobile Club; it’s a spoof of the world-famous Paris-Dakar Rally and is Rijeka Carnival’s main sporting event. The “Pariz-Bakar” Masked Auto-Rally is the only event of its kind in the world where the competitors, drawn from many different areas, have motorized masks, and all participants – the competitors, their companions and the judges - have to be masked, while their decorated vehicles are a whole other story.

more about the carnival at official site


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, masked rally (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, children's parade*

Children's Carnival Parade

The 13th Children's Carnival Procession will be held on ,
14. 2. - city centre (at 13am)
At Adamic embankment concert of group L'amour, and Vale % Tony


The 13th Children’s Carnival Procession gives children of school and pre-school ages the chance to take part. 4,000 of the youngest imaginatively masked participants in about seventy carnival groups from this country and abroad will dance along the old town, acting as the custodians of their ancestors’ traditions. Once the Children’s Carnival Procession passes, there will be an entertainment program inside the pavilion for all participants.
During the carnival procession, for all interested people, face painting will be on offer.

more photos in this gallery


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, children's parade (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka's carnival: children's parade*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka's carnival: children's parade (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka's carnival: children's parade (3)*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

---


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> photo by Croatian forumer - Nikola




:master: :applause:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bosiljevo castle*

by Mountman :


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Tršće*

By Cvjetko Volf :


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Koprivnica*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Valpovo*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zadar: this screen is installed in the ground and called "pozdrav suncu" (greetings to the sun) 












:hi:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cucerje*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jastrebarsko*

Traditional housing in the Jastrebarsko region










:cheers:


----------



## ElUsurpador (Jun 25, 2007)

*Zagreb by fog *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by fogg*

Photo by Croatian forumer ElUsurpador.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice shot there kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night by fogg*

Photo by Croatian forumer ElUsurpador.

Yes, very nice photos !


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gym in Bale (Valle)*

At the first World Architecture Festival in Barcelona gym Bale, projected by Studio 3LHD, beat the competition and won first prize in the category of sports facilities. In the construction, such as Wembley Arena, Watercube Olympic swimming pool and tennis center in Beijing, a small gym in the Istrian town of Bale won the jury.
As the largest building in town with a church hall Bale was with his primary function of school sports hall has become a place of public town events and social content of the city.
Studio 3HLD


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gym in Bale (Valle) II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gym in Bale (Valle) III*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

cool


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dobra river*

photo: Miholino


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice*

photo: davor06


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: viper


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (2)*

photo: matrix


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Visovac Monastery on Krka river*

The Visovac Monastery (Croatian: Samostan Visovac) is a Roman Catholic monastery on the island of Visovac in the Krka National Park, Croatia. Visovac was settled by Augustinian monks, who established a small monastery and church dedicated to the Apostle Paul in the 14th century. It 1445 the Augustinian monastery was enlarged and adapted by the Franciscans.

It is part of the Franciscan Province of the Most Holy Redeemer based in Split.

Krka national park - Visovac
croatiatraveller.com - Visovac

photo: eclipse


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik, Cathedral of St. James*

photo: mojpetar


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik (2)*

photo: rocco337


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trsat in Rijeka*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lake Sabljaci near Ogulin*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Recent snow in Zlarin*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pribić, near Karlovac*

Greek-Catholic church of the Virgin Mary with the bishop's palace in the background


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pribić, near Karlovac*

Greek-Catholic church of the Virgin Mary


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar, "greeting to the sun" under snow*

photo: Filip Brala


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zaprešić near Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zaprešić II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zaprešić III*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pribić, near Karlovac (3)*

Greek-Catholic church of the Virgin Mary


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pribić, near Karlovac (4)*

Greek-Catholic church of the Virgin Mary


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Glavotok on Island of Krk*

Glavotok is situated on northwest coast of the island of Krk. Glavotok has special monuments Monastery of the Thrid order Franciscans (15th century) and the Curch of the Immaculate Conception (1277).
Next Glavotok is known Glavotok Camp, with a lot of peace amid nature.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krk - Baška*

One more from the Island of Krk - Baška ; 










:cheers:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I would hate to live on top of a hill... just imagine you have no car and need to walk the steep path everyday :laugh:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

miau said:


> I would hate to live on top of a hill... just imagine you have no car and need to walk the steep path everyday :laugh:


All the old Istrian towns are located on hilltops, the position was chosen because of easier defense. It is a sign of the oldest, prehistoric settlements.
But now we have cars, and beautiful areas for walking.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin - the old town*

Originally built in the 13th century, it was renovated in the 17th century by an Italian architect. The castle is now a museum.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac IV*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Imotski, Red lake*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Imotski, Blue lake*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. Mary in Marija na Krasu*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View to Umag*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Metković*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Seline*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Desinic*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Desinic II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar*



















:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Kupa near Ozalj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Kupa near Ozalj (2)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> :nuts:


WOW!!! Great picture!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

this is the same perspective 









brrrr... :lol:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fužine, Lake Bajer - Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Podgradina, Posedarje near Zadar*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*sunset above Neretva river, near Metkovic*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ostrice village*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran*

The old town and a strong tourist center near Rijeka and Opatija.
One of the many villas.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lovran*

^^










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lovran (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska on Island of Krk*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska on Island of Krk (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska on Island of Krk (3)*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful as always


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donja Voća*

^^ thanks for the kind comment


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selce near Crikvenica*


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful country! Croatian coast and its mix of stunning mountains and brilliant seaside are lovely!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selce near Crikvenica (2)*

@m_m: Yes, we have a beautiful country, why all have always tried to hijack


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slavonska Požega*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slavonska Požega II*

By P.C. Dolabella










:cheers:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ I think it's only Požega, not Slavonska Požega.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ You are right, the town was renamed to Požega. The 'Slavonska' prefix ain't used no more. Well, old habits die hard 

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*St. Barbara in Velika Mlaka, near Velika Gorica*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Samobor*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selce near Crikvenica (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selce near Crikvenica (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selce near Crikvenica (5)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Požega III*

by P.C. Dolabella


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor*

by P.C. Dolabella


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga, the promenade along the coast, "lungomare"*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga, the promenade along the coast, "lungomare" (2)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ :applause:

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ston, Peljesac peninsula*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mali Ston*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare*

A series of towns on the Coast Liburnian - Volosko, Opatija, Icici, Ika, Lovran - are connected by the unique promenade along the coast. The promenade is the place for Encounters and socializing. Attractive in all seasons, for all ages. Places has its cafe-bars, patisseries, and more. It stretches about 15 kilometers.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (2)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kutjevo*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kutjevo II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (4)*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

^^
Last summer i was walking through this Liburnian lungomare...what to say? It's really beautiful....all those villas...great...I enjoyed it really...


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beautioful


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (5)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Croatia is very beautiful kay: keep posting folks


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (6)*

thanx, christos-greece


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Neretva valley*

The Neretva Valley is an area where tribes, nations and their armies have fought for dominance since the beginning of time. The trade routes have gone through Neretva Valley since prehistoric time. Those who controlled the valley and its many robbers and pirates could control the trade for all of presentday Croatia and Bosnia-Herzegovina. Neretva River emerges beneath Zelengora Mountain in eastern Bosnia-Herzegovina. Through canyons, cliffs and hollows in its upper and middle courses, it forces its way through the Dinaric 

info on world66.com

photo: Miholino


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Neretva valley (2)*

photo: atravizi


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Karin, small town near Zadar*

photo: ksoric


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šepurine, small town on Prvic island*

photo: CaptKirk


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vinodol valley, near Rijeka*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kraljevica*

photo: milje54


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lubenice, small town on Cres island*

photo: kuramuktuja


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Duga Resa*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Modro Jezero (Blue Lake) - Imotski*



















:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Modro Jezero (Blue Lake) II - Imotski*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

lijep slikovit


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

tonight said:


> lijep slikovit


Thank you.
Is this Google translate? kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (7)*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

MountMan said:


> Thank you.
> Is this Google translate? kay:


yes


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (8)*

@tonight: A good way of communicating.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Blue lake, Imotski*



bubach_hlubach said:


> :nuts:


2 weeks ago, the water sank those longest paths :nuts::nuts:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagvozd, near Imotski*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (9)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (10)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (11)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Seline, small place north of Zadar*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*southern Velebit*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*southern Velebit (2)*


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

ivan_ri said:


>


I really like this one . It was taken about weeks ago , right ?


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

Murci said:


> I really like this one . It was taken about weeks ago , right ?


yes. 23.2.2009. to be precise.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*road carved in stone on Biokovo mountain*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Biokovo (2)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Kupa river in Ozalj*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slavonski Brod*

by P.C. Dolabella


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slavonski Brod*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis*



















:nuts:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (12)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*sunset over Ucka, view from Rijeka*

thanks


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*



















:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb IV*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb V*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Photo by Croatian forumer Payo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka II*

Photo by Croatian forumer Payo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka III*

Photo by Croatian forumer Payo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka IV*

Photo by Croatian forumer Payo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka V*

Photo by Croatian forumer Payo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka in the fog*

photo: Livio Černjul


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*bura in Senj*

photo: Livio Černjul


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka VI*

Photo by Croatian forumer Payo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (4)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (5)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Limski channel*

photo: feridh


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*landscapes of Gorski Kotar region (2)*

photo: Cvjetko


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*St. Marek chapel in Risika, Krk island*

photo: j.u.r.e.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i love the rays of the sun


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo in east Slavonija*

Đakovo`s Cathedral of St. Peter, in the neo-Romanesque style, is the cathedral church of Đakovo-Srijem diocese.
Given to build by the bishop Josip Juraj Strossmayer, built from 1866. until 1882. The designs by Viennese architects Karl Roesner and Fridrich von Schmidt. It differs from most other church buildings in that it is not built of stone, but it is all in the red sting. In the crypt of the cathedral is the tomb of Bishop Strossmayer.

Photo: MarMarinjo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo`s Cathedral of St. Peter (2)*

Photo: Lady_J


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Baranja*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rijeka*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rijeka II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rijeka III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rijeka IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo`s Cathedral of St. Peter (3)*

Photo: Rainman


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo`s Cathedral of St. Peter (4)*

Photo by Croatian forumer Đuka Begović


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

MountMan said:


> Đakovo`s Cathedral of St. Peter, in the neo-Romanesque style, is the cathedral church of Đakovo-Srijem diocese.
> Given to build by the bishop Josip Juraj Strossmayer, built from 1866. until 1882. The designs by Viennese architects Karl Roesner and Fridrich von Schmidt. It differs from most other church buildings in that it is not built of stone, but it is all in the red sting. In the crypt of the cathedral is the tomb of Bishop Strossmayer.
> 
> Photo: MarMarinjo


^^
nice cathedral


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo`s Cathedral of St. Peter (5)*

@tonight: very

Photo: M1rna


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo`s Cathedral of St. Peter (6)*

Photo: M1rna


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Marija Bistrica*



















:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Marija Bistrica II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Marija Bistrica III*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## finkelstein (Mar 13, 2009)

great photos


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ludbreg*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ludbreg II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ludbreg III*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

zagorje,kajkavenland je isti,kao nasa dolenjska

Lepe slike:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

^^je, cijeli taj pogranicni dio zagorja i gorskog kotara ima puno slicnosti sa slovenskim krajolicima :cheers:

glad you like it :cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

ivan_ri said:


> ^^je, cijeli taj pogranicni dio zagorja i gorskog kotara ima puno slicnosti sa slovenskim krajolicima :cheers:
> 
> glad you like it :cheers:




Ambroz Matija Gubec (died February 15, 1573) was a Croatian peasant and a revolutionary, best known as the leader of Croatian and Slovenian peasant revolt.

Croatian and Slovenian hero!










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer PC Dolabella


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - St. Mark's Church*

Photo by Croatian forumer PC Dolabella


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Visovac Monastery on the Krka river*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Visovac Monastery II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Makarska*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Makarska II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Makarska III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona), near Split*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room










Salona, capital of the Roman province of Dalmatia
Six kilometers north of Split, Solin today are the remains of the ancient town of Salona, the capital of the Roman province of Dalmatia. Favorable geographic position in the central eastern coast of the Adriatic in the bottom of the protected Kastela Bay, along the delta of the River Salon (Jadro today), and good road links with the interior contributed to the quick and smooth development of the city.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*



















:cheers:


----------



## deki_bec (Jan 19, 2009)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> Yes, and the question is what is the story here? Who was surprised of whom?:lol:


i like that one best! 

did the cat catch the bird???


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

deki_bec said:


> i like that one best!
> 
> did the cat catch the bird???


The cat was sleepy and surprised by bird not less than bird itself :lol:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona), near Split II*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona), near Split III*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kamacnik*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Gerovo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Plitvice Lakes*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Plitvice Lakes II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Plitvice Lakes III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Plitvice Lakes IV*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Plitvice Lakes V*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Sandy bay - Church of St. Nicholas Traveler*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice photos


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

^^thanks

photo: 051itlab


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo: 051itlab


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View of the Senj from the pass Vratnik*

Photo by Croatian forumer Tonycro


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer Tonycro


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mali Ston - Peljesac Peninsula*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mali Ston II*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice and beautiful photos


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik Cathedral of St. James*

@tonight: I'm glad you's so mean

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik Cathedral of St. James II*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik Cathedral of St. James III*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split, night panorama*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Split offers a very beautiful and romantic sight. MountMan thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Split offers a very beautiful and romantic sight. MountMan thank you very much for sharing it. Regards from Colombia.*


I'm glad that you like our photos.
:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air*

^^ bravo, bubach :applause::applause:

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air II*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air III*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air IV*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Marjan, mountain and urban area*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## neeuq71 (May 31, 2008)

*Brac -Dalmatia*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Thanks, neeuq71, for attachment. Wellcome. Beautiful pictures. One request: the second time one by one photo, please.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air V*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air VI*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room

New gym


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air VII*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room: "I see things a little differently ..."


----------



## neeuq71 (May 31, 2008)

MountMan said:


> ^^
> Thanks, neeuq71, for attachment. Wellcome. Beautiful pictures. One request: the second time one by one photo, please.
> :cheers:


..Sorry!!!!


----------



## neeuq71 (May 31, 2008)

*Brac - Dalmatia ..Bol*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Marjan, south side*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - panorama*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vranjic - small Venice, near Split and Solin*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## neeuq71 (May 31, 2008)

*Brac -Dalmatia*


----------



## neeuq71 (May 31, 2008)

*Brac -Dalmatia*


----------



## neeuq71 (May 31, 2008)

*Brac -Dalmatia*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

thank you for your contribution :cheers:

photo: lbanic1


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar (2)*

photo: [email protected]!


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: borisfrkovic


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*

photo: borisfrkovic


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split*

photo: jaca86


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split (2)*

photo: jaca86


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split (3)*

photo: jaca86


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*beach in Tučepi*

photo: apace


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Cetina river*

photo: damast


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik, fort Lovrijenac*

photo: viper


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rab island, viewed from Velebit*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Kobler square*

photo: sandrab


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grožnjan, small town in Istria*

photo: barbarella


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj in the mist*

photo: wix



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rovinj II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rovinj III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rovinj IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

Photo by Croatian forumer Escalade


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek I*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek II*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek III*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek IV*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek V*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek VI*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek VII*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek VIII*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek IX*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek X*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Strigova*



















:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: apace


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Velebit mountain*

photo: grile


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (2)*

photo: matrix


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Poljica, near Imotski, behind Biokovo*

photo: velibst


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik*

photo: Faeton


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik's archipelago*

photo: grile


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Jablanac, small place under Velebit*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Krapanj*

Krapanj is the smallest inhabited island of the Adriatic Sea. 

photo: grile


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Brijuni NP, south of Istria*

photo: barbarella



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XI*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XII*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XIII*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XIV*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XV*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XVI*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XVII*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XVIII*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XIX*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek XX*

Photo by Croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lakes in Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lakes in Zagreb II*

Photo by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lakes in Zagreb III*

Photo by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lakes in Zagreb IV*

Photo by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lakes in Zagreb V*

Photo by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lakes in Zagreb VI*

Photo by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lakes in Zagreb VII*

Photo by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lakes in Zagreb VIII*

Photo by Croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek by LAMPAŠ8 - 1*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek by LAMPAŠ8 - 2*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek by LAMPAŠ8 - 3*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

SLAVONIJA OSIJEK photo by Samir Kurtagic


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis II*










:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis IV*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis V*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis VI*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - morning view*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

OSIJEK by night photo by LAMPAŠ8


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Kaptol district*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Downtown Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb III*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Umag*

photo: Gere


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Risnjak NP*

photo: poly


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Nin*

photo: Edo


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice NP*

photo: AndrejaT


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Biokovo*

photo: dozer


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

photo: AdriaticWeather


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Korana river*

photo: Faeton


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Ozalj castle*

photo: bepsy


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: alpha


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Medulin*

photo: Dunja


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

Osijek by Lampaš8


----------



## boybleauXx (Sep 22, 2005)

*good thing we have internet....appreciating other far beautiful wonderful places is a breeze


Croatia is very beautiful place I see..

I would like to share mine (just click the link)

www.butuantoday.tumblr.com*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

boybleauXx said:


> *good thing we have internet....appreciating other far beautiful wonderful places is a breeze
> 
> 
> Croatia is very beautiful place I see..
> ...


thank you. glad you liked our country :cheers:

this blog is great, there are some excellent photos. you should open Butan one by one photo thread on the forum :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ boybleauXx, excellent photos on BUTUAN Today Blog kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle of Pazin*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice NP*

photo: AndrejaT


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Radobojski bregi*

photo: Thomy


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat*

photo: jinks


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavižan*

photo: stumbolak


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Đakovo*

photo: mochek


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Đakovo, interior of the cathedral*

photo: mochek


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Blaca desert (2)*

photo from wikipedia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Blaca desert on Brač island*

photo: D2007


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica*

Zavratnica is probably one of the most beautiful coves of the Croatian Adriatic. It is only 15 minutes walk along the coast from Jablanac. The cove is 900 m long and between 50 and 150 m wide with a 100-meters high canyon. Because of its beauty Zavratnica has been designated a protected landscape.

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (2)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (3)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (5)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (4)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (6)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (7)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (9)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (8)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (10)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zavratnica (11)*

photo: bibs


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo: annwn


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija*

photo: Klek


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*St. Francis chapel on Velebit*

photo: Zvrndonja


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo: Piere


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka (3)*

photo: vnksm


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka (4)*

photo: joser 










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavratnica - once again*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian coast*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

MountMan said:


>


:bow::bow:

a u pozadini vila todoriceva


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice photos @ivan_ri and @MountMan


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac*

by Dolabella


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian coast (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Mountman jel ti volis brda,planine i ta cudesa?


edit: ovde ima bas nekolike prelepe slike. bravo ivo i Mount


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> Mountman jel ti volis brda,planine i ta cudesa?
> edit: ovde ima bas nekolike prelepe slike. bravo ivo i Mount


First - the basic bonton -
language of communication on this thread is English ....


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

MountMan said:


> First - the basic bonton -
> language of communication on this thread is English ....


a sta ako neko nerazume dobro engleski? hoces da ga silujes da nauci?

@you

you like Mountains? (nickname)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> a sta ako neko nerazume dobro engleski? hoces da ga silujes da nauci?
> @you
> you like Mountains? (nickname)


Implies that the one who was here knows to communicate in English. For other languages aree the local threads.
I like many things, as all ....
This is a lot of conversation for photothread, normally starts spamming ...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

Photo : Romulic / Stojcic


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

Photo: Samir Kurtagic



















:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRDA*

Photo: Samir Kurtagic


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice photos of a beautiful weather..... u cannot make good photos if the its bad weather... cool..



LAMPAŠ8 said:


> Photo: Samir Kurtagic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko I*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sabljaci*

photo: grile


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar, ferry at the port's gate*

photo: sisko


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar, peninsula*

photo: [email protected]!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko IX (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo: piere


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko X (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka (2), Trsat*

photo: beba


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik*

photo: grile


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lika river in Lika region*

photo: rebus


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Karlobag*

photo: rebus


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mrežnica river*

photo: klun


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rab*

photo: bigfoot


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pula, arena*

photo: DILBA


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*south dalmatian islands, Hvar, Vis, Biševi*

photo: grile


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*St. Andrew lighthouse in Elafiti islands*

wikipedia


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Jadrija lighthouse*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*St. Anrew (2)*










:cheers:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

ivan_ri said:


> photo: klun


 very nice and beautiful


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko XI (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko XII (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dobra river*

photo: tabi


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split*

photo: ixus


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Velebit mountain, Sadikovac peak*

photo: rebus


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plomin*

photo: LookSee


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: brka


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat sanctum*

photo: Floyd


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sisak. old bridge*

photo: vidramos


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Petnja lake, near Slavonski Brod*

photo: dschnei3


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: rista


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Risnjak NP*

photo: Floyd


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

photo : jasmina gorjanski


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVICE*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

^^great pic. :cheers: but you've missed the location 

edit: now it's right :cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-SLAVONIJA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-SLAVONIJA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

ivan_ri said:


> ^^great pic. :cheers: but you've missed the location
> 
> edit: now it's right :cheers:


haha..croatian idiot...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rovinj*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


> photo: Floyd



ovo je dobra slika od Risnjak NP.  ekstra bre


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - The Art Pavilion*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - an aerial shot of Kaptol and Gradec districts*










:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-PERIVOJ KRALJA TOMISLAVA*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Island of Korcula*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko XIII (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko XVI (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko XIV (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko XV (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko XVIII (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko XVII (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:


Ahhh Korcula ... :drool: Been there, swam in that bay... Wonderfull place!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko, Opatija ... (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko, Opatija ... 4 (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko, Opatija ... 2 (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko, Opatija ... 3 (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko, Opatija ... 5 (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko, Opatija ... 6 (Liburnian lungomare)*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Zadar



















photo: rus


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Zadar



















photo: rus


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zadar*



















photo: rus


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

oh, whats wrong with the ground?>


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-PROMENADA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VUKOVAR*

photo: lampaš8


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Klecice*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

qwert_guy said:


> oh, whats wrong with the ground?>


Those are medieval and even Roman stone plates, which we like


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Osijek - Tvrdja*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Daruvar*



















:cheers:


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice country.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sveti Juraj (Jurjevo) near Senj*

@YU-AMC: I'm glad that you so mean


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sveti Juraj (Jurjevo) near Senj (2)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar IV*










:cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't understand, why Croatia is not a member of European Union already? 
I think that it is a typical European country. 
Grettings from Ukraine!


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

WladYslaW said:


> I don't understand, why Croatia is not a member of European Union already?
> I think that it is a typical European country.
> Grettings from Ukraine!


it's all about politics. but we will be the next member in couple of years. :cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ANTIN STAN (IVANKOVO)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ANTIN STAN (IVANKOVO)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ANTIN STAN (IVANKOVO)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ANTIN STAN (IVANKOVO)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ANTIN STAN (IVANKOVO)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ANTIN STAN (IVANKOVO)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ANTIN STAN (IVANKOVO)*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - new face of town*

Photo by Croatian forumer Dragomir

Divalt street : new church


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - new face of town (Divalt street)*

Photo by Croatian forumer Dragomir


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - new face of town (Divalt street)*

Photo by Croatian forumer Dragomir


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - new face of town (Divalt street)*

Photo by Croatian forumer Dragomir


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - new face of town (Divalt street)*

Photo by Croatian forumer Dragomir


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - new face of town (Divalt street)*

Photo by Croatian forumer Dragomir


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zadar*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Biograd na Moru*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Nin*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Biograd na Moru*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Nin*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Kukljica*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Sabuša bay, island of Ugljan*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj (4)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bjelovar*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bjelovar II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bjelovar III*

by x-type


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bjelovar IV*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bjelovar V*

by x-type


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Coast in Barbariga (southwest Istria)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Coast in Barbariga (southwest Istria) II*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPACKI RIT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPACKI RIT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPACKI RIT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPACKI RIT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPACKI RIT*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*One of the many old churches in Istria*

Church of our Lady of the Holy, 12. ct, between Zminj and San Vincente


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*



















:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I liked the constructions in Bjelovar. Regards.*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik*



















:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ostro, well-known bathing place near Kraljevica*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ostro, well-known bathing place near Kraljevica (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ostro, well-known bathing place near Kraljevica (3)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rocici*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zuljana*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zuljana II*










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj*

photo: suzi.s


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*bura wind in Bakar bay*

photo: bigfoot


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Plitvice lakes*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik II*










:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik IV*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Baska on the island of Krk*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Baska on the island of Krk (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Baska on the island of Krk (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Baska on the island of Krk (4)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Nasice*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rijeka*


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Dubrovnik, Rijeka Dubrovačka*









Foto: Spex


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Dalmatian islands*









Foto: poisonivy


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Istrian landscape*









Foto: Lampo


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*









Foto: Giontrra


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*









Foto: Spex


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Rovinj/Rovigno, Istria*









FotoeniZgHc


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Trakošćan-castle, 
Zagorje-Krapina county*









Foto: zlica 1


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*









Foto: marjan 1200


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Makarska, Dalmatia*









Foto: iagoda


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Gospić, Lika-Senj county*









Foto: Ivan Toman


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Gospić*









Foto: Ivan Toman


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Motovun/Montona, Istria*









Foto: mali_mis


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Sisak, Sisak-Moslavina county*









Foto: Klek


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Somewhere in Croatia*









Foto: dax


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kamacnik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krizisce*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski and Vinodol valley*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Klenovica*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*DONJI MIHOLJAC-DVORAC MAILATH*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Požega*

photo: Guderian233


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kamačnik, near Vrbovsko*

photo: rudla



















:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*The Fortress of St Nicholas in Šibenik*

*ST NICHOLAS FORTRESS AT THE ENTRANCE TO THE ŠIBENIK PORT*
The Fortress of St Nicholas, built at the entrance of the St Anthony channel in front of the Šibenik port, was built by Venetians in the sixteenth century to prevent Turkish boats from reaching the port. The fortress is one of the most valuable and best preserved examples of defense architecture in Dalmatia. It is made of brick because this material was considered to be most resistant to cannon balls, while the foundations are made of stone. Although defense capabilities of the fortress have never been tested in military operations, the structure still proved successful in protecting the city from sea-bound enemy attacks. During the centuries of use the structure served to various armies and has undergone a number of renovations, some of them made necessary because of the development of arms. It was completely abandoned by the military in 1979 and has been in renovation ever since. However, due to the scope and cost of works, the renovation activities are advancing quite slowly. The renovation effort is also hindered


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Novigrad - Cittanuova d' Istria*









Merlin


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Zagreb - Jelačić Square after midnight*









Merlin


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Trakošćan, 
Krapina-Zagorje county*









poisonivy


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*3.000 posts*

*My congratulations to diligent team of Croatian forumers!*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

ivan_ri said:


> *ST NICHOLAS FORTRESS AT THE ENTRANCE TO THE ŠIBENIK PORT*
> The Fortress of St Nicholas, built at the entrance of the St Anthony channel in front of the Šibenik port, was built by Venetians in the sixteenth century to prevent Turkish boats from reaching the port. The fortress is one of the most valuable and best preserved examples of defense architecture in Dalmatia. It is made of brick because this material was considered to be most resistant to cannon balls, while the foundations are made of stone. Although defense capabilities of the fortress have never been tested in military operations, the structure still proved successful in protecting the city from sea-bound enemy attacks. During the centuries of use the structure served to various armies and has undergone a number of renovations, some of them made necessary because of the development of arms. It was completely abandoned by the military in 1979 and has been in renovation ever since. However, due to the scope and cost of works, the renovation activities are advancing quite slowly. The renovation effort is also hindered


wow awesome island :applause:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

bubach_hlubach said:


>


very nice scenery and beautiful place


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

thank you tonight :wave:



MountMan said:


> *3.000 posts*
> 
> *My congratulations to diligent team of Croatian forumers!*


:cheers::tyty:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sipan*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka today: Bivio*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Perucko Lake*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ivanscica*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin II*










:cheers:


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

*Kutina*


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

*Popovača*


----------



## kutinA (Jun 17, 2007)

*Križ*










*Novoselec*


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

Vukovar, Eastern Slavonia
The white cross on the Danube


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Rijeka/Fiume*









vnksm


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski, Zadar county*









photosaurus


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Stunning! :drool:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Sisak*









klek


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*









night


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pula/Pola, Istria*
*Arena*









paty


----------



## ljubav_aha (Sep 6, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Rovinj/Rovigno, Istria*









Merlin


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pula/Pola, Istria*









Merlin


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

tonyssa said:


> ^^
> Stunning! :drool:


Welcome to Croatia, Brasileiro!


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Karlovac,*
*The town on the 4 rivers*









Merlin


----------



## Make it so (Oct 5, 2008)

Karlovac :bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

this rivers of Karlovac are great :cheers:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Vukovar on the Danube*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kostrena, near Rijeka*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kostrena (2)*










:cheers:


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Makarska, Central Dalmatia*









Klek


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Vukovar, Slavonia*
*The reconstruction of the destroyed town*









Roteja


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Vukovar...*
*Viva la vida*

1991.









2008.


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Vukovar & Borovo on the Danube*


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Vukovar - Borovo*


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Borovo (Vukovar)* *on the Danube*


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Hallo Vukovar*


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*









Spex


----------



## cross (Sep 27, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*









Spex


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin II*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KUTJEVO-DVORAC*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PARK PRIRODE PAPUK-JANKOVAC*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VELIKA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*POGLED NA VRH PAPUKA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*CERNA-BOSUT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ŽUPANJA-MUZEJ*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PARK PRIRODE PAPUK-JANKOVAC*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PARK PRIRODE PAPUK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ORAHOVICA-JEZERO*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*JEZERO BOROVIK*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Velebit*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brinje*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brinje II*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trakošćan castle*

photo: strumfyc


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grožnjan*

photo: argus


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*landscape of Gorski Kotar area*

photo: Cvjetko Volf


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bojin Kuk peak on mount Velebit*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Škrip, small place on Brač island*

Škrip - otok-brac.info - gallery
Skrip, with it's 3000 years old history, is the oldest place on the island of Brac :cheers:

photo: hans kristian


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ILOK-TVRĐAVA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*BILJE-DVORAC EUGENA SAVOJSKOG*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PUTOVANJE DUNAVOM*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ERDUT - STARI GRAD*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*BILJE-DVORAC EUGENA SAVOJSKOG*

photo:drozdek


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! There are some great photos here!


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine III*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Šibenik*

photo: The Pljuc


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Umag*

photo: Gere


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Velebit, sunset*

photo: shutterspeed (Ivan Coric)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Desinic*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church in Desinic*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

lovely sunset:cheers:



dubart said:


>


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

regjeex said:


> lovely sunset:cheers:


Thanks, regjeex, you're welcome to see it LIVE :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagorska Sela - on the west of Zagorje in Krapinsko-zagorska country*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagorska Sela - on the west of Zagorje in Krapinsko-zagorska country (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagorska Sela - on the west of Zagorje in Krapinsko-zagorska country (3)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Djakovo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Djakovo II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krk*










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Volosko, small place betwin Rijeka and Opatija*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jelsa - a town on the island of Hvar*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jelsa II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krapina*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krapina II*










:cheers:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Starigrad Paklenica*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Korčula (the Island of Korčula)*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Trogir*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Trogir*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*



















:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mirna river with Motovun in the back*

photo: argus


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Baška*

photo: vesnav


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lonjsko Polje (Lonjsko Field), nature park*

photo: cubano


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: zdilart



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split in night*

Photo by Croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - the Regent hotel*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - the central station up ahead*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*An aerial shot of downtown Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb's downtown - aerial photo II*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very beautiful


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer payo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer payo


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Great aerial photos  .


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

a lot of beautiful places around the globe.... sometimes its similar, sometimes its unique, sometimes its amazing and wonderful. when it comes to natural beauty we have that in philippines but this man made structures are amazing... 



qwert_guy said:


> very beautiful


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... we have protest of putting some high rise building... no to high rise.. preserve the beauty.... :cheers::cheers:



bubach_hlubach said:


>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sopot - on the west of Zagorje in Krapinsko-zagorska country*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sopot - on the west of Zagorje in Krapinsko-zagorska country (2)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II (Upper Town)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jablanovec*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK- RIJEKA DRAVA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-KUPALIŠTE "ŽELJA"*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-DRAVA*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice photos there @lampas8


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija (2)*










:cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one @ivan


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

regjeex said:


> nice one @ivan


thank you :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetarska Draga on island of Rab*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bijele stijene - White rock*

Strict Nature Reserve in Mountain district of Gorski kotar.
Photo by Croatian forumer *snupix*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bijele stijene - White rock (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *snupix*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bijele stijene - White rock (3)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *snupix*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bijele stijene - White rock (4)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *snupix*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bijele stijene - White rock (5)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *snupix*










More on Skyscrapercity


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

MountMan said:


> Photo by Croatian forumer *snupix*


so you cant miss the path :laugh:

I love such mountain trails


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija under Učka mountain*



















:cheers:


----------



## jimpster (Apr 19, 2009)

*brela I*

from my latest trip to croatia


----------



## jimpster (Apr 19, 2009)

*brela II*


----------



## jimpster (Apr 19, 2009)

*brela III*


----------



## jimpster (Apr 19, 2009)

*brela IV*

sunset in brela...


----------



## jimpster (Apr 19, 2009)

*omiş I*


----------



## jimpster (Apr 19, 2009)

*omiş II*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

^^You make beautiful photos, thanks!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ nice photos, jimpster kay:


----------



## jimpster (Apr 19, 2009)

*brela again*


----------



## jimpster (Apr 19, 2009)

*başka voda*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ those are some outstanding shots man! kay: 
Welcome to the club. 

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*"Jumbo" panorama of Šibenik*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers: lovely



jimpster said:


> sunset in brela...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

clean and green.. i love it:cheers:



jimpster said:


>


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

jimpster said:


> sunset in brela...


amazing photo,proud to be croat..:cheers::cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice sunset.. very romantic.... thanks for sharing @jimpster



jimpster said:


>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (3)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (4)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

looks like wheat farm to me...



bubach_hlubach said:


> ^^ looks like a newly mown hay field.
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

regjeex said:


> looks like wheat farm to me...


Right, that's exactly what that place is, and those bundles of dried grass are called hay bales; for feeding farm animals. 

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

costa said:


> great picture. in front compact forest, in background a naked island, only rock.


Yes, this is a consequence of the strong northeast wind, called the bora, which blows from the mountains to the sea. You can see a few bare places in the forest. These are places that receive the strongest impact cask. Bora at sea creates a strong sprinkled with salt, and on the north-eastern and northern side of the greater number of the island has no vegetation.
:cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow thanks.. 



bubach_hlubach said:


> Right, that's exactly what that place is, and those bundles of dried grass are called hay bales; for feeding farm animals.
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopar on island of Rab*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopar on island of Rab (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*sunset over Kvarner bay*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kvarner bay, Učka in the back*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Petrova Gora*



















:cheers:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Vinjerac*



















_Photo: Manu_


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Mount Velebit's cliffs (Paklenica National Park)*



















_Photo: Manu_


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Paklenica National Park*



















_Photo: Manu_


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Paklenica National Park*



















_Photo: Manu_


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Somewhere in Kornati archipelago*



















_Photo: Manu_


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zadar*



















_Photo: Manu_


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Dugi otok*



















_Photo: Manu_


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II*










:cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG! wow... all i can say is WOW.... jeeezzz i love it.... 

Thanks Ivan for posting this lovely sunsets.... 



ivan_ri said:


>





ivan_ri said:


> :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this one looks very clean...



bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopar on island of Rab*

Sandy beach at the San Marino


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopar on island of Rab*

Port of Lopar


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-SAKUNTALA PARK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SRCE SLAVONIJE X*

photo:krizmanic darko


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-POGLED NA GRAD*

PHOTO:KRIZMANIC DARKO


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VUKOVAR*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VUKOVAR*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VUKOVAR*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VUČEDOL*

PHOTO:KRIZMANIC DARKO


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zadar*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj, St. Eufemia*

photo: beba


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kalnik*

photo: kuramuktuja


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Velebit, Tulove Grede*

photo: velibst


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*fog around Dubrovnik*

photo: luckyman


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Senj*

photo: piere


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Varaždin old town*

photo: Deckard


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Medvedgrad*

photo: zdilart


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo: gorkola


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trakošćan castle*

photo: matrix


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Labin old town*

photo: tonized


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Varaždin, national theatre building in the evening*

photo: rekma9


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lonjsko Polje, St. Ana church*

photo:Edo



















:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kamačnik canyon, near Vrbovsko*

photo: rudla


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kamačnik (2)*

photo: rudla


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kalnik*

photo: kuramuktuja


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar, St. Donat*

photo: sisko


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*bridge to Pag island*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split*

photo: thy-boy


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj, old tobacco factory (TDR)*

photo: suzi.s


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Nehaj fortress in Senj*

photo: neny


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes NP*

photo: Columbo










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Highway A1 and mountains Mala Kapela*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jezerane, a small village below the Mala Kapela*


----------



## Dragomir (Jan 4, 2009)

*Osijek, Public library*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Meštrović Pavilion in Zagreb*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad kod Senja, old small coastal town above Velebit*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Great photos @MountMan

good job kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanx, tonight


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad kod Senja, old small coastal town above Velebit (2)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VALPOVO-DVORAC NORMAN-PRANDAU*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VALPOVO*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*BELIŠĆE*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VALPOVO*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*VALPOVO-DVORAC NORMAN-PRANDAU NOĆU*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*DONJI MIHOLJAC-DVORAC MAILATH NOĆU*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*DONJI MIHOLJAC-DVORAC MAILATH*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*NAŠICE-POGLED NA DVORAC PEJAČEVIĆ*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*MARTIN-TEMPLARSKA CRKVICA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONIJA-NIZA AERODROM*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*BELI MANASTIR-CENTAR*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT-JESENSKE MIGRACIJE PTICA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*TIKVEŠ*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-CRKVA SVETOG PETRA I PAVLA*

photo:zvone


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT*

PHOTO:ZVONE


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Biokovo*

photo: nenor14


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo: CaptKirk


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-POGLED NA KONKATEDRALU*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

photo:zivkovic


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*TVRĐA-TRG SVETOG TROJSTVA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-CRKVA SVETOG MIHOVILA I KIP SVETOG IVANA NEPOMUKA*

PHOTO:ROMULIC


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*

PHOTO:ROMULIC


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-POGLED NA TVRĐU I GRAD*

PHOTO:ROMULIC


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-POGLED NA TVRĐU I GRAD*


----------



## D_A_D (Jun 1, 2007)

Very good. Slavonia is beautiful .


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


>


Nice house...btw this is not Obrež, it's Mala Mlaka...I live near there...


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

The title of the pic was "Obrez", so I used it liked that. :dunno:

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Gorski Kotar*


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Osijek is truly charming. :wave:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Baska on the Krk island*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

LAMPAŠ8 said:


> PHOTO:ROMULIC




Nice! I like the architecture of the St. Peter's and Paul's church in the city Center of Osijek, too.

Greetings from Serbia!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Stranger_77 said:


>


^^
it's awesome


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Lužnica*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Luznica (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac, on east coast of Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac, on east coast of Istria (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac, on east coast of Istria (3)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*IVANOVAC-CRKVA SVETE ROZALIJE*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ĐAKOVO-KATEDRALA*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Laduc*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ĐAKOVO*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - Old Square*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Kosljun*

Small island in Punat's bay, on the island of Krk, with a Franciscan monastery


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hum na Sutli*



















:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-PJEŠAČKI MOST*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slavetic burg near Jastrebarsko*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Japica*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lobor in Krapinsko-zagorska country*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tipical landscape of Zagorje*

Near Lobor


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A typical vineyard in Zagorje*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*One view from Senj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - Old Square (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lobor - The church of Our Lady of the Mountain*

The church of Our Lady of the Mountain in Lobor in Hrvatsko Zagorje, in the course of archeological excavations in front of façade and along the southern side of the church, part of a comprehensive remediation of the ground. This research was preceded by the excavation in 1998. and 2002. year. Archaeological excavations carried out and the protection of Department of Archeology, University of Zagreb. This site has been a long time known in the scientific literature in that it is in northern Croatia only there and in Sisak found fragments of stone decorated with early braiding. Several years ago in Lobor was found and an inscription that mentioned St. Mary. After last year discovered a pre-based church from 9 / 10. century, and showed more than likely assumption about the foundations of the early church, it was confirmed this year. Excavated the remains of the walls of an early Christian basilica with a baptistery octagonal building in front of the entrance to the church. The early church dates from 4 / 5. century. The existing church is a Gothic building from 13/14. century. Around the church and found the associated cemetery that dates back to the 5th to 6 and 10 to 19 c.. And this year found more fragments of stone decorated with braiding and the early parts of the inscription. This year's excavations were not completed until the end can expect new surprises.
More.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lobor - The church of Our Lady of the Mountain (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka (10) - Delta*


----------



## D_A_D (Jun 1, 2007)

Rijeka is my favorite city in Croatia. Everything is relaxed there.


----------



## karelcro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Slobodni kraljevski grad već 800 godina! Varaždin*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

D_A_D said:


> Rijeka is my favorite city in Croatia. Everything is relaxed there.


:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

D_A_D said:


> Rijeka is my favorite city in Croatia. Everything is relaxed there.


:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Durmanec in Krapinsko-zagorska country*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jasenacko Polje*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Plitvice lakes*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Plitvice lakes II*










:nuts:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Durmanec in Krapinsko-zagorska country (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres Island, view from the lookout point above the Plomin Bay*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula III*










:nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula IV*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula V*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula VI*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (6)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (7)*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

one of 16 lakes in the nationalpark Plitvice


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (10)*

^^ :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (8)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (9)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vrataruša, place above Senj on mount Velebit*



















edit: wrong county :nuts:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vrataruša (2)*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lepoglava*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Old Town*

Renewed parts of Old Town


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Old Town (2)*

Renewed parts of Old Town


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Senj*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Senj (2)*










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Senj (3) - Nehaj fortress*










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Senj (4)*










:cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

Manolo_B2 said:


> one of 16 lakes in the nationalpark Plitvice


:bow::applause::bow:

this pic is really really great :drool:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

^^:master::master:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Old Town (3)*

Renewed parts of Old Town


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Old Town (4)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pula*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Island*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fazana*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Peljesac peninsula*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slavonski Brod*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rovanjska*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Biokovo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Pag on Island of Pag*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag bay with Velebit in the back*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prezid in mountain district of Gorski Kotar*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sibenik*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on Rab Island - city walls*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Pag - on coast*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prezid: Vesel house - a typical example of the old building houses in this part of Gorski Kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prezid: Vesel house - a typical example of the old building houses in this part of Gorski Kotar (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Fužine, picture taken from A6 motorway*



















:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice (4)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice (5)*










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice (6)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice (7)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice (8)*










:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Šibenik*










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Delnice (9)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island, Simuni with marine*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Rab - old street*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Rab - old street (2)*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

a road on island Pag... 
(from flick-r)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Pag Island on Velebit*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

this last one is perfect :applause:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, shrine of Our Mother of Grace, Our Lady of Trsat*

http://www.htz.hr/English/TurizamPlus/Aktivnost.aspx?idActivity=11&idOrder=70
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crkva_Gospe_Trsatske


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (4)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (5)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (6)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (7)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (8)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (9)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (10)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat (11)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Perusic*



















:cheers:


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Gospić


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Smiljan - Birthplace of genius Nikola Tesla*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Majerovo vrilo at Gacka river*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Zagreb - state archive - view from botanical garden*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Pag Island to Velebit*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Pag Island to Velebit (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island: Simuni*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island: Simuni (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island: Simuni (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island: Simuni (4)*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Also gorgeous pictures and places like Slovenia. I seriously need to visit these European countries


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - "Oktogon" passage*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - St Mark's church*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*St. Mark's church II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Kaptol*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria (4)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Plomin, Istria*












(Photo. by Me)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Poreč - Parenzo, Istria*












(Photo. by Me)


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Moscenicka Draga*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Moscenicka Draga II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Moscenicka Draga III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split seen from ferry*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of Split*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria (5)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria (6)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cabar - small town in mountain district of Gorski Kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cabar - small town in mountain district of Gorski Kotar (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cabar - small town in mountain district of Gorski Kotar (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cabar - small town in mountain district of Gorski Kotar (4)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vojak summit on Učka mountain*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka photographed from Vojak*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kvarner viewed from Vojak*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*radar and TV tower on Vojak*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*radar and tv tower (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*radar and tv tower (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view from Vojak to Istra from paragliding ramp*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view to Istra (2)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view to Istra (3)*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*view to Istra (4)*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Island: The bell tower of St. Mary - grandeur construction on the island*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Orebic*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria - medieval church of St. Thomas*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar (Orsera), Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar (Orsera), Istria (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small islands of Vrsar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, marina*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar (Orsera), Istria*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*One more from Vrsar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

--


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split's peninsula*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

^^:master::master:mg:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - night panorama*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Impressive panorama!!! :yes:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Savudrija*










:cheers:


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

wow amazing pictures!!! :applause:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Biograd na Moru - Marina*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Biograd na Moru - Marina*


----------



## acy (Jan 4, 2006)

Rijeka skyline at night


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ holy smokes, that skyline looks outstanding! kay: 
I ain't seen it like that ever before. 

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donja Brckovcina (a village by Krizevci)*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In town Rab on Rab Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Marin of Rab - founder of the Republic of San Marino in Italy*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - area along the river Sava*

Photo by Croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - area along the river Sava (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - area along the river Sava (3)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - area along the river Sava (4)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - area along the river Sava (5)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*

On the lake Jarun


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

^^ Lake Jarun


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

KHS said:


> ^^ Lake Jarun


Thanks, KHS. Speed creates mistakes ...
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - view from town's walls to port of Rab*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - area along the river Sava (6)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - area along the river Sava (7)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vinjerac*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Valpovo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Novalja, Pag Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Novalja, Pag Island*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3853/vinjerac.jpg
> 
> :cheers:


My favourite place on Earth, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island (4)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samoborsko gorje*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - old town*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i love the place


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - old town (2)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-MATEMATIČKA GIMNAZIJA-TVRĐA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-PAROMLIN*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA-CRKVA SV.KRIŽA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA-TRG SV.TROJSTVA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krknjasi beside Veliki Drvenik Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

^^

Looks a tank ship is losing oil 



LAMPAŠ8;38528526 said:


>





MountMan said:


>


What are this 2 structures?


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

This tall red brick structure looks like it might have been some factory, or even a silos...no telling. 

-----------------------









What wikipedia says :

"The 16th century triangular fortress of the Old Town, well-preserved and turned into the Native Museum, is the main destination of every tourist. The fortress is famous for the victory of the joint forces of Croats and Carniolans (Slovenes) over the Turks in 1593, known as the Battle of Sisak. It was the very first significant defeat of the up-to-then invincible Turkish army on European territory. The Croatian Ban Toma Bakač Erdedi who led the defense in this battle became famous throughout Europe."

An arial of the old town in Sisak.









:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slunj*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - old town (3)*

The fortress named Old town of Sisak was built from 1544. until 1552. year. Has a triangular floor plan. Other important things bubach_hlubach wrote in his response.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Konjscina*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ostrice*










:cheers:


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

LAMPAŠ8 said:


>


sta je ovo?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Kao što piše iznad slike : paromlin u Osijeku!
Jedan od simbola Osijeka kao središta poljodjelskoga kraja.
:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The "Trakoscan" lake*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetarska Draga on Rab Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small island of Brusnik*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kabal - Hvar Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vineyards on the island of Hvar*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetarska Draga on Rab Island*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## dookie (Mar 11, 2008)

MountMan said:


> Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


just amazing! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

MountMan said:


> Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


Stunning that vineyards in the rocks and the sea!!

Can i go live there? :goodbye:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

These vineyards provide the best grapes and the best wine. 
Of course you can come live here.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Starigrad on the island of Hvar*










:cheers:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*A typical Dalmatian stone house in Vinjerac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Punta Pelegrin on Hvar Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sipan*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stiniva on Vis Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-KINO URANIA*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

good photos


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

MountMan said:


> Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


I just love this one!!!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Square in Umag*

^^ Good choice, KHS!


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ricice by Imotski*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) - remains of a Roman amphitheater*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krivodol*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Northeast coast of the island of Krk, and mountain Velebit in the back*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ nice pics..i love it kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - punta Marjana*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) - remains of a Roman amphitheater (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SUNSET IN OSIJEK*

photorion


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Vrbnik on Krk Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik - small port of Vrbnik in evening*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Orehovica - Hrvatsko Zagorje*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pregrada, also in Hrvatsko Zagorje*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik - small port of Vrbnik in evening (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridge Bajer (motorway A6) in Fuzine (Gorski kotar)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridge Krk from Jadranovo*

Big bow of bridge.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Brijuni sunset (N 44°55'7.13", E 13°46'46.58")


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Brijuni sunset II (N 44°55'7.13", E 13°46'46.58")


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

MountMan said:


>


The little chapel give it a special touch in my opion. I love it. :drool:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*

Thanks, Costa.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fažana * (44°55'38.91" N 13°48'3.34" E)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old small town Beli on Cres Island*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

:applause: simply beautiful..thanx for sharing


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lovran - Kvarner*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lovran II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Hvar on Hvar Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Supetar on the island of Brač*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres on the island of Cres*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vukovar on Danube*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Opatija*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Drvenik*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakarac in Bakar bay*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i love those pink roofs...:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Biokovo mountain*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Narrow mediterranean streets of the town of Cres on the island of Cres*

^^ :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Narrow mediterranean streets of the town of Cres on the island of Cres (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Narrow mediterranean streets of the town of Cres on the island of Cres (3)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Volosko*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Narrow mediterranean streets of the town of Cres on the island of Cres (4)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bribir in Vinodol valley*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Umag I*



















photo: Zlatko Tomic


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Umag II*



















photo: Konrad I.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Umag III*



















photo: Eric Medvet


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

:applause: costa


----------



## SeriaLK (Jan 5, 2009)

Wonderful landscapes. 
Love croatia.


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

I need to go to Croatia....NOW .:bash:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lim Fjord, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cape Kamenjak, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lim fjord*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cape Kamenjak II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split - Croatian National Theatre*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island view*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin, Istria*

Church of Our Lady of Health in the Square


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kraljevica*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kraljevica*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island view*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brod na Kupi*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Imotski*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Green Lake*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar Bay*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokve in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Grobnik - Frankopan's castle*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow, I ain't seen that one before. Looks pretty interesting. kay:

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hvar*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin - Old town*

Photo by Croatian forumer *tech_1*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:


It is a great photo :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin*

Photo by Croatian forumer *tech_1*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Neretva Valley*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Neretva Valley II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vrsar*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Cres on Cres Island*


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Great photos! Thanks.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Cres on Cres Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Cres on Cres Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Cres on Cres Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin*

Photo by Croatian forumer *tech_1*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin*

Photo by Croatian forumer *tech_1*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin*

Photo by Croatian forumer *tech_1
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin*

Photo by Croatian forumer *tech_1*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sveti Petar u šumi (Saint Peter in the forest), Istria - Pauline monastery and church of St Peter*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jelsa - Hvar*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Medveja*










:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT*

fotosijek031


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (1)*

Rijeka:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (2)*

Vrbnik:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (3)*

Rovinj:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (4)*

Selce:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (5)*

Učka:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (6)*

Heart island:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (7)*

Pula:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (8)*

Motovun:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (9)*

Krk bridge:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Aereal shots of Istra and Primorje (10)*

Bakar bay:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Velebit - Veliki Kozjak*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening view from Lovran*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Simply amazing!! Regards.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria*

Thanx, Jan Del Castillo.


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Western and Middle Europe should be glad for having a country like Croatia not more than 1 or 2 flight hours away.

This year i'm going to visit the famous Cavoglave. I hope that Marko will be there!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska on Krk Island*

^^ kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brod Moravice in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brod Moravice in Mountain District of Gorski kotar (2)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (1)*

Photos by Damil Kalogjera


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (2)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (3)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (4)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (5)*

Lindjo:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (6)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (7)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (8)*

Ivan Repušić about to conduct the Hymn of Freedom:

Oh you beautiful, oh you dear, sweet liberty,
the gift that Allmighty God gave us,
the cause of truth and all our glory,
the only adornment of Dubrava;
Neither all the silver and gold,
nor the human lives
can match your pure beauty!

(verses by Ivan Gundulić, 1628.)


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (9)*

The orchestra:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (10)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (11)*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*The 60th Dubrovnik summer festival opening ceremony (12)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kumrovec*










:cheers:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

MountMan said:


>


:master: :master: :master: 

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome sunset ever :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from Klis fortress*

Thanx, KHS and christos-greece :cheers:

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zeleni vir near Skrad in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vrbanj*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Biokovo*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka in Lika*


----------



## dark_room (Mar 12, 2009)

MountMan said:


>


:applause::applause::applause: predivna


----------



## marq.fcb (May 2, 2008)

*Nature Park Kopači Rit*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kosinj - Lika*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kosinj II - Lika*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kosinj III - Lika*










:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar and Limski kanal (Lim fjord)*

^^ :applause: PC Dolabella


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Klenovnik in Zagorje*










:cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj*










:cheers:


----------



## D_A_D (Jun 1, 2007)

How about some Moslavina or Ivanic Grad? 
Great pictures btw, tags at the bottom rock, added "future bosnia" .


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tonkovica vrilo - one of the sources of the river Gacka (2)*

@D A D: Before was some pictures of Moslavina and Ivanić Grad.
About tags: No comment.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka, Tonkovica vrilo - old mill*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka, Tonkovica vrilo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pustinja Blaca on the island of Brac*

^^ :applause:










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mali Losinj*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mali Losinj II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

D_A_D said:


> How about some Moslavina or Ivanic Grad?
> Great pictures btw, tags at the bottom rock, added "future bosnia" .


I'd be much happier if those tags were disabled, but that ain't up to me.

Speaking of Moslavina, there were already posted some pics of it. There is gonna be more again, just gotta keep watching the thread closely. 

:cheers:


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:


love this kind :banana:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Mali Lošinj I i II kay: Bubach_hlubach :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on the sea*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on the sea (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on the sea (3)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir (3)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

superb photography :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Villages in Gacko field*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Villages in Gacko field (2)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONSKI MOTIVI-SOKAK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONSKI MOTIVI-ŠTALA,KUKURUZ*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONSKI MOTIVI-AMBAR,ĐERAM*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONIJA (3)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONIJA-PEĆ OD BLATA I SLAME*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONIJA-ŠTALA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONIJA-(6)*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONIJA-(7)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Volosko*

Photo by Gorgoroth










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istrian landscape: olive*

Photo by Croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Otocac - the main center in Gacko field in Lika*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Otocac - the main center in Gacko field in Lika (2)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Otocac - the main center in Gacko field in Lika (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Otocac - the main center in Gacko field in Lika (4)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *new_girl*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *new_girl*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island (3)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *new_girl*


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the photos from Slavonia, it feels it often falls in the shade of the Croatian coast, but the villages and landscape there have a lot of charm.

Some moderator should also remove some stupid tags here and deal with the responsible hno: .


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mljet*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mljet II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Risnjak in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Cool, that is a very important area for the connected Balkan-Dinaric Bear, Lynx and Wolf populations.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Alle said:


> Cool, that is a very important area for the connected Balkan-Dinaric Bear, Lynx and Wolf populations.


Yes, bears and wolves have not disappeared here, they live in continuity.
Lynx, who were missing, again inhabited the past decades.
Lynkx=ris. Ris - Risnjak.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka breakwater at night*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*OK, a note to all. Please be aware that when you add politicized tags to photography threads, I can very easily see who has added them. I have issued one infraction for abuse of tagging, and am quite prepared to issue more infractions to anyone who continues this childish habit.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Taller said:


> *OK, a note to all. Please be aware that when you add politicized tags to photography threads, I can very easily see who has added them. I have issued one infraction for abuse of tagging, and am quite prepared to issue more infractions to anyone who continues this childish habit.*


Thanks for your intervention. And new rules.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istrian west coast*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Red Island near Rovinj*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Taller said:


> *OK, a note to all. Please be aware that when you add politicized tags to photography threads, I can very easily see who has added them. I have issued one infraction for abuse of tagging, and am quite prepared to issue more infractions to anyone who continues this childish habit.*


Thanks for stopping by! kay:

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small islands west of Island of Solta*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

MountMan said:


>


Wow, you must've had a blast flying over those gorgeous islands. You never mentioned anything about flying before... :dunno: Fantastic pictures, though. :applause:

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> Wow, you must've had a blast flying over those gorgeous islands. You never mentioned anything about flying before... :dunno: Fantastic pictures, though. :applause:
> :cheers:


 
I love flying, but it was too expensive sport for me. This was just for photos. 
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Marmont street*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Otocac - the main center in Gacko field in Lika (5)*

The Holy Trinity Church


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Stari Grad*



















photo: TineMeier


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cvetlin*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motives from the sea*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*

"lost Archipelago"


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motives from the sea*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*

"mandrač"


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pazin, Istria*

Pazin pit in which is the chasm of the river Pazincica and above which was built the Pazin castle.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Tikveš - Baranja*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *new_girl*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *new_girl*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *new_girl*


----------



## dodomir (Mar 9, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hum na Sutli*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vinagora*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinagora, Zagorje*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Old Lady of Croatian tourism*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *new_girl*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *new_girl*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mihovljan*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mihovljan II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zapresic*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - promenade along the river Sava*

Photo by Croatian fotumer *Stipson*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - promenade along the river Sava*

Photo by Croatian fotumer *Stipson*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Desinic, Zagorje*










:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-MOSTOVI*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-CESTOVNI MOST*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-DRAVA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

FOTO:ZVONE


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

FOTO:SAMIR


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island and Novi Vinodolski*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Somewhere in Dalmatia*










:cheers:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

No wonder many visit Croatia! It is an absolutely amazing place!





:horse:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Lika river*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Plitvicki Ljeskovac*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zeleni Vir - Gorski kotar*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South side of Marjan, Split*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Very beautiful country!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - Big waterfall*

Thanks Askario


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dodomir*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Nice pictures! I love the water quality and natural surroundings at the dalmatian coastline. I've heared there are also some very rare beaches with fine sand, is that true? Does anyone have some pics of such?


Right. The beaches are predominantly rocky, sorta narrow, with some sand and pebble. That does not mean, though, they are any less attractive than sandy beaches. 

Here is the most famous sandy/pebble beach in the country - The Golden Horn beach in Bol on the island of Brac.










Funny thing about this beach is, that the shape of it shifts with changes of winds. 

:cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) - remains of a Roman amphitheater*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bajer Lake in Fuzine, Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-COPACABANA*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Photo by Croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Funtana near Vrsar, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes - one of many waterfalls*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

bubach_hlubach said:


> The Golden Horn beach in Bol on the island of Brac.


Really stunning beach! :cheers:

But after checking it a bit more on the internet I didn't only find out that it's extremely crowded in the summer time but also as expensive to travel as the Caribbean (from Germany)...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Really stunning beach! :cheers:
> 
> But after checking it a bit more on the internet I didn't only find out that it's extremely crowded in the summer time but also as expensive to travel as the Caribbean (from Germany)...


This is only the most popular sandy beaches in Dalmatia. There are many others on all sides, smaller and less known. And much cheaper.
:cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Can you name one of the other sandy beaches on Brac? I found this photo but couldn't figure out where exactly it is:









by jutazmaja (flickr)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Can you name one of the other sandy beaches on Brac? I found this photo but couldn't figure out where exactly it is:
> [/URL]


I don't know for the island of Brac.
:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Some Zagreb aerials - I*

@Eduardo, that particular beach photo could've been taken anywhere in Dalmatia. Hard to guess. There are like a thousand spots like that one. 

----------------------










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb aerial II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb aerial III*










Too bad, not all of it fits in the picture. 

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krizevci - Hrvatski Dom*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ilok*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kurija Terbotz in Medjimurje*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cakovec*



















:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Hahlic above Grobnik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega - Church of St. Leopold Mandic*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega - Church of St. Leopold Mandic (2)*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar - panorama of part of island*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj from the air*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir from the air - in winter*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-LUKA*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*

Photo by Croatian forumer *pentax**


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*

Photo by Croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*

Photo by Croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin II*










:cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vivodina*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The island of Murter*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Roski waterfall*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Green Lake - Majici*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Djakovo, eastern Croatia*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*

Cathedral of Djakovo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Djakovo, eastern Croatia*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Porec*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Risnjak in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*

Mountain lodge under the fog


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

photo:SAJTER


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-PJEŠAČKI MOST*

photo_milan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Djakovo, eastern Croatia*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island - before sunset*














@bubach: again at the same time


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island - view towards Crikvenica at the sunset*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik III*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik IV*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik V*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik VI*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bribir*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Somewhere in Kvarner*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Majerovo vrilo - one of the sources of the river Gacka*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brela*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Djakovo*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Djakovo*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Duga Resa*

An old industrial small town, near Karlovac.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Daruvar*



















:cheers:


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

Lovely pics, keep it up guys


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Red Island near Rovinj*

@Karolina.: thanks


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Upper Town*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Djakovo*

^^ excellent pun on photos kay:

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Beautiful Croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mreznica River near Karlovac*

thanks Escalabitano :cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Crikvenica*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lovran*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lovran II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vukovar*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Borovik lake*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hrvatsko Zagorje*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pregrada, Zagorje*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Marija Bistrica*










:cheers:


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

wow very beautiful pictures,


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mreznica River, near Karlovac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Duga Resa, near Karlovac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Duga Resa, near Karlovac*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Nin*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakoscan*

Today the castle is owned by the Republic of Croatia. In the castle is a museum on four levels with permanent exhibition ...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakoscan (4)*

Castle Trakoscan is located in the northwestern part of Hrvatsko Zagorje between Macelj, Ravna Gora and Strahinjcica.



More.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakoscan (5)*












More about Trakoscan castle.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Trakoscan Lake from the Trakoscan Castle*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Neretva river*

^^ :applause:










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Crni Dabar (Black Beaver) - the Velebit mountain*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - St Mark's church*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka: old and new*

Photo by Croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Dragomir*


----------



## Bauhaus-Band (Feb 3, 2008)

@bubach lubach...*"Crni Dabar (Black Beaver) - the Velebit mountain"*

great foto..but... Crni Dabar, means Black *Valley*...in old-Slavic language ,"Dabar" means deep mountain valley surrounded by high mountain's peaks and cliffs.


----------



## Bauhaus-Band (Feb 3, 2008)

*Ravni Dabar, "Flat Valley" on Velebit mountain*

view from Visibaba- "Snowdrop" peak


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakoscan (6)*

@Bauhaus-Band: wellcome


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakoscan (7)*


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice country! I wish you become a member of EU as soon as possible


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

WladYslaW said:


> Nice country! I wish you become a member of EU as soon as possible


Thank you very much, WladYslaW!
Very often visiting Ukrainian thread. There are a lot of good photos.
A very interesting country for me.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakoscan (8)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakoscan (9)*


----------



## Fenix1981 (Dec 23, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

MountMan said:


> Thank you very much, WladYslaW!
> Very often visiting Ukrainian thread. There are a lot of good photos.
> A very interesting country for me.
> :cheers:


You're welcome! It's nice to hear 

By the way, my friend going to visit Croatia in September (because he found a cheap flight from Kyiv and your goverment have canceled a visa for summer for Ukrainians). So - I will tell with him about his travel and maybe next year will visit too 

:cheers: too


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*



WladYslaW said:


> You're welcome! It's nice to hear
> By the way, my friend going to visit Croatia in September (because he found a cheap flight from Kyiv and your goverment have canceled a visa for summer for Ukrainians). So - I will tell with him about his travel and maybe next year will visit too
> :cheers: too


kay:

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Velebit*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bjelovar*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bjelovar II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bjelovar III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Velebit II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sipan*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Podgaric*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Orsic castle*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Glavni kolodvor*

anyway, back to photos.... 










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Kaptol*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lika*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krk - Baska*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vrbnik*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening view from the Vrbnik on Krk Island*

*Please finish all discussions. This is a photo thread.
Any further violations will be reported.*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*One more shot of the birth village of this Croatian scientist - Nikola Tesla*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Somewhere around Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lopud*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lopud II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lopud III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*St Barbara in Turopolje*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kutjevo*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Nova Bukovica*



















:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*I do not enjoy deleting entries made by people intent on hijacking and politicizing these PHOTOGRAPHY threads. Deki---KG, I think you need three weeks to sit out and consider your future here at SSC. You have a long history of politicizing threads and if you enter this thread again, your next period out will be considerably longer.*
If anyone else wants to join in and start politicizing, expect an automatic infraction. These are PHOTO threads, not fighting threads. Enjoy the pictures.
Thank you.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Križevci Cathedral*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko near Opatija*


----------



## Finkelstein21 (Jul 28, 2009)

very beautiful nature and buildings


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko II*

Thanks, Finkelstein21 !


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija today - warm bora*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija today II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija today - warm bora*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Plitvice lakes*

^^ Mountman, beautiful shots. kay: Did you also jump in the water, or you just observed with the camera? 










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Plitvice lakes II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> ^^ Mountman, beautiful shots. kay: Did you also jump in the water, or you just observed with the camera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Both, bubach.
How is again in Croatia?
:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cavtat*

^^ I'm still in the States. 










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cavtat II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jadranovo near Crikvenica*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Hotel Adriatic*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko near Opatija*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko - Lungomare (promenade along the coast)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko - Lungomare (promenade along the coast) II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Medveja*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Church of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A beautiful evening on Lake Borovik*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A beautiful evening on Lake Borovik II*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica II*

Photo by Croatian forumer* payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica III*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica IV*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Impressive pictures! And a nice job guys.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar*

photo: martina23000


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Novigrad*

photo: shutterspeed


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Papuk*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Across from Korcula*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Island of Korcula*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula II*










:cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics buba!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica II*

Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival*

Varaždin 21-30. August 
Over 1,600 actors, performers, musicians, and acrobats from 20 different countries flew into Varaždin. The “promenade” lasted for ten days, accompanied with excellent music, good food and dancing. Many people have concluded it is a pity this does not happen every day. Over three hundred thousand “feet” are estimated to have walked along the streets of Varaždin.
And so for ten days.
Who has never been - it must come. A unique festival in HR! And wider! A bunch of good vibrations, concerts, stalls, performers, street musicians, known and unknown faces ... The city in its positive essence!
Must see!

More.

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival II*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival III*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival IV*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival V*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival VI*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival VII*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival VIII*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival IX*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin: Špancirfest - A unique festival X*

Photo by Croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Ika, small town betwin Opatija and Lovran*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Cres island rising from the afternoon mist*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Upper Town*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rovinj*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pozega*

by Dolabella



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pozega II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Orahovica lake*

scroll ->>>>>>



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirna river valley - from Motovun*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Motovun, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Motovun, Istria - Mirna River*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun vineyards*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun vineyards II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun vineyards III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun vineyards IV*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ilovik*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ilovik restaurant*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Kornati Irelands*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lighthouse near Žirje ireland*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lonely ireland in Middle Dalmatia*


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Marina near Trogir*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pucisca - Brac*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pucisca - Brac II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brac*

Sorry about the poor quality of the photo. 










:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*RIJEKA DUNAV-VUKOVAR*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*ORAHOVICA-POGLED SA RUŽICE GRADA NA SLAVONIJU*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

LAMPAŠ8;42770112 said:


>


:applause:

great one :cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka - city cemetery*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Hotel Mozart*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Tower center*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Selca - Brac*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Selca - Brac II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bozin kuk - The Velebit mountain*










:cheers:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

croatia is beatiful this thread makes me want to visit.


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

corredor06 said:


> croatia is beatiful this thread makes me want to visit.


cmon,just do it..:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

corredor06 said:


> croatia is beatiful this thread makes me want to visit.


Croatia is countries of a great diversity located in a small space: the Pannonian Plain, through the high mountains 
to the coast with over 1100 islands.
With great natural diversity goes a great variety of buildings and general culture.
Croatia is a region rich in culture and the many influences.
Numerous historic monuments evidence of an unbroken tradition and culture of life that last for several millennia.
We are trying to show our experience of all this and share it with others.

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac II*


----------



## Bauhaus-Band (Feb 3, 2008)

Sea in front of Rovinj, Istra


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Monte Kope, near Pula*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cape Peneda, Brijuni*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vanga Island, Brijuni*










Croatian President's villa is hidden behind this trees!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula amphitheatre*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*

by TonyCro










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - atypical building*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - typical building*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT-BARANJA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT-BARANJA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT-BARANJA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SURDUK-BARANJA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-KAPUCINSKA ULICA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*DVORAC PEJAČEVIĆ-NAŠICE*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONSKI VINOGRADI-BARANJA*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Orebic*

 










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vukovar*



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vukovar II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska on Krk Island*



















Dobar ti ovaj avatar, bubach! :lol: kay:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy 5000, guys!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brch said:


>


Another very nice photo of Pula; i really like that city very much


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

friedemann said:


> Happy 5000, guys!


Thank you very much, friedemann


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Velebir mountain, Rab and Cres-Lošinj islands*









f.arbiabo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska on Krk Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria - Church of St. Stephen*












More about Motovun on SSC.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

MountMan said:


>


wow...really great photo kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selce near Crikvenica*

Thanks MasonicStage™


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine - Gorski Kotar*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*

View from castle


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Park Dr. Juraj Dobrila*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Park Dr. Juraj Dobrila*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Kaptol*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*This Wonderful Night in Split*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In Osijek Fortress*

Photo by Croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Licki Novi*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Kupa in Karlovac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Saint Peter*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century*

Within the city, along the main street that from Flavia Street leads to the Forum, stands the Cathedral of Pula. It was built at the site where Christians gathered already in the time of their persecution (until the 4th century). With the ages it grew larger and assumed its present-day shape in the 5th century. It had an elongated oblong shape whose interior was divided by two rows of columns. The area around the altar was in the north, defined by a semi-circular podium with stalls for the clergy. In front of the altar area, behind it and around the very altar, still lie fragments of the floor mosaic from the 5th - 6th centuries, with memorial inscriptions of worshippers who paid for the decoration of the specific surface.

The oldest preserved remains of the church wall from the beginning of the 4th century can be seen from outside: the lower part of the rear wall belongs to this period. Due to a fire in 1242 the church underwent reconstruction on several occasions. While the upper windows of the nave were built in the early Christian period, the windows of the aisles bear typical Gothic traits.

In front of the church, a baptistery, cross-shaped by ground plan, was built in the 5th century. It was destroyed in 1885. In the beginning of the 16th century a new late Renaissance facade was built, and in front of the church, a belfry was erected in the second half of the 17th century (1671-1707). Stone blocks from the Amphitheater were used for its construction. At the site of the present-day park, east of the Cathedral, until 1657 stood the church dedicated to the patron saint of Pula - St. Thomas. This church too, was built in the 5th century and such twin ecclesiastical complexes were no novelty in Istria (Nesactium, Poreč). After its destruction in the Middle Ages, St. Thomas’ Church was not reconstructed; its surface remains were last evident back in 1812.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century V*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century VI*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century VII*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century VIII*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary from 5th century IX*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Near Premantura, Istria*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Volosko*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac III*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Motovun*

by Stipe Sikirica










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ribarica near Karlobag*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Labin*










from flickr

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Labin II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Small Roman Theater*

On the northeastern slopes of the central hill of the city, below the Castle are the remains of a Roman theater: in addition to the Amphitheater, Pula had two other theaters during the Roman period. The larger one, which has not been preserved, was situated outside the city, on the slopes of Zaro hill (Monte Zaro), south of the city walls. The other theater known as the Small Roman Theater was situated within the city walls. The remains of scene, semicircular orchestra and tired section for the audience have partly been reconstructed. Below the theater is the building of the one-time German Royal Gymnasium, which in 1930 became the Archaeological Museum of Istria. Today the museum displays a rich collection of prehistoric, classical and early medieval monuments found in Istria.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Small Roman Theater II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Small Roman Theater III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Small Roman Theater IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Small Roman Theater V*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Small Roman Theater VI*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solurat*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Great country!!! Awesome pictures! )


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Blace*










by Martina Santini

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodnjan, Istria*










***All pictures uploaded in my previous posts were taken by me!!!*** (For Taller, Better)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit - peaks at the pass Velebno*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kraljevica - Frankopan's castle*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kraljevica - fortress*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lopud*

Scroll --->>>










by Frane

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lopud II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*

by Todorovic










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - St Mark's*

by Todorovic










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slunj - Rastoke*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slunj - Rastoke II*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brseč*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brijuni National Park - Safari Park*

=====>>>>








=====>>>>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island with a church - in front of Novi Vinodolski*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Precursor Rijeka skyscrapers*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mihovljan - a village in Zagorje*










by Marko

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - the narrow streets of the Mediterranean*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cesarica near Karlobag*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Sunset on Kaptol


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Once more for Kaptol, same evening, opposite direction ...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cesarica near Karlobag II*

@todorovic: Thank you for participating in this thread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cesarica near Karlobag III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Coast at Senj*


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

bubach_hlubach said:


> by žbigljevič
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/959/3932179964c6201803e7b.jpg
> 
> :cheers:


Nice :cheers: reminds me of Vienna :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Crikvenica*










by Ivana Langer

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Crikvenica*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gripen*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija II*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gripen*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Belec*










by Martinscak

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Belec II*










:cheers:


----------



## nishuyuan123 (Sep 25, 2009)

pictures are nice,,,thank you for sharing them...It's so good after busy work...


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine II*










by Sinisa Kolaric

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Plitvice lakes*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kosinj in Lika*










by Dragutin Mackovic

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik Old City*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - small waterfalls*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*One more of Dubrovnik*










by Z. Zaletic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Hotel Mozart*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gripen*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Photo by Croatian forumer gripen


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska on Krk Island*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cucerje*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bedekovcina*










by Z. Atletic

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bedekovcina II*










by Z. Atletic

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Osijek*










by Oriontrail

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ston - a small town on the Peljesac peninsula*










by Alberto Maccoli

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gripen*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria - the bell tower and church of St. Stephen*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Upper town*










by Agnessa

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Photo by Croatian forumer gorgoroth


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tisno, Dalmatia*

====>>>








====>>>


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Moscenica*










:cheers:


----------



## GuiH (Apr 22, 2009)

Aamazing pics!
Regards, from Recife !


----------



## gripen (Oct 15, 2008)

MountMan thank you very much! 

Gentleman, very nice pictures :cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/6105/1471638191caf9c33abfb.jpg
> 
> :cheers:


Moscenic*e* :cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brinje in Lika*










by Kristof L.

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brinje II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brinje III*










by Goga Malic

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Lika river*










:cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Taller said:


> *I have sent out some final warnings. Profiles will be automatically banned if the political provocation continues. EVERYONE is sick of this boring and childish taunting.*


thank you taller better, NOW i reported every post who politicise my posts!


@topic

*Serbian-Orthodox church in Knin city*



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kaldir near Motovun, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cernik*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cernik II*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by спс*

*Serbian-Orthodox monastery Krupa (since 1317)*









Frescoes 14 century

:cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*near Plitvice lakes*

*serbisch-orthodox church Ilija in Lička Jesenica*









by спс


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Kaptol*










by YoungHHH

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Mimara museum*










by Framalo

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik - one of the oldest Croatian towns*










by Janez Ribic

:cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*serbian-orthodox church in downtown of Dubrovnik (old town)*









by спс










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor - Franciscan Monastery*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*

Photo by Croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

Zadar


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Mrle said:


> *serbian-orthodox church in downtown of Dubrovnik (old town)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... wonderful building!:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag on Pag Island - Congregation Church of the Assumption of Mary*

This church was founded on 18. May 1443. Originally it was meant to be a Cathedral, that is, the centre of the diocese. However, for some political and historic reasons it has never become a cathedral.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag on Pag Island - Congregation Church of the Assumption of Mary II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis II*










by A. Bogner

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Omis III*










by A. Bogner

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Franjo Tudjman's grave at the Mirogoj cemetery*










by Polak Damir

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Tudjman's burial place in Zagreb II*










:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Omiš*









ph. blackbird


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lika region*

*Serbian-Orthodox church in Smiljan*









Nikola Tesla monument (Serbian Inventor)

by спс










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dalmatia region*

*Serbian-Orthodox church Lazarica in village Zverinac (since 1899)*









by спс










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Hotel Mozart*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gripen*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Evangelical church*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*7 Croatian phenomenon inscribed on the Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity*

7 Croatian phenomenon are among the 76 elements inscribed on 30 September on UNESCO’s Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity
UNESCO

Croatia - *Annual carnival bell ringers’ pageant from the Kastav area* - During the January carnival period, bell ringers march through the villages that dot the Kastav region in north-west Croatia. Clothed in sheepskin throws with bells around their waists and sporting distinctive hats embellished with sprigs of evergreen, two to more than thirty ringers swagger in groups behind a guide carrying a small evergreen tree.

Croatia - *The festivity of Saint Blaise, the patron of Dubrovnik* -The evening before the festivity of Saint Blaise in Dubrovnik, Croatia, as all the church bells in the city ring and white doves are released as symbols of peace, worshippers gather for a ritual healing of the throat to preserve them against illness. On the third of February, the official day of both saint and city, parish banner bearers flow into the city in folk costume for the centrepiece of the festival, a procession attended by bishops, ambassadors, civic leaders, visiting notables and the people of Dubrovnik.

Croatia - *Lacemaking in Croatia* - At least three distinct traditions of Lacemaking in Croatia persist today, centred on the towns of Pag on the Adriatic, Lepoglava in northern Croatia and Hvar on the Dalmatian island of the same name.

Croatia - *Procession Za Krizen (‘following the cross’) on the island of Hvar* - After mass on Maundy Thursday before the Christian holiday of Easter, each of six villages on the Dalmatian island of Hvar in southern Croatia sends out a group that will proceed through the other villages in a circle, covering twenty-five kilometres in eight hours before returning home. Each party in this community-organized Za Krizen (‘following the cross’) procession is led by a cross-bearer who walks barefoot or in socks, never resting.

Croatia - *Spring procession of Ljelje/Kraljice (queens) from Gorjani* - The Procession of Queens is performed by the young girls of the village of Gorjani in the Slavonia region of north-east Croatia every spring.

Croatia - *Traditional manufacturing of children’s wooden toys in Hrvatsko Zagorje* - Villagers along the pilgrimage route to the Marian shrine of Our Lady of the Snow in Marija Bistrica in Hrvatsko Zagorje in northern Croatia developed a technique for traditional manufacturing of children’s wooden toys that has now been handed down for generations. The men in a family take soft willow, lime, beech and maple wood from the region and dry, hew, cut and carve it using traditional tools; the women then apply ecologically-friendly paint in improvisational floral or geometric patterns, painting ‘from imagination’.

Croatia - *Two-part singing and playing in the Istrian scale* - On the Istrian peninsula in western Croatia, several varieties of two-part singing and playing in the Istrian scale are preserved by Croatian, Istro-Romanian and Italian communities. The style is characterized by vigorous, partly nasal singing.

Bell ringers of Halubje, best known bellmen's group


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ireland Pag - Lacemaking girl - UNESCO Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity*

Photo from Flickr by masjil2000


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

MountMan said:


> 7 Croatian phenomenon are among the 76 elements inscribed on 30 September on UNESCO’s Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity
> UNESCO
> 
> Croatia - *Annual carnival bell ringers’ pageant from the Kastav area* - During the January carnival period, bell ringers march through the villages that dot the Kastav region in north-west Croatia. Clothed in sheepskin throws with bells around their waists and sporting distinctive hats embellished with sprigs of evergreen, two to more than thirty ringers swagger in groups behind a guide carrying a small evergreen tree.
> ...


That is a pretty impressive list. Great work Croatia. :applause:

Thanks Mountman. :cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb cemetery - Mirogoj*










by Tony H.

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj III*

On the Day of the Dead










by Anci

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - The festivity of Saint Blaise, the patron of Dubrovnik - UNESCO Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity*

Saint Blaise festivities last more than 1000 years


source: pticica.hr


----------



## oriontrail (Mar 20, 2009)

Osijek


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Procession Za Krizen (‘following the cross’) on the island of Hvar - UNESCO Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity*


source: fotozine.org / author: pickolo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spring procession of Ljelje/Kraljice (queens) from Gorjani - UNESCO Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity*



oriontrail said:


> GORJANI
> 
> Proljetna procesija gorjanskih ljelja jedna je od sedam hrvatskih posebnosti koje je Odbor UNESCO-a na sastanku u Abu Dhabiju uvrstio na Reprezentativnu listu nematerijalne kulturne baštine čovječanstva. Uz ljelje to su još: Festa svetog Vlaha, lepoglavska, hvarska i paška čipka, zvončari iz Kastva, hvarska procesija za križem, tradicionalna proizvodnja drvenih igračaka iz Hrvatskog zagorja te dvoglasno pjevanje i sviranje istarske ljestvice. Hrvatska je tako postala zemlja s najviše zaštićenih kulturnih fenomena u Europi.
> 
> ...


GORJANI

Spring procession of ljelja from Gorjani is one of seven Croatian uniqueness of the Committee of UNESCO at a meeting in Abu Dhabi put on the Representative List of Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity. In addition to the more ljelje: Festa of St. Blaise, Lacemaking in Croatia, bell-ringers from Kastav, Hvar procession of the cross, the traditional production of wooden toys from Croatian Zagorje and two-part singing and playing the Istrian scale. Croatia has also become the country with the most protected cultural phenomenon in Europe.

Ljelje (queen) in the summer of 2007., The decision of the Ministry of Culture, acquired the status of protected immaterial cultural goods, which are listed in the Register of Croatian cultural goods, while the spring procession ljelja village, which is traditionally done every year on Pentecost Sunday, the international festival of intangible cultural heritage in Japanese Tokyo in February last year presented KUD Gorjanac.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Povljana on the island of Pag - The parish church of St. George*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fažana, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fažana II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










Tomica L.

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - renewed Old town*

Photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by спс*

*Serbian-Orthodox Church in Village Crnogorci (Dalmatia)*

Village Crnogorci (english: Montenegrins) is near little place Imotski


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by спс*

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Krupa (Dalmatia)*

Monastery Krupa was built in 1317 (14 Century) as an endowment of the Serbian king Milutin. This monastery was founded by the Bosnian monks who were forced to leave their monastery, because of the Turkish invasion. Latter on, monastery Krupa was endowed by tzar Dusan and St. Mother Angelina, Serbian despot.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*7 Croatian phenomenon inscribed on the Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity II*

Some interesting links on each topic

*Annual carnival bell ringers’ pageant from the Kastav area* - During the January carnival period, bell ringers march through the villages that dot the Kastav region in north-west Croatia. Clothed in sheepskin throws with bells around their waists and sporting distinctive hats embellished with sprigs of evergreen, two to more than thirty ringers swagger in groups behind a guide carrying a small evergreen tree.
Halubajski zvončari
Wikipedia
Grobnički dondolaši

*The festivity of Saint Blaise, the patron of Dubrovnik* -The evening before the festivity of Saint Blaise in Dubrovnik, Croatia, as all the church bells in the city ring and white doves are released as symbols of peace, worshippers gather for a ritual healing of the throat to preserve them against illness. On the third of February, the official day of both saint and city, parish banner bearers flow into the city in folk costume for the centrepiece of the festival, a procession attended by bishops, ambassadors, civic leaders, visiting notables and the people of Dubrovnik.
Dubrovnikportal
Wikia

*Lacemaking in Croatia* - At least three distinct traditions of Lacemaking in Croatia persist today, centred on the towns of Pag on the Adriatic, Lepoglava in northern Croatia and Hvar on the Dalmatian island of the same name.
Ministarstvo kulture
Wikipedia
Paška čipka
Lepoglavska čipka

*Procession Za Krizen (‘following the cross’) on the island of Hvar* - After mass on Maundy Thursday before the Christian holiday of Easter, each of six villages on the Dalmatian island of Hvar in southern Croatia sends out a group that will proceed through the other villages in a circle, covering twenty-five kilometres in eight hours before returning home. Each party in this community-organized Za Krizen (‘following the cross’) procession is led by a cross-bearer who walks barefoot or in socks, never resting.
Limun.hr
Turistička zajednica Jelsa
Fotozine.org - galerija

*Spring procession of Ljelje/Kraljice (queens) from Gorjani *- The Procession of Queens is performed by the young girls of the village of Gorjani in the Slavonia region of north-east Croatia every spring.
Novi radio
Ptičica

*Traditional manufacturing of children’s wooden toys in Hrvatsko Zagorje* - Villagers along the pilgrimage route to the Marian shrine of Our Lady of the Snow in Marija Bistrica in Hrvatsko Zagorje in northern Croatia developed a technique for traditional manufacturing of children’s wooden toys that has now been handed down for generations. The men in a family take soft willow, lime, beech and maple wood from the region and dry, hew, cut and carve it using traditional tools; the women then apply ecologically-friendly paint in improvisational floral or geometric patterns, painting ‘from imagination’.
Poslovna mreža
Jutarnji list

*Two-part singing and playing in the Istrian scale* - On the Istrian peninsula in western Croatia, several varieties of two-part singing and playing in the Istrian scale are preserved by Croatian, Istro-Romanian and Italian communities. The style is characterized by vigorous, partly nasal singing.
You Tube


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum, Istria - the smallest city in the world*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of the St. Foska - near Vodnjan in Istria - VI ct.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ilok over the Danube - easternmost part of the Croatia*

Photo by Croatian forumer *LAMPAŠ8*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ilok - Wine Cellar*

Photo by Croatian forumer *LAMPAŠ8*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cavtat*










by Jenniejen


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vrbovsko*










by Volk1968

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - east part of town*

photo by Croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan - A small town in the north of Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan - A small town in the north of Istria II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan - A small town in the north of Istria III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan - A small town in the north of Istria IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan - A small town in the north of Istria V*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan - A small town in the north of Istria VI*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan - A small town in the north of Istria VII*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan - A small town in the north of Istria VIII*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novaki Motovunski near Motovun in Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novaki Motovunski near Motovun in Istria II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novaki Motovunski near Motovun in Istria III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novaki Motovunski near Motovun in Istria IV*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Daruvar*

^^ great Istrian photos. :applause:










by Kovacic R.

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mihovljan*










:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Kornati islands*









ph. by sailor


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Novi Marof*



















by Dunja

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zajezda*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Tucepi*










by SeanDul

:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Kornati islands*









ph. sailor


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zrmanja river*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Donji Lapac*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Una river well (near Donji Lapac)*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Una river well (II)*









ph. pjegava


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brijuni II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The walls of Ston IV*

@brch :applause:

photo by croatian forumer NikolaZGB


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The walls of Ston V*

The walls of Ston, a defensive wall and fortificational-urbanistic largest project that time in Europe with a total length of 5.5 km, the walls were reinforced with 40 towers and 5 of the fortress. Link Ston and Mali Ston.

Dubrovnik Republic came into possession of the peninsula of Peljesac 1334th year. Republic was in need of protection the town of Ston. First, in thirty years was built defensive wall, the longest in Europe, one to the other side of the peninsula, and to plan a unique project built two fortified towns: north Mali Ston and south Ston, with the aim of gathering people for guarding the borders and work in the salt of which many receiving countries. For the Great Wall (length 1200m) at Pozvizd, for the protection of the neighbors, chronicles say that its construction lasted 18 months and there was 12,000 ducats.

Ston walls without any doubt are one of the largest construction enterprise at that time, whose original length is 7000 meters, consists of walls of Ston and Mali Ston, the Great Wall with these three towers, while the walls and forts are flanked with 10 round and 31 rectangular and 6 semi-circular tower bastions. Ston complex defensive corps formed almost four centuries, the adaptation field and the development of weapons.

It is possible that the walls of Ston are largest fortification project after the Chinese Great Wall.

photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The walls of Ston VI*

photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*

PHOTO:VIPER


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA(VODENA VRATA)*

PHOTO:VIPER


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TRG ANTE STARČEVIĆA*

PHOTO:MARIO BEKES


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Žumberak - Highlands between Karlovac and Samobor*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zumberak - Highlands between Karlovac and Samobor II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dinara*










by Boris Kacan

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dinara II - St. Mihovil*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula on the island of Korcula*

photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula on the island of Korcula II*

photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik III*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik IV*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


:applause: for Nikola :cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija riviera with Ucka in the back*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lovran*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin - Old Town*










by RB

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - small fishing boats on the link*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - small fishing boats on the link II*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula XI*

Korčula is an ancient fortified town on the protected east coast of the island of Korčula, population 5,889 (2001), geographically located at 42°57'N, 17°07'E.
In the IV ct. before Christ Greek colonists were called Korcula Korkyra Melaina, and the Romans called Korkyra *****.
The walled old city, with streets arranged in a herringbone pattern allowing free circulation of air but protecting against strong winds, is tightly built on a promontory that guards the narrow sound between the island and the mainland. Building outside the walls was forbidden until the 18th century, and the wooden drawbridge was only replaced in 1863. All of Korčula's narrow streets are stepped with the notable exception of the street running alongside the southeastern wall, called the Street of Thoughts as one did not have to worry about the steps. The town includes several interesting historic sights: the central Romanesque-Gothic Cathedral of St Mark (built from 1301 to 1806), the 15th-century Franciscan monastery with its beautiful Venetian Gothic cloister, the civic council chambers, the palace of the former Venetian governors, grand 15th and 16th century palaces of the local merchant nobles, and the massive city fortifications.
The devout Catholic inhabitants of Korčula keep alive old folk church ceremonies and a war dance (moreška, maresca), once (in the Middle Ages) performed all over the Mediterranean.

photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula XII*

photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula XIII*

photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula XIV*

photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The island of Cres*










by Voyak

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split, Matejuska*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm closing a group of these threads for awhile to give people a chance to reflect on neighbourly manners.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok. Let's open a couple of threads. I am sorry people had to go one whole day without posting, but my point in closing all the threads for a day was to not only get everyone's attention, *but to prevent a lot of angry posting in open threads*. I do hope that eventually the problem threads will calm down and people will be more respectful and post only photos that will not offend! I appreciate all the good people who post here with excellent photos and sincere intentions.... they outnumber the few bad apples who help disturb photothreads. 
Thank you.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


It's from other side of Korcula channel, near town of Orebic on Peljesac peninsula.
^^ Nikola:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> photo by croatian forumer *NikolaZGB*


And that is small island of Badia, one of the small islands that can be seen on upper photo ^^


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Varaždin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir II*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir III*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir and Island Ciovo*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island Ciovo and Trogir in the back*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


^^ for Darko's photos of Split and Trogir


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija at dawn*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Volosko, near Opatija*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Veprinac, above Opatija*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija, hotel Ambasador*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Preluk embayment, border betwin Rijeka and Opatija*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










by Maritsatilla

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik II*










by Josh W.

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Knin - the cradle of old Croatia*










by Toro

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Peruca lake*










by Laki

:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd love to see some old photos of Dubrovnik from 50 years ago.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ Will see if we can come across anything like that. Some guys from around there might have it. And as far as I know, the old city remains pretty much the same as, let's say...200-300 years ago. There was also a tram network, which for some reason, they got rid of a long time ago. 

Here is one from our subforum









:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That is a very cool picture...


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Klek mountain near Ogulin*










by Marin

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by Katebou

:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Varaždin*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Road to Karlobag*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Road to Karlobag (II)*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodnjan - highest tower in Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodnjan II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodnjan Tower III*










by brch


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


UNESCO world heritage medieval town
^^ for dark_room


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Križevci, Northern Croatia*

taken this evening









by brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci II*










by brch


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sutivan on the island of Brac*










from flickr

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar island, Dalmatia*










by brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar island II*










by brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prvic Island, Dalmatia*










by brch


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor*










by Korom

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor II*










by Jonas Korom

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor IV*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj on the island of Krapanj*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-KOPAČKI RIT*

photo:marin topić


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*TIKVEŠ-LOVAČKA KUĆA*

PHOTO:MARIN TOPIĆ


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-KOPAČKI RIT*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik, harbour*










by brch


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rovinj - Istria*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - Cathedral at night*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - St. Mark's Church*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - Cathedral of St. James and St. Michael's castle at night*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primošten*










by brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fazana*

>>>>> panoramic >>>>


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

photo:glavaš


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pula*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - channel between Trogir and island Ciovo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Labin*










by Kristof

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Labin II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Sibenik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - channel between Trogir and island Ciovo (left)*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain, northern Croatia*

>>>>>> Panoramic >>>>>>










by brch


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ Outstanding! :applause: :applause: :applause:

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb III*










:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Šibenik*









ph. Ivo76


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-SVEUČILIŠNI KAMPUS*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-GRAD NA DRAVI*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vineyards of Kalnik region III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice in Moutain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*The Franciscan monastery of Our Lady of Mercy on the isle of Visovac on Krka river*










Source: http://pixdaus.com/single.php?id=93167&from=email


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Franciscian Monastery on island of Kosljun near Punat*










source: http://www.apartmani-dadodea.com/pics/punat/kosljun.jpg


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Monastery of The Order of Saint Benedict on St. Mary island located in Mljet national park*










source: http://www.chorvatsko.cz/jidalos/pict/mljet_5.jpg


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rabac*



















from flickr

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jelsa - a town on the island of Hvar*










by Regina Berndt

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rovinj*










by R&E 2009

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rovinj II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The isle of Visovac on Krka river with Franciscan monastery*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omisalj on Krk Island*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir II*

scroll ->>>










by Bozo

:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONIJA I BARANJA*

PHOTO:JASMINA GORJANSKI


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kornati National Park*










Source: http://www.chorvatsko.cz/svdalos/pict/kornati_4.jpg


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor*










by Jonas Korom

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pula*










by tinyviking

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet Old Town - the old belltower on the city walls*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - Town Hall*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Adriatic Square*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*1600 years old Olive tree on Brijuni islands*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor*










by Denis

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sveta Nedjelja near Samobor*










by Roni

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on the island of Rab*


----------



## Kelleine (Oct 9, 2009)

Lampas8, your photo of the sky is phenomenal, I love it. What camera did you shoot it with?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on the island of Rab II*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kelleine said:


> Lampas8, your photo of the sky is phenomenal, I love it. What camera did you shoot it with?


http://www.pticica.com/slike/pocetak-kraja/810401

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MountMan said:


> photo by croatian forumer *payo*


Great night view of this street in Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko Lake in Mrzle Vodice - Moutain District of Gorski kotar*

@christos-greece: I agree, Christos-greece. This is reason why I posted the photo.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Moscenicka Draga*










by bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ston*










by Deni-pz

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-ZIMSKA LUKA*

PHOTO:MARIO BEKES


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

*Flying over Ban Jelačić Square in Zagreb*










by Željko Hladika


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Wharf of Karolina Rijecka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Vodice*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice near Sibenik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sipan*










by Matos

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










by Danny Silva

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - National Park Kopacki rit*

photo by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula*










by vanhoi nguyen

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Ucka before sunset*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik, Dalmatia - House on the rock*










by brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Murter - Slanice beach*

>>>>>> panoramic >>>>>>










by brch


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo by croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Views from Old town of Buzet I*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Views from Old town of Buzet II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine*










by Roman Ljubac

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik Mountain*

>>>> panoramic >>>>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, Istria - Old Town, city gates and the entrance to the city*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, Istria - Old Town, city gates*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine*










by eugenl

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zeleni Vir*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, Istria - Old Town, the second city gate, called "back door"*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, Istria - Old Town, the second city gate, called "back door" II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split*










by T. Carrera

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split II*










from pticica.com

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split III*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Views from Old town of Buzet III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Views from Old town of Buzet IV*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lake Cabraji in Kalnik mountain region*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










by MSK

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Opatija*










by ab2009

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Opatija II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rijeka*










by David Mark Erickson

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










by TGIgreeny

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krapina*










by Josip Posavec

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, Old City, Church of the Assumption of Mary*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, Old City, Church of the Assumption of Mary II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, this evening*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sveti Jakob*










by Josip Posavec

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Krizevci, Croatian National Hall*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boljun, Istria - remains of the castle from the 11th century*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boljun, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Croatia so small but so beutiful.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boljun, Istria*

Thank you, corredor06, both statements are true. :cheers:


----------



## fiona123 (Nov 3, 2009)

The first two pic look like paintings


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka II*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka 18.11.2009.*

day of remembrance for Vukovar


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boljun, Istria*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Šibenik*

16.ct. Town Hall


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brac*










by Leo Torinni

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by GP-ZG

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Gorski Kotar*










by Zeljko Delac

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar, also in Gorski Kotar*










by Cvjetko Wolf

:cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

today's banner, just great!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by axel

:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hvar, on the island of Hvar*

Catch it


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Križevci*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Trsat dragon*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Autumn onto Trsat*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fog in Osijek*

photo by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb- Kaptol*










by McCanon

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat*


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Gorgeous cities and landscapes. What a country!
Kind regards.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat - Church of Our Lady of Trsat - Marian shrine*



More on Wikipedia.

@mauricio_t86: thanks


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Church of St. Mark's*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

What a beautiful country, very good pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MountMan said:


> photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


Awesome night panorama of Split


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

Thanks, christos-greece and JC. SAMPERZ

photo by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-PROMENADA*


----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

Đakovo (Djakovo) cathedral


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Cathedral*










by Bron2009

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mali Losinj*










by Grega Krajnc

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trsce - Gorski Kotar*










by Cvjetko Wolf

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trsce II*










by Cvjetko Wolf

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir*










by Orlika

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Port of Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Brela*










by Gjuro

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Klek - Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor*










by Ticalo

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Draguc, Istria*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica, Northern Croatia*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Upper Town*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trogir*










by Klopf

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica II - Old Synagogue*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica III*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci, main square*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica IV*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Koprivnica town looks very nice


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Koprivnica town looks very nice


It is really nice town )I was born in Koprivnica )
Here is link to photo thread of Koprivnica: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482275


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Buzet*










by Largoman 2000

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Buzet II*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica V*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Stara Baska*










by IvoMali

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kastav*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kutjevo*










by Kovac

:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, theatre park*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Djakovo*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Križevci evening*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


>


:master:

Beautifull! :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Autor: roksoslav,photos from flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Autor: roksoslav,photos from flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Autor: roksoslav,photos from flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Autor: roksoslav,photos from flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik Aquatorium*










by Busa Peter


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primosten Night*










by Busa Peter, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka today*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka today 2*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*walls of Dubrovnik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

autor: roksoslav,photos from flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

autor: roksoslav,photos from flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka today 3*

photo by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar*










by Roh1 

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula yesterday*

photo by croatian forumer *Bladepula*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula yesterday 2*

photo by croatian forumer *Bladepula*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka yesterday*

photo by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wintwr in Krizevci*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Pula*

photo by croatian forumer Kebra


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Pula II*

photo by croatian forumer *Kebra*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Pula III*

photo by croatian forumer Kebra


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*

------>>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin*

photo by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin II*

photo by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Wonderful winter impressions!


Villas and palms on the coastline with snowy mountains in the background - nice!


>


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci, St. Florijan chappell*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Slavonski Brod: Church of St. Ana in Fortress*

photo by croatian forumer *mata000*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In Mountain District of Gorski kotar II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb by night*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko Lake and mountain Risnjak - Gorski kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *Largoman*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Rijeka II*

photo by croatian forumer *Largoman*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Osijek*

photo by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Beautiful Winter scenery of Croatia. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*

THanks, FLAWDA-FELLA and friedemann


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medveja, Liburnia - beach in winter*

^^ thanks, christos-greece


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Sava in Slavonski Brod*

photo by croatian forumer *Miki86*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Sava in Slavonski Brod II*

photo by croatian forumer *Miki86*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*

photo by croatian forumer *Miki86*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*

photo by croatian forumer *Miki86*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Sava in Slavonski Brod III*

photo by croatian forumer *Miki86*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga, Liburnia*

_*Happy New Year!*_


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Italian Dolomites from the coast in Dajla, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*

photo by Digitalni


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice lakes National Park*










Photo by *wx*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice lakes II*










Photo by *wx*, Panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Plitvice III


----------



## acy (Jan 4, 2006)

Snowy Rijeka



ivan_ri said:


>


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Ljepe slike! Btw srećna i vama nova godina komšije! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*

Thank you, Ivo Andriću!

photo by Digitalni


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flooding in the National Park Kopacki rit*

photo by nn


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Delnice in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin in winter*

photo by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Savudrija*

photo by Gere


----------



## geofkg (Jan 10, 2010)

River , near Obrovac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Savudrija lighthouse and the Dolomites in the background*

photo by Gere


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful scenery.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle at Savudrija and the Dolomites*

photo by Gere










@JC. SAMPERZ: thanks


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice nature!!! :cheers: 

P.S.: Zar se Alpe tako jasno vide iz Savudrije ili je to zumirano? :nuts:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*A1 and Biokovo*










by Popiwie

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;50131567 said:


> Very nice nature!!! :cheers:
> 
> P.S.: Zar se Alpe tako jasno vide iz Savudrije ili je to zumirano? :nuts:


Naravno da je nešto zumirano, ali je bitan svjetlosno jak objektiv.
Talijanski Dolomiti vrlo se često dobro vide golim okom, a puno puta i tako jasno kao na ovim slikama. Bitna je stvar da bude što manje vlage u zraku. To je vrijeme kada bura očisti zrak.
Na stranici 296 možeš naći i jednu moju fotku, snimljenu iz Dajle, dakle s udaljenosti nekoliko kilometara veće nego je udaljenost s pozicija kod Savudrije, a bilo je i više vlage u zraku, pa se opet prilično dobro vidi. A i objektiv nije bio nešto posebno.
:cheers:


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Vrsar i Limski kanal by MountMan*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Savudrija cape and Savudrija bay - view from Momjan*

photo by Gere


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Kaptol*










by Kosa

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lepoglava*










by Miran_KC

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, very nice landscapes


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad in Dalmatia*

photo by Dinko Denona










@christos-greece: thanks


----------



## Varazdinec1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Varazdin Bahnhof,Railstation,kolodvor


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Islands Lošinj and Cres*

Photo by rekma9


----------



## Varazdinec1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vinica


----------



## Varazdinec1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ivanscica 1061m


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Lighthouse at sunset*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Night on coast*

photo by Ante Vukorepa


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka II*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

*Islet and monastery Visovac in the river Krka, Dalmatia*

Photo by barbarella


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visnjan, Istria - Monument to astronomy*

Višnjan observatory 

Višnjan is distinguished in both Croatia and the world by its Observatory. It was founded in 1976 by a group of young amateur enthusiasts and is situated in the very centre of the town.
It became The Public observatory on 13th November 1993 by a decision of the Assembly of the Amateur Astronomic Society of Višnjan. By additional decisions of the Astronomic Society Višnjan and the Scientific and Educational Centre Višnjan, in the course of 2005, it became the Astronomic Institute.
The Observatory, up to mid 2005, registered 1,750 discoveries of asteroids, among which some 1,400 had primary characteristics and on 17th September 2005, the count of numbered asteroids was 1,162. It is this very data which put the Višnjan observatory among the twelve most prolific observatories in the world. Three comets were discovered from Višnjan, two of which were named by the persons who discovered them.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb Museum*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kastav near Rijeka*

photo by thule


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visnjan, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cape Kamenjak, Istria*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac*










source - destinacije.com

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Opatija*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Opatija II*










by Jonas Korom

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - upper town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*



source: www.croatia.hr/English/TurizamPlus


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, beautiful photos from Croatia, once again


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful city.kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - collage*

Thanks, christos-greece and JC. SAMPERZ!

collage by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split - Riva*










Provided by Manolo, source unknown.

:cheers:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice waterfront and yachts. kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin I*

photo by croatian forumer *Varazdinec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin II*

photo by croatian forumer *Varazdinec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on the island of Hvar*

by Laurent Bois-Mariage, source: Panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Medulin, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Medulin Bay*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bakar, Kvarner region*










Photo by Arsen, Source: Ptičica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Marina*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Klanjec*










by Josip Posavec - fotovion.com

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Povlja, island of Brac - Early Christian Basilica*

photo by roksoslav, source: Flickr










More about Povlja.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Povlja, island of Brac - Early Christian Basilica II*

photo by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Povlja, island of Brac - Early Christian Basilica III*

photo by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Povlja, island of Brac - Early Christian Basilica IV*

photo by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *snupix*


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

^^ I love Zagreb! :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cape Kamenjak bike road, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb ski resort*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lopud*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by Jeanette Carolyn, provided by Manolo_B2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo by ledeni, provided by Semper Fidelis


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Primosten II*

^^ thanks JC. SAMPERZ :cheers:










- unknown author

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*









photo by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Near Pula, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik*









author unknown, source www.galenfrysinger.com/croatia_konavle.htm


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *mata000*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Medveja*










by Frisar1

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









photo by Frx, provided by Boyledd


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK -ŽELJEZNIČKI NATHODNIK*

PHOTO:SAJTER


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK -POGLED SA ISTOKA*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Showroom "J. Šporer"*

photo by croatian forumer *heretic*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*360° Megapanorama - Premantura, Istria*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trakoscan castle*










by Svemirac - pticica.com

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Sabljaci lake near Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Storm - Postira, island of Brac*









by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*

photo by croatian forumer *heretic*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, island of Brač - The port*









by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Wonderful photographs of a stunningly beautiful country.
Croatia seems to have it all.
Can't wait to go there, probably this year.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Scenery of Prigorje Region*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by Daniel Nikolic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija in snow - this winter VIII*









author: unknown


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

LAMPAŠ8 said:


> PHOTO:ELVIR TABAKOVIC


wow, what a photo! great colors!


----------



## banjaluka (Feb 4, 2010)

MountMan said:


> VR panoramas:
> Grožnjan
> Grožnjan in night
> Grožnjan, Gallery MM


the most beautiful town in Istra


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Risnjak*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risnjak_National_Park

uknown author

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Portal of the cathedral in Trogir - 360 °*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*



Foyer of Cathedral with Radovan's portal and baptistery of Andrew Alesi


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka - 19th carnival rally*

19th Masked “Pariz-Bakar” auto-rally is on 6.2.2010 ,
participants drive from Rijeka to Kostrena and finally Bakar

here is one detail from last year, from Korzo, main Rijeka's square/promenade

:cheers:

photo from rijeka.hr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by Palic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selca, island of Brac*









by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Cetina, Dalmatia*









photo by dena_split, source: Flickr


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

Zlatini rat


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

Zlatni rat (island Brać)


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fuzine*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Postira - the island of Brac*










by Roksoslav

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb tonight*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cavtat - a town south of Dubrovnik*










by Roki

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sumartin - the island of Brac*










by Czaz Jan - panoramio.com

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Ucka from Letaj in Istria*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes this winter*

photo by jelenko



















:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selca, the island of Brac - Church of Christ - Vela crikva - Nova crikva*









photo by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

jeli miro sta ti znaci ovaj tvoj post u Serbia Thread? Provokacija ljubomora? (Miro what is this?)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=706754&page=272





miro111 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=621473&page=307


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

jeli miro sta ti znaci ovaj tvoj post u Serbia Thread? Provokacija ljubomora? (Miro what is this?)

Nije provokacija a ljubomora još manje ipak mi imamo more...
mislia san ne što drugo ali nema veze sadhno:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

miro111 said:


> jeli miro sta ti znaci ovaj tvoj post u Serbia Thread? Provokacija ljubomora? (Miro what is this?)
> 
> Nije provokacija a ljubomora još manje ipak mi imamo more...
> mislia san ne što drugo ali nema veze sadhno:


pusti ti more imamo mi more u crnoj gori imamo taru najveci canyon evrope, imamo beograd diamand juzne evrope imamo celu evropu u jednoj zemlji nego te ipak pitam sta ti znaci ovo u Serbia Thread? *(What is this your 10 Post in Serbia Thread... provoking???)*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=706754&page=272


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krka, Dalmatia*

^^
Please, stop spaming. This is photothread.
For such talks have private messages.









photo by princessenprincessen, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradinski buk is the longest and loveliest waterfall on the Krka river*

*National park Krka*

The Krka National Park was proclaimed in 1985, as the seventh national park in Croatia.
The national park is a vast and primarily unaltered area of exceptional natural value, including one or more preserved or insignificantly altered ecosystems. The purpose of the park is primarily to serve science, culture, education and recreation, while tourism activities have also been introduced for its visitors.
Krka National Park lies within Šibenik-Knin County, and covers a total area of 109 km2 of the loveliest sections of the Krka River, and the lower course of the Čikola River. The Krka National Park was proclaimed in 1985, as the seventh national park in Croatia, though certain sections of the Krka River were already protected as early as 1948.
Including the submerged part of the river at the mouth, the Krka River is 72.5 km long, making it the 22nd longest river in Croatia. It springs in the foothills of the Dinara mountain range, 2.5 km northeast of Knin. With its seven waterfalls and a total drop in altitude of 242 m, the Krka is a natural and karst phenomenon. The travertine waterfalls of the Krka River are the fundamental phenomenon of this river.









photo by Marco Günther, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Roski slap*

Roski slap waterfall is just a big in the period of rain









photo by ssssss.si, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka river - the canyons and lakes*



More about National park Krka.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka river - the canyons and lakes II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka river - Visovac, a small island with a Franciscan monastery*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful landscapes in those recent photos here... :cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Licki Novi*

^^ Thanks Christos. :cheers1:










panoramio

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Komin on the Neretva river*










panoramio.com

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka river - the area cascades*



Some VR panoramas:
Waterfall Skradinski buk
Bridge over river Krka
Some panoramas
Small island Visovac with Franciscan Monastery


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka river - the area cascades II*









by christian.graef, source: Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River - a paradise for ducks*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krka - restored old water mill, near waterfall Roski slap*

These mills have in many places.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin - one of the entrances to the National Park Krka*

Skradin city (roman Scardona) and its surroundings have a long history of 6000 years


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin on the river of Krka*









photo by roksoslav, source: Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Island Pag*

(photo from panoramio)
what a surreal place!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Pag town*

(photo from panoramio)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Island Pag II*

(photo from panoramio)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Dolphins near the island Cres*

(photo from panoramio)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Island Cres III*

(photo from panoramio)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Bech on island Cres*

(photo from panoramio)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Road on island Pag*

(photo from panoramio)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osor on the island of Cres*









by Aleksej Orel


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kornati*

photo by *Rainman*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kornati II*

Photo by *Davor*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kornati III*

by *Rotkvica*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kornati IV*










autor unknown


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVIČKA JEZERA*

photo:krešimir tubikanec


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVIČKA JEZERA 1*

Photo:krešimir tubikanec


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVIČKA JEZERA 2*

photo:krešimir tubikanec


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVIČKA JEZERA 3*

photo:krešimir tubikanec


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVIČKA JEZERA 4*

photo:krešimir tubikanec


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVIČKA JEZERA 5*

photo:krešimir tubikanec


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVIČKA JEZERA 6*

photo:krešimir tubikanec


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLITVIČKA JEZERA 7*

photo:krešimir tubikanec


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter in Slavonski Brod II*

photo by croatian forumer *Stipson*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter in Slavonski Brod III*

photo by croatian forumer *Stipson*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sveti Jure*










by Sinisa Flegar

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac, Dalmatia*

photo by Drazen Zivkovic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park North Velebit*


by Antonio Katavić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solta*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solta II*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza on Vis Island, Dalmatia*









by rnr72


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza on Vis Island, Dalmatia II*









by Jan Schaffer


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza on Vis Island, Dalmatia III*









by Vouk


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Skradin*










by Basic Roman

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vrlika*










panoramio.com

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rovinj, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sibenik*










by Mislav Brodaric

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sibenik II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sibenik III*










by Kreso

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetarska Draga Bay - Rab Island*


by hulka


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sinjsko Polje*










by Branko Covic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Soline bay on the island of Krk with mainland in the back*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by lacitot


wow, great colors!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Supetarska Draga on Rab Island*









by puffcuff


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac - Radic street*










by bubach_hlubach (2006)

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Pag on Pag Island*









by rguila


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag town*









by ►Stefano Martelli◄


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omisalj, Krk Island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - Remete*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omisalj*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Baska Voda*










by Korim

:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics, specially Soline bay on the island of Krk with mainland in the back. Regards.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omisalj on Krk Island*





Thanks, Jan Del Castillo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rocks near Metajna on Pag Island*


by Ephedrin


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Turnic*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vlasici beach - Pag Island*









by mifac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vlasici beach*









by baracuda


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Split skyline*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520509&page=106


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

@polskadan: Thank you for your honest opinion. :cheers:









by roksoslav


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik Mountain*

>>> panoramic >>>>>>>


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - St. Marks*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - aerial shot*









photo provided by Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - aerial shot III*









photo provided by Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb aerial shot II*









photo provided by Boyledd


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

dobra je ova od zagreba :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lastovo*

by spavlek, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lastovo Island*


by ana buzancic peterc…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The lighthouse Glavat near Lastovo*









by JosipZg-CRO


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lastovo Island*









by Echo_29


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Krka (14 century), Dalmatia*










by eparhija-dalmatinska.hr










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria I*









by Primòr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria II*









by Stas Porter


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria III*









by Been Around


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lastovo island*

Lastovo, once more
:cheers:








photo, Marinela


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Brač island*

Storm is coming on Brač
:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - downtown*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - downtown II*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*More of Kalnik region*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vela Luka on the Adriatic island of Korcula*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes V*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula town on Korcula Island*









by gezimania


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula*









by shai yochai


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes VI*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vukovar*










by Goran Sliskovic

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

P.C.Dolabella said:


>


Really awesome photo; look at those colours... :applause:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes VII*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac Christmas 2009*









by birdtracks (Zvonimir Gerber)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac Christmas 2009 (II)*









by birdtracks (Zvonimir Gerber)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac Christmas 2009 (III)*









by birdtracks (Zvonimir Gerber)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - panorama*









author unknown, provided by Boyledd


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Nice Serbian-Orthodox church St.Lazarica (19 cent.) in village Dalmatinsko Kosovo, Dalmatia*










by knin










:cheers:


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> by eparhija-dalmatinska.hr
> 
> :cheers:


OMG We have Batman in Croatia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Old castle in Drniš, Dalmatia*










by -NeveN-











@goxic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frosty morning - near Ozalj*









by Dr.Vidoni


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slap Brisalo, Slapnica, Žumberak*









by Kresimir Pregernik d…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Duga Resa and Sveti Petar in winter*









by Tomislav Knapic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Banija's bridge*

Karlovac is a city of four rivers: Kupa, Korana, Dobra and Mreznica.









by malinero


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*









by malinero


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Upper town*










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice VIII*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka in winter*

^^ :applause:
for both









by Michaela Schöllhorn


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka in winter II*









by Michaela Schöllhorn


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes, Lika*










by Arnáiz










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Old Serbian-Orthodox church St.Ilija near Plitvice Lakes, Lika*










by ronan robert.

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River*

Gacka is a quiet and peaceful river in Gacka valley in Lika. It is rich in water and - fish, especially trout.
On its shore come anglers from all over Europe, especially Italians.
It should be pointed arrival of a large number of Japanese, who simply adore Gacka river.









by enr1k0


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River*









by faun


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River - Hotel for anglers*









by lescor


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - Cathedral of St. James*









by roksoslav


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - old church (Church of St. Barbara, from 1400)*









by roksoslav


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Medulin Bay Panorama*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rijeka*










by Busak

:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitivce lakes IX*



MountMan said:


> ^^ :applause:
> for both


thx :cheers:
here is another one


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

bubach ^^:applause: you back home



bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Dinara (1,831 m), highest point of Croatia (Border to BiH)*



















by kbanovic

:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

MountMan said:


> by Dr.Vidoni



great pic


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:



Nice street.

Do you have more ofthis part of the city?


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Knin, Dalmatia*










by yu-gen


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island) in the Zadar archipelago*









by Joseph Skubin


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Telascica on Dugi otok*









by Slavica Dolezal


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Telascica on Dugi otok*









by purmova


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Telascica on Dugi otok*









by irena špekuljak


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old watermill in Žumberak*

Žumberak is hilly and mountainous region west of the road Karlovac - Zagreb. Located in two counties, Zagreb and Karlovac.









by BRACO3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Misty Morning - Zumberak*









by divankovic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zumberak - Lonesome Hiker*









by divankovic


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> Jelacic squaire, 10.3.2010.


That was one day of winter. Today spring is coming back :lol: ^^


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice*










*by poisonivy*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krk island*










*by poisonivy*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krka river*










*by poisonivy*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

brch said:


> *by poisonivy*


That is view from Krk island to Mainland :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Korčula*



Manolo_B2 said:


> location:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:^^


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rastoke in Slunj*



Montenegrin-CG said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3095308.jpg


:cheers:

here is another one


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zabok in Zagorje country*









by bojan77


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stubica in Zagorje country*









by Dantalion


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> Photo by Croatian forumer *dark_room*


:cheers: for *dark room*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Bribir*

Medieval town in Dalmatian inland. Destructed in 17.ct in Venetian - Turkish war.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow this winter in Pula II*

Snow in the Pula is a rare occurrence, comes once in several years. Once in more than ten years.









by tibor-pula


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow this winter in Pula III*

Snow in the Pula is a rare occurrence, comes once in several years. Once in more than ten years.









by tibor-pula


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow this winter in Pula IV*









by tibor-pula


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek II*

photo by croatian forumer *Individua*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

photo by croatian forumer *Individua*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik, Krk Island*









by Marko Domagoj Zic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik, Krk Island*









by Kukacom


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pelješac*










*by poisonivy*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region panorama*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Volosko*










*by poisonivy*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice winter wonderland*










by *poisonivy*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka - Žabica II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









author unknown, provided by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









author unknown, provided by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









author unknown, provided by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









author unknown, provided by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Donji Lapac, Lika*










by duga 1993


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









author unknown, provided by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Donji Lapac, Lika*










by bionicle1


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Upper Town II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Ribnjak*










:cheers:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Koritna, Slavonia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neretva River Valley: Delta*

wellcome Semper Fidelis









by baluusai


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Neretva River Valley has a nice landscape. Regards.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neretva River Valley: Neretva River mouths*









by zata


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neretva River Valley: Fertile field*









by sblaper


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek Cathedral


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kosovo, Dalmatia*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Neretva river valley*










*by poisonivy*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain region*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Safari on Brijuni National park*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brijuni II*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox monastery Oćestovo, Dalmatia*










First Orthodox nunnery in Croatia by www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Krka, beginning of national park near Knin*










by -NeveN-


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Krčić (NP Krka)*










by -NeveN-










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Krka (NP Krka)*

Monastery Krka was founded in the 14th century and it is dedicated to St. Archangel Michael. In 1345, this monastery was mentioned for the first time as the endowment of princess Jelena Subic, the wife of prince of Skradin and Bribir. Under the main monastery church, there are old Roman catacombs, which represent significant evidence that St. Apostle Paul preached Christianity in this region.
The church of monastery Krka was built in several stages. The oldest part of the church is priprata – the entrance part.
Monastery Krka was devastated and burned during the wars between Turks and Venetians.
After these wars, the monastery was renewed and the altar in a present-day form was built in the eight decade of the 18th century. The iconostasis was made of composite icons. Main icons are works of an unknown Venetio-Cretian artist; and the upper part of the iconostasis consists of icons brought from Russia during the 17th century.
Monastery Krka has always been spiritual and educational centre of Dalmatian Diocese. Throughout its long history, this monastery gave many archibishops and sheperds of the Serbian Orthodox Church. In 1615, Theodore, Dabrobosnian Metropolitan, founded the first organized theological school in the Serbian Church.
Except the main church, there is a small chapel of St, Sava, which was built by Dalmatian Bishop Stefan Knežević. In 1890, Bishop Stefan died and he was buried in this chapel.
Besides that, monastery Krka has a very rich treasury and two libraries.
Also, in 2001 the reconstructed Semminary Holy Three Hierarchs, again started with its work. 










by www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr











Love this monastery center of Orthodox people in Dalmatia :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Batvaci, Istria - church of St. Foska, 6-7 ct.*









by MountMan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Batvaci, Istria - church of St. Foska, 6-7 ct. (II)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Makarska*










unknown source

:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Primošten*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Todays banner, jesus! One of most beautifull always :drool:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Bastion, Osijek


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Summer in the city










by Osijek031


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Upper Town*










:cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> First Orthodox nunnery in Croatia by www.eparhija-dalmatinska.hr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox church Kistanje near Krka NP*










by justanotherone










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Village Pljesevica*










by opacic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Viaduct (bridge) Mirna across the valley of the river Mirna, Istria*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zrmanja - gornji tok, Lika*










by -NeveN-


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vizinada, Istria - in the main square (III)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vizinada, Istria - in the main square (I)*

Vizinada - old small town in Istria.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vizinada, Istria - in the main square (II)*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Krka river*










by Anton Busic

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sinj*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Biokovo mountain*










by Mestral (Crometeo)

:cheers:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

^^:cheers:

Osijek


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Kresimirova street*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mljet*










*by poisonivy*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Losinj*









by aleksandar


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Losinj on Losinj Island*









by -susu-


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of Mali Losinj*









by einjedermann


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Losinj*









by Bojan Cebin


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Losinj*









by peter++


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek, Night*

^^:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*

photo:tomostv

>>>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek in night*

photo by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Gradec*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region fields*

>>>>> Panoramic >>>>>


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vodnjan*










by pierovis ciada

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina panorama*









by sa9va0


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Dubrava near Pregrada*









by Beetle&Castles


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek, Tvrđa*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Primošten*









f.theletegarets


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*









by v.zsoloo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*









by Simeon & Adriana


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

Starogradsko polje (Ager), Hvar


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*UNESCO World Heritage List: Stari Grad Plain as Cultural Landscape*

^^ :applause:

Stari Grad Plain on the Adriatic island of Hvar is a cultural landscape that has remained practically intact since it was first colonized by Ionian Greeks from Paros in the 4th century BC. The original agricultural activity of this fertile plain, mainly centring on grapes and olives, has been maintained since Greek times to the present. The site is also a natural reserve. The landscape features ancient stone walls and trims, or small stone shelters, and bears testimony to the ancient geometrical system of land division used by the ancient Greeks, the chora which has remained virtually intact over 24 centuries.









source: Ministarstvo kulture


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad on Hvar Island*









source: Ministarstvo kulture


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad - panorama*









by Clément64


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad*









by vgabi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad - sunset*









by Guardia di Porta


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Sabljaci lake*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Sabljaci lake II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sibenik*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Moscenice*










by Daniel Borrough

:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Stari Grad, *"Pais"* (polis from the time of Greek colony)
:cheers: 


P.C.Dolabella said:


> Church-fortress in Stari Grad


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec II*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec III*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad on Hvar - Old Town*









by Wil


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svirce on Hvar Island*









by Naru Kenji


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrisnik on Hvar Island*









by Naru Kenji


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa on Hvar Island*









by Naru Kenji


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*









by Winu

Thanks, Jan Del Castillo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ruins of Castle of Sipar from the 5th century - near Umag*









by rony_sk


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag in night*









by krunoslav gorup


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec*









by Winu


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec*









by makiaveli


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek- Gradski Vrt*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek-Gradski Vrt*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lovran*










by Sonja Romanic

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lovran II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pic of Umag at night. Regards.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec in the most northern Croatian counties*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec, Old Town*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by krunoslav gorup


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Big1984


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Croatia holiday Expe…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Big1984


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by Naru Kenji


Jelsa from "never seen" angle ^^
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Hahlic above Grobnik to Ucka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by roni, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain District of Gorski kotar*









by rzlatic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Risnjak*









by kristofarndt


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cave Vrelo near Fuzine*









by neno1962


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko Lake*









by rzlatic


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*









CroKaos, source: pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik - St. Blaise*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Split by croatian forumer sesvecan*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Split by sesvecan*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Split *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj: Church of St. Eufemia at sunset*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Split sv.Duje chatedral*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - cathedral of St. Duje*









by krunoslav gorup


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - cathedral of St. Duje II*









by krunoslav gorup


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic sea from Velebit*









by goran gošo kolundžij…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter in Lika*









by dzomba&ceci


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Night on Velebit*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Zadar*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

^^
Zadar, Croatia's fifth city. Old Capital of Dalmatia
:cheers:


miro111 said:


> *Zadar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - Boats and the old bridge are trademarks of Sisak*









by prkos


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - Boats and the old bridge are trademarks of Sisak II*









by prkos


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Synagogue in Sisak*









by Viktor_Bublic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@miro111: Very nice, amazing photos of cars, buildings etc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin near Pula*









by roksoslav


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin II*









by roksoslav


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

So many beautiful photos, it'd takes a while to digest them! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The view from the skyscrapers in Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The view from the skyscrapers in Rijeka II*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The view from the skyscrapers in Rijeka III*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek, stadium panorama*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

By Osijek031


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek stadium*










By kibicer, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Semper Fidelis said:


> By Osijek031


:applause::applause:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mlini*










by Korica

:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Nin*

*Nin,* the oldiest Croatian capital


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Senj*









by Csizmadia Tamás


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Senj II*









by Csizmadia Tamás


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kopački Rit, Baranja.*










unknown autor.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kopački Rit II, Baranja*










By osijek031


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kopački Rit*



LAMPAŠ8 said:


>


autor unknown


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit Nature Park*

Kopacki rit Nature Park is situated in the northeastern part of the Republic of Croatia, i.e. on the wider geographical area of eastern Croatia. Geographically speaking, Kopacki rit is the flat part of Baranja, belonging to Osjecko-baranja County, mainly lowland situated between the Drava and Danube rivers and the state border with the Republic of Hungary. It stretches from the northern part of the Drava where the mouth of the Drava flows into the Danube and upstream on the left and right banks of the Danube towards the former Kazuk port. The state border towards the Republic of Serbia designated the Nature Park's eastern border. 
More about Nature park Kopački rit









by maxitaly


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka - county court palace*


----------



## SrpskoNorvesko (Dec 18, 2006)

Semper Fidelis said:


> By osijek031



wow, very interesting picture, look somewhat like an savannah in Africa. beautyful!:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit*

^^ Just there are a lot of water 









by Donate


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit*









by mkrupica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit*









by Renata Simunko


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit*









by Renata Simunko


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit*









by mkrupica


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Drava,Dunav*










www.ddc.hr


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka - oldest "skyscraper" in Croatia*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kopački Rit*










By: Samir Kurtagic


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that seaside stadium on post#6890!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hurricane force Bora wind, Velebit*

Thanks, Yellow Fever









by AdriaticWeather


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from the Holy Mount in the National Park Paklenica, Velebit*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*











By robisierra pticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*










By majkan pticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

by IvanOs prticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

by mutti pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island?*









by MCMLXXV


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Streets of Vukovar*









by anjči


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec*

photo by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec II*

photo by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec III*

photo by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Streets of Vukovar II*









by Corien van Delft


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - The White Cross*









by anjči


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by Afghan Hound Kalaf


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Plitvice*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice*









by Aleksandar Gospic, source: crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice*









by Aleksandar Gospic, source: crometeo.net


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Križevci*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega - Holy Trinity Square*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St Filip and Jakov, near Zadar*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci at night*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Riva*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Riva II*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik, Krk Island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset from Grebastica, near Sibenik*









by Busa Péter


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik, Krk Island II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag below Velebit*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Križevci*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Malinska, Krk island*










*by Klek*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brela*










*by Klek*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Start for fly - view from Ucka to Istria*









by Pharmacist's Daughter


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*









by Primòr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula Town*









by gezimanya


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split- Cathedral of St Duje*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Silba, Lone Boat*

Silba is a small island southeast of Lošinj.









by Josip Toth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Silba - Port Zalic*









by debeli


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Silba, Sotorišce*









by Josip Toth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Silba - Church Gospa od Kamena*









by Mick1954


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Grebastica, near Sibenik*









by Busa Péter


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Platak - ski resort near Rijeka*










by hrga


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Samobor II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa on Hvar Island*

^^ :applause: bravo, Nika









by Mrgud


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa on Hvar Island II*









by estebanl


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Donji Miholjac, Castle*










By Lepricon pticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Donji Miholjac, Castle*










By: Vedran325i pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa - "Sveti Fabijan i Sebastijan" Church*









by RomanV


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa in night*









by heddas


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ilok*










By: mutti pticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ilok*










By: mutti pticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ilok*










By Merlin pticica.com


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*TVRĐA-OSIJEK*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island*









by ©galilaeus


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island - Mainland and Island Prvic at sunset*









by Igor Marhevsky


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - the Croatian National Theatre*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pag island*










by poisonivy


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa on Hvar Island*









by nikolson


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa - old church of St. John*









by Daniel Smith


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jezera on Murter Island*









by Zvonimir Barišin


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Betina on Murter Island*









by Zvonimir Barišin


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Betina on Murter Island II*









by Zvonimir Barišin


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja*









by Ivica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja*









by Ivica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - storm is coming*









by nonicro, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ucka*









by nonicro, source: pticica.com


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

great pictures. thank you everyone for your effort kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kostanjica - A typical old small town in northern Istria, near Groznjan*

Thanks, MasonicStage™, for all!









by me


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

^^WOW:cheers:

Osijek


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain District of Gorski kotar*









by _Spanish_eyes


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain District of Gorski kotar II*









by MaldenDj


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - town clock tower*









by Vasja, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka from Ika - Moonlight*









by smichyclass, pticica.com


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek Panorama*










By: mimi-os panoramio


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

By: mimi-os panoramio


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Murter and Kornati islands*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati II*









by leoiv1964


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati III*









Davor_ , pticica.com


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Betina on Murter*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Diocletian's Palace I*









by komiža

Gaius Aurelius Valerius Diocletianus (c. 245–c. 316), born Diocles and known in English as Diocletian, was Roman Emperor from November 20, 284 to May 1, 305. Diocletian brought to an end the period popularly known to historians as the "Crisis of the Third Century" (235–284). He established an autocratic government and was responsible for laying the groundwork for the second phase of the Roman Empire, which is known variously as the "Dominate" (as opposed to the Principate instituted by Augustus), the "Tetrarchy", or simply the "Later Roman Empire". Diocletian's reforms fundamentally changed the structure of imperial government and helped stabilize the empire economically and militarily, enabling it to remain essentially intact for another hundred years.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Diocletian's Palace II*









by komiža

Gaius Aurelius Valerius Diocletianus (c. 245–c. 316), born Diocles and known in English as Diocletian, was Roman Emperor from November 20, 284 to May 1, 305. Diocletian brought to an end the period popularly known to historians as the "Crisis of the Third Century" (235–284). He established an autocratic government and was responsible for laying the groundwork for the second phase of the Roman Empire, which is known variously as the "Dominate" (as opposed to the Principate instituted by Augustus), the "Tetrarchy", or simply the "Later Roman Empire". Diocletian's reforms fundamentally changed the structure of imperial government and helped stabilize the empire economically and militarily, enabling it to remain essentially intact for another hundred years.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - in front of the cathedral*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Cathedral of St. Vitus*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sretan Uskrs - Happy Easter*









by komiža


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Neretva river valley*










*by štef*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci Winter Panorama*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Croatia colored house - Deklesanec village*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Drava & Mura*










By: davorfiles panoramio.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka in night*









by Roberat


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*









by kpmst7


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun roofs and Mirna valley*









by kpmst7


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Krizevci - City Hall in winter*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brsec, Liburnia, Kvarner*


----------



## acy (Jan 4, 2006)

I adore such pictures like this one :cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Prolozac-Blato*










By Milan Grbavac

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plomin - old small Istrian town*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bakar*










by Dorijan

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj*










by Stanisic

:cheers:


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow , very beautiful pictures!

How interesting is to see the lake melting down the sunlight


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Martinscica on Cres Island*

Thanks, Febo









by Njeta


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Martinscica on Cres Island*









by slobodan devic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by svemirac, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria II*









by svemirac, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - two old*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by kankarata, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad on Dobra,near Karlovac: Old bridge and Castle Novigrad*









by sony, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*









by zed, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Belisce near Osijek, Slavonia*









by dbirovljevic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old castle Grobnik Town, near Rijeka*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Marshal Tito Square: Faculty of Law*









by roksoslav, flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*










by Nikola HR

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin: Špancirfest (Festival of walkers) - near the old town*









by svemirac, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar, near Rijeka*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning in Jablanac, above Velebit*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek, Drava*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek, main square*










By: Seyzmo


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*

]









By: Seyzmo


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Grožnjan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec - Gym Žatika*









by krunoslav gorup


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*New church in Stara Gradiska*

photo by croatian forumer *P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek










Taken by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Pecine*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nova Gradiska*









by mtomaz


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nova Gradiska*









by zoki1967


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rječina river, near Rijeka*










location










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten in night*









by Busa Péter


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kvarner bay*

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska and mountain Biokovo*









by Aleksandar Gospić, source: crometeo.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska - Square Andrew Kačić Miošić*









by Aleksandar Gospić, source: crometeo.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by R.Popadić, crometeo.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mouth of the Cetina river in Omis*









by R.Popadić, crometeo.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by P.C. Dolabella

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Klanjec, Krapinsko-zagorska country*









by pjegava, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Klanjec*









by pjegava


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

^^ Beautiful!!!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, Istria*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*My Slavonia ...*









by Ivica , pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Dinara, Dalmatia*









by Busa Péter


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*


by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik Cathedral*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Slavonija*










By: osijek031


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*










By: osijek031


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*










By: osijek031


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Aljmaš*



















By: osijek031


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Tuskanac*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - the Stone gate*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik, view from fortress*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik from fortress II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik*









by Laurent Bois-Mariage


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik II*









by Laurent Bois-Mariage


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sutivan on the island of Brac*









by snooopy


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Night in Sutivan, Brac*









by giu7ia, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci - church of the Holy Cross*

Place of Krizevci bloddy assembly of 1397 : http://www.krizevci.eu/en_GB/križevci/history/križevci+bloody+assembly/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*another view*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visovac Island on the river Krka, with Franciscan Monastery*









by csatadi_gyorgy


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Crni Lug*










by Svetica

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Queen of the sea in the port of Split*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pljesivica*










by Kresimir Pregernik

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag - Beritnica bay*









by Asterix


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Pag- like a landscape of the moon:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovanjska - Old Croatian Church*









by Ivica Kunst


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin III*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hvar*










by Tony

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Cathedral of St. Duje*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina*









by Maja Slamar


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on Velebit Mountain*









by thenightrider, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river in Mountain District of Gorski kotar*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river in Mountain District of Gorski kotar II*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river in Mountain District of Gorski kotar III*









by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Marija Bistrica*










by lovro_tu

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by AdriaticWeather, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island): Nature park Telascica*









by A. Gospic, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island): Nature park Telascica and lake Mir*









by A. Gospic, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island): Nature park Telascica III*









photo from Nature park Telascica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island): Nature park Telascica IV*









photo from Nature park Telascica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cliffs of Telascica V*









by A. Gospic, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Magrovica Bay, end of Telascica VI*









by A. Gospic, crometeo.net


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fort Mt. Grosso & Pula in back*

>>>>> panoramic >>>>>


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Stinjan & Vodnjan in back, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island): Sali*









by A. Gospic, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island): Bozava*









by A. Gospic, crometeo.net


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Croatian State Archives, Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Marshal Tito square, Zagreb*

>>>> panoramic >>>>


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vrbovsko*










by Burence

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Jarun lake - Zagreb*










by Valentina Toth

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb II - Tkalca*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb III - Upper town*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fort Konjscina*









by zelezni


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab and Velebit at sunset*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dakovo - Blue dome and cathedral*









by nodphat


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on Velebit*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula Amphitheatre*


----------



## Jeanbonnau (Apr 9, 2010)

Quel pays extraordinaire. Quand j'y suis allé, c'est Dubrovnik qui m'a le plus marqué : toute cette ville enserrée dans une muraille énorme. Et toutes ces églises qui sont autant de quilles dispersées dans la grille des rues, ruelles, venelles et autres impasses. Et le quartier juif et ses artistes, et tout cela vit encore : le tourisme n'a pas tout corrompu encore, c'est maintenant qu'il s'y faut rendre. Après il sera trop tard !


Što veliku zemlju. Kad sam otišao, to me najviše Dubrovniku: cijeli grad zavladala u veliki zid. I sve ove crkve koje su se raspršili svi kuglanje u mrežu gradskih ulica, staza, aleja i drugi impasses. I Židovska četvrt i umjetnike, i sve to još uvijek živi na turizam, još nije sve pokvarene, sada se to mora učiniti. Nakon što je prekasno!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bilogora*

It is much truth in your words, Jeanbonnau.









by Ivica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*









by nonicro


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac*










by Jonas Korom

:cheers:


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hotels in Croatia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=838102


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ That's got nothing to do with this thread. Only photos please.

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac II*










by Jonas Korom

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brebernica near Zagreb*









by Ivica Kunst


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka in night*









by Velli


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island*









by thenightrider, source: pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by holbela, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod II*









by holbela, pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar*










by L. Matakovic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brezovica near Zagreb - Ranch*









by Ivica Kunst


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Drava Osijek*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*










By: osijek031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ribnik near Karlovac*









by kbanovic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ribnik - The yard of the castle*









by Gábor Ligeti


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ilok - Odescalchi castle*










by P.C. Dolabella

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Lodge at Risnjak (Mountain District of Gorski kotar)*









by zelezni


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek, Drava*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek, Promenada*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


author unknown


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic sunset*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Plitvice*










by Janolus

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split, Kastela Bay ...*

photo by croatian forumer *Dark_room*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac*










by Marin Stanisic

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Medveja*










unknown photographer

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb II*

photo by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Modro Jezero (Blue Lake) - Imotski*










by Stovanni

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Modro Jezero (Blue Lake) - Imotski II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mljet*










by Rafaela T.

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gracisce, central Istria*

Square with the Church of St. Mary of the 1425th 









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gracisce, central Istria II*

Square with the Church of St. Mary of the 1425th 









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Ivica, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat*









by rainman (Boris Kačan), pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Baska Voda, Dalmatia*









by Ivan Pro, Flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










by QBAfromPoland

:cheers:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island, near Vrbnik (Risika)*









by lignjar


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke, near Slunj*

Rastoke are made by play of nature on the place where River Slunjčica connects with river Korana. Nature played with blue-green waters of river Slunjčica and spread them in many big and small waterfals. The most beautiful are Buk Hrvoje and Vilina kosa (fairys hair). Rastoke are very similar to Plitvica lakes, but much smaller. For the difference between Plitvica lake and Rastoke, this place are special beacuse of village with many millers. The things that nature made for thousands of years, and man later trying to lmake his living comfortable,with surrounding rocks, old forts and small city Slunj are many parts of perfect picture that reflčects the living in this area. Because of that history, etnographic and architecture remains Rastoke are written in Registry of unmoveable statues of culture of Regional institution for saving statues of culture in Zagreb. 









by svemirac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke II*









by Mrgud


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke III*









by arsen, pticica. com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke IV*









by svemirac, pticica.com


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod*










by Alf, pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Jelacic square*










:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, some of these photos look like paintings.


----------



## Fenix1981 (Dec 23, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke V*









by arsen, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke VI*









by Mrgud


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke VII*









by svemirac, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke VIII - old mill*









by arsen, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by rajcic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Baska on the island of Krk*









by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ilok - the easternmost part of the Croatia*









authot: unknown, photo provided by LAMPAŠ8


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^

Krasna zemljo, Istro mila:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka, Preluk*

legendary preluk circuit (also known as opatija circuit) which hosted motoGP in 70s had it's revival this weekend.
the circuit was driven as a part of croatia rally 2010. (first time in it's full length after 1977.)
this was the scene just before the start... in the sunset :cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zelin Mrzlovodički, in Gorski Kotar region*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Strigova - a village in Medjimurje*










by Hajduk FC

:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum, Istria - the smallest city in the world*









by arsen, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum, Istria - the smallest city in the world II*









by arsen, pticica.com


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Brela


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Brela:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kastav*










by Mikkel

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetarska Draga, Rab Island - Romanesque church of St Peter (XI century)*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*










By: enr1K0 panoramio


----------



## St. Quirin (May 12, 2010)

*Pula - sunset*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci - panoramic*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by arbiano, pticica.com


It was Benedictine abbey church on the island of Rab ^^


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


> :cheers:


What a shot! :uh: So green and lush. What a wonderful place to live.. surrounded by such beauty.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirna river valley, Istria*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Labin*










by Brana

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Labin II*










by Dado

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vrbnik*










unknown photographer

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island*









by S.Szczecinski


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Aljmas*










by Mrljo


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Valpovo*










by Mrljo


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krk-Baska*










by Elliot23

:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Risika (Krk island) - St Marek chapell*



photo by: Zeljko Jurcic


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, stunning shots! :cheers2:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rab*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rab II*










by Harrol

:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-EURODOM*

PHOZTO:ORIONTRAIL


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Nerezine - Cress*










:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

PHOTO:ORIONTRAIL


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Medveja*










by Frisar1

:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

^^it's Medveja not Matejna... that's villa castelo in your picture :cheers:

Medveja from air :cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mihovljan - a village in Zagorje*










unknown photographer

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Osijek*










by Mrljo


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:


wow, vrbnik looks stunning!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik in the early morning*









by rainman (Boris Kačan), pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ogulin*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Novi Marof*










by Cobra

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lika*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bridge to the island of Krk*










by kamakama72

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that shot of the bridge! Beautifully done!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wonderful pics kay:.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

photoriontrail


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin II*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Osijek*










by The Third Dream

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - old town*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slunj*










by Tomac

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Krka river*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirna river, Istria*









by Ivica, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by svemirac, pticica.com


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Totally loving the architecture in those cities! And that lake reminds me of the eyes of my ex .


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dol, island of Brac*









by roksoslav


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

PHOTO:ORIONTRAIL


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

PHOTO:ORIONTRAIL


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by svemirac, pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jelsa-Hvar*










by CZman

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kosinj - Lika*










by Prosecek

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice bridges*









by svemirac, pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split*










by Glazgow

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetar, Brac Island*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Umag - noon shadows*










:cheers:


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

*Somewhere in Dalmatian Highlands*










Photo by: Koramac


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*









photo: Robert Leš


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*red Istra*


photo: Merlin (@pticica)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split in night*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by svemirac, pticica.com


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*









photo: Robert Leš


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Medjimurje*










by Mario Golenko

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Metkovic & the Neretva river*










source - www.metkovic.hr

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic island landscape - Rab*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit in red*









by thenightrider, pticica.com


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*sunset near Zadar*


photo: Been Around


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija*


photo: Paco CT


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir in night (2)*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar*










by Vucic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - old bridge over Kupa river*









by bacinac, pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rovinj*










by olsson

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Kamacnik - protected landscape*

The canyon is located near Vrbovsko in the mountainous region of Gorski Kotar.









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Kamacnik - protected landscape (2)*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Kamacnik - protected landscape (3)*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Kamacnik - protected landscape (4)*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Kamacnik - protected landscape (5)*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokve in Gorski kotar region*









by arsen, pticica.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cavtat*










by Stanisic

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pula*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - New City Library*

photo by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you for all your Kamačnik fotos MauntMan :cheers:


MountMan said:


> by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka in night*









by me


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice night shot of Rijeka MountMan.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Silo, Krk - Tuners*









by arsen, pticica.com


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb at dawn*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Kosinj valley*










by formarius

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb night II*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ostrice - northern Croatia*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rab*









by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sipan*










by Phil Hewes

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dreznik*










by Dragonspeed

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir waterfront at night*

by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mljet Island, the Monastery of St. Mary*









by viper, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River*









by arbiano, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula sunset*









by crowdgetsbigger, Flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*The Ucka mountain*










by IvanZD (crometeo.net)

:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I really like croatia ocean side that is look like magical


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dalmatian coast*

@brazilteen: Thanks









by Ximopons, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*









by AdriaticStorm, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Butoniga Lake, Istria*









by arsen, pticica.gorila.hr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> by Phil Hewes
> 
> :cheers:


Awesome place :drool:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*










Thanks, costa and brazilteen 
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis and the mouth of the River Cetina*









by AdriaticStorm, crometeo.net


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sibenik cathedral*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Okrug Gornji, Ciovo Island, in front of Trogir*









by stanleonte, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - Office of The President of Croatia*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - panoramic view*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - green zone*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kastel Novi - Boardwalk of my childhood*









by Komiža, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin at Zadar, the ancient capital of Croatia*









by Rainman (Boris Kačan), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - panorama*

photo by croatian forumer *dadekhr*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Trogir


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Pogled sa Tvrdjave u Trogiru,


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakarac in Bakar Bay*









by Largo2000, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split in night*

photo by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - green zone II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria - old walls*









by krunoslav gorup


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Split


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum, Istria - the smallest town on the world*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Božava, Dugi Otok*









by Largo2000, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pribislavec Castle*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

please stop posting pictures. my desire of going there is increasing to very high levels


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Trogir,


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Konavoske stijene sunset*

Konavle near Dubrovnik.









by viper, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krupa River (south Velebit)*









by arbiano, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cascades on the River Krupa*









by arbiano, pticica


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful Croatia. A landscape to rival the very best in Europe. :drool:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Thanks, Parisian Girl









by poisonivy, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Skrad*










by tarpy

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cakovec III*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

:applause::applause: I think that's one of your best till now MountMan ^^


MountMan said:


> by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zrinski Frankopan Castel - Cakovec*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Split, panorama rive, sa pogledom na Dioklecijanovu Palacu,


----------



## savagef44 (Jul 9, 2010)

*!!!*



bubach_hlubach said:


> by tarpy
> 
> :cheers:


Amazing


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet in fog, Istria*









by Largo2000, Flickr


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

*Fundraising match in Dubrovnik yesterday*










A. Buljubašić, Cropix


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The fog makes it look so dreamy!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*

photo by croatian forumer *Brvnara*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Split,


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Creek Curak, Zeleni vir (Green Vortex), Mountain District of Gorski kotar*


by me


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Antenal (in Istra)*



photo by: Been Around @ flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split*










by Natalie Wilson

:cheers:


----------



## whosever (Nov 6, 2009)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> Hrvatsko Zagorje (hilly area north of Zagreb) under low clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this pic is fantastic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

*Dubrovnik from above*










by Siniša Sunara/CROPIX


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*










by: Ivica pticica.hr

:cheers:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

by: alek os


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - the old town of the North Adriatic*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ogulin: Lake Sabljaci - panorama*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *tonycro*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brinje with castle Sokolac*


by me









Brinje is located in the westernmost part of Lika.


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

Punta Rata Beach, Brela - Makarska Riviera


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ogulin - St. Cyril and Methodius Church*


by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kutjevo*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Krka national park*










by bildungsr0man

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - aerial shots (1)*









originally posted by Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - aerial shots (2)*









originally posted by Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - aerial shots (3)*









originally posted by Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - aerial shots (4)*









originally posted by Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - aerial shots (1)*









by: kruger, Picasa
originally posted by Semper Fidelis


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - aerial shots (2)*









by: kruger, Picasa
originally posted by Semper Fidelis


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - aerial shots (3)*









by: kruger, Picasa
originally posted by Semper Fidelis


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - aerial shots (4)*









by: kruger, Picasa
originally posted by Semper Fidelis


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic aerials! A very beautiful country indeed. Love the terrain! :cheers2:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubrovnik*










by Kate Audie

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brsec, Liburnia, Kvarner*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - aerial shots (1)*

Krk bridge








originally posted by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - aerial shots (2)*

Krk island landscape








originally posted by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - aerial shots (3)*

Vrbnik








originally posted by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - aerial shots (4)*

Vrbnik's field with vineyards








originally posted by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - aerial shots (5)*

Punat and islet Kosljun with Franciscan monastery








originally posted by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

Dubrovnik, the jewel of Adriatic.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres Island - aerial shots (1)*

Yes, Dubrovnik is jewel of Adriatic









originally posted by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres Island - aerial shots (2) - Lubenice*









originally posted by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres Island - aerial shots (3) - Lubenice*









originally posted by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - aerial shots (1)*









originally posted by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - aerial shots (2)*









originally posted by croatian forumer Boyledd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Cres Island*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza on Vis Island*









photo by yarman


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Čakovec, Međimurje*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Čakovec II*


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod, bane65, portal ptičica*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Makarska*










by Ante Desek

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice in Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*GRAD KRK NA OTOKU KRKU*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Our Lady of the Sea*









by nonicro, portal pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres on Cres Island*


by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - hillside*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Offfice of The Croatain President & Zagreb panorama*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis on Vis Island*

photo by croatian forumer *Asti Gospe*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

photo by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*

photo by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Sokolac in Brinje, the westernmost part of Lika*


by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pula*










by Emil Rastazzo

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jablanac*









by Largoman, portal pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza on Vis Island*

photo by croatian forumer *Asti Gospe*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beaches in Komiza*

photo by croatian forumer *Asti Gospe*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka at sunset*


by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dalmatian coast*










by Mountaintrekker

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (12)*









by KB Photography, originally posted by croatian forumer Doctrina

More photos of Dubrovnik can be found in this thread:
[Dubrovnik] - photo thread


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Opatija*










by Lengi

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Cres Island*

Lubenica are situated on a high cliff overlooking the sea, on the western coast of Cres, to 378 meters above sea level.
Lubenice is over four thousand years, and population has never been interrupted.
In the summer there is cultural event "Lubenice evening". It is known dance called "lubeniška". Costume consists of: black swaying skirts, shirts, aprons, scarves and jackets.
The economy is based on sheep breeding and fisheries. Having overcome the shrubs and underbrush is impossible to cultivate the land.
The Roman name for Lubenice were Hibernicia.
In Lubenice, and in one place between Lubenice and Cres, you can eat superbly saved lamb under the bell.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slano near Dubrovnik*









by sblaper, Panoramio


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful landscape and architecture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kvarner bay from Rijeka*









by: Miro M @ fotke.hr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*View from Kalnik*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Biokovo*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by Carson

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica, this evening*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica III*

>>>panoramic>>>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istrian rainy landscape - from the road between Buzet and Cerovlje*


by me


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^^

Krasna zemljo, Istro mila


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Croatian Lighthouses*

a bit OT post, but it's nice scenery so I hope no one will mind


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, St. Mark's church*


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Stone gate*










:hi:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar*










by Cvjetko Wolf

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica IV*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Durdenovac (Đurđenovac), Slavonia*









by w34a Damir Alter Matijević, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Durdenovac (Đurđenovac), Slavonia (2)*









by w34a Damir Alter Matijević, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Ston from ancient wall*









by Edward C., Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ilok - the easternmost part of Croatia*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by Vladimir Tanocki


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brbinšcica Cove on Long Island, Zadar area (Uvala Brbinšcica na Dugom otoku)*









By Largo2000, Flickr (croatian forumer Largoman)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*way to Rab...*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica V*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj - The wonderful world of color*









by Vlado Marinkovic, Panoramio


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Veliki Tabor*










by Josip Posavec

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Arena Zagreb*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Trpanj*










by Chaza

:cheers:


----------



## vbkluht (May 3, 2007)

*Viganj, wind surfer's paradise*

Old city of Korčula in background


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orahovica Lake, east Slavonia*









by nodphat,panoramio


----------



## vbkluht (May 3, 2007)

*Korčula*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Strigova - Medjimurje*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dalmatian coastline*










by Martin Bezak

:cheers:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ kay:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Korcula*










by Walrus

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night*

by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb*










by myself

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jankovac in eastern Croatia*










:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Croatia has a fantastic coastline! :drool:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovrijenac fortress, Dubrovnik*









by viper, pticica


----------



## vbkluht (May 3, 2007)

*Dugi otok*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*An old traditional house in the Moslavina region*










from destinacije.com

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Orsic castle in Slavetic near Jastrebarsko*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Gerovo*










by Dosen

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Croatian National Theatre Ivan Zajc*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Cres Island*


by me

More on thread [Cres island, Croatia] - photo thread


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - Jelacic plac*










by Rigor8

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Split*










by BOB_S

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Countryside near the Plitvice lakes*










:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


by: dobro_drvo @ flickr


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Baška*


by: Eelke de Blouw @ flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Forum in Zadar*









by rainman (Boris Kačan), pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cabar*










by Dr Vidoni

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Fazana in Istria*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Butoniga lake in the Istrian inland*










by Miha_24

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island from Jadranovo*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Djakovo - eastern Croatia*










by Miran Stanisic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar near Rijeka*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar*










by Dreerer

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by croatian forumer *brvnara*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*

FOTO>:SAMIR


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krk*










by brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bakar*










by brch


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Đakovo cathedral*









HTZ photo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - University Campus*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

brch said:


> by brch


Awesome :bow:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

costa said:


> Awesome :bow:


Thank you costa!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Malinska - todays sunset*










by brch


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Perucko Lake, Dalmatia*

Peručko Lake is an artificial reservoir created by building dams Peruća on the river Cetina, and is the third largest lake in Croatia, including some of about 15 km2.









by michel.corrent, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Malinska II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbovsko, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prandau Theatre in Valpovo, from 1809, Slavonia*









by Anastazija, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Franciscan monastery - Hvar Island*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Gradac*










by Johan Pipet

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*









by Mr.Awenec, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kvarner bay, view from Omisalj*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Beach in Baska, Island of Krk*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Grobnik, near Rijeka*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Grobnik, near Rijeka (2)*

Frankopans were one of the strongest Croatian medieval noble family, originally from the island of Krk. They built many castles and fortified towns.


by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

foto:samir


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb, Upper town (Gradec)*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb, Katarina's squaire*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, island of Brač - Late afternoon*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - St Vitus Cathedral*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A small part of Grobnik, areas near Rijeka, with mountains in the background, jokingly called Grobniks Alps*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split, Marijan hill, eremitrage of St. Jerome*









by croatian forumer ST_dasa


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Square panorama,Town of Krk*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sveto brdo on Velebit Mountain*









by Aleksandar Gospić, Panoramio


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Varazdin*










by ph1310

:cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, King Tomislav square*

*>>>> panoramic >>>>*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb on Sava river*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin*









by suzanavk, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Grobnik, near Rijeka*


by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krk island bridge*

*>>>> panoramic >>>>*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sunrise in northwestern Croatia*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Križevci*

@ Dukljanka: Thank you for participating









by walker, pticica


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

MountMan said:


> @ Dukljanka: Thank you for participating


Croatia is really amazing!

Brač / Dugi Rat


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Velebit*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sunset over the Kvarner bay*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vrbnik*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*









by thenightrider (Ivan Coric), pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*









by zed, pticica


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Croatia, one of the countries you must visit during your life for sure!!! )) 
Feel life, feel Croatia.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Visovac monastery on the Krka river*










by Fabio Gattini

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visoki Buk waterfall, Zrmanja river*









by Aleksandar Gospic, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka from Grobnik town*









by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rijeka*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek, Stadium*


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

Lighthouse Stončica, an island Vis










by damast, HRphotocontest


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo.


----------



## palomas (Oct 26, 2008)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Nice photo.


Thanks Bro! 

Before the storm, old port Dubrovnik










by viper, HRphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan - ISTRIA*

Grožnjan is a small town located on a hill in the green heart of Istria, above the Mirna River Valley. With a height Grožnjan's walls, you can admire the beautiful view, which extends from Cicarija to Motovun, to the mouth of the river Mirna and Istria Novigrad.









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## sputn1k (Jul 6, 2009)

wow thanks for the great photos


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Karlovac*










by Damir Alter

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - below St Duje*









by dariobakija, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zeleni vir in Gorski kotar region, near Skrad*









by grOOvy, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zeleni vir in Gorski kotar region, near Skrad (2)*









by grOOvy, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nature Park Lonjsko polje, the village Čigoč - a traditional wooden house*









by jtomasev, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nature park Lonjsko polje along the river Sava*









by mimaa, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town*









by Bobr, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar - the cathedral of St Stjepan on the main square, XIV century*









by IrenaM, Panoramio


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica*










by beamako

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica II*










:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Murter*









By smile&go, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk*









by michel.corrent, Flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Djakovo*










by Jewast

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lipik*










by Maja Pacaric

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Zrmanja river*










by Otto foto

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Zrmanja river II*










by Horrie

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sovinjak, central Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sovinjak, central Istria - Church of St. Roch (the fifteenth century)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega from the west*









by D.Krakar, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*City Museum Pozega*









by Šimun Galić, Panoramio


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Near Dubrovnik


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Saharun / Dugi otok*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening in Porec*









by Elizabeth Great, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Porec*









by magicspike, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Omisalj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec in Medimurje, the northernmost part of the Croatia*









by shranilo, Pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pastoral Centre in Cakovec*


by googletc23, Panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - upper old town*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bajer bridge on Motorway A6, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fuzine in Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National park Paklenica, on south part of mountain Velebit*









by Filip95, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National park Paklenica, on south part of mountain Velebit (II)*









by Filip95, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zarečki slap (Zarecje waterfall), Istria*

Near Pazin lies the picturesque little village Zarečje, in its vicinity the namesake waterfall.








by Vasja, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lipik*










by Zdenko Brkaric

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mala Mlaka*










by Danci_zg

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Stari grad - Lukavec*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sveti Martin - Grizane*










by M. Lukatela

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa on the island of Hvar*

Sv. Ivan (St. John) is a small, octagonal church dating from the 17th century. 









by Voss-Nilsen, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rovinj*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National park Brioni - Brioni archipelago*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb III*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*View from Kalnik mountain*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The view from the lookout Mahavica: Vinodol Valley, Novi, Selce, Crikvenica*


by me


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

^^:applause:


Osijek Cathedral


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek panorama by *Oriontrail*











:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*One more Kalnik view*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Split*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Split by croatian forumer Balota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sucuraj and Biokovo*









by antonD90, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Shipyard Tranquility*









by *RaLe*, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*, hosted by ImageShack


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Plomin*

Motel in Plomin on the east coast of Istria and islands Cres and Lošinj 









yesterday by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*









by samotvoja, pticica


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

SUPER Hrvatska :drool:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Opatija*

Tnx costa kay:








by me yesterday


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Thanx, Costa :cheers:









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river near the spring, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Biokovo*










by Mestral - crometeo.net

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Amphitheater in Pula*









by maskerony, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain megapanorama*

>>>>scrolllllllll>>>>>>










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - King Tomislav square Westside*

^^ :applause::applause:









by Polježičanin, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in night*









by thenightrider (Ivan Coric), Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin on the north of Croatia*









By Jelte Sikkema, Flickr


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Very beautiful country! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek in the night*

@nidz: thanks :cheers:









by croatian forumer *Hawk75*, hosted by ImageShack


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*









By jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## acy (Jan 4, 2006)

MountMan said:


> by thenightrider (Ivan Coric), Flickr


Awesome picture:cheers:.Just like I prefer


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by prolaznik, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (II)*









by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Hypo Centar (I)*

arch.: Robert Mayne, Robert Somek; 2008









by jaime.silva, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Hypo Centar (II)*

arch.: Robert Mayne, Robert Somek; 2008









by jaime.silva, flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zavizan*










by Groovy

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*St. Peter Orehovec, Prigorje region*


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Croatia have lovely places!!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodnjan, Istria*

@Filax30_ds: thanks :cheers:









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodnjan, Istria (II)*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek,old town



By me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Greeting to the Sun*

*Pozdrav Suncu ~ Greeting to the Sun ~ Le Salut au Soleil ~ Il Saluto al Sole ~ Gruss an die Sonne* 

(architect Nikola Basic, 2008)








by felber, Flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*St. Barbara in Velika Mlaka*










by DHorvat

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of Rovinj, Istria*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veliki tabor catsle*










by Dr. Vidoni, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Našice: Pejacevic castle*









by Association of Municipalities in Croatia, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery*

Author of photography: "One of the most beautiful cemeteries I ever saw; with a monumental composition of arcades, pavillons, domes, and all kind of graves."









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (2)*

Author of photography: "One of the most beautiful cemeteries I ever saw; with a monumental composition of arcades, pavillons, domes, and all kind of graves."









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (3)*

Author of photography: "One of the most beautiful cemeteries I ever saw; with a monumental composition of arcades, pavillons, domes, and all kind of graves."









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (4)*

Author of photography: "One of the most beautiful cemeteries I ever saw; with a monumental composition of arcades, pavillons, domes, and all kind of graves."









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (5)*

Author of photography: "One of the most beautiful cemeteries I ever saw; with a monumental composition of arcades, pavillons, domes, and all kind of graves."









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (6)*

Author of photography: "One of the most beautiful cemeteries I ever saw; with a monumental composition of arcades, pavillons, domes, and all kind of graves."









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin*

by me, this evening


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin II*


----------



## Tony Tv (Mar 25, 2010)

brch said:


> by Dr. Vidoni, Panoramio


amazing... :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (7)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (8)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (9)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (10)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj Cemetery (11)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin cemetery*









by zdenko.brkanic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin cemetery (2)*









by Mira Plečko


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin III - fortress*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin IV*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk town on the island of Krk - on the square Kamplin*

Thanks, Todorovic :cheers:


by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varaždin V*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kosljun Island in front of Punat, Krk Island - Franciscan Monastery*









by AndreasKa, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by endimion17, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by piva, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - a UNESCO world heritage site*









by Voss-Nilsen


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slunj - Slunjcica river*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by Marin Stanisic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The old citadel in Slunj*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by Marin Stanisic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - panorama*









by AdriaticWeather, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by thenightrider, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Velebit*










by Aleksandar Gospic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*









by felber, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Cathedral St Anastasia*









by Paco CT, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by biktopincanada


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Those pics are amazing and lovely. Regards.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island*

Thanks, Jan :cheers:


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by Jon Read, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Strossmayer Square*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Strossmayer Square (2)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous Plitvice Lakes and beautiful architecture. Regards.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan, Istria*

Thanks, Jan


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Academy of Dramatic Arts (details)*

More about Academy









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Academy of Dramatic Arts (details) II*

More about Academy









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Academy of Dramatic Arts (details) III*

More about Academy









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Academy of Dramatic Arts (details) IV*

More about Academy









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik*









by viper, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik II*









by svemirac, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik III - Ivan Mestrovic Mausoleum*

More about Ivan Meštrovic









by Giontrra, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - modern architecture*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - modern architecture II*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spectacular sunset in Cavtat, beautiful and interesting architecture. Regards.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Barilović*









by Marin Stanisic, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Cetin near Cetingrad*









by Marin Stanisic, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Residential and office complex Zagrad*









by Largo2000, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Trogir - UNESCO World Heritage Site*









by Pusteblume_2000, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - St. Lawrence's Cathedral*









by whc7294, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orsini chapel in Trogir cathedral*









by N-Sarn, Flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar*










by Been Around

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - winter*









by darkoE3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fazana - winter*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*adriatic island*










by dark room, fotozine


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek,greenest city of Croatia



Found while browsing internet,there was no name who took this photo


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Then you put down the url of the website where you found it. Please do so or your post will be deleted.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

@Ni3lS: Rocky031 will do this when the message came to him. Currently can not receive messages.









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - Chapel of St. Anne in fortress*









by croatian forumer *mali john*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - on the Sava river*









by croatian forumer *brvnara*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - National Park*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theater (I)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theater (II)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theater (III)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theater (IV)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theater (V)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theater (VI)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - Croatian national theatre*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Gośka, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria (II)*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria - Coastline view*









by MaikT, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria - SCULPTURE PARK DZAMONJA*









by Lorèn, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kastav near Rijeka*









by ogimen55, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kastav near Rijeka (II)*









by ogimen55, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kastav near Rijeka (III)*









by ogimen55, fotke.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> Then you put down the url of the website where you found it. Please do so or your post will be deleted.


sry no luck finding that page again...so do your thing..


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - passenger terminal by sea*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan, Istria*


by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin evening walk*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Adriatic Islet*










by dark room, fotozine


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mljet Island*









by joelle and jonathan, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula Amphitheatre*

The Pula Arena is the only remaining Roman amphitheatre to have four side towers and with all three Roman architectural orders entirely preserved. It was constructed in 27 BC - 68 AD and is among the six largest surviving Roman arenas in the World. 









by amber654, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Same place, my photo*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Krizevci, taken this evening*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak*

:applause: brch









by Lucky, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Olib Island*









by Lucky, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bednja*










by Dukaric

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Krapina*










by Josip Posavec - fotovion

:cheers:


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

You can't forget the best in Dalmatia


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik morning in old town*

@Balkanada: We did not forget the best in Dalmatia - Dubrovnik. This thread is very great, and it was several hundred photos of Dubrovnik. And excellent photos. It should be a little skim thread. The purpose of this thread to introduce the whole of Croatia, not only some famous pieces.









By mariusz621, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Krizevci & Kalnik Mountain*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

brch said:


> by me


^^ nice shoot of your town brch :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brsec, Sit down and enjoy*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rastoke*










by Marica

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke*









by v.zsoloo, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Licka Jasenica*









by Aleksandar Gospic, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zeleni vir in Gorski kotar region*









by my moon blue, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cernomerec*









by croatian forumer tech_1


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cernomerec (2)*









by croatian forumer tech_1


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cernomerec (3)*









by croatian forumer *tech_1*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cernomerec (4)*









by croatian forumer *tech_1*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*November in Maruševec*









By Vjekoslav1, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, small town near Zagreb (2)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, small town near Zagreb (3)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by iye, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek (2)*









by iye, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pazin, central Istria*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka river, Lika region*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*









ogimen55, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija (2)*









ogimen55, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija (3)*









ogimen55, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jadovno, Lika*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gospic - Kaniza*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit - view from Kaniza*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

MountMan said:


> by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio











Unreal!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice, between Zadar and Sibenik*









by jurasix, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice by night*









by dena_split, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice*









by ribica51, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice*









by ribica51, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marija Bistrica - national Marian shrine*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marija Bistrica - square*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marija Bistrica - Church of Our Lady of Bistrica*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tkon on Pasman Island*









by jpribilovic, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tkon on Pasman Island (2)*









by cocoinzenl, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tkon on Pasman Island (3)*









by BiTi, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tkon - moonlight on water*









by andrijamatkovic, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pizna - ferry port for the island of Pag*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit from the ferry*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd near Zadar*









by Martin M. Miles, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd near Zadar (2)*


by wandor57


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd near Zadar (3)*


by Damir Pavelic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd near Zadar (4)*


by Slavica Dolezal


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Square of Five Wells*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Forum*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Sveti Donat*









by n7design, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Forum*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Donat by night*









by n7design, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria - Main Square*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Full moon night @ Porec*









by Minder2k, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec*









by Mrs. Julia, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tuheljske Toplice, Zagorje*









by gpenezic, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pregrada, Zagorje - by night*









by Ulicar, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pregrada, Zagorje*


by I. Kantoci


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neighborhood of Pregrada: Vinagora, church*









by okramzg, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neighborhood of Pregrada: traditional wood construction*


by alen_koprivnjak


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neighborhood of Pregrada: Castle Dubrava*


by Beetle&Castles


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neighborhood of Pregrada: Vražja peć near Gabrovec*


by konjislav


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neighborhood of Pregrada: Sopot i Pavlovec*


by I. Kantoci


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica on river Una: Fortress at river Una on Border between Bosna & Croatia*









by seanfderry-studenna, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica on river Una*









by Astrobobo, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica on river Una*









by Astrobobo, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica*









by zlatagold, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall above Rijeka Dubrovacka*









by zeljkodebeljko, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Vrbnik on Krk Island*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, island of Brac*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, island of Brac - Small Postira Madurodam*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, island of Brac - Concert in the church*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira - St. John*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec from the bell tower of the church of St. Anthony*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec from the bell tower of the church of St. Anthony (2)*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec from the bell tower of the church of St. Anthony (3)*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec from the bell tower of the church of St. Anthony (4)*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec from the bell tower of the church of St. Anthony (5)*









by croatian forumer DinoVabec


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec from the bell tower of the church of St. Anthony (6)*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Peljesac peninsula: Trpanj from the sea*









by joelr_miller


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trpanj: Our Lady Star of the Sea*









by Zlatan Olic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Trpanj*









by Erika R.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of Trpanj*









by BAROSI, Mihaly - Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old part of Trpanj*









by Fatamorgana, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The interior of the peninsula of Peljesac*









by Fatamorgana, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The interior of the peninsula of Peljesac*









by Fatamorgana, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sinj, Dalmatian Zagora*









by pilot_micha, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sinj*









by pilot_micha, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sinj - River Grab and mills*









by Secret Dalmatia Travel, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sinj - River Grab and mills (2)*









by Secret Dalmatia Travel, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View to Sinj*









by pilot_micha, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Hvar*










by dark room , fotozine


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Milna, Brac Island - Silent night in Harbour*









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by ana buzancic petercic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Milna, Island of Brac*









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by ana buzancic petercic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buganvilia in Milna*









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by ana buzancic petercic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Milna, Island of Brac*









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by ana buzancic petercic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk bridge*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cathedral at night*









by iBalki, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Roman Amphitheatre*









by elliot23, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - castle Soardo-Bembo*









by SLO-D300, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - church*









by SLO-D300, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - old street*









by la Tempest, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale - Entrance*









by SLO-D300, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - A star*









by SLO-D300, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale - town clock*









by SLO-D300, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale - Sun clock*









by SLO-D300, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale - Well*









by SLO-D300, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale - Municipio*









by SLO-D300, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split waterfront*










by dark room, fotozine


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Klecica/Klek*










by Juke Saps

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rijeka*










by Ruben Mariblanca Nieves

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zeleni vir, Gorski kotar region*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kiteboarding at Bol on Brac Island*









by Screen Door Slams, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dakovo, Eastern Slavonia, Cathedral*









by deymosD, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ðakovacki vezovi festival*

Ðakovcki vezovi are festival of folk customs, folk costumes and traditions of Slavonia.









by Plavi, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Carriage from Perspective (@ "Ðakovacki vezovi" festival)*









by Plavi, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - diocletian peristyle...more memories*









by Komiža, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - splitske kale...*









by Komiža, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb old roofs*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb old roofs (2)*









by Roberat


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb old roofs (3)*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb old roofs (4)*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by croatian forumer gorgoroth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night (2)*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod by night*









by Prolaznik, pticica


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by croatian forumer DinoVabec


All those are from top of the residential building..The church of St. Anthony is in upper right corner of that pic..^^

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

DinoVabec said:


> All those are from top of the residential building..The church of St. Anthony is in upper right corner of that pic..^^
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks for the correction :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek (2)*









by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek (3)*









by croatian forumer *oriontrail*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek (4)*









by croatian forumer oriontrail


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fall on river Kupa*









by nonicro, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*First snow in Marija Bistrica*









by Vjekoslav1, Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - view on Sljeme mountain & Medvedgrad fortress*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb - Medvedgrad fortress & Kulmer's palace (richest croat mansion)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - riva*









by Voss-Nilsen, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by evimagery, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zlatni rat (Golden Horn) beach, Brac Island*









by Denis Vida, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - Palace Bembo-Soardo*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - Palace Bembo-Soardo (2)*


by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Stormy day, Adriatic, an island*









by svrca75, "Ptičica"


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great pics! Croatia is really a beautiful country!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Maksimirska street*

thanks, balthazar









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Old town - Monument to Croatian poet Antun Gustav Matos*









by -- david, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer dadekhr, uploaded with Imageshack


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*









by croatian forumer dadekhr, uploaded with Imageshack


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (3)*









by croatian forumer dadekhr, uploaded with Imageshack


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*These days - view from Velebit on the Adriatic islands*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*These days - view from Velebit on the Adriatic islands (2)*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*These days - view from Velebit on the Adriatic islands (3)*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*These days - view from Velebit on the Adriatic islands (4)*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View to Vinjerac and Velebit*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

MountMan said:


> by IvanZD, crometeo.net




beautiful shot...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer *payo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Senj*









by michel.corrent, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Shipyard Uljanik in the night*









by nonicro, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beach beside Bozava on Dugi otok*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin these days - snow*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin these days - snow (2)*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin these days - snow (3)*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin these days - snow (4)*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - gym*

At the first World Architecture Festival in Barcelona gym Bale, projected by Studio 3LHD, beat the competition and won first prize in the category of sports facilities. In the construction, such as Wembley Arena, Watercube Olympic swimming pool and tennis center in Beijing, a small gym in the Istrian town of Bale won the jury.
As the largest building in town with a church hall Bale was with his primary function of school sports hall has become a place of public town events and social content of the city.


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - gym (2)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - gym (3)*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag on Pag Island*









by rguila, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gologorica, Istria - Gologoricki Dol*









by Patty, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, Liburnia (near Opatija)*









by Patty, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Source of Mreznica river*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mladost athletic stadium*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Bank*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (near Zagreb) - St. Anastasia*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*









by jaime.silva


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor - an example of Croatian secession*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor - an example of Croatian secession (2)*









by jaime.silva, Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by deepwater, pticica


^^^^ At first I supposed you changed your stile MauntMan :lol:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ That has not happened, although there are many smaller changes in my style.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fuzine, Gorski kotar region*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice, Gorski Kotar region - the sunny winter day*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice, Gorski Kotar region - Life with snow*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice, Gorski Kotar region - Life with snow*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonia - On the bank of the Drava*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonia - At the end of the village*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonia - Fishermen on the bank of the Sava*









by prolaznik, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*"Crazy weather" in Rijeka*









by croatian forumer gorgoroth, uploaded by ImageShack


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town*









by jordantchamberlain, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Town Hall - Stjepan Radic Square*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*









by Rei. in forest, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik port*









by mariusz621


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik walls*









by LusoFox, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - City of Light*









by natureluv, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Views from Dubrovnik city walls*









by Perika79, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*For Dubrovnik*









by etnacitam, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Scene from the river Sava in Slavonski Brod*









by prki, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fortress in Slavonski Brod*









by prki, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb at Christmas time*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb at Christmas time*









by zg.girl, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor at Christmas time*









by robi76, pticica


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by natureluv, Flickr


^^^^


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic*









by mladenmax, http://pticica.gorila.hr/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic - Dubrovnik bridge*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic - Dubrovnik by night*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic - Dubrovnik by night*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic - Dubrovnik bridge*









by IvanZD, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pearl of the Adriatic*









by AdriaticWeather, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik roofs*









by marina82, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Dominican Monastery of St. Dominic*









by bacinac, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*









by rainman, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Walls*









by El_Cat, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Morning in the port*









by književnik, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Banje*









by asc, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Križevci skyline*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum, Istria, the smallest town on the world*


by me


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by IvanZD, crometeo.net


*Lovely *Dubrovnik :master:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (2)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (3)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (4)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (5)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (6)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (7)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (8)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (9)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (10)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (11)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (12)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (13)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (14)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (15)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (16)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (17)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (18)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (19)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (20)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (21)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (22)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (23)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (24)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (25)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (26)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (27)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (28)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (29)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (30)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (31)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (32)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (33)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (34)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (35)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (36)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (37)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (38)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net

End of the report.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


^^^^^^ Thank you for all that photos of Gospić MauntMan:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (1)*

Thanks, P.C.Dolabella. I have long waited for this report comes on line. Now add the extension. Photos are excellent. It would be a shame not to publish them. :cheers:









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (2)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (3)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (4)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (5)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (6)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (7)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (8)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (9)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (10)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (11)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (12)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (13)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (14)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (15)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (16)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (17)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (18)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (19)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (20)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospić), crometeo.net


----------



## OriginalEuropean (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful country, although when i think of Croatia, i think of summer, not winter. 


Cheers from Albania, i hope to visit Croatia next summer!


:cheers:


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just trying to add a photo but I think I have messed up !!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^

@ OriginalEuropean: Thanks. I know that most people associated Croatian idea for the summer. However, we present Croatia as a whole. There are those who enjoy winter.

@ GibJoe1973: Thank you for your desire to get involved in this thread. Your problems with photos likely to occur because you are not given permission to publish photos. Now it hinders you. I saw it - a good Photo.

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (21)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (22)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (23)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (24)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (25)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (26)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (27)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (28)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (29)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (30)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (31)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (32)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (33)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (34)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (35)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (36)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (37)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (38)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (39)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (40)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (41)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (42)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (43)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (44)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić (45)*









by Velebitska Bura (Aleksandar Gospic), crometeo.net

End of report!


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

MountMan said:


> ^^
> 
> @ OriginalEuropean: Thanks. I know that most people associated Croatian idea for the summer. However, we present Croatia as a whole. There are those who enjoy winter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I have looked at the "Thread Display Options" in Skyscrapercity and the box to show images is ticked, so I dont really know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

GibJoe1973 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have looked at the "Thread Display Options" in Skyscrapercity and the box to show images is ticked, so I dont really know what I am doing wrong.


Everything is fine on SkyscraperCity. I think that the problems do your limitations that you set on Flickr. The simplest is to set a picture by inserting the direct link in order to bring pictures:
*"







"*
Problems are in this link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5102878437/
This is not a typical link for fotos from Flickr. That link in the forum can not be loaded.
Open your photo in Flickr at full size, right click, "copy image location". This link can be displayed.
If in the menu after a right click does not appear the option "Copy image location" - the reason is your prohibiting the use of yours photos from Flickr.
:cheers:


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

MountMan said:


> Everything is fine on SkyscraperCity. I think that the problems do your limitations that you set on Flickr. The simplest is to set a picture by inserting the direct link in order to bring pictures:
> *"
> 
> 
> ...



Just managed to sort it out !! What I was doing wrong was that from Flickr I was getting the HTML instead of the BBCode. 

Thanks for your help !!


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

[/url] Krka National Park by GibJoe1973, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Amazing series of Velebit photos!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum - the smallest town on the world*

Thanks, brch. Go you. :cheers:


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum - the smallest town on the world II*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum - the smallest town on the world III*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum - the smallest town on the world IV*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes (1)*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes (2)*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes (3)*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar morning*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar morning*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar Arena*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - on the coast*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*

Reports in this thread:
*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2
*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Arena (roman amphitheatre)*









by nonicro, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pedestrian bridge over the river Drava in Osijek*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - the atmosphere of my city*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - the atmosphere of my city (2)*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin - Old Town*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega, Slavonia*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cogrljevo lake, Moravice, Gorski kotar region*









by Patty, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split cards*









by vedran-st, pticica

Reports in this thread:
*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2
*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3[/QUOTE]


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River*









by labinjon, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River - Skradin*









by shranilo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River - Islet Visovac with Franciscan monastery*









by Crni_Vitez, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River - Waterfall Krcic*









by IvicaE, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River - Waterfall Skradinski Buk*









by Vasja, pticica

Reports in this thread:

*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir and debt*









by ciovka, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir card*









by josko, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - Cathedral of St. Lawrence*









by pahujica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - anchored Tirena*









by ciovka, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*









by Dömösi Imre, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marina, Okrug Gornji, Ciovo Island*









by Maciej Godniak, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - town clock*









by Dömösi Imre, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*









by Marisa Mancuso, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir alley*









by LusoFox, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir street*









by LusoFox, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Window in Trogir*









by Nikki&Michi, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*









by Nikki&Michi, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by vrsar, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar - sunset*









by vrsar, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar - church of St. Martin*









by vrsar, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by vrsar, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Gośka, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Gośka, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar by night*









by Domenico Marchi, Flickr

Reports in this thread:

*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Rijeka*









by Largo2000, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Diocletian's Palace*









by jack metthey, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice waterfalls in winter*









by Mrgud, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice waterfalls in winter II*









by Mrgud, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes in winter*









by Roni, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes in winter II*









by zdravac, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes in winter III*









by vigga, pticica

Reports in this thread:

*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

[/url] Trogir, Croatia by GibJoe1973, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In front of Split*

@GibJoe1973:
Thank you upon your participation in the thread. Hopefully it will still take some time.
Your photos on Flickriver are excellent. I'm glad to have them a lot from the Croatian.
:cheers:









by vedran-st, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flagpoles in front of the St. Duje*









by vedran-st, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - in the port*









by vedran-st, pticica


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Croatia is incredible. It's only a matter of time until everyone catches on and the country becomes overrun with tourists.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Thanks, Marbur66.
In all of the necessary sustainable development, as well as in tourism.









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - let it snow......*









by Arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - let it snow...... II*









by Arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - let it snow...... III*









by Arsen, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj in the evening*









by ~SeRaH~, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Ilica 39 - House Keglevic*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Ilica 49 - Croatian Chamber of Trades and Crafts - Architects: Aleksandar Freudenreich and Zvonimir Požgaj*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Ilica 49 - Croatian Chamber of Trades and Crafts - Architects: Aleksandar Freudenreich and Zvonimir Požgaj*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Ilica*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Britanski trg - British Square*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Lanište - Arena Centar*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Lanište - Arena Centar*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Lanište - Arena Centar*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Miramarska Street*









by roksoslav, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Losinj*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Splitska kaleta - Split small street*









by vedran-st, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Kalelarga street*









by Mrgud, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar region: Curak, which originates in the Zeleni Vir*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar region: Zeleni Vir*









by rudla, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral - some details (1)*

Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary was built in 1217th year. After the earthquake of 1880. was carried out extensive renovation of the cathedral in Neo-Gothic style (1880th-1906th), designed by Viennese architect F. Schmidt, and construction was led by Hermann Bollé.









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral - some details (2)*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral - some details (3)*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral - some details (4)*









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral - some details (5)*

Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary was built in 1217th year. After the earthquake of 1880. was carried out extensive renovation of the cathedral in Neo-Gothic style (1880th-1906th), designed by Viennese architect F. Schmidt, and construction was led by Hermann Bollé.









by Roberat, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Forum*









Grad Pula


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Forum*









Glas Istre


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of Sv. Spirit on the island in Novigrad sea at dawn*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatian at dusk*









by thenightrider,


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

Croatia is much beautiful than Serbia.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Renewed Hotel Korana*

@ ensarsever: I'm glad to hear that you liked my country. We here do not compare with others, we want to introduce our homeland. We are aware that there are many things that others do not have, primarily the rich and diverse nature. Many national parks now represent a worldwide attraction. The cultural diversity and richness of the best information tells about the great number of buildings and entire cities under UNESCO protection as part of the world's cultural heritage. In Europe, Croatia has the most protected goods of intangible culture.
The Mediterranean as it once was - the best preserved on the Croatian coast, in a number of preserved old town, with a continuous culture of city living a lot longer than 2000 years, from ancient Greece and ancient Rome.
:cheers:









by croatian forumer Karlowac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*On the coast of rising Kupa river*









by croatian forumer Karlowac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - View towards the old town Dubovac*









by croatian forumer Karlowac


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by croatian forumer Rocky031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek in winter*









by Mercurius, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by croatian forumer mali_john


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by croatian forumer dodop_ri


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka under the snow*









by ZlatkoM, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec on the north of Croatia*









by shranilo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec - Old Town*









by shranilo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec under snow*









by shranilo, pticica

Reports in this thread:

*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir: Covnent*

Remains of sculptures and ancient stone structures in the back yard of a convent in Trogir.
Photo: Heidi Voss-Nilsen









by Voss-Nilsen, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir: St_Lawrence*

The Cathedral of St Lawrence / Katedrala Sv. Lovre in Trogir old town. The construction of the curch startet as early as 1213 and finished during the 17th century.
Photo: Heidi Voss-Nilsen









by Voss-Nilsen, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir_bell_tower (3)*

Trogir - St. Michael Bell-tower.
Photo: Heidi Voss-Nilsen









by Voss-Nilsen, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sv_Tudor (4)*

Ciovo Island: Sv Tudor / St Theodore church in Okrug Gornji.
Photo: Heidi Voss-Nilsen









by Voss-Nilsen, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ciovo Island: A boat on the beach in Okrug Gornji*









by Voss-Nilsen, Flickr

Trogir - VR panorama 360 by Darko Rom

Trogir 2 - VR panorama 360 by Darko Rom


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten at sunset*









by LEO™, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten - church of St. Juraj*









by christian.graef, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten - church of St. Juraj (2)*









by michel.corrent, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*









by kasheta, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten II*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten III*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten IV*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten at dusk*









by josko, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten - beach*









by modesti, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*









by tprcela, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grebastica, near Primosten - sunset*









by Veres Zoltán, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten - Dalmatian Diamond*









by Busa Péter, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rogoznica*









by Vass Szabolcs, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rogoznica*









by Hiszi, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rogoznica*









by rosalba sgroia, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rogoznica*









by Kuba Staszczyk, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island II*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik wineroom above the sea*









by Baju Joe, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*After season in Baška on Krk Island*

Baška is a small town located on the island of Krk, in the Kvarner Bay, on the Adriatic seacoast of Croatia. The population of its municipality is 1,554 (2001), with 901 residents in Baška itself and the rest to be found in three other villages (Batomalj, Draga Bašćanska and Jurandvor).
Baška has one of the most beautiful beaches to be found in Croatia or on the Adriatic coast. Sea shells and marine life abound.
The historic stone inscription known as the Baška tablet was found in Jurandvor nearby. The city is also famous for its aquarium.









by Gregor Samsa, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska*









by michel.corrent


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska*









by Been Around, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Old Town of Baška*









by satnavigator, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Town*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Town - Main Square*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk at dusk*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk - view from Kamplin Square*









by smichyclass, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Monastery Glavotok on Krk Island*









by smichyclass, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija sunset*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lungomare in Opatija*









by krnjeha, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*









by arsen, pticica

Reports in this thread:

*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula on island of Korcula*









by dat_sim, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik*









by monikapyzalska, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter on Ucka*









by Kresimir Simatovic, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - moonrise (4)*









by darkmatter, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik by night (5)*









by Valentino Stanicic, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Onofrio Fountain Dubrovnik 1438 (6)*









by dleiva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Football, Dubrovnik (7)*









by St Stev, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Governor's House and Cathedral (8)*









by dleiva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Pile Gate (9)*









by dleiva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blaise´s Church in Dubrovnik (10)*









by dleiva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Early morning in Dubrovnik (11)*









by dleiva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*DUBROVNIK CATHEDRAL AND RECTOR'S PALACE (12)*









by dleiva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Rector´s Palace, old town Dubrovnik*









by dleiva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dawn in Dubrovnik (14)*









by dleiva, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Koprivnica*









by croatian forumer* P.C.Dolabella*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Hall Town Garden (1)*









by croatian forumer *LAMPAŠ8*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Hall Town Garden (2)*









by croatian forumer *LAMPAŠ8*


----------



## mornt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice country


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina, Zagorje*









by Marcel Mlinarić - CR…, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina, Zagorje*









by Gordana Muraja, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina - Museum of evolution*









by Marcel Mlinarić - CR…, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina Early Man*









by frano marko, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Roman Amphitheatre (Arena)*









by Sphinx!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj, Bunica*









by Krisztián Antal, picasaweb


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by Michael D, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by Michael D, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by Michael D, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by Michael D, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by bostjan85, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by bostjan85, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by Lintz Gyula®, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis*









by Lintz Gyula®, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis - mouth of Cetina river, view from the castle "Starigrad" (Fortica)*









by RomanV, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trsteno near Dubrovnik*









by angbar11, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neptune Fountain in the arboretum Trsteno*









by viziimi, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trsteno - SeaView*









by jellie.de, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trsteno*









by Steve Tebe, Panoramio

Reports in this thread:

*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plomin in evening light*









by Vid_Pogacnik, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin, Istria*









by Vid_Pogacnik, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin, Istria*









by Robert Babiak, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin - street in Old Town*









by Robert Babiak, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin Old Town*









by Bibiana Papp, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin, Istria*









by lacow, Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rapska Fjera*









by kay-cee, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rapska Fjera*









by kay-cee, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab*









by ARTtila, panoramio


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

MountMan said:


> by mirank, pticica


Wtf....:lol:........merry christmas and happy new year Croats.
beautiful Ljubljana:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

kozorog said:


> Wtf....:lol:........merry christmas and happy new year Croats.
> beautiful Ljubljana:cheers:


I knew that it was Ljubljana, and I know for a mirank as an author who publishes on Croatian portal Ptičica. Photo is among the photos of the general symbols of Christmas, and I think that's just fine. It is a good fit in these photos.
I do not think well cavil at Christmas.
Some Christmas day stay of all people of good will.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slano bay near Dubrovnik*









by Akos Szabo, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slano bay in night*









by Marcus Schwabe, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slano bay*









by Frank Kaiser, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slano*









by Observer39, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slano*









by boriquito, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slano - evening*









by lcont, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slano*









by zlicina, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Komiža*

on the island of Vis, Croatia









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiža, on the island of Vis - in the shade*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza, Island Vis - shore*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiža at night*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr

Reports in this thread:

*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Nichola's church - Sv. Mikula (Muster)*

St.Nicolas is the patron of Komiza, travelers, sailors and fisherman. Every year on 6th of December, celebrating St.Nicolas, according to local traditions, sacrificial wooden boat is burned in front of the parish church.









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Nichola's church - Sv. Mikula (Muster)*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Nicholas church - Sv. Mikula (Muster)*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island Biševo*

view from Komiza, Vis









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza - different tastes..*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Startrails from Petrova Gora 1*









by bobo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Startrails from Petrova Gora 2*









by bobo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Startrails from Petrova Gora 3*









by bobo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovrecina, Brac Island*

The ruins of an early Christian basilica of St.Lawrence from V-VI century in Lovrecina bay.









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovrecina Bay*

Near place Postira, there is a beautiful bay Lovrecina, with a beautiful sand beach, it is also rich archaeological place where you can find the remains of early Christian church.









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovrecina - bronze medal / front*

found in Lovrecina, near Postira, Brac, Croatia
Lovrecina is a beautiful bay with a beautiful beach, it is also rich archaeological place where you can find the remains of early Christian churches in Dalmatia.









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovrecina - bronze medal / back*









by bodulka - Happy Holidays!, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mljet Island - Monastery Sveta Marija on Veliko jezero (Big Lake)*









by Vjekoslav1, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mljet Island, Sutmiholjska*









by Vjekoslav1, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ogygian sea - Veliko jezero (Big Lake), Mljet*









by Vjekoslav1, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo, east Slavonia*









by croatian forumer oriontrail, www.artz.tk


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dakovo Cathedral*









by croatian forumer oriontrail, www.artz.tk


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dakovo in night*









by croatian forumer oriontrail


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dakovo Cathedral*









by croatian forumer oriontrail, www.artz.tk


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buje and its surroundings, Istria*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria*


by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*X-Mas fantasy II*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by bodulka - Best Wishes for 2011, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik and Lokrum Island*









by bodulka - Best Wishes for 2011, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Minčeta Fortress*









by bodulka - Best Wishes for 2011, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Walls Of Dubrovnik*









by bodulka - Best Wishes for 2011, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port Of Dubrovnik*









by bodulka - Best Wishes for 2011, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik Harbor*









by bodulka - Best Wishes for 2011, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*









by bodulka - Best Wishes for 2011, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by vikcso, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - The City Tower*









by vikcso, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Cathedral of St. Vitus*









by vikcso, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - The Jadrolinija building*

'Jadrolinija' - the Croatian Shipping Company









by vikcso, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by vikcso, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - The "Palazzo Modello" building*









by vikcso, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - The Governor's Palace*









by vikcso, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria - breakwater*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbovsko, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbovsko, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbovsko, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Tower Basketball Club Cibona*









by remzi, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Vlaska street by night*









by remzi, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by remzi, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Madonna Opatija*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Kvarner*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - my city*









by rainman (Boris Kačan), pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Forum*









by rainman (Boris Kačan), pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin - St. Cross*









by OkkO22, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin - St. Nicholas*









by OkkO22, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by yellohmaple, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter port - Osijek*









by anjci, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by herlja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by herlja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orebic, Peljesac peninsula*









by footprints*, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orebic, Peljesac peninsula*









by footprints*, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orebic, Peljesac peninsula*









by hdeeks, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orebic, Peljesac peninsula*









by Boris34, flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Valpovo - eastern Croatia*










by Josip Posavec

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Valpovo II*










by Josip Posavec

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by prolaznik, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - winter on the banks of the River Sava*









by prolaznik, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia - by ivan_ri*









by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia - by ivan_ri (2)*









by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia - by ivan_ri (3)*









by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia - by ivan_ri (4)*









by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia - by ivan_ri (5)*









by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia - by ivan_ri (6)*









by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia - by ivan_ri (7)*









by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia - by ivan_ri (8)*









by croatian forumer *ivan_ri*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb - upper town*










by Josip Posavec

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Pregrada*










by Alen Koprivnjak

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Surroundings of Omis*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Surroundings of Omis (2)*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Surroundings of Omis (3)*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Surroundings of Omis (4)*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Surroundings of Omis*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (2)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (3)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (4)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria (2)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria (3)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria (4)*


by me


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice pics.... lovely landscape!
Vrlo lijepa fotografija .... lijep krajolik!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (5)*

Thanks, The Punisher 1924 :cheers:









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (6)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (7)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (8)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


Reports in this thread:

*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2

*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velika Gorica - Chapel of Wounded Jesus wide*









by Vedran Vrhovac, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medvednica (above Zagreb) in colors*









by Vedran Vrhovac, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lukavec Citadela, in Turopolje, near Velika Gorica*









by Vedran Vrhovac, Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (9)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (10)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (11)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (12)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik (13)*









by matija2304, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (7)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (8)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (9)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (10)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (11)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (12)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (13)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (14)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (15)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (16)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

nevjerojatne fotke...spektakularno...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

LAMPAŠ8 said:


> nevjerojatne fotke...spektakularno...


Slažem se, Lampaš. Hrvatska se doista ima čime podičiti.
Ništa manje nisu spektakularne niti fotke o dva zimska uspona na sjeverni i južni Velebit:

Reports in this thread:
*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2
*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (17)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (18)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (19)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (20)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (21)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (22)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (23)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by orao, crometeo.net


^^^^ Thank you for that MauntMan:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (24)*

Zahvalimo autoru obojica! :cheers:









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (25)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (26)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (27)*









by orao, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo (28)*









by orao, crometeo.net

End of report.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*









by Been Around, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - The Greeting to the Sun by Night*









by Been Around, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by moarplease, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Veliki Tabor, Zagorje region*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian national Marian shrine of Marija Bistrica, Zagorje region*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - aerial shot*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - aerial shot*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

This last round of pictures is particulary awesome!!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, Liburnia, Kvarner*

kay: costa









by Patty, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Icici between Lovran and Opatija*









by Patty, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Icici between Lovran and Opatija (2)*









by Patty, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Antenal - Istria, Estuary mouth of the Mirna River - between Novigrad and Porec*









by Been Around, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter spring in Slavonia these days*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*









by klek, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac*










by Krunoslav Gorup

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac II*










by Boris B

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ogulin*










by panoramawolle

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Countryside near the Plitvice lakes*










by domac_RI

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bizovac near Osijek*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bacinska Lakes, near Ploce, Dalmatia*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria, Castle*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split, St. Jere on Marjan*









by vedran-st, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Early morning in Jelsa, Hvar*









by vedran-st, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa, Sv. John*









by vedran-st, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag at sunset*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kastav, near Rijeka, barrel*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga, Liburnia*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria - Arena*









by moarplease, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fuzine, Gorski kotar region, Bajer Lake*









by Largo2000, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church in Omis*









by ahenobarbus, flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

MountMan said:


> by w34a Damir Alter Mat…, panoramio


Looks more like in Hungary or Slovakia.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko near Opatija*

@seem: Architectural similarities neighboring regions are very common. Slavonia borders with Hungary, indirectly, therefore, with Slovakia.









by dada38, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko near Opatija*









by ZlatkoM, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island - sunset*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split*









by me


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Split - riva*









by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vinagora*










by Malinero

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin at Zadar - Croatian medieval capital*









by Okko22, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin - St. Nicholas church*









by Okko22, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Observatory Tican near Visnjan, Istria, with startrails*









by bobo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj Island near Sibenik*









by rainman, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj Island near Sibenik II*









by dugi1, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj Island near Sibenik III*









by iwanna79, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj Island - aerial shots I*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj Island - aerial shots II*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj Island - aerial shots III*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj - panorama from Brodarica*









by Farsang Péter, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapanj*









by Farsang Péter, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by Ulishna, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*









by vikcso, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Been Around, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by wyrzykus, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Terra Histria: Landscape of Istria*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Terra Histria: Motovun in the fog*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Terra Histria: Misty morning above the Mirna River valley*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Terra Histria: old Istria (Oprtalj)*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Terra Histria: abyss Butori*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Terra Histria: abyss Butori, fall behind*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Terra Histria: abyss Butori*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Terra Histria*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin, near Split*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin, near Split II*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin, near Split*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin, near Split IV*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cakovec*










by Spakedraws

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kostrena, near Rijeka*









by dada38, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - Fortress Kamerlengo*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset over Rab Island*









by deymosD, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab town*









by uganaga, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab street*









by aaroscape, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - A Nightscape*









by deymosD, flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^motovun u magli.....:eek2:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on Hvar Island II*









by Vedran Vrhovac, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on Hvar Island III*









by Vedran Vrhovac, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on Hvar Island IV*









by Vedran Vrhovac, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on Hvar Island V*









by Vedran Vrhovac, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on Hvar Island VI*









by Vedran Vrhovac, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town*









by mrgud, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town*









by _Vee_, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Sunset*









by Vjekoslav1, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar town by night*









By Adriatic2Alps Photography, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Harbor of Hvar Town*









by mhodges, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar - St. Stephen*









by Voss-Nilsen, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar*









by mrgud, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - new university campus*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - new university campus II*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from Gornja Podstrana*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from Gornja Podstrana II*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from Gornja Podstrana III*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from Gornja Podstrana IV*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from Gornja Podstrana V*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - tower on fortress*









by roksoslav, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Arena (roman amphitheatre)*









by roksoslav, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Arena II*









by roksoslav, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Arena III*









by roksoslav, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Arena IV*









by roksoslav, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split by night*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split by night II*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj (Portole), Istria - City Lodge*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj (Portole), Istria - City Lodge II*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj (Portole), Istria*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj (Portole), Istria*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Momijan, northwest Istria, with Savudrija bay in the back*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The remains of the castle Momijan*


by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Slavonski Brod*










by Damir Alter

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik*

A narrow street in the center of Šibenik, leading to the cathedral of St. James, a masterpiece of Croatian renaissance architecture.









by predov4n, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik*









by n7design, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*









by Farsang Péter, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka river near Skradin*









by Farsang Péter, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfalls on the river Krka*









by Farsang Péter, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*









by Frits van den Dop, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - panorama*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar Paradise*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island*









by Gregor Samsa, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. Lovro in Vivodina, near Karlovac*









by Marin Stanisic, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Springtime in vineyards under the St. Lovro church*









by Marin Stanisic, panoramio


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Rab*










by Z_Jelica

:cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by Marin Stanisic, panoramio


^^^^ St Laurentius in Vivodina


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kamanje*










by Zlatnik

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River, Lika*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko jezero, Gorski kotar region*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*

Thanks, FLAWDA-FELLA









by mayo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. Ana in Brod Fortress*









by mayo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buje, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buje, Istria II*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun emerges from the mist*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj, Istria*









by arsen, pticica[/QUOTE]


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slovenian Alps from Buje, Istria*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Velebit*










by Aleksandar Gospic

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Koprivnica*










by Branka 131

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Duga Resa*










by Tanocki

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica, Northern Adriatic*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica, Northern Adriatic II*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica, Northern Adriatic III*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica, Northern Adriatic IV*


by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*GRAD KRK NA OTOKU KRKU*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter in the Gorski Kotar*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter in the Gorski Kotar II*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Gradac*










by Johann Pipet

:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Veliki Lubenovac - Northern Velebit*










by Boro P.

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net

Reports in this thread:
*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2
*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3
*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo by orao*
Page 1, Page 2, Page 3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 2*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net

Reports in this thread:
*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2
*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3
*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo by orao*
Page 1, Page 2, Page 3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 3*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 4*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 5*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 6*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 7*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net

To be continued.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 8*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net

Reports in this thread:
*Winter ascent on the southern Velebit in Paklenica National Park, by Aleksandar Gospic (39 photos)*
Page1 , Page2
*Winter ascent of the northern Velebit in National Park Northern Velebit by Aleksandar Gospic (45 photos)*
Page1 , Page2 , Page3
*Winter trip to the mountain Biokovo by orao*
Page 1, Page 2, Page 3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 9*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 10*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 11*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 12*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 13*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 14*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubovac castle by Karlovac*










by Maretic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 15*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 16*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 17*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 18*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 19*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 20*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 21*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 22*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 23*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 24*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 25*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 26*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 27*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 28*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 29*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 30*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 31*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter by AdriaticWeather 32*









by AdriaticWeather, crometeo.net

End of report.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svetvincenat, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svetvincenat, Istria II*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by wyrzykus, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Elafiti Islands at sunset*









by wyrzykus, flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*PANORAMA ZAGREBA*

foto:Zagrebfever


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer *vet*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (2)*









by croatian forumer *vet*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (3)*









by croatian forumer *vet*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (4)*









by croatian forumer *vet*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svetvincenat, Istria - Parish Church of the Annunciation of Mary*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svetvincenat, Istria - Grimani Castle*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by w34a Damir Alter Mat..., panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*









by pegase1972, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Losinj on Losinj Island*









by croatian forumer *Karlowac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Losinj on Losinj Island*









by croatian forumer *Karlowac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar scene*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bakar*










by Radovicar

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Klenovnik*










by Zatletic

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trakoscan Castle*









by *RaLe*, flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK JUČER*



















photos by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Milna on Brac Island - Milna Harbour*









by ana buzancic peterc…, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Milna Harbour II*









by ana buzancic peterc…, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Milna Brac Island*









by Jan Schaffer, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening sun in Milna harbour*









by Are D, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crni Lug, the main entrance to the National Park Risnjak, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin, Istria - Old Town*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town on Hvar Island*









by L. R., flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of Hvar*









by fotoramas, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town*









by fotoramas, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik*


Sibenik by Luca Vallone, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston*


Ston, Croatia by eleanor.rose, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-EUROPSKA AVENIJA*

foto:rocky031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split in the early morning (2)*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town on Rab Island*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Rovinj by VVCephei, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec on the north of Croatia*









by shranilo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krizevci in winter evening*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin, Istria - Church of Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary*

The church was built in 1336th year.


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Risnjak, Gorski Kotar region: view towards the mountain of Velebit*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on Risnjak mountain*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dawn at Risnjak*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Partially frozen Lake Ježevo, near Zagreb*









by Vedran Vrhovac, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*


motovun#2. by neliaKor, on Flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zadar*










by Jonas Korom

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Dalmatia*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - port*









by nenodu, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik in night*









by nenodu, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - belltower*









by nenodu, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*









by nenodu, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Fort Revelin*









by nenodu, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frozen lake in Mrzla Vodica, Gorski Kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sinj, Dalmatian Zagora*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*


The red clocktower by András Kugler, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Župa Dubrovačka*









By christina_2008


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lokrum Island*









By Rapsak


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*


Opatija, Croatia by Z E D S P I C S ™, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*









by krnjeha, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Kvarner*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

MountMan said:


> Opatija, Croatia by Z E D S P I C S ™, on Flickr



Beautiful view....thanks.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Peter Supetarska Draga, Rab Island*









by ninok, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - four belltowers*









by Filip95, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset over Rab*









by Filip95, crometeo.net


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK ZIMI*

FOTO:menace


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

foto:krunoslav perasović


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak*


Sisak by stjepanvego, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak Archive*


Sisak Archive by Viktor_Bublic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak from above*


Sisak from above III. by stjepanvego, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak City hall*


Sisak City hall by Viktor_Bublic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak*









by malagnomina, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - Cathedral*









by zrinko, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj by night*


Senj by night by ZooLeaN, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*


Untitled by _Vee_, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag*


Karlobag-Panorama by KovaZg, on Flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Daruvar*










by Grcic Marinko

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Daruvar II*



















by Grcic Marinko

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, Liburnia*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, Liburnia*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran, Liburnia*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvor na Uni - traditional construction*









by Takeadventure, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city, near Kanfanar, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city, near Kanfanar, Istria (2)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad - dead city, near Kanfanar, Istria (3)*


by me


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ostrc*










by Vedran Stimac

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad, Hvar Island*


Stari Grad, Hvar, Croatia, Summer 2007 by Zenzanon, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Peljesac peninsula - Orebic, Viganj*


Orebic - Viganj (Peljesac) by {Jadranka}, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Ston, Peljesac peninsula*


Mali Ston (Peljesac) by {Jadranka}, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Tvrđa (Citadel)*

Tvrđa (English: Citadel) is the Old Town of the city of Osijek in Croatia. It is the best-preserved ensemble of Baroque buildings in Croatia and consists of a Habsburg star fort built on the right bank of the River Drava. Tvrda has been described by the World Monuments Fund as "a unique example of an eighteenth-century baroque military, administrative, and commercial urban center".
More on Wikipedia









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Tvrđa (Citadel) (2)*









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Tvrđa (Citadel) (3)*









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Tvrđa (Citadel) (4)*









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Tvrđa (Citadel) (5)*

Tvrda (English: Citadel) is the Old Town of the city of Osijek in Croatia. It is the best-preserved ensemble of Baroque buildings in Croatia and consists of a Habsburg star fort built on the right bank of the River Drava. Tvrda has been described by the World Monuments Fund as "a unique example of an eighteenth-century baroque military, administrative, and commercial urban center".
More on Wikipedia

Museum of Slavonia








by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir (2)*


Trogir by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir (3)*


Trogir by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir (4)*


Trogir by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir (5)*


Trogir by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Da zivee italianskata arhitektura! Prekrasni gradove sa postroili v Harvatska! Pozdravi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridge in Kosinj, Lika*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Eve in Cres, Cres Island*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj, fort Nehaj*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*


Vrsar - Istria - Croatia by Been Around, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Land Gate*


Zadar - Dalmatia - Croatia by Been Around, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovacko primorje - Trnovica*









by matrix, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin pedestrian zone*









by NITROS, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin pedestrian zone (2)*









by NITROS, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - City and Stars*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vocin, north Slavonia*









by Kiki, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vocin, north Slavonia (2)*









by Kiki, crometeo.net


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

MountMan said:


> by me


beautiful


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

MountMan said:


> by Vasja, pticica



just love this shot....:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan, Istria*


Croatia - Istria - Grožnjan by Been Around, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski at night*


Novi Vinodolski at night by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski, Dalmatian Zagora - The Blue Lake (Modro jezero)*


2010-08-01_016 by MCMLXXV, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski, Dalmatian Zagora - The Red Lake (Crveno jezero)*


Red Lake (Crveno jezero) in Imotski by CroatianFan, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor, small town in the vicinity of Zagreb*


Samobor by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*

This square is the heart of Samobor with beautiful buildings, lots of cafés and restaurants, the view of the St. Anastazija church and Gradna river.


Samobor by Roberat, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*


Vukovar 2008 by kroatenlady, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - the watertower, a symbol of Vukovar*


Vukovar by for.science, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetar, Brac Island*









by Split Weather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetar, Brac Island*









by Split Weather, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by Michael Cavén, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by GANIMEDES 354, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres, Cres Island*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli, Cres Island*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zminj, Istria*


by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopud, Lopud Island*


Untitled by Woesinger, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by Prki, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Plitvice Lakes by marcel_zaugg, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


(566) Plitvička jezera / Plitvice Lakes / Plitwitzer Seen by Franz St., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*


Croatia - Istria - Porec by Been Around, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Antenal, near Novigrad, Istria*


Antenal - Istria - Croatia by Been Around, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Dalmatia*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by joyride, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - modern architecture*









by samosvoja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk, Krk Island*


Krk Croatia by bvlahov1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk, Krk Island*


Croatia - Krk by Been Around, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*


Makarska, panoramique du port by Sandrine 87, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*


Plage de Makarska (Makarska beach) by Sandrine 87, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci*


Vinkovci 17 by Tomislav Majdancic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci*


Vinkovci 23 by Tomislav Majdancic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*


Karlovac Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*


Karlovac Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - new Baptist church, still under construction*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Devil's passage, near Skrad, Gorski Kotar region*









by Velebitska Bura (A.Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Green vortex, near Skrad, Gorski Kotar region*

Devil's passage and the Green vortex are part of the same protected canyon landscape









by Velebitska Bura (A.Gospic), crometeo.net


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

MountMan, can you also pinpoint the place in Google Maps?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

cinxxx said:


> MountMan, can you also pinpoint the place in Google Maps?


Unfortunately, I do not have enough time to deal with it. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island*


Pag - Hrvatska by Davide Cornacchini, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island landscape*


Pag by ico3000, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag town by night*


Pag_4 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Town - Church of the Assumption of the Holy Mary*


Pag_9 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb by Roberat, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb that vanishes replaced by glass and steel by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Zagreb Avenue*


Zagreb Avenue by fotomatija, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*One of sources of the river Gacka, Lika region*









by Patty, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes idyll*









by Patty, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria - Palace Bembo-Soardo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - Croatian Baroque city*


Varaždin - Horvaatia by pitsimeister, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - Croatian Baroque city*


Varaždin - Croatian baroque city (4) by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - Croatian Baroque city*


Varaždin centre by dkasmo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Betina, Island of Murter*


Betina by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Betina, Island of Murter*


Betina by cairistine, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian State Archives*


zagreb_20110305_074 by phespirit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mimara Museum*


zagreb_20110305_073 by phespirit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bosut river in Vinkovci*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest.com

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria - Amphitheatre*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria - Amphitheater inside*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - James Joyce and "Golden Gate" (Triumphal Arch)*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - aerial shot (I)*


pula_2 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - aerial shot (II)*


pula_1 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Colors of the island of Mljet*









by Vasja, pticica

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin*


Varazdin_12 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin*


Varazdin_9 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

MountMan said:


> by arsen, pticica


Striking resemblance to the "Colosseum" in Rome!! :shocked:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*


DSC_5697 by Art - travel pics, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria - City Theatre*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - Cathedral*


DSC_4497 by Art - travel pics, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Zarecki roof near Pazin, Istria*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Losinj - Losinj Island*









by Gere, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - blows (a strong southerly wind)*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria - pano*









by croatian forumer *nyl*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









photo by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Climb the Risnjak - Gorski Kotar region*









by axxo, pticica

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*On top of Risnjak - view of Gorski Kotar*









by axxo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dalj on the Danube river*









by Tomislav Vukovic,panoramio 


map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dalj on the Danube river*









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split by night*


Into the night by rectangulART, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*My Rijeka - said the author*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik Bridge*


Untitled by Stacey Raven Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Hrvatska je ljepa zemlja.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Losinj Apoksiomen*

Thanx, Stanpolitan.









by croatian forumer *apsyrt*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Losinj Apoksiomen*









by croatian forumer *apsyrt*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci cathedral*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, the southernmost part of Istria*

Prestigious tourist guide Lonely Planet has ranked Cape Kamenjak among the ten top tourist destinations in the Mediterranean. It emphasizes the beauty and purity of the landscape, and peace that is provided to tourists. Also, Cape Kamenjak is known for being on it grows very rare aromatic and medicinal herbs.









by Goran Sabelic/Cropix, jutarnji.hr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, the southernmost part of Istria (II)*









by Goran Sabelic/Cropix, jutarnji.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, the southernmost part of Istria (III)*

Prestigious tourist guide Lonely Planet has ranked Cape Kamenjak among the ten top tourist destinations in the Mediterranean. It emphasizes the beauty and purity of the landscape, and peace that is provided to tourists. Also, Cape Kamenjak is known for being on it grows very rare aromatic and medicinal herbs.









by Goran Sabelic/Cropix, jutarnji.hr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice Beach on the island of Cres*

^^
Recently, Bild included two Croatian beaches among the 40 most beautiful beaches in the world.
Lubenice Beach on the island of Cres is classified at the 15th place, and the beach Zlatni rat in Bol on Brac Island on the 16th place.
Among other famous sandy beaches in Croatia are the beach in Baska on the island of Krk, Zrce on the island of Pag, Saharun beaches on the island of Dugi otok (Long Island), the beach below Mt Biokovo: Baska Voda, Makarska, Tucepi ...
It should be noted that there are a whole host of small and very nice beaches in different parts of the Adriatic.
Recommendation can be much more. To travel by train is best to go to Split. Beaches below Mt Biokovo are very close, and here is the closest to go in Dubrovnik.

Lubenice, Cres 8 by Dejan Slavkovic, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice Beach on the island of Cres (II)*

Playa Lubenice (Kroatien - Cres) by All4Phones, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice Beach on the island of Cres (III)*

Lubenice - spiaggia by Gaia_strain, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice Beach on the island of Cres (IV)*









by marty78, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zlatni rat beach in Bol on the island of Brac*









by croatian forumer *C.J.B.*

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zlatni rat beach in Bol on the island of Brac (II)*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*

Bol - photothread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zlatni rat beach in Bol on the island of Brac (III)*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zlatni rat beach in Bol on the island of Brac (IV)*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kilometer-long sandy beach in Baska on the island of Krk*


"Big Wednesday" in Baška - Great Beach 1 by satnavigator, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks very much  How do I get from Split to Dubrovnik and then to those islands of Krk and Brac? - they both look very enticing. Are there ferries from Rijeka to Krk or Cres and I guess there are ferries to Brac and Dubrovnik from Split?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Urbanista1 said:


> Thanks very much  How do I get from Split to Dubrovnik and then to those islands of Krk and Brac? - they both look very enticing. Are there ferries from Rijeka to Krk or Cres and I guess there are ferries to Brac and Dubrovnik from Split?


From Rijeka to Baska you can go by bus. Island of Krk is connected with the mainland by bridge. On the island of Cres you can go by ferry from the island of Krk.
From Split to Brac you can go by ferry boat.
From Split to Dubrovnik you can go by boat or bus.
---
All detailed information can be found on the web site of tourist board of area, for example, requires tz krk, tz baska, tz cres, tz brac etc.
All information on ships and ferries you will find on the www.jadrolinija.hr.
All these sites have been translated into more languages.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Lungomare (promenade along coast)*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Hotel Miramar*









by ZlatkoM, pticica


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Baranja region












By Rocky031


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek,promenade












By Rocky031


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Axman house,also called "Kuća na brijegu" what means house on the hill. (this is tallest point in the city)












By Rocky031


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bijelo Brdo












by P0sk0k,panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Klet below Mt Kalnik (klet = small houses in or near vineyards, tipical for north of Croatia)*









by croatian forumer *brch*

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Klet below Mt Kalnik (klet = small houses in or near vineyards, tipical for north of Croatia)*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag on Pag Island*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

^^ Thanx, Yellow Fever









by Lihnida, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The storm is stored on Kvarner and Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Scenes from the Baranja region*









photos from http://www.tzbaranje.hr/

Baranja region is part of Slavonia. It is bordered by the rivers Drava and Danube, and the state border between Croatia and Hungary.

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Scenes from the Baranja region (II)*









photos from http://www.tzbaranje.hr/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Scenes from the Baranja region (III)*









photos from http://www.tzbaranje.hr/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Scenes from the Baranja region (IV)*









photos from http://www.tzbaranje.hr/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spring landscape of areas below the mountain Kalnik*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spring landscape of areas below the mountain Kalnik (II)*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spring landscape of areas below the mountain Kalnik (III)*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*









by croatian forumer Ballota


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik Croatia by biktopincanada, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik Croatia by biktopincanada, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bajer Lake, Fuzine, Gorski kotar region*









by ninok, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mljet - Island of the Gods*









by Vasja, pticica

The author said:
MLJET-they did not randomly selected to be enjoyed on it. Did not really paradise island on which the peace with the birds chirping and the smell of pine is powered by the eyes of these beautiful colors. Intact it seems like the last oasis snatched from the world ....

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by Prolaznik, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by Prolaznik, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan, Istria*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (I)*









by croatian forumer Rocky031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (II)*









by croatian forumer Rocky031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor (III)*









by croatian forumer Rocky031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island - one of the many natural sandy beach*


Gromin Dolac by nekitamo, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*


Panoram of Primošten, Croatia, 09/2007 by lukasz_j, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*


Primošten by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac*









by thenightrider, pticica

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town on Rab Island*









by Ivana_P, pticica

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town on Rab Island*









by Ivana_P, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Valley Franceskija, Istria - look at the Dolomite*









by Gere, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*


Porec by Luca Palma, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin by night*


Varaždin at night by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Arena (amphitheater)*


pula arena by tud5000, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Arena*


Zagreb by Roberat, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by msablic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River in Gorski kotar region*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes Waterfalls*


Plitvice Lakes Waterfalls by Luciano's Suite, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-POGLED SA HOTELA OSIJEK*

foto:alek os


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenice near Opatija*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*


*** by Ulishna, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*


Untitled by Petrana Sekula, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selce*









by Lihnida, pticica

map


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was in Croatia six years ago, fantastic holiday destination.
Spent time in Omis, maybe few photos of it? I'd be grateful


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*


Down the Stradun by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Glimpsing the Stradun*


Glimpsing the Stradun by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek I*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek II*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek III*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Našice I*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Našice II*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Slavonian hills*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Jankovac-Nature park Papuk*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Požega*



by me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

you took nice photos!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*


by me


map


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Realy great photos of Slavonija kay:
Do you maybe have some from the village of Beli Manastir?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopud Island in Elafiti Islands*

@Zagor666: Beli Manastir photos were published on several occasions. Again will come to order. :cheers:


Lopud, Iles Elaphites, Dalmatie, Croatie. by villerose4431, on Flickr

map


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Zagor666 said:


> Realy great photos of Slavonija kay:
> Do you maybe have some from the village of Beli Manastir?


kay:
Beli Manastir isnt a village its a city,actually the only one in Baranja region 

*Beli Manastir-Baranja region*



by *tomislav.janic,panoramio*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dalj*

Dalj is a village located on 2 rivers,Jama and Danube 



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dalj II*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dalj III*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dalj IV*



Milutin Milanković (1879.1958),a global known climatologist,astronomer,geophysicist and mathematician was born in this house on 28 May 1879.

by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Aljmaš I*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue Gacka - one of sources of the river Gacka: Majerovo Vrilo*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk bridge*


Croatia - Krk by Been Around @ home, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medveja beach*


Croatia - Medveja by Been Around @ home, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*


zadar croatia by thazai, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cetina river in Omis*


The Cetina River in Omiš by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

MountMan said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3535/3179528219_53c0538863_b.jpg[/url]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Požar?
> ...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Mislim da je počelo nadirati jugo!
Tko zna, svašta bi moglo biti.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Great Cave near Vela Luka, Korcula Island*









by rainman, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Premantura near Pula - aerial shot*









by Mario Rosanda, medulin.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pjescana uvala near Pula - aerial shot*









by Mario Rosanda, medulin.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag town beach*


Pag - Dalmatia - Croatia - 8 o`clock p.m. by Been Around @ home, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Daruvar*









by croatian forumer *brch*

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Daruvar*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bajer Lake in Fuzine, Gorski kotar region*









by ninok, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška Voda from Biokovo mountain*


Baška Voda in the morning by antonD90, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dusk in Baška Voda*


Dusk in Baška Voda by Wesss17, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska Voda - beaches I*


Baška Voda near Makarska, Dalmatia, Croatia by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska Voda - beaches II*


Baška Voda near Makarska, Dalmatia, Croatia by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by croatian forumer *syka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by croatian forumer *syka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (II)*









by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (III)*









by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (IV)*









by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Fort St. Ivan*









by viper, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Fort Lovrijenac in the blue hour*









by viper, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*


Trogir by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*


Trogir by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*









by annera, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*









by Nidge, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec - Euphrasian Basilica*


Porec by FerPer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec - beach life*


Croatia - Porec by Been Around @ home, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK PANORAMA*

>>>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac, Old Town*

Church of the Holy Trinity









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac, Old Town*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac, Old Town*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by rainman, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakošćan*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest.com

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke*









by Vasja, pticica

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Kantrida*









by Lihnida, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Koprivnica*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Koprivnica*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula by night*









by Gere, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Savudrija lighthouse*









by Gere, hrphotocontest.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago national park*

Among 1000 plus Croatian islands one archipelago stands out as unique, it is Kornati archipelago national park.
140 islands on the area of 320 square km's make them densest group of islands in the entire Mediterranean sea.
None of them is permanently inhabited, there are no settlements and no boat or ferry line to connect them with the coast. There isn't a single car here, or road. Just untouched nature and crystal clear blue sea.


Kornati by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago National park*


kornati by *helmen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago National park*









by nula1, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago National park*









by Ivana_P, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krizevci*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krizevci*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Island Landscape - Pudarica beach*


Rab Landscape by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - Lopar: San Marino Beach*


Rab, Croatia by G Travels, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town - fascinating*


fascinating by kristoforina, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - Saint Euphemia sunset*


Saint Euphemia sunset by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*


Trogir by Routard05, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tucepi beach*


Tučepi by Greg and Kara, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tucepi beach*


Tučepi beach by Ajan Alen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin, Istria - sandy beaches*


Medulin - Istria by Been Around, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Medulin*


tramonto in medulin by simo_cordio, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Medulin*


Peaceful evening by Anton Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik*


Cavtat, Croatia by Phlorida Photog, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik*


Cavtat Harbor, Croatia, Europe by jackie weisberg, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat Bay*


Cavtat Bay, Croatia by Nikonmania, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat sunset*


Cavtat Sunset by tomkellyphoto, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*


Primošten by thenightrider, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten beaches*


IMGP5231 by wake, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten beaches*


IMGP5257 by wake, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old house in Ribnik near Karlovac*


by Marin Stanisic, panoramio

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ribnik - view on old castle Ribnik*


by Marin Stanisic, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island sandy beaches*

On the island of Pag there are many large sand beaches, on the various parts of the island. Zrce beach near Novalja is best known, primarily because a lot of fun for young people.


pag060883 by autistico, on Flickr

flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Novalja, Pag Island*


Sunset on Novalja by naddl79, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Town*


Croazia - Pag by FotoGiovanni 75, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag - Povljana - clear sea*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hrvatsko Zagorje region - typical landscape*


Hrvatsko zagorje by strelar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hrvatsko Zagorje region - typical landscape II*


Landscape by Davor Curic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marusevec Castle - The Most Beautiful Castle*


The Most Beautiful Castle by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr

map


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

Good job, MountMan! Awesome pictures and great country! You have an quite fine artistic skill too  Some of these pictures have made me to think about visiting your country this summer :banana:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria*

THanx, MARIVS IMPERATOR :cheers:


by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod*


by prki, portal ptičica


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga*









by ogimen55 @ fotke.hr


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sljeme tv tower (above Zagreb)*









by Swen @ fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spring Regatta Rijeka - Cres*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lovrecina mansion, near Vrbovec*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Osijek*









by zdravac @ pticica


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Klenovica*









by claire @ pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by fiumanka, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varaždin*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Islet Brusnik, Dalmatia*










by dark_room, ptičica.com
http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001136094_l_0_7bxrjb.jpg


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*

*scrollll>>>>>>*










by me


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*sunset in Rijeka*









by anushhhcka @ fotke.hr


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zagorje*









by Swen @ fotke.hr


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by bobo @ pticica


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mošćenička Draga*









by labinjon @ pticica


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*road in Dalmatian hinterland*









by carpediem @ pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik and Elafiti Islands*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar*










by *dark_room*, ptičica
http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001138551_l_0_209m60.jpg


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

foto:felix


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-new commercial skyscraper Eurodom*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sakarun beach - Dugi otok Island*


Sakarun by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli rat - Dugi otok Island*


veli rat by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Bilje-Castle Savoy*



by me


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Monument from Split,


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Slavonija*










By: arsen, ptičica.com


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Opatija*


by fiumanka @ pticica


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trogir*


by KresimirPregernik @ pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Zavizan, North Velebit National Park*


Going the Distance by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

Velebit, longest range of Croatia and entire Dinaric Alps chain, offers some amazing views which change along the range. One of the best positions to enjoy those views is Zavižan area on North Velebit.
After long and tough climb through the snow and Bura wind on Saturday, Sunday brought crystal clear skies and cold weather with unlimited views.
In northern direction, over the eastern side of Kvarner bay and mountains of Croatia's Gorski Kotar area, all of the Slovenia's Alps were beautifully lined up from west to east, some over 200km away!
It takes some serious atmosphere dust off to reveal all that is there to see, and this is the first time I've seen some of the peaks, after who knows how many occasions being here.

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka river, Lika region*


Gacka by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

At the foot of easternmost branches of Velebit massif lies Gacko Polje, a 20km long karst field, enclosed by mountains from all sides.
It is one of the most beautiful corners of Croatia's mountainous Lika region. Cultivated land is mixed by beautiful green grasslands, romantic villages strewn randomly.
But the highlight of Gacko Polje field is certainly Gacka river and its crystal clear waters which are home to famous Gacka trout. River is known as one of the World's premier spots for trout fishing.
Since there are no exiting valleys from karst fields rivers here are used to go underground once they hit mountains on the opposite side of the field.
But chasms that used to take waters of Gacka underground are now dry because lower half of the river has been redirected by channels to a 15km long tunnel through Velebit massif and turbines of hydro electric power plant on the coast near Senj.
Sadly lower half of the river bed is now dry but at least upper half is still paradise as it always was.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka - Kantrida swimming complex*


by cro forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Onofrio fountain*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Village of Zaistovec panorama*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko lake in Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, Istria*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by nenybart, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopar, Rab Island*


Azzurri by Cristiano70, on Flickr

flickr map


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagorje Hills*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Raski bay, Istria*


by me


map


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Konjščina fortress*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Erdovec village (Prigorje region)*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-KONKATEDRALA*

foto:SIB.HR


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK-TVRĐA I RIJEKA DRAVA*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

MountMan said:


> by me
> 
> 
> map



Awesome view.....:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town on Rab Island*

thanx, Linguine :cheers:


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Island - St. Eufemia Bay*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko Lake in Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

MountMan said:


>





Linguine said:


> Awesome view.....:cheers:


So cool, indeed !!!
:cheers:

Just one question, does this name have a number? Is it paved? (I can't see that good from the picture)


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

stunning pics, they're very relaxing  great job guys.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Križevci*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski with Velebit Mountain and Krk Island in the back*

@cinxxx: No, no numbers here. It is asphalt. :cheers:


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar on Hvar Island*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Town on Pag Island: The reconstructed Old Bridge*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

It hurts... today's cloudy over here...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing photos......thanks...:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2011)

Porec








by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Great photos, d @ nielino. Welcome to the thread.
Please continue to respect the basic rule of thread: one post - one photo.
Hello. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Croazia - Parco nazionale dei laghi di Plitvice - Plitvice Lakes National Park - ITACRO000096 by Giovanni Piccinini - Blog "Tra natura e paesaggi", on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Plitvice (Croatie) by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Summer in Dubrovnik*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfront in Supetar, Brac Island*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ciovo Island*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MiZaR *. (Jul 6, 2011)

*Sunshine on Dubrovnik*









by me 
Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2011)

MountMan said:


> ^^
> Great photos, d @ nielino. Welcome to the thread.
> Please continue to respect the basic rule of thread: one post - one photo.
> Hello. :cheers:


Thanks... he, he...oops, sorry I didn't realized that..one post-one photo. :bash:

Now I will pay attention


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2011)

by me









Antenal (on the road Porec-Novigrad)


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SLAVONSKI BROD-KAPELA SVETE ANE*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka Waterfalls*


Slapovi Krke by Largo2000, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Plitvice Croatia by Adam BStar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brtonigla (Verteneglio) - FESTA DELLA MALVASIA*


palio delle botti by pierovis'ciada, on Flickr


Flickr map


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Rovinj by Ulishna, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Rovinj. by yellohmaple, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Kamacnik near Vrbovsko, Gorski kotar region*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The historic city of Trogir*


The historic city of Trogir by irinywka, on Flickr

The historic city of Trogir is situated on a small island between the Croatian mainland and the island of Čiovo.
Since 1997, the historic centre of Trogir has been included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek - Drava, Copacabana *


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Malinska, Island Of Krk*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mali Losinj, Island of Losinj*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veli Losinj*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mala Luka, Island of Krk*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin beach*

^^ :applause::applause:
Mala Luka and Vela Luka - ancient Corinthia









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - in passing*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

brch said:


> by me


Paradise :master:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cunski, Island of Losinj*










by me

I totally agree Costa, and as a bonus, you can find many Roman ruins in this area (ancient Roman settlement Corinthia was placed here).


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

brch said:


> by me


beautiful :drool::cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Susak - the sandy island*










by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

brch said:


> by me



Great shot.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pasman Channel and Tkon*


Pašman Channel and Tkon by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Strait of Maslenica (Novsko ždrilo) & New Maslenica Bridge*


Strait of Maslenica (Novsko ždrilo) & New Maslenica Bridge by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic scene - ferry in passing*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Regatta Moscenicka Draga 2011*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK -PERIVOJ KRALJA TOMISLAVA*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Baska*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Vele Srakane*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenice near Opatija*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Island of Krk*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj II*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb that vanishes replaced by glass and steel*


Zagreb that vanishes replaced by glass and steel by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


zagreb view by mhodges, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veli Losinj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island - view of Stari Grad from Glavica*









by Alan Grant, pbase.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brac Island - Zlatni Rat*









by Alan Grant, pbase.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis Island - Komiza*









by Alan Grant, pbase.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten panorama*


primosten panorama by dario vukovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Cres: Cres town and marina*


by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nerezine panoramic, Island of Losinj*










by me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2011)

Kotli Istria









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krk & Prvic islands*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - town clock*









by Lihnida , pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar from afar*


Hvar from afar by welshkaren, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Islands Prvic-Grgur-Rab*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab belltowers*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab belltowers (II)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Inside the walls (Dubrovnik) by lindscatt, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset at Punta Skala, near Zadar*


Sunset at Punta Skala by deymosD, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on the island of Murter*


Sunsets of Croatia by fotopusch, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*









by tabi, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*









by tabi, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mali Lošinj*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue cave on the island of Bisevo*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Summertime, Adriatic sea*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab, Rab Island - Liberty Square*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab, Rab Island - Liberty Square (II)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small beach near Baska on island of Krk: Jablanova*

Examples of natural sand or pebble beaches, kind on the Croatian coast and islands have very much.









by sirbone, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small beach near Baska on island of Krk: Storisce*

Examples of natural sand or pebble beaches, kind on the Croatian coast and islands have very much.









by bftravel, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small beach near Baska on island of Krk: Vrzenica*

Examples of natural sand or pebble beaches, kind on the Croatian coast and islands have very much.









by AgawaFantek, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small beach near Baska on island of Krk: Dubna*

Examples of natural sand or pebble beaches, kind on the Croatian coast and islands have very much.









by togo95, panoramio


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

MountMan said:


> Examples of natural sand or pebble beaches, kind on the Croatian coast and islands have very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless my eyes are deceiving me, this looks like a nude beach.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Unless my eyes are deceiving me, this looks like a nude beach.


Your eyes see well. This small beach is the first to major nudist beach. Clearly there are nudists expand its territory.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir, Cathedral of Saint Lawrence*


Katedrala sv. Lovre by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Walls of Trogir*


Trogirske zidine by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town*


by me


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pribić*


by Tirena, portal ptičica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis, Vis Island - Our Lady of Gusarica (Pirates) belltower*


Our Lady of Gusarica (Pirates) belltower by dougsmi, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night II*


by me


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

I think i am in love with Croatia , very very beautiful !


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

gjergjkastrioti said:


> I think i am in love with Croatia , very very beautiful !


Thank you, gjergjkastrioti.
I'm glad to be so. I often look at your thread in General Photography.
Best regards from Croatia
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Plitvièka jezera by zarpluca, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Milna, Island of Brac*


IMG_0502 by Predrag Smoljan, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*


Poreè by Mrs. Julia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grey Skyscape @ Porec*


Grey Skyscape @ Poreè by Minder2k, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Basilica Euphrasiana*


Untitled by ( Tomas ), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec - Theatre*


Kazalište by kpmst7, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*


Down the Stradun by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Author said: The strip of wetland between the ancient island of Ragusa and the mainland area of Dubrava was reclaimed in the 12th century, thus unifying the city around the Stradun (Venetian for 'big street') that forms the main street of Dubrovnik.
The street was paved in 1468 with a beautiful stone that has been worn smooth and polished over the years by the feet of thousands so that it looks like marble, and reflects the lights at night.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Glimpsing Paradise*


Glimpsing Paradise by Lawrence OP, on Flickr

Author said: George Bernard Shaw was enchanted by this beautiful city, about which he said "those who seek paradise on Earth should come to Dubrovnik and see Dubrovnik", as well as, famously, describing it as "the pearl of the Adriatic". Dubrovnik truly is a stunning city with its amazing Old Town, which became a UNESCO World Heritage site in 1979.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> ^^
> I hope brch you made another one so big from the other side of the bay too :lol: :cheers:


Here are both sides of the bay, Mali Losinj extra large panorama, taken from sea










by me


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

MountMan said:


> Thank you, gjergjkastrioti.
> I'm glad to be so. I often look at your thread in General Photography.
> Best regards from Croatia
> :cheers:


Believe me , it's a very pleasure to see these photos and also to be in Croatia (i have been only 1 week in Zagreb 2 years ago) . Thank you and keep looking .
Best regards from Albania  .


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - the view from city walls*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - the view from city walls (II)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, Istria*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Rovinj, Croatia by ryduckz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar @ night*


Hvar @ night by HR.B, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake on Krka River*









by Busa Péter, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island) - Luka*


Partisan memorial, Luka by dougsmi, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Belltower of the Cathedral of Saint Domnius (Doimus, Dujam, Duje)*


Zvonik katedrale sv. Dujma by kpmst7, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - Iron Gate*


Željezna vrata by kpmst7, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska on the island of Krk*


Croatia - Krk - Baška by Been Around, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakoscan*









by matrix, hrphotocontest

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik roofs*









by matrix, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk - hidden beach*









by Cosmea, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wiev to Crikvenica from Krk*









by Cosmea, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*


Postcard from Croatia by radimersky, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Risnjak Mountain in Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*


plitvice lakes IMG_3399 by macca_1985, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park II*


Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia by macca_1985, on Flickr


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

awesome trid, i been watching this thread for 30 minutes, croattia is beautifull, the cities, the landscape, the girls everything

specially i liked dubrovnic and split, :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga, Liburnia*

^^ thanks


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka National Park*


Diario de Viaje Día 8 - Croacia, Croatia: Trogir y Parque Nacional de Krka (16/18) by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veduta from Gacka River*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*


La bella Trogir dal Mare by morgana 21, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula sunset*


Korčula Sun by OlleNL, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula_Marco_Polo*

Remains of the house that is said to be the birth place of the great explorer Marco Polo.


Korčula_Marco_Polo by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin, Istria - by night*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin, Istria - by night*


by me


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

^^ thanks









by matrix, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj*


Slunj by I.Got.a.Name, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lika - Valley of the Gacka River*


by me


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

MountMan  you really are a super star thanks for the phottos dude


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue hour in Novigrad, Dalmatia*

thanks ^^


Blue hour in Novigrad by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad na Dobri bridge*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

autori nepoznati


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Savudrija lighthouse*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Murter Island*


Sassi a Kosirina by morgana 21, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Verudela sunset*


Verudela Sunset by Berti87, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar*


Hvar by v on life, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag dreamin'*


Pag dreamin' by _silvia_, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on the island of Hvar*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza on Vis Island*


DSCN2613 by dougsmi, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dobra River*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka, Trsat - Church of St. George on the sunset*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Split,


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*


Pula by Sphinx!, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Cathedral of the Assumption of Mary*


Pula - Kathedrale Maria Himmelfahrt by christian.graef, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Roman Arena*


Pula Arena by elliot23, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Premantura - Cape Kamenjak, Istria*


Premantula by Berti87, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*I Love Pag*


I Love Pag by _silvia_, on Flickr

map


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar*


Hvar by ronin83, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*


by croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak - Mediterranean as it once was*









by Marcel Mlinarić - CRO..., panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by matrix, hrphotocontest


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*St. Marko church, Zagreb - Croatian emblems*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mlini near Dubrovnik*


Nettarini experiment by _silvia_, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Avenija Vukovar*


Avenija Vukovar by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

MountMan said:


> ^^ thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:master: amazing Dubrovnik


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija Madonna*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - a garden of palm trees*









by matrix, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by ZlatkoM, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj sunset*


Rovinj, sunset nr.8 by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Kastav, near Rijeka*









by thule, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Like a ship - Rab and its churches*


Poput broda - Rab i njegove crkve - Like a ship - Rab and its churches by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac, Istria (I)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac, Istria (II)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Medvedgrad castle & Zagreb*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago National park*


Kornati by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

Among 1000 plus Croatian islands one archipelago stands out as unique, it is Kornati archipelago national park.
140 islands on the area of 320 square km's make them densest group of islands in the entire Mediterranean sea.
None of them is permanently inhabited, there are no settlements and no boat or ferry line to connect them with the coast. There isn't a single car here, or road. Just untouched nature and crystal clear blue sea.

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Trg Bana Jelacica on a June morning*


Trg Bana Telacica on a June morning by dougsmi, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj collonade*


Mirogoj collonade by dougsmi, on Flickr

map


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb bussines district panorama*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ogulin Park*









by condor-, pticica


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

ISTRIA IS ITALY NOT CROATIA


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Šibenik
*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> ISTRIA IS ITALY NOT CROATIA


Istria was never in Italy, or Italian. Occasionally it was won by various Italian states and sometimes dominated by it. The largest population of Istria, in all historical periods were Croats.

This is a provocation of little soul.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

seem said:


> *Šibenik
> *
> 
> 
> ...


^^ bravo seem :cheers:


----------



## smurfette04 (Sep 8, 2011)

*GREAT PICTURES*

WAO, ESTAS IMAGENES ESTAN ESPECTACULARES, CROACIA ES UN LUGAR CON BELLOS LUGARES, DE VERDAD QUE DIOS HIZO NUESTRO PLANETA BELLISIMO, SOLO ESPERO QUE SIGA ASI Y NOSOTROS TOMEMOS CONCIENCIA DE PRESERVAR ESTA BELLAZA.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River in Gorski kotar region*









by nplese, pticica


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

MountMan said:


> ^^ bravo seem :cheers:


Thank you  there are some more pics to come. 

I have spent another great week in Croatia. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island (I)*

kay: for seem :cheers:









by croatian forumer Leo_zd, [Otok Pag, Pag Island] - photo thread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag bridge (II)*









by croatian forumer Leo_zd, [Otok Pag, Pag Island] - photo thread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag coast (III)*









by croatian forumer Leo_zd, [Otok Pag, Pag Island] - photo thread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag coast (IV)*









by croatian forumer Leo_zd, [Otok Pag, Pag Island] - photo thread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Typical small Pag natural beaches (V)*









by croatian forumer Leo_zd, [Otok Pag, Pag Island] - photo thread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag town by night (VI)*









by croatian forumer Leo_zd, [Otok Pag, Pag Island] - photo thread


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Some really nice beach on the southern coast of *Brač island* 










by me


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

MountMan said:


> Istria was never in Italy, or Italian. Occasionally it was won by various Italian states and sometimes dominated by it. The largest population of Istria, in all historical periods were Croats.
> 
> This is a provocation of little soul.


pola for example is 100 % italy see the map of the year 1850 for 1945 venetian architecture and italiaqn architecture , archeological sites of roman empire 

croatia not have nothin in comon with istria


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
In half of the period mindful - Pula was in the Austro-Hungarian empires (end of WW1), not Italy.
But from this statement I see that you don't know much about Pula. Pula is a city that has over 2000 years.
Stylistic influences are stylistic influences, and may or may not have much to say to whom and what is a city belonged to history.
I will now present an argument which is as good as your statements about Pula:
- Venice is Croatian town because the entire city rests on wooden piles harvested in the Croatian forests.
Have you ever been in Pula? Or are you just a virtual debater?
You plead irredentist attitudes towards Pula and Istria.
I think that it is not in the spirit of this forum.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Cathedral*


Cathedral in Hvar, Croatia by rob cheatley, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopud, Elafiti Islands*


Lopud (Islas Elafites, Croacia) by dleiva, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenice, Liburnia*


by me


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

I need to plan a visit to Croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Old city*

^^ Will occur sooner or later kay:


The old city by Raluca Melania, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A seaview near Rovinj*


A seaview near Rovinj by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blazevci on Kupa river, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> croatia not have nothin in comon with istria


OK but you lost the war so you have no rights to claim Istria any more.
Saluto di Spalato, Dalmazia :hi:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Ilok-Slavonija region,castle Odescalchi*



by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Super je vaša lijepa.  

Greetings neighbors i živeli :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zalazak na Velom ratu - Sunset at Veli Rat*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*"Grobnik Alps" from the air*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*"Grobnik Alps" from the air (II)*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*City Vukovar-Slavonija region*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*City Vukovar-Slavonija region* ,house of nobel prized chemist Lavoslav Ružička.



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*City Ilok-Slavonija region* ,Ilok fortress



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*City Ilok-Slavonija region*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*City Ilok-Slavonija region* ,lower town



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sabljaci Lake, near Ogulin*









by KresimirPregernik, pticica

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula*


Korcula, Croatia by arnoldvb, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - the south wind*









by croatian forumer dark_room


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dominican Monastery in Bol, Island of Brac*


Dominican Monastery in Bol by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split Channel and Island of Ciovo*


Split Channel and Island of Ciovo by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr

map


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

Lovely lovely photographs 
One day I will see Croatia / Dalmatia in reality !!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad, Island of Hvar*

^^ I hope that this will happen before you presume. :cheers:


Stari Grad by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buljma pass, Velebit Mountain*

Velebit
Longest massif of Dinaric Alps and most beautiful Croatian mountain. Protected in its entirety as Nature Park which contains two National Parks (North Velebit and Paklenica). Also part of UNESCO's MAB (Man & Biosphere) program.


Set Ablaze by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kamacnik canyon, Gorski kotar region, near Vrbovsko*









by ninok, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - early morning*


Madrugón en Dubrovnik, Croacia by dleiva, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Plitvice (Croatie) by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

more photos of the italian croatia istria please


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> more photos of the italian croatia istria please


only Italy is Italian
forget the stupid ideas of ​​irredentism
and left to this thread


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir Skyline*


Trogir_Skyline by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The loggia of Trogir*


La loggia di Trogir by michel.corrent, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*


Historic City of Trogir by Robiats, on Flickr

Author said:
Trogir is a historic town and harbour on the Adriatic coast in Split-Dalmatia County, Croatia. It is situated on a small island between the Croatian mainland and the island of Ciovo. Since 1991, the historic centre of Trogir has been included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites.
After spending a hot day in Trogir (30+ degrees), all I could focus on is finding a nice location to take a nice overhead shot of the harbor, and it appears that I found one. Trogir is such a great place to just walk around and take everything in--the fresh air, history and architecture. The historical core includes about 10 churches and numerous buildings from the 13th century. The large photo above is taken from the Fortress Kamerlengo. It provides a great view of the harbour, as well as the mountains surrounding the city of Split in the far distance.

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


L1080111 by leicaroo, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


L1080112 by leicaroo, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River - waterfalls*









by Disorder, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Landscape of Istrian Valleys*









by Gere, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*









by Gere, hrphotocontest


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

One of the most beautiful countries on our planet


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omis, Dalmatia*

Thanks, Hassoun :cheers:


Omiš, Croatia by Ádám Zoltán, on Flickr

map


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hassoun said:


> One of the most beautiful countries on our planet


I agree, Croatia is spectacular! :cheers:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful coastline.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

^^ Thanks, guys :cheers:


Rijeka by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*


Rijeka by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka from a distance*


Rijeka from a distance by log (Mirko), on Flickr


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

Amazing country, i like croatia :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj - sunset*

^^ thanks


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija Seafront by night*


Opatija Seafront by themats1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lonjsko polje - Houses of Cigoc*

Čigoč, a small village of Lonjsko polje with its beautiful, authentic wooden houses, has been declared a European village of storks in 1994. There are 6 more villages in Europe holding that title, but only Čigoč can boast with more storks than inhabitants.


Houses of Čigoč - 1 by Boris34, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik Mountain panorama*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

:applause: brch. your photos are going to be better and better


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> :applause: brch. your photos are going to be better and better


Thanks P.C.D.

One more from Kalnik in springtime










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old Town in Varazdin*

bravo, brch :applause:









by w34a Damir Alter Matijević, panoramio


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Baroque old town Tvrđa,in Osijek-Slavonija region*



by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cavtat*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik Airport*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik Airport*









By me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Rocky031 said:


> *Baroque old town Tvrđa,in Osijek-Slavonija region*


:nono: It's not "Baroque old town 'Tvrđa'". Town under that name doesn't existed. It is historical core of Osijek. medieval town transformed in to baroque town-fortress Osijek.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic coast from Klenovica to Novi Vinodolski*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum, Istria - the smallest city in the world*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Kobler Square*


Rijeka Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis Island: Komiza*









by croatian forumer Asti Gospe


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis Island: Komiza (II)*









by croatian forumer Asti Gospe


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis Island: Komiza (III)*









by croatian forumer Asti Gospe


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Murvica on the Island of Brac*


Croatia, Murvica on the Isalnd of Brac by marilyn_cvitanic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vineyards on Brac*


Vineyards on Brac by marilyn_cvitanic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, island of Brač: The view from the attic*


The view from the attic by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region*









by Lihnida, pticica

map


----------



## Make it so (Oct 5, 2008)

You are so annoying :bash:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin, Croatian medieval capital*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovanjska*









by kuramuktuja, hrphotocontest

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin, Istria*


Istria - Labin by beancaker, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria - sunset*


Sunsetter by pixelblume, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


L1080107 by leicaroo, on Flickr

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


L1060497 by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagorje region*










by me


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I can never get enough of these Croatia pics!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neo-Byzantine Greek Catholic Chapel of St. Mary, Strmac Pribićki*

^^ kay:









by Irena Kralj, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*University of Zagreb*









by *Delfina*, panoramio


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

MountMan said:


> Sunsetter by pixelblume, on Flickr
> 
> map



love this shot.....:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, island of Brač: Before the Storm*

^^ kay:


Before the Storm by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnik Alps with the remains of yesterday's snow, hinterland of Rijeka*


by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

You were on snow yesterday? :uh:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko Lake and the first snow*

Yes.
Snow was in the hinterland of Rijeka and almost the entire region of Gorski Kotar.
It was the transition from summer to winter directly. The photos were taken about 24 hours after fall.


by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*CRKVA SVETOG PETRA I PAVLA-OSIJEK*












TZOSBARZUP.HR


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*TRG ANTE STARČEVIĆA SA CRKVOM SVETOG PETRA I PAVLA-OSIJEK*












TZOSBARZUP.HR


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*EUROPSKA AVENIJA-OSIJEK*












TZOSBARZUP.HR


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - town clock*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Observatory Tican, near Visnjan, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Observatory Tican, near Visnjan, Istria (II)*


by me


more photos


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Dubrovacka*









by luckyman, hrphotocontest


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

MountMan said:


> by nenodu, pticica


Amazing shot :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

^^ kay:









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*

The Plitvice Lakes had become a major tourist attraction in the late 19th century. The first hotel was built there in 1896, and as early as 1893 it already had a conservation committee - the predecessor of today's national park authority. In 1949 the communist government of Yugoslavia nationalized the lakes and made them a national park. The park was inscribed on the UNESCO World Heritage List in 1979 in recognition of its "outstanding natural beauty, and the undisturbed production of travertine (tuff) through chemical and biological action".

The park soon became one of Yugoslavia's most popular tourist attractions. However, in March 1991 it became the scene of the Plitvice Lakes incident - the first armed confrontation of the Croatian War of Independence that resulted in fatalities. The park was held by forces of the Republic of Serbian Krajina during the conflict and suffered some damage in the process, with hotels and other facilities being used as barracks. At auto-camp Grabovac there were civilian deaths (three children) from the Yugoslav Army shell in September 1991[1]. It was retaken by the Croatian Army in August 1995 during Operation Storm, which ended the Croatian war.

The Plitvice Lakes are today one of Croatia's biggest tourist attractions. In 2000, the national park was expanded by a further 102 km².


(566) Plitvicka jezera / Plitvice Lakes / Plitwitzer Seen by Franz St., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park (II)*


Plitvice Lakes National Park by erikwestrum, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sava River in Sisak*









by klek, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Square of st. Catherine and greek catholic church*









by Marcel Mlinaric - CROATIA, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*









by BlackdoG, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lika region: Autumn on the River Gacka*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lika region: Autumn on the River Gacka (II)*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## zaguric (Oct 13, 2011)

MountMan said:


> By Vjekoslav1, Flickr


Kako dobra slika.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac - fortress Gradina*









by nadakovac, pticica

map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac - fortress Gradina*









by nadakovac, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mali Losinj*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Down town in Makarska*


Old building by Una06, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*


IMG_3984 by Una06, on Flickr

Google map


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

^^:cheers:

Sunrise in Osijek


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tinjan, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tinjan, Istria (II)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare in Medveja*









by Lihnida, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*









by momjan, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*


Salt d'aigua by Amalfitano, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by matrix, hrphotocontest


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT-BARANJA*

FOTO:MARIN TOPIĆ


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT-BARANJA*

FOTO:MARIN TOPIĆ


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*KOPAČKI RIT-BARANJA*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit Mountain: Tulove Grede*


Tulove Grede (Velebit Mountain) by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit Mountain: Anica kuk in National park Paklenica*









by thenightrider, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cepic field and the southern ridge of Ucka, Istria*

^^ Thanks, williamking :cheers:


by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek cathedral (by me)


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek,main square (by me)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boljun from the Boljun field, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*


Plitvice Lakes by marcel_zaugg, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, Island of Brac - Before the Storm*

^^ kay:


Before the Storm by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, Island of Brac - The view from the attic*


The view from the attic by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci, Slavonia*


Vinkovci, Eastern Croatia - where i live by **DARK-O-krizmanic**, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci, Slavonia*


Vinkovci by **DARK-O-krizmanic**, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice lakes*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## babala1002 (Nov 2, 2011)

I like natural, no artificial trace,I went to China of dragon frame,it is so great,
I saw this,But I'm not sure that if it's true or not,you can tell me
http://goo.gl/cExs6


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar street in old town*


Zadar, Croatia by PSchneid221, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar street in old town*


Zadar, Croatia by PSchneid221, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*









by gordan392, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*









by gordan392, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral*


Zagreb Cathedral - outside view by Ajan Alen, on Flickr

Zagreb Cathedral on Kaptol is probably the most famous building in Zagreb, as its spires can be seen from many locations in the city. It is tallest building in Zagreb and the tallest in Croatia. The building of the cathedral started in the 11th century (1093), although the building was razed to the ground by the Tatars in 1242. At the end of the 15th century, the Ottoman Empire invaded Bosnia and Croatia, triggering the construction of fortification walls around the cathedral. Some of these fortifications are still intact.
In the 17th century, a fortified renaissance watchtower was erected on the south side, and was used as a military observation point, because of the Ottoman threat.
In 1880, the cathedral was severely damaged in an earthquake. The main nave collapsed and the tower was damaged beyond repair. The restoration of the cathedral in the neogothic style was made by Hermann Bollé, bringing the cathedral to its present form. As part of that restoration, two spires of 108 m (354 ft) height were raised on the western side, both of which are in the process of being restored during a massive general restoration of the cathedral.
The cathedral is depicted on the reverse of the Croatian 1000 kuna banknote, issued in 1993.[1]
The building is, by its horizontal view when facing the portal, 46 meters long in width, 77 meters vertically and 108 meters in height.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral (II)*


Zagreb cathedral by felber, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral (III)*


Zagreb Cathedral by Alexxl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral (IV)*


Zagreb Cathedral by Neil Alan Harris, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor - a small town in the shadow of the great Zagreb*









by Alan Grant, pbase.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor - Old Town*









by Alan Grant, pbase.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vineyard in Samoborsko Gorje*









by Alan Grant, pbase.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baske Ostarije, Velebit Mountain*









by Columbo, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kamacnik Canyon, Gorski kotar region*









by sunsetter, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb_12 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (II)*


Zagreb_17 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb (III)*


Zagreb_35 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodice waterfront*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar Forum - panoramic*










by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Great stuff! I hope to visit!
:cheers2:


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

Bravo Mount Man, prekrasne boje jeseni.


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old house in Tinjan, Istria*


DSC_0071.JPG by Maglica, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hotel Esplanade, Zagreb 
by Tibor Rogulja


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trakoscan Castle*









by matrix, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The town of Cres on the island of Cres*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The town of Cres on the island of Cres*


by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nova Gradiska, Slavonia*









by mtomaz, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nova Gradiska, Slavonia*









by mtomaz, panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje landscape panorama*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Autumn colors of Plivice lakes canyon*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice lakes canyon II*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Daruvar skyline*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veli Losinj*










by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Rijeka by night*


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Rijeka by night II*


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Rijeka by day*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great shots from Croatia.....:cheers:


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Rijeka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Festini near Zminj, Istria - Cave Festini Kingdom*

Entrance to the cave

by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Festini near Zminj, Istria - Cave Festini Kingdom (II)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Festini near Zminj, Istria - Cave Festini Kingdom (III)*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Virje, Podravina*









by Vlado Ferenčić, panoramio

You can see the map on Panoramio link.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Neretva Valley*









by Vlado Ferenčić, panoramio

You can see the map on Panoramio link.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag under Velebit*









by capt.kirk, hrphotocontest


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dalmatian coastal landscape: magic land*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## Christina1992 (Dec 3, 2011)

wow,so beautiful are these photos. And I think the most beautiful one is the last one.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lavender fields on the island of Hvar*

^^ Thanks, Christina1992 :cheers:


Lavender_fields by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zrmanja river*









by -NeveN-, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bora on Zrmanja river*









by -NeveN-, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Vrbnik, Island of Krk*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina, Zagorje region*









by milengrad, pticica


Google map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina, Zagorje region (II)*









by milengrad, pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ Mountain Ivančica,Zagorje


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ Castle Maruševec,Zagorje


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ Castle Maruševec,Zagorje


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*












foto : DON 2010.


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Palagruza island - spring time*









by -NeveN-, panoramio

You can see the map on Panoramio link.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Tvrđa*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-main post office*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek trams*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek pedestrian bridge over Drava river*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek center*

>>>



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-winter harbour*

>>>



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*









by Vlado Ferenčić, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan, Istria inland*


Groznjan_14 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night - before Christmas and New Year*









by canon-ri, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night - before Christmas and New Year*









by canon-ri, pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Hum,the smallest city on Earth*


by my friend


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci - Bosut river*









by jelag, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bora in Senj*









by nadakovac, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - bathed in sunshine*









by nadakovac, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*









by croatian forumer dark_room, ssc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*









by croatian forumer dark_room, ssc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A typical Zagorje landscape*









by milengrad, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Patačić, Zajezda*









by milengrad, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik in the evening*









by nenodu, pticica


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great new pics from Croatia, love the autumn colors on # #11552....:cheers2:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wineyard house in Zagorje:

by Kor30,pticica


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka*


by cro forumer *magdalaRI*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Ribnik near Karlovac*









by zdravac, pticica


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-main square in Tvrđa*

>>>



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-main square in Tvrđa II*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-church of st.Michael in Tvrđa*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Vukovarska street*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









By pyari2609 at 2011-12-17 on SSC

http://www.zeitlose-mediterrane-schoenheit.de/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









By pyari2609 at 2011-12-17 on SSC forum

http://www.zeitlose-mediterrane-schoenheit.de/


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Chapel in village Prigorec,Zagorje*


by kbelcar,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Chapel in village Prigorec,Zagorje*


by kbelcar,Panoramio


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Split*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodice waterfront*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Vineyard in Zagorje*


by M-Kris,Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke*









by annera, pticica

Google map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke*









by annera, pticica


----------



## SthlmSöder (Jul 29, 2009)

Croatia is a beautiful country! /From Sweden


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Rijeka*


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Split*


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Trogir*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

SthlmSöder said:


> Croatia is a beautiful country! /From Sweden


Thanks, SthlmSöder :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From Pula*

*Merry Christmas to all!*








by annera, pticica


----------



## LegitimateAnswer (May 31, 2011)

I hate you Croatia!! (Hate as in youre too beautiful, im too jealous lol)

Don't misunderstand,I really want to visit this (im gonna call it surreal lol) country. 

^^ Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*


IMG_3984 by Una06, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*


IMG_4109 by Una06, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (walkway along the shore) (part from Volosko to Opatija)*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Liburnian lungomare (walkway along the shore) (part from Volosko to Opatija)*









by Lihnida, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli, Cres Island*









By pyari2609 at 2011-12-21 on SSC forums


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Cres Island*









By pyari2609 at 2011-12-21 on SSC forums


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Bednja*


by kbelcar,Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset over the Bay of Plomin*









by nenybart, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka river spring*









by -NeveN-, panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veli Losinj panoramic*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokve, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split -aerial shot*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solta Island*









by dark_room, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by Disorder, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin - Old Town*


Varaždin by rachel ambrose, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin*


Varaždin by CHUPPA, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Opatija and Rijeka*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Almost missed this spectacular panorama, hadn't I not scrolled across!! :applause:


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

*Split*


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

nice set of photo , thanks !


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

^^ thanks :cheers:

*Opatija*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan castle in Stara Susica, Gorski kotar region*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cibona Tower*


Zagreb - Cibona by Peromali, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial shot*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial shot*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Podaca, Dalmatia*

Podaca is a settlement located on the southern part of Makarska Riviera, beneath Biokovo, 36 km southeast of Makarska. It consists of three parts: Kapec, Viskovica vala and Ravanje. As a part of Makarska Riviera, Podaca is completely oriented towards tourism. It has about 660 inhabitants, and more than 1100 beds in private accommodation. 









by AdriaStar

Google map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Podaca, Dalmatia (II)*









by north_adria, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Podaca, Dalmatia (III)*









by AdriaStar


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Podaca, Dalmatia (IV)*









by north_adria, pticica


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*sunset over Kvarner bay*









by Didalin @ pticica.com


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rijeka with Učka mountain in the back*









by struja @ pticica.com


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grobnik, near Rijeka*









by struja @ pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The remains of a medieval castle Okic, between Zagreb and Samobor*


Okić by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The remains of a medieval castle Okic, between Zagreb and Samobor (II)*


Okić by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Zadar inland*






dubart said:


> 'Zadar 2 interchange (A1) - Zadar' expressway


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit mountain*









by OkkO22, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by croatian forumer *brvnara*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod (II)*









by croatian forumer *brvnara*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj, Istria*









by Didalin, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by matrix, hrphotocontest


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

MountMan said:


> by OkkO22, pticica



stunning...


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Marija Bistrica*


by Marcel Mlinarić - CR…,Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Groznjan, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Cres Island - Known Lubenice beach*


Lubenice_6 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Cres Island*


Lubenice_1 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Cres Island - Known Lubenice beach*


Lubenice_2 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*My January - by Arsen*

Postcard from Gorski Kotar
youtube.com 
fotografije : Arsen Miletić http://www.pticica.com/korisnici/arsen 
glazba : Đorđe Balašević - Ne Volim Januar (guitar instrumental)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region*









by canon-ri, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region II*









by canon-ri, pticica


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

*Sisak*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Trg Bana Jelacica on a June morning*


Trg Bana Telacica on a June morning by dougsmi, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Lotrscak Tower view*


Lotrscak Tower view by dougsmi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bol na Bracu, Brac Island - Zlatni rat beach*









by bognerart.eu, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bol na Bracu, Brac Island - Zlatni rat beach*









by bognerart.eu, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bol na Bracu, Brac Island - Zlatni rat beach*









by bognerart.eu, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bol na Bracu, Brac Island - Zlatni rat beach and Vidova Gora*





video by by vec195


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The view from Samoborsko gorje to Zumberak*









by zdravac, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Creek Gradna in Samobor*









by zdravac, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavizan on Velebit mountain*









by -NeveN-, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sabljaci Lake near Ogulin*









by ivek-b, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by Alan Hilditch, on Flickr

Flickr map gallery


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cetina river near Omis*









by bognerart.eu, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cetina river near Omis*









by bognerart.eu, panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdinske toplice*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdinske toplice II*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb mosque*


----------



## Jeanbonnau (Apr 9, 2010)

Todorovic said:


> Zagreb national theater,


C'est quand même pas très beau comme endroit. Je préfère l'opéra de Paris.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb_12 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map with gallery


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb II*


Zagreb_17 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map with gallery


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb III*


Zagreb_35 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Flickr map with gallery


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Flickr map with gallery


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Flickr map with gallery


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South Velebit - the way to Buljma*









by croatian forumer *dadekhr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South Velebit - the way to Buljma II*









by croatian forumer *dadekhr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South Velebit - the way to Buljma III*









by croatian forumer *dadekhr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South Velebit - the way to Buljma IV*









by croatian forumer *dadekhr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South Velebit - the way to Buljma V*









by croatian forumer *dadekhr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South Velebit - the way to Buljma VI*









by croatian forumer *dadekhr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdinske toplice III - panoramic*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb night panoramic*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik Cathedral*









by arsen, pticica

The Cathedral of St. James (Croatian: Katedrala sv. Jakova) in Šibenik, Croatia is a triple-nave basilica with three apses and a dome (32 m high inside) in the city of Šibenik, Croatia. It is the church of the Catholic Church in Croatia, and the see of the Šibenik diocese. It is also the most important architectural monument of the Renaissance in the entire country. Since 2000, the Cathedral has been on the UNESCO World Heritage List.

It is often mistakenly known as "St Jacob's", because Croatian, like many other languages, uses the same name for both "James" and "Jacob". It is dedicated to Saint James the Greater.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik Cathedral*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Blue jam*


Blue jam by Ivana Vasilj, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis Island*









by croatian forumer *Asti Gospe*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis Island II*









by croatian forumer *Asti Gospe*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis Island III*









by croatian forumer *Asti Gospe*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis Island IV*









by croatian forumer *Asti Gospe*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town Pag-Island Pag*


Grad Pag-Otok Pag / Town Pag-Island Pag by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Cres Island - Lubenice beach*


The Summer Photo by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Fantastic Croatia Wow !


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South Velebit: Panorama from the Vlach grad*

Thanks, gjergjkastrioti :cheers:









by OkkO22, pticica


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Pedestrian bridge*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Kapucinska street*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Contcathedral of st. Peter and Paul,and capuchin church*



by me


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by matrix, hrphotocontest


Costa Concordia?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

KHS said:


> Costa Concordia?


Who knows. Perhaps it is. :cheers:


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Facade of the 400-years old reneissance / baroque palace Milesi, Split.











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Tower centar*









by ZlatkoM, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Where Alps meet the Mediterranean*


Where Alps meet the Mediterranean by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fuzine and frozen lake, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec - The Parish church of St. Nicholas*


The Parish church of St. Nicholas, Cakovec by Davor Curić, on Flickr

Cakovec is located in Medjimurje, the northernmost part of the Croatia
THE PARISH CHURCH AND THE FRANCISCAN MONASTERY OF ST. NICHOLAS
St. Nicholas Parish in Čakovec was established in 1789, before which time it belonged to the Parish of St. Michael's in Mihovljan. Most of the church building, whose construction began in 1707, was completed in 1728. The construction of the ground floor of the monastery lasted from 1702 to 1750 while the upper floor was constructed in the first half of the 19th century. In the period from 1753 to 1757 the bell tower was constructed. The church and the monastery were constructed in baroque style. On this location stood a wooden monastery from the times of Nikola Zrinski, which burnt down in 1699.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec - A Commercial Casino building*


A Commercial Casino building, Cakovec by Davor Curić, on Flickr

Commercial Casino
This building was constructed using trade capital in 1903 in Hungarian secession style as a place of gathering for the middle classes, a new social stratum in Međimurje. Apart from a cards room and a place for other parlour games, the building housed a special withdrawing room for ladies, a reading room and a dance room. For two decades, from 1966 to 1986, part of the building was used as a library and reading room. Since the end of World War 2, the building has been better known as the headquarters of the Trades Unions.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow III*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow IV*









by croatian forumer *Trsteničanin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow V*









by croatian forumer *@ripperius*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb aerial*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow VI*

Snow is a rare visitor to Split. Drops every few years. It is customary to attack it a few centimeters. When it attacks about 20 centimeters - it was a sensation.









by croatian forumer *Trsteničanin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow VII*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow VIII*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow IX*









by croatian forumer *ST_dasa*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Fantastic pics of Split under rare snowfall.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow X*









by croatian forumer @ripperius


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow XI*









by croatian forumer *@ripperius*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow XII*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split under snow XIII*









by croatian forumer *dark_room*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar under snow*









by croatian forumer *Leo_zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar under snow II*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar under snow III*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar under snow IV*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar under snow V*









by croatian forumer *Leo_zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar under snow VI*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar under snow VII*









by croatian forumer *DinoVabec*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Slavonija*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Slavonija II*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Slavonija III*

Radićeva street


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

MountMan said:


> The Pag fell 1-2 centimeters of snow, only on some parts. The parts exposed to the bora - there were lots of ice. :cheers:
> 
> Pag - frozen sea
> 
> ...


:banana: Looks great! 
Thank you for information


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak*









by tirena, pticica

Google map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old bridge in Sisak*









by tirena, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Timelapse Croatia - showreel / teaser*

A short movie by:
Mario ROMULIC & Drazen STOJCIC









Edit:
Antun BALOG

This video was entirely made out of PHOTOGRAPHS. There is not a single "live" video shot in it. The shots were filmed in Croatia, and cover various locations from island Hvar, city of Osijek, Visnjan observatory, Plitvice lakes, Cetina waterfalls, Baranja county, city of Rovinj, Kornati islands, Murter island etc.

GEAR:

Cameras and lenses:
CANON

Motorized sliders & heads / Motion control:
KESSLER CRANE

Advanced timelapse transitions made with LRTimelapse! Thanks Gunther!


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

MountMan, thank you for all these interesting pictures :cheers1:


----------



## Mα® (Jan 8, 2012)

incredibly :shocked:


MountMan said:


> http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001242913_l_0_l6x17r.jpg
> by Lihnida, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Matsky said:


> MountMan, thank you for all these interesting pictures :cheers1:


I am glad that the choice of photos is interesting. It is well known that arouses attention. My selection of photos is slang for this forum. I see that many try to follow me.
I enjoy when we can share good photos, and even fewer good ones.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum - the smallest city in the world*









by Didalin, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The main street .... the smallest city in the world ... Hum*









by Didalin, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb -aerial shot: Cibona tower*









by micato, panoramio


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

I love Hum! What a great "town" :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Matsky said:


> I love Hum! What a great "town" :cheers:


Croatia turned white from the snow - and Pag from sea salt.
See this photos:
http://www.jutarnji.hr/pogledajte-prekrasne-fotografije-paga-prekrivnog-morskom-soli/1005401/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Upper town*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Upper town II*









by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

MountMan said:


> Croatia turned white from the snow - and Pag from sea salt.
> See this photos:
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pogledajte-prekrasne-fotografije-paga-prekrivnog-morskom-soli/1005401/


Thank you for the link. Looks great! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Timelapse photography in Pula, Istria*





by KalmarStudio


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ Cool


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*colorful Zagreb*










by me


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ Looks awesome :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Croatia: Istria's Old World Oasis*

video by RickStevens


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River - waterfall*


Krka by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska - waterfront*


Makarska_riva by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ :drool: That reminds me of my holidays. Warm, sunny, Sea and Mountains....


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*OSIJEK*

jedna moja

>>>


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit on a Late Winter Afternoon*


Velebit on a Late Winter Afternoon by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar; the sun, shadow and a square*


Hvar; the sun, shadow and a square by roha0015, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









By pyari2609 at 2011-12-17


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik II*









By pyari2609 at 2011-12-17


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gornja Stubica, Zagorje region*


Zagorje - Croatia by PILANA, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by north_adria, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria II*









by north_adria, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrkopalj, Gorski kotar region*









by mario pavešić, panoramio

Google map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrkopalj - zimska idila*









by mario pavešić, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Draguc, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zupanja, Slavonia*









zupanjac.net

Google map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zupanja, Slavonia II*









zupanjac.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zupanja, Slavonia III*









zupanjac.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zupanja, Slavonia IV*









zupanjac.net

Google map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Županja: Carnival riding*









zupanjac.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Županja: Carnival riding II*









zupanjac.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Its snowing in Dubrovnik*


Its snowing in Dubrovnik by Tino Stanicic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik and snow*









by viper, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik and snow II*









by viper, pticica


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

Dubrovnik and snow mg:
That's really unusual 
Thank you for these pics!


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Rovinj



Ston



Mljet


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

No current pics? ^^


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope. Will be soon.


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope so!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik. Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin*


Dubrovnik. Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin (Velika Gospa) by Juan C García Lorenzo, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter landscape near Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bajer bridge, Fuzine, Gorski kotar region*









by neno, pticica


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik & Snow*

thanks Matsky :cheers:









by Rabko, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik & Snow & Stradun*









by Rabko, panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Varaždin,Zagorje*


by Piotr Hornung,Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb: Cathedral of Saint Stephen Neighborhood*


Cathedral of Saint Stephen Neighborhood (Zagreb, Croatia) by courthouselover, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

del


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

*Mountains on the Mainland with clouds onto the tops *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Great photos.
I would recommend adherence to the main rule of the thread: one post - one shot.
I would also ask that you shall briefly the author's name, and when photos are yours specify the wording "by me", "by myself" or something similar.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka pano*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

All these pics shooten from an unknown peak on Pag.


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

And there, the highest peak on Pag


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

And: All pics taken by myself


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ thanks, Matsky :cheers:


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

No problem


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by kdras, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by kdras, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga, Liburnia*









by labinjon, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) near Split*

Salona_sarcophagus_angles


Salona_sarcophagus_angles by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr

Salona / Solin. A beautiful sarcophagus from the ancient necropolis in Salona (today Solin) near Split in Croatia. Salona was once the roman capitol in Dalmatia.

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) near Split*

Salona _sarcophagus_female


Salona _sarcophagus_female by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) near Split*

Salona_fountain


Salona_fountain by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) near Split IV*

Ruins_of_the_basilica_Solin


Ruins_of_the_basilica_Solin by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) near Split V*

Amfi_theatre_Solin


Amfi_theatre_Solin by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) near Split VI*

Diocletianus_Aqueduct


Diocletianus_Aqueduct by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solin (Salona) near Split VII*

Cracked_grave


Cracked_grave by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island: Stari Grad and Stari Grad Plain at dawn*


Stari Grad i Starogradsko polje u zoru by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr

Stari Grad Plain is one of the oldest continuously treated agricultural areas in Europe. Greek colonizers were 2400 years ago divided the field to 73 particle size 181x905m ie 1x5 stage (181m is the amount of the Greek stage, the measures for length) .. The division has remained virtually intact until today and UNESCO is in 2008. put the Stari Grad Plain on the World Heritage List.

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island: Stari Grad*


Stari Grod by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr

Stari Grad is one of of the oldest cities in Europe with 2400 years long history. The city was founded 384 years BC. Kr. when the Greeks colonized the island of Hvar. In the past, the city was known as Pharos, Hvar and Faria, and when the administrative center moved to the southwestern part of the island became known as Old Town. The old town is still known as Stari Grod (Hvar dialect) or Cittavecchia in Italian.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue Hour in Zadar - in front of the St. Donatus Church*


Blue Hour in Zadar by deymosD, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Greeting to the Sun, Zadar*


The Greeting to the Sun, Zadar by deymosD, on Flickr

After the world-known Sea Organs, Zadar has become wealthier with one more urban installation. On Istarska obala, at the very end of the Zadar peninsula, next to the famous Sea Organs, shines the Greeting to the Sun made by the architect Nikola Bašić.
The Greeting to the Sun consists of three hundred multi-layered glass plates placed on the same level with the stone-paved waterfront in the shape of a 22-meter diameter circle. Under the glass conduction plates there are photo-voltage solar modules through which symbolic communication with nature is made, with the aim to communicate with light, just like the Sea Organs do with sound.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ringers and masks from Opatija region*









by afsSlavić, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ringers and masks from Opatija region II*









by afsSlavić, pticica

Halubajski ringers are protected part of the world's intangible cultural heritage.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival - Children's redoubt I*









by canon-ri, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival - Children's redoubt II*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bell ringers*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Satisfaction*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival*









by zinder, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Carnival: Guardians of the Law*









by zinder, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Church of Saint Francis*


Church of Saint Francis (Zagreb, Croatia) by courthouselover, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula Town on Korcula Island*


Korčula by bolandrotor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Untitled by Miss EOS, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj: Frozen waterfall*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj: Ice rhapsody*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Maksimirska Street*


Žive slike (Live images) by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Castle Prandau-Normann courtyard*










Pictures taken from


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Castle Prandau-Norman from air*










Pictures taken from


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*The monument in Batina-Baranja region*

The monument to the Battle of Batina was made by Antun Augustinčić in 1946. It serves as a reminder of the Battle of Batina which lasted from November 11 to 30, 1944. The Battle of Batina, in which members of the Red Army and Partisan fought, created preconditions for liberating Baranja from German occupation. It is assumed that about 2,000 members of the Red Army were killed in only a few days. The old inhabitants of Batina are still telling that in 1944 the Danube used to be red for days from the blood of killed soldiers. Three years after the Battle of Batina, the monument to the Red Army was erected, marking the site of the fiercest battles (the so called Hill 169). The central part of the monument is a grandiose 27 metre obelisk, on top of which there is an eight-metre bronze sculpture of Victory. The monument is particularly stirring because of the mass grave, housing the remnants of 1,297 soldiers of the Red Army.










Pictures taken from


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Central Dalmatia* - coast village Pisak on Omiš Riviera.










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Central Dalmatia* - Tučepi on Makarska Riviera.










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Makarska










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pakleni otoci (Hell islands) are extending at the front of the town of Hvar.










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Punta Kabla, island Hvar










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Beach in Split










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Brist, Makarska Riviera - Central Dalmatia










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Brist










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Trogir










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Trogir and island Čiovo










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sutivan on island Brač










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Island Palagruža, with island Sušac the only islands with subtropical vegetation in Croatia










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Komiža on island Vis










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Palagruža 










FB Central Dalmatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Palagruža










Ptičica


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Cyclopean walls of Asseria (3)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istria, Peninsula and Cape Kamenjak - Pinizula*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istria, Peninsula and Cape Kamenjak - Pinizula II*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Vila Angiolina park*

^^ kay: :cheers:









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija Seafront*


Opatija Seafront by themats1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Rovinj, Croatia by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria II*


Rovinj by Ulishna, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria III*


Rovinj by Alfanus, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island*

After season in Baška
Baška is a small town located on the island of Krk, in the Kvarner Bay, on the Adriatic seacoast of Croatia. The population of its municipality is 1,554 (2001), with 901 residents in Baška itself and the rest to be found in three other villages (Batomalj, Draga Bašćanska and Jurandvor).
Baška has one of the most beautiful beaches to be found in Croatia or on the Adriatic coast. Sea shells and marine life abound.
The historic stone inscription known as the Baška tablet was found in Jurandvor nearby. The city is also famous for its aquarium.
(Wikipedia)


After season in Baška by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Baška je prekrasna, kao i pogled koji se pruža s te plaže. A tek kad bura puše.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: 5th Carnival Regatta 18.02.2012*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik (pronounced [dubro??nik]) is a Croatian city on the Adriatic Sea coast, positioned at the terminal end of the Isthmus of Dubrovnik. It is one of the most prominent tourist destinations on the Adriatic, a seaport and the centre of Dubrovnik-Neretva county. Its total population is 42,641 (census 2011).[1] In 1979, the city of Dubrovnik joined the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites.
The prosperity of the city of Dubrovnik has always been based on maritime trade. In the Middle Ages, as the Republic of Ragusa, also known as a Maritime Republic (together with Amalfi, Pisa, Genoa, Venice and other Italian cities), it became the only eastern Adriatic city-state to rival Venice. Supported by its wealth and skilled diplomacy, the city achieved a high level of development, particularly during the 15th and 16th centuries. Although demilitarised in the 1970s with the intent of forever protecting it from war devastation, in 1991, after the breakup of Yugoslavia, it was besieged by Serb-Montenegrin forces for 7 months and received significant damage from being shelled.


Dubrovnik-2009 by jori.makinen, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by Lena_Ni, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Vinkovci-Slavonija*



Fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria II*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


[Travel] Zagreb, Croatia, Jan 2012 by Roderick Hsiao, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Plitvice National Park_04 by f2eliminator, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Untitled by Sven Tilemann, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Slavonija*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Slavonija II*










by me :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Like a ship - Rab and its churches*

^^ kay:


Poput broda - Rab i njegove crkve - Like a ship - Rab and its churches by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The old town Rab*


The old town Rab / Stari grad Rab by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View of Rab from Pidoka bay*


View of Rab from Pidoka by Valentina*, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Rab na drugoj slici izgleda kao neki grad u Crnoj Gori. Ljepe fotke, hvala ti.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

seem said:


> Rab na drugoj slici izgleda kao neki grad u Crnoj Gori. Ljepe fotke, hvala ti.


Vjerojatno ti se čini tako zbog Velebita u pozadini. Čini se kao da je na dohvat ruke. :cheers:


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

seem said:


> Rab na drugoj slici izgleda kao neki grad u Crnoj Gori. Ljepe fotke, hvala ti.


Zato što je većina obalnih gradova Crne Gore do prije stotinjak godina bila u sastavu Dalmacije.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

MountMan said:


> Vjerojatno ti se čini tako zbog Velebita u pozadini. Čini se kao da je na dohvat ruke. :cheers:





TI8 said:


> Zato što je većina obalnih gradova Crne Gore do prije stotinjak godina bila u sastavu Dalmacije.


Da onda arhitektura je također ista kao ova Dalmatinska i lokacija na stijenah i gore u pozadini - onda neke Hrvatske gradovi izgledaju kao bi bio u Kotoru (osobito gradovi u Velebitu jer je visoki kao njihovi gore).


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Saharun beach on Dugi Otok (Long Island) - North Dalmatia*










By Zvonimir Barišin, HRphotocontest


----------



## Make it so (Oct 5, 2008)

seem said:


> Da onda arhitektura je također ista kao ova Dalmatinska i lokacija na stijenah i gore u pozadini - onda neke Hrvatske gradovi izgledaju kao bi bio u Kotoru (osobito gradovi u Velebitu jer je visoki kao njihovi gore).


Možda i više gradovi makarskog primorja ...tocnije makarska  

Arhitektura od koper-a u sloveniji ..cile obale u hrvatskoj pa lipo do budve u crnoj gori , je vise manje ista !!

A rab te virovatno asocira na perast !!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk town - panorama*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Make it so said:


> Možda i više gradovi makarskog primorja ...tocnije makarska
> 
> Arhitektura od koper-a u sloveniji ..cile obale u hrvatskoj pa lipo do budve u crnoj gori , je vise manje ista !!
> 
> A rab te virovatno asocira na perast !!


Makarska rivijera izgleda sasvim kao gradovi u Kotoru. Sve Slovenske i Hrvatske gradovi izgledaju točno isto, možda zbog bili u Austrijskog carstva i u Venecijanskoj Republici. 


*Rovinj, Istria*










by me


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Imotski and Blue Lake - Central Dalmatia*










HTZ


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Opuzen and river Neretva*











Ptičica[/URL]


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Rainbow over Baćinska Jezera, South Dalmatia*










by Damir Jelčić, pticica.com


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Ružica grad-Slavonija*

Biggest medieval fortress in Croatia.It got its look in 15th century.










Picture taken from here


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Somewhere on Omiš Riviera*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mreznica River, near Karlovac*









by Lihnida, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frozen Lake near Novo Cice*


Frozen lake by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr

Flickr map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin Old Town*









by kdras, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - The Franciscan Square*









by kdras, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - King Tomislav Square*









by kdras, panoramio


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

MountMan said:


> Plitvice National Park_04 by f2eliminator, on Flickr


Wow! Very nice photo!:cheers2:


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Volosko and mountain Učka*










pticica.com


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Volosko*










pticica.com


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Gračanica fortress-Slavonija*



by igor969,panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

New turist promotion video


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

amazing, beautiful landscapes, and i love teh architecture of cities

Here in chile are a lot of colonist and inmigrants from croatia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> amazing, beautiful landscapes, and i love teh architecture of cities
> 
> Here in chile are a lot of colonist and inmigrants from croatia


Yes, Chile is famous here for a lot of immigrants, mostly from 20th century, after WW II.


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Island Rab*










pticica.com


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Sunset, somewhere on island Rab*










pticica.com


----------



## N23SK (Feb 16, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## N23SK (Feb 16, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Štrigova,Međimurje*









by Lisul Saša,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Varaždinske Toplice,Zagorje*









by croatian forumer brch


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

a detail from Split; gothic windows and renaissance balcony in perfect harmony 



photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Split again - Gregory of Nin statue and a bell tower of St. Arnir.




photo by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-baroque part of the city called Tvrđa*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Center of the world in city Ludbreg in Podravina:









by TOMICA LETINA,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Una near Hrvatska Kostajnica*









by dijabola,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Church of St.Barbara,village Natkrižovljan,Zagorje*









by kbelcar,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Plješevica*









by lignjar,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Varaždin,Zagorje*









by mrky,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rijeka in night*


by croatian forumer gorgoroth


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Kantrida stadium in Rijeka*

 
by croatian forumer gorgoroth


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Novigrad*


by legendary croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Jest nam Hrvatska lijepa.


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

ChErGi said:


> Jest nam Hrvatska lijepa.


Jeste,Jeste! :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Split,coast near hill Marjan*










by croatian forumer Ballota


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle in Donji Miholjac,Slavonia*



by zdenko.brkanić,panoramio


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Nekak mi Medjumorje i Zagorje,poglavito Varazdin, bas imaju misticni stih, onak' srednjovjekovnih vremena.


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

ChErGi said:


> Nekak mi Medjumorje i Zagorje,poglavito Varazdin, bas imaju misticni stih, onak' srednjovjekovnih vremena.


Zagorje ima posebno zbog dvoraca.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Požega-Slavonia*










by matej90,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek-Slavonia*










by oriontrail,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb*










by febo-therealone,deviantart


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Gospić,Lika*









by inekic,hrphotocontest


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Sveti Petar Orehovec near Križevci*









by brch,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Varaždin Vineyard,Zagorje*









by IKA785,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Đurđevac Fortress*









by brch,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Đurđevački peski-Croatian desert*









by brch,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Perušić,Lika*









by jboros,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Zagreb*









by mirekin,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Lighthouse on island Porer,South Istra*

 
by croatian forumer gorgoroth


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Maruševec,Zagorje*


Autumn in Maruševec by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Old Castle Ozalj*









by Marin Stanisic,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Kupa near Ozalj*









by Marin Stanisic,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Samobor*









by MBagyinszky,Panoramio


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*City Samobor*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*City Samobor II*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb*



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb II*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes*









by ANTON CRUZ 1,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes*


Falling Lakes by OaklandNative, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik and island Lokrum*


Croatia - Dubrovnik: Adriatic Pastels by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Makarska,Dalmatia*









by oolalaa,Panoramio


----------



## lyy741 (Mar 14, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This isn't Tornado but our not so dangerous domestic Croatian - Pijavica.


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Baćina lakes,Dalmatia*


Baćinska jezera- Lagos de Baćinska. Croacia by Trix está casi de Fallas , on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

zaguric2 said:


> http://imgur.com/B7eGo
> by croatian forumer gorgoroth


If you shoot the ball high and powerful enough, it ends up in the sea


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Zadar,Dalmatia*










by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Traditional rural architecture in village Čigoč,Lonjsko Polje*









by EtnoSeloPortal,Panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar panorama*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Drava near village Repaš,Podravina*









by Hanza,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Church in village Molve,Podravina*









by marinela,pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria: Street Eleuteria in Old Town*


by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec*


by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Komin,Prigorje*









by z. atletić-glas koncila,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Šandrovac,Bilogora*









by [email protected],Panoramio


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar sports hall*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar fishing fleet*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Lužnica near Zaprešić,Zagorje*









by Vlado Ferenčić,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Lužnica near Zaprešić,Zagorje*









by Vlado Ferenčić,Panoramio


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Velebit *and A1 










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Jelsa,island Hvar*









by Vlado Ferenčić,Panoramio


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Stari Grad, Hvar*










by me


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*The bridges of Maslenica & Velebit mountain*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Lastovo on island Lastovo*









by Vlado Ferenčić,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Jelsa,island Hvar*









by Vlado Ferenčić,Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plemenitas, Gorski kotar region*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Međimurje Vineyards*









by FilipL,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik by night*









by Goran Štefanek,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Vinjerac and Velebit*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## Cha4NCam (Mar 22, 2012)

Great photo!


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

karlgreen said:


> Wow,what a beautiful river!I wanna have a visit there.:banana:


Great! :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Split in morning*


by croatian forumer dark room


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Ubli on Island Lastovo*










adriaticislands.net


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Omiš,Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer Ballota


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Omiš,Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer Ballota


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Zagreb*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

zaguric2 said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/55312790.jpg
> by Vlado Ferenčić,Panoramio


That is Rome. Although it looks indeed quite similar.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran lungomare (promenade along the coast)*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Zadar,Dalmatia*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Zadar,Dalmatia*









by web GradZadar


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Promina in Dalmatinska Zagora*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bibinje, Dalmatia*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vinjerac*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nin, Dalmatia*










by me


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Island Rab*










HTZ


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

By Croatian forumer _MountMan_:

-->



MountMan said:


> Kamenjak





MountMan said:


> Rabac


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*View from Molat island (North Dalmatia islands)*










by _picalila_


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Dalmatia is a nation!! :lol:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cbr Domes said:


> Stupendous! :drool:


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Šibenik,Dalmatia*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Fortress Sisak*










Source


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopanian castle Drivenik near Crikvenica*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Skradin*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Mošćenička Draga*










By SobreCroatia


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

marvelous places :drool:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

If feel someone like "house" with these Croatia photos :drool:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Krka,Dalmatia*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cbr Domes said:


> Impressive!


Thanks Cbr Domes :cheers:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

kay:

Dubrovnik are one of my favorite european cities :banana: :cheers:


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Zadar, North Dalmatia*

-->










Photo by Croatian forumer *brch*.


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Gothic palace Ćipiko, Trogir, central Dalmatia:



photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Second Ćipiko palace, on the same square:



photo by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Mountain Velebit*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Somewhere in Dalmatia*










By *maciejd*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

zaguric2 said:


> by www.boriskacan.com


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=44.237928,15.302024&ll=44.237982,15.303987&spn=0.006757,0.016512&num=1&t=h&z=17



:cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Mountain Velebit*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Našice,Slavonia*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Našice are the best :drunk:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rocky031 said:


> Našice are the best :drunk:


Legendarische town und castle. :drunk::drunk:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Bol on island Brač*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river near Klanac, Gorski kotar region*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on Krk Island*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Prigorje*









by croatian forumer brch


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica*










source


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Marija Bistrica*










source


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Slani Dol (Samobor)*

>>>










source


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Plitvice lakes at winter*










source


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Boat on river Kupa (near city Petrinja)*










source


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Gacka field,Lika*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Petrčane near Zadar,Dalmatia*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ugljan*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cogrljevo lake, Gorski kotar region*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Rijeka*


by croatian forumer gorgoroth


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatian capital*










Boris Kačan


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Vukovar,Slavonija-County hall*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Vukovar,Slavonija-Courthouse*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Vukovar,Slavonija-Castle Eltz,church of st. Roch,and Vukovar watertower*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Vukovar,Slavonija-city center*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Vukovar,Slavonija-baroque center*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Vukovar,Slavonija-baroque center II*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Baranja landscape*









by croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Pag island by Croatian forumer Leo ZD*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Island Hvar*


Hvar by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Cetina in Omiš,Dalmatia*


Omiš on the Cetina River by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Rab on island Rab*


Rab_8 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*View from the Ljubač Plateau on Velebit*


View from the Ljubač Plateau on Velebit by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Landscape near Gračac,Lika*


Lika by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Motorway A6,Kikovica-Oštrovica*









by zinder,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Primošten by night,Dalmatia*









by thenightrider(Ivan Ćorić),pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Baška Voda near Makarska, Dalmatia*


Baška Voda, Dalmatia, Croatia by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Betina,island Murter*









by thenightrider(Ivan Ćorić),pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Split,Dalmatia*









by www.boriskacan.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

zaguric2 said:


> by thenightrider(Ivan Ćorić),pticica


beautiful...kay:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Linguine said:


> beautiful...kay:


Thanks Linguine :cheers:


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Scene from Trogir waterfront:




photo by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sisak-old bridge*










by klek,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sisak-old bridge II*










by klek,deviantart


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Knin,biggest town of inner Dalmatia, at dusk*


Nestled by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City of Split,view from Marjan hill*


City of Split by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Windy day on Pag island, by Leo ZD*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tiny beach on island Hvar*


Something to dream about by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Varaždinske toplice*










by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Trogir,Dalmatia*









by coalatravel,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Fortress Ilok,Slavonia*









by Bakrenna,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Umag,Istria*









by Gere,myhrpc


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Umag,Istria*









by Gere,myhrpc


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Stara Baška,island Krk*









by filipRI,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rovinj,church of St. Euphemia by night*









by KrissTopher,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Koprivnički Ivanec,Podravina*



by menneskedyr,crometeo


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rijeka region*


by croatian forumer gorgoroth


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Milna,island of Brač*









by pavle,pticica


----------



## Pathetic20 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice series of photos makes me wonder that I'm there. Very beautiful shots.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Pathetic20 said:


> Nice series of photos makes me wonder that I'm there. Very beautiful shots.


Thanks Pathetic20 :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Plitvice lakes*

National park Plitvice lakes is the oldest national park in Southeast Europe.The national park was founded in 1949. In 1979,Plitvice Lakes National Park was added to the UNESCO World Heritage register among the first natural sites worldwide.
It is a forested mountain area with 16 lakes of crystal blue color.





Plitvička jezera by Blaz Purnat, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Plitvice Lakes II*









by svemirac,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Plitvice Lakes III*


Plitvice Lakes by Raluca Melania, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Plitvice Lakes IV*


Plitvice Lakes by tonelesap, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Plitvice Lakes V*


Plitvička Jezera by mismisimos, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Plitvice Lakes VI*









by by inigo.txg,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Zadar street in old town*


Zadar, Croatia by PSchneid221, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Monastery Visovac on Krka river (National park)*










by febo-therealone,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*National park Mljet*










by ilharess,deviantart


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Area behind the Stara Baska, Krk Island*



by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*National park Plitvice Lakes*









by me


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

*Lastovo island*



by http://www.lastovo.org/hr/photos/52-slike/15-lastovo


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

*Lastovo island II*



by http://www.lastovo.org/hr/photos/52-slike/15-lastovo


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Fort Lovrijenac,Dubrovnik*


Fort Lovrijenac Dubrovnik Croatia by Nickophoto, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Fort Lovrijenac,Dubrovnik*


Fort Lovrijenac Dubrovnik Croatia by Nickophoto, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Poreč,Istria*


parenzo by pierovis'ciada, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Trakošćan,Zagorje*


Trakošćan by DusanV, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City of Trogir and the Tower of the Kamerlengo Castle,Dalmatia*


City of Trogir and the Tower of the Kamerlengo Castle by Alex E. Proimos, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Korčula on island Korčula*


Korčula by Bruno Dumon, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ korčula is amazing :drool:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Mljet IV*

Monastery on St Maria island










by arcomonte26,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Plitvice Lakes V*









by arcomonte26,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*On island Korčula*









by Magda Sulewska,Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Roofs of Dubrovnik*









by viktor,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cavtat*


Autumn in Cavtat by christina_2008, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik_3 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Karanac,Baranja*

_







_

_by croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8_


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Novi Vinodolski*


Novi Vinodolski" Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle in Ogulin*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Church of St Donat in Zadar,Dalmatia*


Zadar by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

wow, absolutely beautiful :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

kiligoland said:


> wow, absolutely beautiful :cheers:


 
Thanks kiligoland :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Pula,Istria*


Pola-1616PS by man_drake, on Flickr


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vrnik, Krk island*










Vrbnik, photo by Lola Strzana, Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Kornati*

The National Park Kornati park was founded in 1980. and it is consists of 89 islands, islets and rocks.Only 1/4 teritory of Park is land,and 3/4 is sea.

Kornati from air:


Wielki błękit / Le Grand Bleu by bazylek100, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Kornati II*


Baia di Levrnaca - Isole Kornati, Croazia by Fabio Bianchi 83, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Kornati III*


kornati by urš, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Kornati IV*


Kornati by boboviel, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Kornati V*


Kornati by Damijan P., on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Kornati VI*


kornati croatia by fredosbxl, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Fortress Medvedgrad above Zagreb*


IMG_0942 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Island Pag*









by croatian forumer Leo-Zd


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Zagreb cathedral*


zagreb cathedral 332 by dario vukovic, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Đakovo,Slavonia*









by croatian forumer oriontrail


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kostanjica near Groznjan, Istria*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Zrmanja*


Zrmanja by Jan Sir, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Adriatic Sea










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Kamacnik near Vrbovsko in Gorski Kotar*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik from air*


Dubrovnik CityScape by johnb10175, on Flickr


----------



## Lor43Pan (Apr 30, 2012)

so beautify


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lor43Pan said:


> so beautify


Thanks Lor43Pan :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Crikvenica*


by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Wonderful pics from wonderful places!


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Pakleni islands, by nestalna*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Silano said:


> Wonderful pics from wonderful places!


Thanks Silano :cheers:


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*View from mountain Biokovo in Central Dalmatia*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

_*Zagreb *_










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Opuzen,Dalmatia*









by Sumrak,pticica


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Facades on Riva promenade, Split*










KLINIKA NA OTVORENOM - siječanj 2012.
by FRO (ISPRID BANKE)


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Krka*


waterfall in krka national park by emershot, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Krka II*

Monastery on island Visovac:


Visovac monastery, Croatia by katiebecck, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Krka III*

Visovačko Lake:


Krka park by Cocosarron, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Krka IV*

Roški slap(waterfall):









by -NeveN-,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Krka V*


Krka National Park by petradphotography, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Krka VI*

Skradinski buk:









by olga.a,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rovinj from the air*


Rovinj from the Air 08 by reneseifert, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rovinj from the air*


Rovinj from the Air 10 by reneseifert, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Skradin on the river Krka*









by Damir17,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Grtovec,Zagorje*









by Brko32,pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sandy island of Susak*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Gospic, central town of Lika region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice, central town of Gorski kotar region*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Lika*









by kaner,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Island Čiovo,cove Mavarštica*









by raptor1,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Daruvar*









by w34a Damir Alter Matijevic,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Daruvar II*









by w34a Damir Alter Matijevic,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Daruvar III*









by w34a Damir Alter Matijevic,Panoramio


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Typical old houses in Moslavina region*










by Tfilip,panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Split,Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer Trsteničanin


----------



## karnilla (May 4, 2012)

everytime Croatia is mentioned. The city of Dubrovnik always comes to mind. That's one of the cities I've always wanted to go to.


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

karnilla said:


> everytime Croatia is mentioned. The city of Dubrovnik always comes to mind. That's one of the cities I've always wanted to go to.


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*River Zrmanja near Obrovac*









by w34a Damir Alter Matijević, panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Village Sopot,Zagorje*









by Brko32,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Croatian BEACHES on General photography

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1511817

:cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rovinj by snow*









by ibrajnovic,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik*


Jewel by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Risnjak*









by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Risnjak II*


by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Risnjak III*









by Floyd,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Risnjak IV*









by risnjak.hr


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Motovun, by MountMan*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Forum(the main square in antic) in Zadar*









by tjonjic18,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Island Čiovo*









by raptor1,pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kostanjica with Motovun in the back, Istria*



by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely shots....:cheers:


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*Susak - sandy island*










Picture by trikker


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Linguine said:


> beautiful and lovely shots....:cheers:


Thanks Linguine :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Rijeka by night*


by croatian forumer gorgoroth


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dobrinj,island of Krk*









by croatian forumer brch


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Đakovo cathedral,Slavonia*









by milengrad,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Đakovo cathedral II ,Slavonia*









by milengrad,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*The born house of Nikola Tesla,village Smiljan,Lika*









by croatian forumer brch


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Zagorje landscape*


by menneskedyr,crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavrsje near Groznjan, Istria*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Island of Brač*


Flight by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Paklenica*









by okic,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Paklenica II*


Starigrad-Paklenica Croazia by danosmanvive, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Paklenica III*









by SimoneWunderlich,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian national parks: National Park Paklenica IV*


Paklenica National park by LeprechaunHR, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Omiš,Dalmatia-new city church*


Nova crkva sv. Petra apostola - Priko, Omiš by ikrokar, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Grebaštica*


by IvanZD,crometeo.net


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Gdje je Grebaštica? Predivno, naravno.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Blizo Primoštenu, prošlog ljeta mi smo ostao tamo za jednu noć s brodom.


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

TI8 said:


> Gdje je Grebaštica? Predivno, naravno.


Šibenik Region,Dalmatia. :cheers:


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Zagreb Central Station












_by me_


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Zagreb, Croatian Academy of Sciences










_by me_


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Zagreb










by me


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Sunset over Zagreb










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Coast in Brsečine near Dubrovnik*


Brsecine Sjekirica, Dalmatian Coast, near Dubrovnik by Daniel Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

timo9 said:


> Great pics


Thanks timo9 :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rijeka by night*









by filipRI,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lucas99 said:


> Nice pics


Thanks Lucas99 :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Distant views - View from Trogir on islands*









by croatian forumer Leo - Zd


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rovinj*









by fm55,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Mt Velebit from Lovinjac*


When the Storm Subsides by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Church of St. Mark,Zagreb*


Giant Easter Egg by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Church of St. Mark II ,Zagreb*


A Stormy Night in Zagreb by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Church of St. Mark III ,Zagreb*


Trg svetog Marka / St. Mark's Square by VanjaMk1, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i love the venetian architecture of istria


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> i love the venetian architecture of istria


Istria have only Istrian architecture. One part of the Istrian architecture is under the influence of the Venetian style. Most of the Istrian architecture is under the Austrian and Austro-Hungarian influence. Istrian architecture has a very developed local solutions and features, according to climate and available materials.
:cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Samobor*









by tonibaloni,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Euphrasian basilica in Poreč*

The episcopal complex, including, apart the basilica itself, a sacristy, a baptistery and the bell tower of the nearby archbishop's palace, is one of the best examples of early Byzantine architecture in the Mediterranean region.

Because of its exceptional value, it has been inscribed on the UNESCO World Heritage List since 1997.


porec_IMG_5284_cr by andywebgallery, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Euphrasian basilica in Poreč II*

Bell tower:


porec_IMG_5341 by andywebgallery, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Euphrasian basilica in Poreč III*

World's oldest Bishop's palace still in use (6th ct.)









by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Euphrasian basilica in Poreč IV*

World's oldest Bishop's palace still in use (6th ct.)









by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Euphrasian basilica in Poreč V*


Eufrazijeva / Euphrasian Basilica by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Euphrasian basilica in Poreč VI*









by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Euphrasian basilica in Poreč VII*


Euphrasian_Basilica by neoblu76, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Euphrasian basilica in Poreč VIII*









by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Makes me want to move to Croatia when I'm older 

:cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

CF221 said:


> Makes me want to move to Croatia when I'm older
> 
> :cheers:


:cheers: :cheers1:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Croatian Nathional Theater in Zagreb*









by samosvoja,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tower Lotrščak,Zagreb*


gornji grad 10 by Sunshine Soon, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tower Lotrščak II,Zagreb*


Lotrščak Tower and Funicular Railroad (Zagreb, Croatia) by courthouselover, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tower Lotrščak III,Zagreb*


Lotrščak Tower (Zagreb, Croatia) by courthouselover, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tower Lotrščak IV,Zagreb*


Lotrščak i uspinjača by Brankinha, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tower Lotrščak V,Zagreb*


Zagreb, Croatia by jdraiders, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik-the main street*


View down the Stradun from the Sponza Palace by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*View from top of Rab island*









by Arb,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Rab,island of Rab*









by Arb,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Vrsar,Istria*


Vrsar, Istra by SloTraveller, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik harbour*









by dubrovnik2,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Trsat church,Rijeka*


Rijeka, Croatia by Pavel Urusov, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Trsat church II,Rijeka*


Parish Church of St. George by LadyBug78, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Trsat church III,Rijeka*


Trsat by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Trsat church IV,Rijeka*


Church of Our Lady of Trsat, CROATIA by A_nTRa_X, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Varaždin,Zagorje*









by Max_Wollf,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Hvar,island of Hvar*


Hvar_17 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Hvar II,island of Hvar*


Hvar_15 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Hvar III,island of Hvar*


Hvar_18 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tower,Korčula island*


Curzola or Korcula Tower Korcula Island Croatia by Nickophoto, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Rijeka,Kvarner*









by croatian forumer syka


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Forum with temple of Augustus and communal palace,city Pula*


PULA . FORUM WITH TEMPLE OF AUGUSTUS AND COMMUNAL PALACE by LitterART, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Diocletian's Palace in Split*

Diocletian's Palace was built by the Roman emperor Diocletian at the turn of the fourth century AD.

Old demonstration of palace:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Diocletian's Palace in Split II*









by Alena Amplieva,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Diocletian's Palace in Split III*


Srebrna vrata by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Diocletian's Palace in Split IV*


Poljana kraljice Jelene by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Diocletian's Palace in Split V*


Katedrala sv. Dujma by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Diocletian's Palace in Split VI*


Željezna vrata by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Diocletian's Palace in Split VII*

Diocletian's Palace - Northwest:


Dioklecijanova palača by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*UNESCO World heritage in Croatia: Diocletian's Palace in Split VIII*


Croacia by cesargp, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Crikvenica*


by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Sunset above the Adriatic, from Velebit mountain*










by Boris Kačan


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

guys, no more off topic non photo related comments please. thanks!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

ok yellow fever sorry for all


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Mountain Velebit*


Velebit on a Late Winter Afternoon by M.E.L.Zd, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Lubenice,island of Cres*









by analavanda60,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Lubenice,island of Cres*









by analavanda60,pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Protected landscape Green vortex: canyon Devil's Passage - Gorski Kotar region, nearly Skrad (I)*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Protected landscape Green vortex: canyon Devil's Passage - Gorski Kotar region, nearly Skrad (II)*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Protected landscape Green vortex: canyon Devil's Passage - Gorski Kotar region, nearly Skrad (III)*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Protected landscape Green vortex: canyon Devil's Passage - Gorski Kotar region, nearly Skrad (IV)*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Protected landscape Green vortex: canyon Devil's Passage - Gorski Kotar region, nearly Skrad (V)*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Protected landscape Green vortex: canyon Devil's Passage - Gorski Kotar region, nearly Skrad (VI)*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dolac - Zagreb marketplace*


Dolac by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dolac - Zagreb marketplace*


Dolac by my moon blue, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ethno village Kumrovec,Zagorje*









by iris1801,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ethno village Kumrovec II,Zagorje*









by iris1801,pticica


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*What is this in the sky of this picture?*



P.C.Dolabella said:


> Hrvatsko Zagorje (hilly area north of Zagreb) under low clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is this in the sky of this photograph?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
It was recorded movement of the stars over a longer period. In this particular case I would say that this is a period of more than 1.5 hours.
Night photos with recorded motion of the stars have a popular name startrails.
:cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rovinj*









by DILBA,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Baranja landscape*









by croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Kratak film sastavljen od tisuća fotografija, timelapse i video sekvenci upotpunjen posebnim vizualnim efektima i za ovu priliku skladanom glazbom. Cilj ovog filma bio je prikazati pozitivnu energiju grada Zagreba. Film također prikazuje bogatstvo zagrebačkog uličnog i noćnog života, njegovu kulturnu i sakralnu baštinu, međunarodno priznate atrakcije, događanja i još mnogo toga.

A short film made up of thousands of photographs, timelapse and video sequences and complemented by special visual effects and for this opportunity, composed the music. The goal of this film was to show the positive energy of Zagreb. The film also shows the richness of Zagreb street life and nightlife, its cultural and religious heritage, internationally recognized attractions, events and more.

39847377

by Marko Vrdoljak, Croatian photographer


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*GOOD JOB*



ST_dasa said:


> by Boris Kačan



WELL DONE


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

MountMan said:


> Kratak film sastavljen od tisuća fotografija, timelapse i video sekvenci upotpunjen posebnim vizualnim efektima i za ovu priliku skladanom glazbom. Cilj ovog filma bio je prikazati pozitivnu energiju grada Zagreba. Film također prikazuje bogatstvo zagrebačkog uličnog i noćnog života, njegovu kulturnu i sakralnu baštinu, međunarodno priznate atrakcije, događanja i još mnogo toga.
> 
> A short film made up of thousands of photographs, timelapse and video sequences and complemented by special visual effects and for this opportunity, composed the music. The goal of this film was to show the positive energy of Zagreb. The film also shows the richness of Zagreb street life and nightlife, its cultural and religious heritage, internationally recognized attractions, events and more.
> 
> ...


 
Video ist sehr gut. :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Lake Lokve,Gorski Kotar*









by arsen,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik*









by croatian forumer mars 01


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Severin na Kupi*









by stankina,fotozine


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Samobor*


Samobor by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Samobor II*


Samobor by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Samobor III*


Samobor by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*City Samobor IV*


Samobor by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Zagreb Cathedral*


zagreb cathedral 332 by dario vukovic, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Zagreb Cathedral II*


Zagreb Cathedral by bern.harrison, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Zagreb Cathedral III*


Zagreb Cathedral IMG_2913A by Bruce Aleksander & Dennis Milam, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Zagreb Cathedral IV*


Zagreb Cathedral - outside view by Ajan Alen, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje green scenery*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Supetar,island of Brač*


Supetar (2) by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Samo jedan tjedan i onda idemo za more. :cheers:

Prve tri dana mi ćemo biti u Makarskoj, nisam bio tamo već 5 godina, jer Istria je blizak pa normalno smo tamo svake ljeto. Hrvatska, ja ne mogu više čekati.. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deizi/2717535524/
Makarska by deizi, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Maruševec,Zagorje*


Full Strength of Winter / Zima u punoj snazi by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Prološko Blato*

A large natural complex of carst lakes, streams and fields near town of Imotski. Overall there are about 11 lakes and dozens of carst dents. Some years ago, one entirely new lake emerged and formed in the field seen on this picture 



by Nikola R.


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Modro Jezero*

Literary ''Blue Lake'', a large carst dent filled with water from underground wells. Town of Imotski rests just at the top of eastern cliffs. 
If you look closely, you'll notice people bathing in the lake 



by Nikola R.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar in the early spring morning*



by me


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice Pics :cheers2:


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Town of Betina on Island of Murter*











photo by murter-info.net


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Towns of Betina & Murter(background ) on Island Murter*











photo by murter-info.net


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Town of Tisno on the Island of Murter*

The Island of Murter has Four beautiful Fishing/ Agriculture and Tourism towns. They are Betina, Murter(as seen above), Jezera and Tisno as seen below











photo by murter-info.net


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Tisno aerial view on Island Murter*










photo by murter-info.net


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia:Đakovo cathedral II*









by croatian forumer oriontrail


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia:Đakovo cathedral III*









by zlomskic,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia:Đakovo cathedral IV*









by antonov,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia:Đakovo cathedral V*









by rainman,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia:Đakovo cathedral VI*









by m1rna,pticica


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Excellent thread. Thanks for the pics!:applause:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

ArtZ said:


> ^^Excellent thread. Thanks for the pics!:applause:


Thanks ArtZ :cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rijeka*


by croatian forumer MountMan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The North Adriatic small town Novi Vinodolski*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rovinj*









by mac,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Istria*









by croatian forumer roader


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Kaptol square,Zagreb*


Zagreb Kaptol Square by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## aquantide (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful photos and fantastic sea in Croatia :cheers1:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

aquantide said:


> Beautiful photos and fantastic sea in Croatia :cheers1:


Thanks aquantide :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar night panorama*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Greeting to The Sun, Zadar*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Dubrovnik cathedral*

The Assumption Cathedral is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Dubrovnik.It is the seat of the Diocese of Dubrovnik.The cathedral was built on the site of several former cathedrals, including 6th, 10th and 11th century buildings, and their 12th century successor in the Romanesque style, which was largely destroyed in the earthquake of 1667.


Dubrovnik Cathedral by night by Expectmohr, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Dubrovnik cathedral II*


Cathedral, Dubrovnik by Slybacon, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Dubrovnik cathedral III*


The Cathedral of Dubrovnik by Adriatic2Alps Photography, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Dubrovnik cathedral IV*


Dubrovnik, Croatia by Pinky Earl, on Flickr


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

Colleague, second photo is not cathedral, it is St. Blasius church, Dubrovnik`s protector


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

alluux said:


> Beautiful


Thanks alluux :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Protected Landscape Green vortex: creek Curak - Gorski kotar region*



by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Split*









by Prile,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tučepi,Dalmatia*









by w34a Damir Alter Matijevic,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Tučepi II,Dalmatia*









by w34a Damir Alter Matijevic,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Zadar*









by croatian forumer brch


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Zadar II*









by croatian forumer brch


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Zadar III*









by croatian forumer brch


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Bela,Zagorje*


Bela by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Krasno,Velebit*


Velebit - Krasno (2) by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bribir nearly Novi Vinodolski*



by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*City park Maksimir in Zagreb I*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*City park Maksimir in Zagreb II*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Nin cathedral*

Church of the Holy Cross,also known as "the smallest cathedral in the world".Cathedral originating from the 9th century in Nin.









by theyre,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Nin cathedral II*









by Pešo Grgić,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Nin cathedral III*


Nin by Rutger Middendorp, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Cathedrals of Croatia: Nin cathedral IV*


Nin Cathedral by ::jark::, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Osijek*









by croatian forumer Rocky031


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Čakovec,Međimurje*









by MaRRtinez,pticica


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

balthazar said:


> nice


Thanks balthazar :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar - five wells square*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar - five wells square II*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Five wells square III*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Pag*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Island Palagruža*









by NeveN,Panoramio


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Island Hvar*


Hvar Beach by fafali., on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Beach Zlatni Rat,island of Brač*


Bol na Bracu - Zlatni rat by Emich, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Donja Stubica,Zagorje*


by croatian forumer dadekhr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Bizovac,Slavonija*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Vela Draga,Mt Učka*









by zinder,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Poreč,Istria*









by klek,pticica


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik*


Croatia by photographerglen, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Rovinj*









by croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Trogir,Dalmatia*









by astra42,pticica


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*RE:*



P.C.Dolabella said:


> This isn't Tornado but our not so dangerous domestic Croatian - Pijavica.
> Could be seen mostly in front of Dubrovnik some days in springtime but it last only few minutes.
> 
> 
> ...



What is that in this photo?

It's just like a "missile".


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

It is something like a small, small tornadoes. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ledenice - village in the hinterland of Novi Vinodolski*

On the hill behind the church tower is Frankopans Gradina Ledenice


by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Castle Trakoščan,Zagorje*









by yenkie,pticica


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

^ ^ Trakoščan looks wonderful at any time


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Krapina, Zagorje*

Neanderthals museum









www.myhrpc.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet, Istria: Old Town*



by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb

St. Mark's Church*










by me


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Beach Drage,Pakoštane,Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer Leo - zd


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Beach Drage II,Pakoštane,Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer Leo - zd


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Beach Drage III,Pakoštane,Dalmatia*









by croatian forumer Leo - zd


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Falls on the River Kupa nearby Stefanci, Gorski kotar region*



by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

^ ^Wonderful colors


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*First torpedo factory, Rijeka*


Torpedo II by Zeljko Jurcic, on Flickr

Waiting for restoration


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Đurđevac,Podravina*


Đurđevac (Croatia) - 2 by EDEN - European Destinations of Excellence, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Baroque palace Cindro, Split*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko lake, Gorski kotar region*



by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*

Good afternoon Croatia! 









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*









By me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ Great photos, Dukljanka! Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing....:cheers:


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Brač, Dalmatia*


The Shepherd's Treasure by »DaLMaTiNo«, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Brač, Dalmatia*


Old Dalmatia by »DaLMaTiNo«, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Brač, Ložišća*


Untouched Dalmatia - Ložišća by »DaLMaTiNo«, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Split market, Dalmatia*

Ancient place of market on the east side of Diocletians palace


Farmer's Market, Split by mrkgllsp, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Artichokes by mrkgllsp, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Details of Oprtalj, Istria*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning on the Lake in Mrzla Vodica, Gorski Kotar region*



by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


120516 Dubrovnik Old City by siuchark, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


120517 Cavtat-Dubrovnik Evening by siuchark, on Flickr


----------



## STgaleb (Sep 20, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


Untitled by markuswells, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


Untitled by markuswells, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fairy Tale - Čogrljevo Lake, Gorski Kotar region*









by Patty, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Areas between inland (Gorski Kotar) and coastal (Primorje) in the northern Adriatic in the hinterland of the Novi Vinodolski (I)*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Areas between inland (Gorski Kotar) and coastal (Primorje) in the northern Adriatic in the hinterland of the Novi Vinodolski (II)*



by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Mountman, your panoramas are the best!!^^:applause::applause:

Entance to historic *Town of Nin*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Nin cathedral and historical site*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bridge to Town of Nin*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Nin*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Mausoleum Petrinovic*

It is located in the Supetar's cemetery, next to the St. Nicholas' chapel. The mausoleum is of wealthy Brac family Frane Petrinovic, made by Croatian sculptor Toma Rosandic (1878,- 1958.)


Little Church by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region*









by Lihnida, fotke.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Snjeznik, Gorski kotar region*









by Silvano, pticica


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Veli Losinj*


120504 Twenty One Dolphins-002 by siuchark, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula, Proizd Island I*


Korcula,Proizd Island_07 by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula, Proizd Island II*


Korcula,Proizd Island_01 by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes: the majesty of nature*









by Lidija_Zizic, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brac Island, Zlatni Rat Beach*


Brac Island,Zlatni Rat Beach_03 by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brac Island, Paklina Beach*


Brac Island,Paklina Beach_02 by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*St. Francis church and monastery, Šibenik*



by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Port of Šibenik*



by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

amazing Šibenik )))


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Pag*


_MAK1960_2012_05_28_1-400 Sek. bei f - 8,0_200 mm_ISO 80 by Markus Kolar , on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Pag, Dalmatia*


_MAK1962_2012_05_28_1-500 Sek. bei f - 8,0_200 mm_ISO 80 by Markus Kolar , on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Pag, Dalmatia*


_MAK2556_2012_06_02_1-250 Sek. bei f - 5,6_78 mm_ISO 80 by Markus Kolar , on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The view from the mountain pass Vratnik to the northern Adriatic*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River in Gorski kotar region*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River in Gorski kotar region II*



by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Island Lošinj*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset over the island of Rab*



by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Island of Lošinj*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountains seen from Mali Platak in the background of Rijeka*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Somewhere on the Adriatic coast........*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Adriatic sea*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Rovinj by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria*



by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Stari Grad, island Hvar*


The quiet streets of Stari Grad by mrkgllsp, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Vis town, Vis island*


Sunset on Vis. by mrkgllsp, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*San Vincente, Istria: Castle Grimani*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice National Park*


Plitvice National Park_04 by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice National Park*


Plitvice National Park_19 by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice National Park*


Plitvice National Park_14 by F2eliminator Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Always awesome Croatia! :bow:


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Hvar*


2A_090521_2966-D141 by mrkgllsp, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Hvar town, Island Hvar*


2A_090520_2578-D140 by mrkgllsp, on Flickr


----------



## Asteraluna (Aug 13, 2012)

*Plitvice*

"


----------



## Asteraluna (Aug 13, 2012)

*Plitvice*


----------



## Asteraluna (Aug 13, 2012)

*Plitvice*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island*

^^ bravo, Asteraluna :cheers:



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by viper, pticica


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Lopar, island Rab*


P9200139 by Michael Scherer, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

In Biokovo nature park by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Cloudy Biokovo II by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Podgora village in the mountains-

by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Agave and the tower of the church, the island of Lošinj*










by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures of a beautiful country. kay:


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Dubrovnik market*


Morning market at Gundulić Square by Anosmia, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

daily pigeon feeding in Gundulić Square by Anosmia, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Historical dalmatian capital Zadar*


Zadar by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Vela Spila is a cave situated above the town of Vela Luka on the island of Korčula*


Croatia, Korcula, Vela Spila by Anext, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Croatia, Korčula, sunset by Anext, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images...


----------



## lexy00 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Obavijest o izložbi fotografija u Balama*

U vremenu kad je digitalni pristup životu i uopće svijetu koji nas okružuje postala sveprisutna pojava, pozivamo Vas korisnike digitalnih fotokamera da obilježite najljepše trenutke vašeg boravka u izvornoj prirodi kampova San Polo i Colone kao i slikovitom gradiću Bale. Dana 08.09.2012 bit će otvorenje izložbe u galeriji "Ulika" a upravo Vi sa svojim slikama i motivima bit ćete sudionici u toj izložbi. Dobitnici prvog, drugog i trećeg mjesta bit će proglašeni tajnim glasanjem sa strane sudionika izložbe i sa strane prolaznika kroz Bale koji će pogledat izložbu.
Šaljite vaše slike na [email protected] do 30.08.2012.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb *










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb II*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb I*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb III*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Church of st.Martin - Mali Lošinj*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Mali Lošinj I*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin*


The town of Nin (Croatia) by EDEN - European Destinations of Excellence, on Flickr

The town of Nin (Croatia)
www.nin.hr / ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sectors/tourism/eden/index_en.htm
Nin is located in a shallow lagoon about 14 km away from the regional centre of Zadar. It is the oldest Croatian royal town and is situated on a small island connected to the mainland with two bridges which were built in the 16th century. The destination offers spectacular sandy beaches and salt pans. Not far from Kraljičina beach there is the famous site for healing mud (peloid) and a wetland with wetland inhabitants. Many wetland birds, which attract nature lovers, have found their home here.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin (II)*


The town of Nin (Croatia) by EDEN - European Destinations of Excellence, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Bol Croatia-*









Bol - Croatia by Nick Verschoor


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bol, Croatia by WAELBQ


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Pučišća on Island Brač by gpfender, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Pučišća on Island Brač by gpfender, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island: an early evening view of the island Prvic*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rainbow over Nin*









by OkkO22, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sobra, Mljet Island*









by Pyari, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Losinj on Losinj Island*









by Pyari, pticica


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*The oldest town in Croatia - Stari Grad, island Hvar*


HMC_2011_P1000207.jpg by hannah_mcleod, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beautiful Sibenik*









by Pyari, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc.com


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zrmanja river valley & Velebit mountain*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svetvincenat (San Vincente), Istria - Castle Grimani*



by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Island of Losinj*










by me


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Stunning photos. Croatia is beautiful naturally, cheers!


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*sunset behind wave crashing on rocks in Stari Grad, Hvar*

^ ^Thanks!


HMC_2011_P1020899.jpg by hannah_mcleod, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Poštak mountain, Lika*


Rock sculptures by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Baroque palace Pavlovic, Split.*










photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Baroque palace Milesi, Split.*



photo by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Salt production fields of Nin*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, Istria*


Kamenjak by Tom.Piringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, Istria*


Kamenjak by Tom.Piringer, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Island Lošinj in front,island Oruda,island Pag,and mountain Velebit in background*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Obrovac riverfront*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Dalmatian Coast by gpfender, on Flickr


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Udbina church*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Osor, island Cres*


il giardino musicale di Osor by La_Stefi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokve, Gorski kotar region*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin Old Town*


Varaždin - Horvaatia by pitsimeister, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor near Zagreb*


Samobor by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovenska - Island Losinj*









by Pyari, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*


Umago by coce, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*


Trogir by star_fish_5, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split harbour, panorama*

scroll --->











photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*


Karlovac Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*


Karlovac Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## Gibbs93 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Star trails above Telascica, Dugi otok (Long Island)*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Maskovica han - Caravanserai in Vrana










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ruins in Vrana*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gata - waterfall in the canyon of the river Cetina*









by Pyari, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Aerial HDR Photo 360 ° / 300 meters in air over Banje beach:

http://alh.labs360.com/360/gva/go_air_dubrovnik_aerial_01.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Panorama by tomwright1408, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Vrana, Dalmatia, the largest natural lake in Croatia*


Lake Vrana by dmytrok, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Požega, Slavonia*


Požega by Hirike, on Flickr

The view to the Holy Trinity square and baroque votive monument erected in 1749 in memory to 798 citizens of Požega who died during the plague that lasted from May until November 1739. (There were about two thousands citizens in Požega in that period). An inscription on the monument says that it has been erected by the city and sculpted by "pictor di Veneta" Gabriel Granicie for the price of 2000 eggs and 300 forints.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Požega, Slavonia II*


Požega by Hirike, on Flickr

The view to the house where Croatian poet Dobriša Cesarić was born. The city Požega placed memorial tablet in 1990. The anthological verses from poem "Waterfall" ("Slap") are inscribed on it.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Požega- City museum*


Požega- gradski muzej, Požega- City museum  by Hirike, on Flickr

The baroque building was built in the 18th century as a business and residential building. On its corner, at the upper floor window height, there is a niche containing statue/painting of Virgin Mary, which was put there by the owner of the building, the pharmacist Thaller. Since 1953 the building houses City museum.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, the old small city in Istria*









by magyde, fotozine.org


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Ćilipi, southern Dalmatia*


Folk in Cilipi by saravdv, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sabljaci Lake near Ogulin*


Sabljaci Lake view 1 by Juke Saps, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sabljaci Lake near Ogulin II*


Sabljaci Lake view 2 by Juke Saps, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


Kroatië 2012 by jacobsjos61, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wooden bridge in Cicka Poljana, in Turopolje near Zagreb*

Thx, Spurdo :cheers:


Čička Poljana, drveni most by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Croatia is live on Google StreetView starting Sep 26, 2012!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Samobor, near Zagreb*

Thx, Mannesmann :cheers:


Samobor Panorama by Phil Dragash, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset at the harbour in Split*


EDITIMG_2994 by Tamas V, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, harbour and collosseo*


PULA by LitterART, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*PULA - FORUM WITH TEMPLE OF AUGUSTUS AND COMMUNAL PALACE*


PULA . FORUM WITH TEMPLE OF AUGUSTUS AND COMMUNAL PALACE by LitterART, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar near Rijeka*


Sanjin1986photography by Sanjin1986, on Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Thx, asparuh88 :cheers:


Dubrovnik panorama by Ádám Zoltán, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke on Korana river*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Marija Bistrica sanctuary*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdinske toplice*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar seafront*










by me


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

From The Walls by peterphotographic, on Flickr


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Rovinj


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Please,one photo per post.


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Excuse me,will edit asap


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar streets*









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar streets*









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer *Boyledd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka lights*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar Streets - arcades*









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar Streets - arcades*









by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - St. Mark's Church*


To St. Mark's Church by KamrenB, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik's old port*


DUBROVNIK HARBOR by jack metthey, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Untitled by Dmitry Pisanko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istra*


Rovinj, Istra by SloTraveller, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primosten, Dalmatia*


Primošten village peninsula by mala-zaba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mt Ucka*


Mt Ucka by dario.racane, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fields and hills of Lika region*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zrmanja river valley*










by me


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Croácia é bela um dos meus países preferidos no mundoo!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres by night (Town Cres on Cres Island)*

^^ Thanks, RobertoBancrofth :cheers:



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by Romulic i Stojcic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by Romulic i Stojcic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by Romulic i Stojcic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by Romulic i Stojcic


----------



## Frank496 (Oct 22, 2012)

That kitty is damn cute. We could have a thread about cats in the seaside villages.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj, Istria*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Ledenice, Island of Cres*









by magyde, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Losinj on Losinj Island*


Croatia's colours by Enny Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split I*











photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split II*











photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split III*











photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - Old Town*


Varazdin by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - In the city center*


Untitled by Jelenče, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Streets of Varazdin*


Streets of Varaždin by adasorous, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - detail 2*


Varazdin_2 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Olives from Lun peninsula on the island of Pag*

These are probably the oldest European olive. Their age, more than 2000 years, has been confirmed by representatives of various associations of European naturalists.









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Olives from Lun peninsula on the island of Pag II*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Landscape from Zagorje*









by croatian forumer *dadekhr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli, Island of Cres*



by me :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bajer Lake in Fuzine, Gorski kotar region*









by deepwater, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split and Kastela by night*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split and Kastela by night II*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb sunset*


Zagreb by stoposto, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in the evening*


Zagreb in the evening by Travn0Shik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Radićeva Street*


Radićeva by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria - aerial shot (I)*


pula_2 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula: Triumphal Arch of the Sergi - Golden Gate (II)*


pula_9 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Chapel of St. Maria Formosa from 6th century (III)*


pula_24 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - beneath the Roman amphitheater (IV)*


pula_7 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - beneath the Roman amphitheater (V)*


pula_6 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - detail of the amphitheater*


pula_26 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - Cathedral of St. James (sv. Jakov)*


Katedrala Sv. Jakova by tmizo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omiš, Dalmatia*


Omiš,Croatia by s.dzinic-dzine, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrzla Vodica Lake - colors of autumn*


colors of autumn by dario.racane', on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (IV)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (V)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (VI)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (VII)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (VIII)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (IX)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (X)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (XI)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (XII)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes by Boris Kačan (XIII)*









by Boris Kačan, http://www.boriskacan.com


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokve, Gorski kotar and star trails*









by dklobuca, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*


Motovun (Croatia) by flitshans, on Flickr


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod*









by http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kavana-Mala-i-Rakijarnica/149818658453617


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - St. Mark's Church*


Church of St. Mark Zagreb by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr

Parts of the church are from early 13th century.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Lotrščak Tower (Kula Lotrščak) in Zagreb dates to the 13th century*


Kula Lotrščak Zagreb by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ice Fever - Ice hockey in Arena, Pula*









by croatian forumer dadekhr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik at dusk*









by matrix, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zeleni vir (green vortex), Gorski kotar region*









by matrix, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - Nature park of the marshland in the mouth of Drava river into Danube*









by Marin Topić, http://www.kopacki-rit.com/index2.html

More about Kopacki rit


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - Nature park of the marshland in the mouth of Drava river into Danube (2)*









by Marin Topić, http://www.kopacki-rit.com/index2.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - Nature park of the marshland in the mouth of Drava river into Danube (3)*









by Marin Topić, http://www.kopacki-rit.com/foto.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - Nature park of the marshland in the mouth of Drava river into Danube (4)*









by Marin Topić, http://www.kopacki-rit.com/foto.html

More about Kopacki rit


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morbin choir sings the island of Brac*





Uploaded by gazdarusa
Text: Pjero Mirić; music: Duško Tambača


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - Nature park of the marshland in the mouth of Drava river into Danube (5)*









by Marin Topić, http://www.kopacki-rit.com/index2.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - Nature park of the marshland in the mouth of Drava river into Danube (6)*









by Marin Topić, http://www.kopacki-rit.com/index2.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - Nature park of the marshland in the mouth of Drava river into Danube (7)*









by Marin Topić, http://www.kopacki-rit.com/foto.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kopacki rit - Nature park of the marshland in the mouth of Drava river into Danube (8)*









by Marin Topić, http://www.kopacki-rit.com/foto.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ilok - Fortress at night*

Ilok is in the easternmost part of the Croatia.


Fortress at night - Ilok Croatia by Nikola Segan, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Reflection on the water...Ilok and the Danube River*


Reflection on the water...The Danube River by Nikola Segan, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*









by Pyari, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci, eastern Slavonia*


Vinkovci 17 by Tomislav Majdancic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia's water treasure - Plitvice Lakes I*





autor: Miro Andrić, HRT


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia's water treasure - Plitvice Lakes II*





autor: Miro Andrić, HRT


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by croatian forumer *-Tom-*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria II*









by croatian forumer *-Tom-*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavratnica Cove near Jablanac, Senj area*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavratnica Cove near Jablanac, Senj area II*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavratnica Cove near Jablanac, Senj area III*



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia's water treasure - PP Lastovsko otočje (Lastovo Islands)*





by Miro Andrić, HRT


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dakovo, eastern Slavonia*


Untitled by muechri, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Peter`s Cathedral in Dakovo, eastern Slavonia*


Untitled by muechri, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Modern Zagreb*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Old Town by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Walk through the city*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - fiery cloud*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka II*









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

MountMan said:


> Old Town by v on life, on Flickr


amazing....:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Linguine said:


> amazing....:cheers:


Yes, amazing. Although Croatia has a lot of very picturesque villages and landscapes - Rovinj is one of the three strongest photographic brands : Dubrovnik, Plitvice Lakes and Rovinj.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night*









by Lagonda, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night - wide*









by Lagonda, fotozine.org


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod*









by Rasta


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset - Kornati Islands*


Kroatien - Inselparadies Kornati by enbodenumer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka Waterfalls*


Kroatien - Märchenwelt Krka by enbodenumer, on Flickr

Google map


----------



## Ch22ad (Nov 17, 2012)

Who was surprised of whom?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Ch22ad said:


> Who was surprised of whom?


Who knows, maybe a cat, maybe the pigeon ...


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lights of Adriatic in Novigrad*









By me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Brioni islands National park*









:cheers:by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Pula in Istria, from the top of the Brioni island*










ba me :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Grobnik*

^^ Dobrodošao nakon toliko vremena, PCD. Dobre fotke. :cheers:










by me 

Grobnik castle and fortified town Grobnik belonged to the medieval Croatian family of the counts of Frankopan.
Map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston, a small town at the beginning of the peninsula of Peljesac*


Ston_4 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston - defensive walls of the Peljesac Peninsula*

The defensive walls of the Peljesac peninsula are the longest fortification system in Europe, and one of the longest in the world.


Ston_7 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston - part of the town and saltpans in the background*

Ston saltpans is still doing a very old technology, which is the basis of peoples work. It has become very popular to tourists include the harvesting of salt.


Ston_1 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston - defensive walls*


Ston_22 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega - Cathedral*









by croatian forumer *esseker*

Map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega - pedestrian zone*









by croatian forumer *esseker
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega - Main square of the Holy Trinity*









by croatian forumer *esseker*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega*









by croatian forumer *esseker*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pozega - vineyards*









by croatian forumer *esseker*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## fjaka (Nov 18, 2012)

Dubrovnik celebrating 100 years of football club Hajduk - Split
12.02.2011. @ 19:11


Dubrovnik, Hajduk 100 godina by fjaka, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by Mario Romulić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by Mario Romulić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by Mario Romulić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by Mario Romulić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*









by Mario Romulić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*









by Mario Romulić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*









by 7802, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by walker, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by Cutka, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*

This way, such as Split, whole Croatia adore to the Vukovar victims.









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*

This way, such as Split, whole Croatia adore to the Vukovar victims.









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - the memory of the suffering of Vukovar*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - in memoriam*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by kušo, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by Doroteja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Historic City of Trogir*

Since 1997, the historic centre of Trogir has been included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites.


Historic City of Trogir. by LaPanteraRosa., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - Cathedral of St. James*


Kroatien - Sibenik by enbodenumer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istria - Old Town Buzet by night*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - Cathedral of St. James*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Old City of Dubrovnik by sv_goon, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice National Park*


Plitvice National Park by nabilishes (catching up), on Flickr

Author:
_One of the jewels of Europe is the Plitvice Lakes National Park, also listed under the UNESCO World Heritage. It is a must see location if you happen to be in Croatia. The park consists of sixteen interlinked lakes arranged in cascade with crystal clear waters and colours ranging from azure blue, green to turqoise. These prominent colours of the waters change constantly depending on the daylight and also depending on the quantity of minerals in the water._

_It is heaven on earth. No words can explain the beauty of this place, you have to experience it yourself. I myself spent minimum 8 hours in this park. It was totally worth the time as each and every corner brings you to a new breathtaking scenery. There are several paths to be chosen around the lake with the shortest trail that would take up to 2 to 3 hours. The paths consist of wooden planks like the one depicted above and also rocks and gravels. At some sections, the planks are elevated above the moving waters. Because of the altitude difference throughout the park, waterfalls and "mini waterfalls" are commonly seen while walking along the path. The above shot is the the beginning section of the route that i took. More pictures are coming soon! _


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Drava, Osijek*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit peaks: the view from Brundo*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Vis (1)*









Romulić Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Vis (2)*









Romulić Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Vis (3)*









Romulić Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Vis (4)*









Romulić Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Vis (5)*









Romulić Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Vis (6)*









Romulić Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet Old Town by night*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet Old Town by night (II)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet Old Town by night (III)*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vinjerac*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Daruvar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston*









By pyari2609 at 2011-12-20
(Pyari is forumer)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag town on the island of Pag*


Pag_6 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag town on the island of Pag II*


Pag_4 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

The biggest bay, the bay of Pag, is rounded to 20 km gravel and sandy beaches.
Pag is also known as the city of salt ....


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag town on the island of Pag III*


Pag_10 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr

Plant habitat of the island of Pag is marked by low grasses and vegetation, almost no trees.
These plants are the basis for the grazing of sheep that produce the most famous cheese of Croatia "Pag cheese."


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Old Town: Radićeva street*









by Gerephoto, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moon over Zagreb*









by Lagonda, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by Romulić&Stojčić*

Thx tonylondon :cheers:









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by Romulić&Stojčić II*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by Romulić&Stojčić III*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by Romulić&Stojčić IV*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Krsan, Istria*










by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pula Forum*


Pula Forum and Triumphal Arch, Croatia by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pula Triumphal Arch*


Pula Forum and Triumphal Arch, Croatia by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Krizevci tonight*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter in Zagreb - Ratkajev prolaz*


Winter in Zagreb by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka Waterfalls*


_IGP1477 by Ani Bakovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Samobor I*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Samobor II*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Samobor III*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Samobor IV*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by Romulić&Stojčić V*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by Romulić&Stojčić VI*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by Romulić&Stojčić VII*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by Romulić&Stojčić VIII*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria - Augustus temple*


Pula by Revsing, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Danko, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - a typical view of the new parts of the city*









by ZlatkoM, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Island*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on Rab Island I*


Rab_33 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on Rab Island II*


Rab_17 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on Rab Island II*


Rab_1 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Cathedral I*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Cathedral II*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Cathedral III*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Cathedral IV*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Cathedral V*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.romulic.com


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vinjerac & Paklenica national park*










by A. Gospic


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar panoramic*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice, Gorski kotar region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice, Island of Cres*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka: Christmas time*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka on a beautifull but breezy day*









by ivansardi, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by Jadranka51, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zupa Dubrovacka I*









by luckyman, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zupa Dubrovacka II*









by luckyman, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Typical Pula's panorama with amphitheater and the church of St. Anthony*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Split I*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*

More: page 1, page 2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Split II*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*

More: page 1, page 2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Split III*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*

More: page 1, page 2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Split IV*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*

More: page 1, page 2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Split V*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*

More: page 1, page 2


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Osijek I*









by Marko Banić/SiB.hr, Bijeli vikend u Osijeku


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Osijek II*









by Marko Banić/SiB.hr, Bijeli vikend u Osijeku


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Osijek III*









by Marko Banić/SiB.hr, Bijeli vikend u Osijeku


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Osijek IV*









by Marko Banić/SiB.hr, Bijeli vikend u Osijeku


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Loved those..


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Pula I*

Thanks, Gouveia :cheers:









by Goran Šebelić, Cropix - Jutarnji.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Pula II*









by Goran Šebelić, Cropix - Jutarnji.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Pula III*









by Goran Šebelić, Cropix - Jutarnji.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Decorated Pula IV*









by Goran Šebelić, Cropix - Jutarnji.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrboska on the island of Hvar*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Punta Marjana, Split peninsula top*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja region: The first ice harvest of red grapes*









by croatian forumer *LAMPAŠ8*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - holiday atmosphere*









by ZlatkoM, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - holiday atmosphere II*









by Kosić, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Merry Christmas*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by fjaka, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Park Orsula, Dubrovnik*


Park Orsula, Dubrovnik - Quasarr And Embassy 516 - (30.06.2012) by fjaka, on Flickr


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Beautiful!

There is no town like Dubrovnik :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Majerovo vrilo, one of the sources of the Gacka River I*









by jura_makro, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Majerovo vrilo, one of the sources of the Gacka River II*









by jura_makro, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Town on the island of Krk*









by Pyari, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Town*


Town of Krk by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

Krk ("Veglia" in Italian) is the main settlement of the island of Krk, Croatia. It is located on the southwest coast of the island and is the historical seat of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Krk.

The city is ancient, being among the oldest in the Adriatic. It has been continuously inhabited since Roman times and was once part of the Byzantine Theme Dalmatia after the Roman Western empire had fallen to the barbarians.

Roman ruins can be seen today in some parts of the town, for example mosaics in the houses. The city had also preserved many medieval fortifications, including Frankopan Castle close to the Kamplin park, and part of the city walls built during the five centuries when the Republic of Venice ruled the city.

Kamplin is called the main square of the old city: this name is derived from the Latin word "campus", meaning field. During Roman times, a training area was located here close to the thermal Roman spas. The remnants of the temple columns at the square gives witness to a large building from Roman times.

(Wikipedia)


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Winter in Split*










photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Winter in Split, II*










photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Winter in Split, III*










photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*









by hogar, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*









by hogar, myhrpc


----------



## zhichiya (Dec 28, 2012)

oh, my god. don't miss the hottest and the cheapest price Millet M2 phone in the world: http://www.boxwill.com/p-original_x...mtb-news.de&utm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=wcm


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Night landscape - Islands in the Zadar area*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from the lookout at Konavle mountains to Dubrovnik and the islands*









by viper, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik*









by viper, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Krk: winter panorama from Stara Baska*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Mountman, I thank you for the most beautiful photographs of Croatian land.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

oakwood.... said:


> Mountman, I thank you for the most beautiful photographs of Croatian land.
> :cheers:


Thanks, Oakwood ....
I put quite the effort to choose a better photo. Sometimes more sometimes less successfully. It was necessary to include photographs of very different styles, and cover as many places and regions in Croatia. Should have been careful to include a variety of topics, sometimes texts or maps. It is equally important to present the most seats, but also to point out the Croatian coast and islands.
Overall: challenging and responsible and quite hard.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset and lightning in Pula*









by nrasic, deviantart


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lightning in Pula*









by nrasic, deviantart


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Krk: the view from the saddle on the road to Stara Baska*









by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mosor mountain, near city of Split*










photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mosor mountain II*










photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar with mountain Velebit in the back*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar with mountain Velebit in the back II*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar with mountain Velebit in the back III*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter fairy tale from the Plitvice Lakes*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.facebook.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter fairy tale from the Plitvice Lakes II*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.facebook.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter fairy tale from the Plitvice Lakes III*

*Happy New 2013th Year to all!*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.facebook.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter fairy tale from the Plitvice Lakes IV*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.facebook.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter fairy tale from the Plitvice Lakes V*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.facebook.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter fairy tale from the Plitvice Lakes VI*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.facebook.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter fairy tale from the Plitvice Lakes VII*









by Romulić&Stojčić, www.facebook.com


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novalja, Pag island*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Draguć, Istria*

Draguc is one of many very old and established towns in Istria, which were derived from the prehistoric times. All these towns are located on hilltops.










by me :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Curak Creek, Gorski Kotar region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ombla near Dubrovnik*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

by forumer *Pyari*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ombla near Dubrovnik II*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

by forumer *Pyari*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ombla near Dubrovnik III*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

by forumer *Pyari*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fog Zagreb Milky Way*









by Lagonda, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brela, Baska Voda and Makarska*





by Gerd Burckhardt, youtube


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Murter*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria - the remains of the first snow*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Vis, Lighthouse Stoncica*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lumbarda, Island of Korcula*

Lumbarda (it: Lombarda) is a small village and a municipality located on the Eastern Cape of the Island of Korčula in Croatia, 7 kilometers away from the town of Korcula. A road passing through a picturesque area of pine woods and olive groves connects these two places. Lumbarda is surrounded by sandy vineyards (famous white wine "Grk" produced from the native grape of the same name) and sandy beaches such as Vela Pržina, Bilin Žal and Tatinja. Lumbarda is a tourist centre, many of its 1200 [2] inhabitants are active in the local tourist service (private accommodation, tourist excursion to islands Mljet and Lastovo and around islands of Korčula archipelago, scuba diving exursions etc.) but they are also wine-growers, fishermen and stone-dressers. Lumbarda has a rich history preserved in written documents dating back to more than two thousand years ago.
Wikipedia









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb: Modern Living*


Modern Living by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Kaptol: Fog*


Fog by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Taken few seconds after midnight on 01.01.2013. from hill above Zagreb*


Cylons, daleks or just end of the year? by betelgeux, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka river: islet and monastery Visovac*









by Klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj I*









by Romulić&Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj II*









by Romulić&Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj III*









by Romulić&Stojčić, http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj IV*









by croatian forumer *-Tom-*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk bridge*









by magyde, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Museum of Arts and Crafts*


Museum of Arts and Crafts by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Marulic Square*


Marulic Square by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Tomislav Square*


Tomislav Square by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - The Art Pavilion*


The Art Pavilion by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neretva river: foto safari 1*









by Zelena, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neretva river: foto safari 2*









by Zelena, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Afternoon on the Neretva river*









by Zelena, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagorje sunset from Sljeme*









by Lagonda, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula Town by night*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by Prki, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - bridge over Sava river*









by Prki, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visnjan, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visnjan, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Ilica Street*


Ilica Street by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*


Opatija by SuprAame ClartA©, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Lanterna ...*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - bridge*









by Jadranka51, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*









by forumer *Pyari*


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Dalmatia timelapse*

49011834

by Paul Gavranich on Vimeo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Tomislav Square*


Tomislav Square by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - To the Octagon*

Loved this place. It basically a slightly upscale shopping center, in an old building with incredibly beautiful skylights.

To the Octagon by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - The Octagon*


The Octagon by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Ban Jelacic Square*


Back at Ban Jelacˇic´ Square by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn on Lovic*

Lović is located in Zumberak, hilly area northwest of Karlovac and southwest of Zagreb.








by Falco, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In the clouds on the Lovic in Zumberak*









by Falco, pticica


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek-Kappa centar*










by me :cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek-Kappa centar*










by me :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Drazen Svob, sib.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Drazen Svob, sib.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb-Mirogoj cemetery*










by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*National park Brijuni*










by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park II*









by Romulic&Stojcic, facebook.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park III*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park IV*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park VI*









by Romulic&Stojcic, facebook.com
by Romulić&Stojčić

The Brijuni (pronounced [briju?ni]) or the Brijuni Islands (also known as the Brionian Islands; Italian: Brioni) are a group of fourteen small islands in the Croatian part of the northern Adriatic Sea, separated from the west coast of the Istrian peninsula by the narrow Fažana Strait. The largest island, Veliki Brijun Island (also known as Brioni Grande or Veli Brijun), (5.6 km2), lies 2 km off the coast. The other islands are Mali Brijun, San Marco, Gaz, Okrugljak, Supin, Supinič, Galija, Grunj, Krasnica (Vanga), Madona, Vrsar, Jerolim and Kozada. Famous for their scenic beauty, the islands are a holiday resort and a Croatian National Park.

The Brijuni Islands had some Ancient Roman settlements, but up to the late 19th century the islands were mainly used for their quarries, which have been worked on for centuries. The islands belonged to Venice from the Middle Ages, and stone from the islands was used to build the palaces and bridges of the city.[1] The islands were part of the Illyrian Provinces after Napoleon's brief annexation.

In 1815 the islands became part of the Austrian Empire, which later became Austria-Hungary. During this period the islands' quarries first supplied stone to Vienna and Berlin. With the erection of a naval base in the harbour of Pula, the Austrians built a strong fortress on Veliki Brijun Island Island, together with minor fortifications on some of the others.

The Austro-Hungarian Navy abandoned the fortress, and in 1893 the Viennese business magnate Paul Kupelwieser bought the whole archipelago and created an exclusive beach resort. The estate was supplemented with first class hotels, restaurants, beach resorts, a casino and a yacht harbour and became a focal point in social life on the Austrian Riviera. Kupelwieser also established a sailing regatta, a golf course and - due to the flourish of Austrian Culture - various music concert and literature events. The Brijuni islands became popular as a destination for the Viennese upper class and were visited by members of the Imperial family and other wealthy European bourgeois and aristocrats.
Port on Brijuni

In 1918 after World War I Brijuni became part of Italy. Karl Kupelwieser, the son of the founder of the estate tried to maintain the former splendor, but after the economic crisis following the Wall Street Crash of 1929, the estate went bankrupt and Karl committed suicide. In 1930 the islands were acquired by the Italian state and remained part of Italy until the capitulation in 1943.

In 1945 after World War II the Brijuni became part of Yugoslavia and President Marshal Josip Broz Tito made the Brijuni Islands his personal State Summer Residence. Slovenian architect Jože Plečnik designed a pavilion for Tito. Almost 100 foreign heads of state visited Tito on his islands, along with film stars including Elizabeth Taylor, Richard Burton, Sophia Loren, Carlo Ponti, and Gina Lollobrigida. Tito died in 1980, and by 1983 the islands were declared a National Park of Yugoslavia.

In 1991 Croatia gained independence and made the Brijuni Islands an International Conference Center (see Brijuni Agreement). Four hotels on Veliki Brijun Island were re-opened, as well as a Safari Park, which holds animals given to Tito, such as Sony and Lanka, two Indian elephants donated by Indira Gandhi. Sony, who was donated to Tito in 1970 as a two-year-old calf, died in 2010. The International Brijuni Polo Tournament, dating back to Karl Kupelwieser's Austro-Italian Brijuni in 1924, has been re-continued since 2004.

Wikipedia









map by David Orlovic from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park VII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park VIII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park IX*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park X*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XI*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XIII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XIV*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XV*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XVI*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XVII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XVIII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XIX*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park XX*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Alka: Sinj by kat's_eye, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik sunset*









by croatian forumer *syka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Detail from Sibenik Cathedral*









by croatian forumer *syka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik Cathedral*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik Cathedral*









by ~rafinerija, deviantART


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split*










photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Medieval fortifications*


Medieval fortifications by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cathedral of Zagreb*


Cathedral of Zagreb by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cathedral of Zagreb*


Cathedral of Zagreb by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cathedral restoration*


Cathedral restoration by Elyse and Joe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet I*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet II*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet III*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet IV*









by Klek, deviantart.net


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

MountMan said:


> by Romulić&Stojčić



Dreamlike! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Dreamlike! :cheers:


On our coast and islands really has much of a dream-like places and we have much of a dream-like photos. Thanks for your post. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Velebit from Island of Pag*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bora wind in the area below the Velebit*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

MountMan said:


> by klun, fotozine.org


Proud and powerful Velebit is rising from the sea. 
Photography is beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar bridge*

^^ kay:









by *ivancoric, deviantart.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar at dawn*









by *ivancoric, deviantart.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*









by ~nsira, deviantart.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*









by ~IooPa, deviantart.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*









by ~IooPa, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Layers of landscape in Baranja*









by *photologia, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet V*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet VI*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet VII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet VIII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet IX*









by Klek, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet X*









by Klek, deviantART


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Archbishop's Palace*


nadbiskupski dvor by Ivan Brncic Zmay, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatian National Theatre*


zimski HNK by Ivan Brncic Zmay, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec - Zrinski Castle*









by ~msaric10, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec - Masquerade with horses*









by ~gonjonjokos, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir aerial shot*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir aerial shot II*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir and Island of Ciovo*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Ciovo and Trogir*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mreznica River*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon of the river Mreznica*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## georgekemkas (Dec 29, 2011)

_Croatia is excellent country.I had visited Dubrovnik (Yugoslavia era)_


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

georgekemkas said:


> _Croatia is excellent country.I had visited Dubrovnik (Yugoslavia era)_


Thanks, georgekemkas. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik beach Banje*


Dubrovnik beach Banje by fjaka, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko lake in Gorski kotar region*









by ~nsira, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Devil's passage canyon, near Skrad in Gorski kotar region*









by ~gudineo, deviantART


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek










Mercurius, pticica.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet XI*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet XII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet XXIII*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet XXIV*









by photologia, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet XXV*









by photologia, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Varazdin*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*, SkyscraperCity


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Varazdin II*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*, SkyscraperCity


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Varazdin III*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*, SkyscraperCity


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Varazdin IV*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*, SkyscraperCity


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Varazdin V*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*, SkyscraperCity


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snow in Varazdin VI*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*, SkyscraperCity


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Velebit National Park*


The path through Velebit Botanical Gardens, Zavižan, Northern Velebit National Park by Mary Loosemore, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Velebit National Park*


Velebit Botanical Garden, Zavižan, Northern Velebit National Park by Mary Loosemore, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rab Island seen from Bilo ridge (Velebit National Park)*


Croatia, Velebit Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Medvednica mountain*

Medvednica u bojama by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Medvedgrad castle*

IMG_0942 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj par evimagery, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Opatija, Croatia*

Panoramic view of Opatija Riviera - Kvarner, Croatia par whl.travel, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sipan Island one of the Elaphite Islands*

Croatia - Overlooking Paradise par John & Tina Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Primošten *

Rogoznica par Mickye, sur Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St Stephen's Cathedral, Hvar, Island of Hvar*

^^ Thanks, Bogdy, for the participation in the thread. :cheers:


Untitled by hm_photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Losinj lights*


Mali Lošinj lights by Richard's Photo Targets, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik par ankehuber, sur Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Ilok*










by acom,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Požega I*










by 2cool2care,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Požega II*










by matej9o,deviantart


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

*Zaton near Dubrovnik; island Kalamota(Koločep)*


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

*Zaton near Dubrovnik; island Kalamota(Koločep) II*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall on the River Kupa at Štefanci, Gorski Kotar region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb nights - State Archive*









by *thornycro, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb nights - Mimara museum*









by *thornycro, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb nights - Tower of Lotrščak - old city*









by *thornycro, deviantART


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ðakovo cathedral*

Ðakovo cathedral par Corwyn Celesil, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ðakovo*

Dakovo Croácia Agosto 2008 par joaoleitao, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Našice, local museum of history*

Sans titre de par RobertStok, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Našice*

Nasice109 par On An Alphabet, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Našice*

Nasice123 par On An Alphabet, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Našice*

Nasice118 par On An Alphabet, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*By train nearby Našice*

Between Pleternica and Nasice (Croatia) par Galeria Dworców, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zagreb railway station*

Zagreb Railway Station par fotoisto2005, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb at night par Deismyna, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb Beauty par Let Ideas Compete, sur Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XIX*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XX*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXI*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXII*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXIII*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXIV*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXV*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXVI*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kazan'ex (May 17, 2006)

Super photo;


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ Thanks all! :cheers:
On this last shots of Barišin see the nighttime panorama of Trogir, Kastela and Split.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXVII*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXVIII*

Milky Way








by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXIX*

Milky Way








by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXX*

Milky Way








by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXXI*

Milky Way








by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXXII*

Milky Way








by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo by Zvonimir Barišin XXXIII*









by Zvonimir Barišin, crometeo.net


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska and Biokovo (1762m). A mix of Mediterranean and Dinaric.*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska and Biokovo (1762m). A mix of Mediterranean and Dinaric.*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Biokovo mountain XX*










Source: BIOKOVO


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Biokovo mountain XXI*










Source: BIOKOVO


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Biokovo mountain XXII*










Source: BIOKOVO


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Biokovo mountain XXIII*










Source: BIOKOVO


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Biokovo mountain XXIV*










Source: BIOKOVO


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plešivica in Samoborsko gorje*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Molvice in Samoborsko gorje (Samobor Hills, Mountain)*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frosting in the forest of Burni Bitoraj, Gorski kotar region*









by ~ZarthialDragon, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko lake and Risnjak in the background*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Risnjak*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dobrinj, Krk Island*









by *thornycro, deviantART


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Varaždin*










by bepsy78,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb I*










by bepsy78,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb II*










by bepsy78,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Varaždin II*










by gonjonjokos,deviantart


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Veli Lošinj*










by forum user brch


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke, Slunj*









by neny, fotozine.org

Map


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke, Slunj*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke, Slunj*










by croatian forumer *brch*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke, Slunj*









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke, Slunj*









by magyde, fotozine.org

More about Rastoke


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*


Samobor by Anđelko1986, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Late cold night in Slavonski Brod*


Late cold night in Slavonski Brod by Originalni Digitalni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rovinj*


Sunset in Rovinij by RamonChete, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrulje, Kornati Archipelago*


Vrulje / Archipel des Kornati (Croatie) 20 juillet 2010 by leonmul68, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krupa near Golubić*









by magyde, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Hvar - Church of Our Lady of Grace and Franciscan monastery*









by Mrgud, fotozine.org

More about franciscan monastery


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Hvar - Church of Our Lady of Grace and Franciscan monastery II*









by Mrgud, fotozine.org


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Dubrovnik lighthouse*

Dubrovnik, Croatia Lighthouse by BarbPatch, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pula*

Coliseum & Church (Pula, Croatia) by nishe7, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zadar*

Zadar Zeleni Trg,Church of St. Donatus,Church of St. Mary - By Pato by Pato BRNA, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Old Town*


old Osijek by XKD, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek cathedral*


Osijek cathedral by tbensic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - pedestrian bridge over Drava river*


postcard:Osijek by Night by SpaceCadet37, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb nights - Cibona*

^^ thanks :cheers:









by *thornycro, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb nights - NSK (National and University Library)*









by *thornycro, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visnjan, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visnjan, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Maslenica bridge and Velebit mountain*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1467244&page=10


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by croatian forumer *syka*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529482&page=308


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night II*









by croatian forumer *syka*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529482&page=308


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*


pohled z okna našeho apartmánu by jedle, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*


Rijeka Port by jedle, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Towards the 30th anniversary Rijeka International Carnival VI*

Scarecrows








by ZlatkoM, pticica

Tomorrow:
See 30th Rijeka Carnival Live at the link
http://www.rijecki-karneval.hr/webcast
Live program starts around 11.00.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mascara*









by Danko, fotozine.org


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Aljmaš*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Ilok*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Fortress in Erdut*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*30th anniversary Rijeka International Carnival*

Scarecrows








by ZlatkoM, pticica

Today:
See 30th Rijeka Carnival Live at the link
http://www.rijecki-karneval.hr/webcast
Live program starts around 11.00.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The smallest bell ringers*









by Jadranka51, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cheerful rosy cheeks*









by Jadranka51, pticica


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek*

Photo by Marin & Domagoj Topić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula: Roman Amphitheatar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula: the Fortress*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Zadar, park at end of the peninsula by Dick Stracke, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by Z3NON, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj - Apocalypse Now*









by gogoya, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opuzen on Neretva River*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by forumer *Pyari*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by forumer *Pyari*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira on the Island of Brac*


Just a view by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira on the Island of Brac - Last rays of sun*


Last rays of sun by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543256&page=21


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin II*









by croatian forumer *Trevor McPhee*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin III*









by croatian forumer Trevor *McPhee*


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Zadar


Foša by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Zadar by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zrinjevac park in Zagreb I*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zrinjevac park in Zagreb II*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zrinjevac park in Zagreb III*











by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zrinjevac park in Zagreb IV*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Dugi Otok (Long Island)


The cliffs by katapulsemusic, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr
Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr
Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr
Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr
Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr
Stradun, Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr
Dubrovnik by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Landscape of region Moslavina*









by M4RiO, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Colors of autumn ... (Moslavina region)*









by M4RiO, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Plitvice I*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Plitvice II*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice magic*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj - Panorama from the pier*


Panorama from the pier by VVCephei, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Maslenica bridge*









by *ivancoric, deviantART


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Opatija*

Opatija, Croatia by miemo, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Biograd na Moru*

20° EUROPEAN HOG RALLY BIOGRAD NA MORU CROAZIA by Ernesto "Geppo", on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Biograd na Moru*

20° EUROPEAN HOG RALLY BIOGRAD NA MORU CROAZIA by Ernesto "Geppo", on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb roofs I*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb roofs II*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb roofs III*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb roofs IV*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb roofs V*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb roofs VI*

[









by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb roofs VII*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Bogdy said:


> *Biograd na Moru*
> 
> 20° EUROPEAN HOG RALLY BIOGRAD NA MORU CROAZIA by Ernesto "Geppo", on Flickr


Photo content has nothing to do with Biograd. Photo shows the falls of the river Krka. The author of these posts obviously poor knowledge of Croatia. Please you better watch out.
The same remark applies to the post no. 14140th.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From north Velebit by klun*

Veliki Lubenovac the moonlight








by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From north Velebit by klun II*

Mountain House Ana
Bacic duliba with a view to Bacic Kuk








by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From north Velebit by klun III*

Dabarski kukovi








by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*PULA - FORUM WITH TEMPLE OF AUGUSTUS AND COMMUNAL PALACE*










by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazing square and good photo!






*Rovinj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sandwiched citadel in Zadar*

^^ Thanks, PRIMEVAL, the distinguished attached. Thanks for the compliment photos. :cheers:









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481863&page=80


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sandwiched citadel in Zadar II*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istrian Vineyards: near Brtonigla*


Vineyard near Brtonigla by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istrian Vineyards: Zigante Vineyard near Groznjan*


Zigante Vineyard by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr 

The author wrote:
_Denis show us photos of the hill as it looked a couple of years ago. Part of the hill were covered with forest. His family had to remove all trees before. Then they brought special soil for wines before they could get started. A lot of hard work has to be done before a bottle of wine is served at the table.
_


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wine-enjoyment cottage in Prigorje region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj - the wonderful world of water*

New bridge in Rastoke








by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj - the wonderful world of water*

Rastoke - Morning comes to the village








by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj - the wonderful world of water*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria - Old Town*


Poreč Old Town by Tomek & Sylwia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - The Palm*


The Palm by Tomek & Sylwia, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Rastoke so beautiful


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Meštrovićev Kaštelet, Split, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island Prvic in front of Baška*

^^ thanks, reenarai602 :cheers:









by Mrgud, fotozine.org

It seems like the desert by the sea.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. Spirit on the island in Novigrad sea, Posedarje, Velebit mountain in the background*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The church of St. Spirit on the island in Novigrad sea*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Roman forum Zadar*


Zadar, Croatia by comicpie, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Island of Rab, Croatia by comicpie, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Island of Rab, Croatia by comicpie, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

This photo shows Baska on the island Krk :cheers:



Sanii said:


> Island of Rab, Croatia by comicpie, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka after sunset*









by croatian forumer *syka*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529482&page=310


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka after sunset*









by croatian forumer *syka*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529482&page=310


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

The mausoleum for the Račić family at Cavtat by christina_2008, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. Spirit on the island in Novigrad sea II*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. Spirit on the island in Novigrad sea III*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
The upper figure is a small church near Vodnjan in Istria.
I have request for the authors of posts must indicate the name of the place and similar information in the title of the post. Images that do not know where they were taken - you should not publish in posts.
Below the photo is not written the name of the author - that's not fair.
Thanks
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - the old bridge*









by Tirena, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak*









by Tirena, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin by night*









by MKnor, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk at sunset*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo Cathedral*









by oriontrail, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hometown cityscape*









by ~oriontrail, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Neighbor building to T-Mobile HR*


DSC_3235.jpg by blacktar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in my town - Zagreb*


Autumn in my town by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Donji Miholjac castle*










by me


----------



## Pepik (Feb 28, 2013)

great pictures, will visit


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning fog in the valley of the river Kupa*

^^ thanks, Pepik :cheers:









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj by night*









by MKnor, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj - St. Anthony abbot*









by MKnor, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Dolac Market*


Dolac Market by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb,,Croatia,?????-2 (3) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiža on island of Vis*









by Komiža, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiza - wooden sandula*

(Sandula is kind of boat)








by Komiža, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spring on Vis began - blossomed mimosa (03.03.2013.)*









by Komiža, pticica


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

By your photos mountman, I feel at home


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

very nice, I hope I will visit Croatia this Summer.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Cbr Domes said:


> By your photos mountman, I feel at home


Thanks. It's good that you created such a sensation - also means that the pictures were such that they were able to stimulate :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Mannesmann said:


> very nice, I hope I will visit Croatia this Summer.


Thanks. It is essential to choose a destination. Croatia has a destination for a variety of tastes, desires ... :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Romulić&Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Rovinj*









by gogoya, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj - Panorama from the pier*


Panorama from the pier by VVCephei, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*


View from the pier by VVCephei, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Church of the Mary Annunciation*


Church in Opatija by lostajy, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija: Promenade along the coast - Lungomare*


The Path From Opatija by themats1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Hotel Kvarner*


Opatija Hotel Kvarner by coysman Jurgen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snježnik - winter ascent 03.02.2013*

^^ Good style of buildings and a good style of photos :cheers:

Snježnik in Gorski kotar region




by Damir Simunic


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zarecki waterfall near Pazin, Istria*









by Višnja Bolf, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet in morning fog, inland of Istria*









by iwano, fotozine.org


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Cetina river, Dalmatia*









http://ilijaveselica.com


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Cetina river, Dalmatia*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit mountain: Morning at Vucjak*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit mountain: Veliki Zavižan*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by Klek, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by Klek, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mali losinj island*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik by night*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## Termluke (Jul 9, 2012)

croatia is very beautiful i want to go there someday


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A rainy day in Rijeka*

^^ thanks, Termluke :cheers:









by Kosić, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial shots I*

Split 3








by croatian forumer *Ballota*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455053&page=27


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial shots II*

Vukovarska street and Dragovode








by croatian forumer *Ballota*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455053&page=27


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial shots III*

Visoka street








by croatian forumer *Ballota*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455053&page=27


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snježnik mountain 03 02 2013, Gorski kotar region*









by mrkva2, photobuket


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial shots IV*

Pujanke








by croatian forumer *Ballota*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455053&page=27


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial shots V*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455053&page=27


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial shots VI*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455053&page=27


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Split*


Towards night (Split;Croatia) by Damir B., on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Zagreb


A Stormy Night in Zagreb by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Postira, Brac


Zastivanje by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rovinj...by me!!!


Going Primary-Color Style! (Press "L") by Fotoperfect Photography by Luka, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Old Town*

^^ Nice contributions. Thanks, eusimcity4 :cheers:


Osijek by passagabor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Sunset*

Along the river Drava. Osijek is a small industrial city that got shelled badly in the war, and it hasn't really gotten back on its feet. We walked around the old town on a Friday night and saw mostly teenagers pushing trashcans in front of trams. It's a shame, because the city is filled with beautiful architecture.


Osijek Sunset by z-foto, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Sava river*









by Damir Matoz http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...37751209899&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Maksimir*









by Natalia Mihetec http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...39619327447&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dubrovnik


Lovrijenac Fortress by Qba from Poland, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Split Sunset 


Zalazak sunca na Paklenim otocima, + by Damir B., on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dubrovnik...(yes, again...I LOVE THIS CITY!!)


The Dubrovnik Stradun - (Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rovinj


Sea view. Rovinj, Croatia by akk_rus, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Vinkovci


village sunset by **DARK-O-krizmanic**, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dubrovnik-Old Part


fading light by darkmatter, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Gruz


Gruž by Buileshuibhne, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Postira


End of the day by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Trogir


Pantana - Trogir by Damir B., on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veli Losinj*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Šibenik old town I*










photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Valjevka said:


> WOW, prelepa slika, svaka cast:cheers:


Hvala. Autor ima veliki dar. :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kastel Luksic*

059 Kastel Luksic by demaigret, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kastel Luksic*

058 Kastel Luksic by demaigret, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Icy sunset on Velebit*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - Basilica of Euphrasius, or Cathedral of the Assumption of Mary*


Eufrazijeva bazilika by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci, east Slavonia - Gimnasium at night*


Gimnasium at night by **DARK-O-krizmanic**, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci - Purple Street*


Purple Street by **DARK-O-krizmanic**, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Somewhere near Pisak*

Croatia sailboat at sunset by sgmerle, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Stari Grad*

Croatia - Stari Grad by zsoolt, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Stari Grad*

Croatia - Stari Grad by zsoolt, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Stari Grad*

Croatia - Stari Grad by zsoolt, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In search of lost horizons*

Afternoon on Velebit mountain, overlooking Adriatic sea

In search of lost horizons by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Roški slap*










emanuel, NP krka on facebook


----------



## carmenvillar (Mar 26, 2013)

Great pics taken by a great photographer. Congrats, your work is amazing. I feel like going to Croatia this coming summer! casino online


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some snowy spring pictures maybe?


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rainy Rijeka*

^^ :cheers:









by Vasja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krupa, north Dalmatia - Kudin most*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krupa, north Dalmatia*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primošten*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pakostane*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krupa River - the beauty of rocky*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krupa - Kudin most*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

^ ^amazing


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning in the port Rijeka*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## Archispiration (Mar 16, 2013)

woooow i'ts very nice


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter I*

^^ thanks, Archispiration :cheers:









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter II*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in winter III*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik cathedral - UNESCO world heritage*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by Miro Cindrić http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...52610731366&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Ćirilometodska ulica*









by Radomir Kujundžić http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...66863409872&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Easter Eggs*









by Zlatko Ivančok http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...23616231125&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Easter Eggs II*









by Zlatko Ivančok http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...24179564402&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Easter Eggs III*









by Zlatko Ivančok http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...23076231179&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke - river village*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke - a village on the water in their world and time I*









by Suzanna, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke - a village on the water in their world and time II*









by zax, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke - a village on the water in their world and time III*









by Suzanna, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke - a village on the water in their world and time IV*









by zax, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Valun beach - Valun, Cres Island*


Peace& tranquility by SLO-D300, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica - beach in the center*

*Happy Easter to all!*


Crikvenica - Strand im Zentrum  by Kroati-Reisen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica - beach in the center II*

*Happy Easter to all!*


Crikvenica - Strand im Zentrum  by Kroati-Reisen, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Ložišća, island Brač Dalmatia*


IMG_3916 by Robbè Spièr, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by star_fish_5, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Summer sunset in Rovinj*


Sunset at Rovinj by Frank Lucifer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*

^^ Obrigado, Cbr Domes :cheers:


St. Anna with street by Phil Dragash, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor II*


Bridgey by Phil Dragash, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primosten*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*


Sava - Slavonski Brod by ivrabec985, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Late cold night in Slavonski Brod*


Late cold night in Slavonski Brod by Originalni Digitalni, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Sea View from Kula Culina near Kasic Banjevacki, Croatia by Rick Eisenmenger, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek cathedral*


Osijek cathedral by tbensic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Details from Osijek Cathedral*


Osijek Cathedral by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Details from Osijek Cathedral II*


Osijek by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Blue Lake, Imotski Dalmatia*


Crveno jezero / Red Lake - Imotski, Croatia by Rick Eisenmenger, on Flickr


----------



## lipik88 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Red lake / Blue lake*

I think this is not Red Lake, but blue Lake.


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

^ ^thanks


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beach Mali Bok near Orlec, Cres Island*


Mali Bok | Cres by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr

_The Mali Bok beach near Orlec is only 10 km away from the town of Cres. The area around Orlec is also host to one of the last habitats of a very rare bird - the griffon vulture.

You like to swim and your are not afraid of a steep walk downhill a smal narrow road? That's your beach then!

Mali bok - engl. small God is not particular a big beach surrounded very impressively by massiv cliffs.

It's facing East so be aware there is shadow around 15h in Summer. Come early, take your fins and goggles and swim along the huge cliffs left or righthand to the beach. It was one of the best swimming experiences I ever had.

If you call your self a braveheart, those cliffs are perfect for cliff diving - you find all heights!_

Photographer

Map:
https://maps.google.hr/maps/ms?msid...&ll=44.881691,14.433074&spn=0.021529,0.055747


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primosten*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke II*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Riverscapes of Rastoke village*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar - greetings to the sun*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*PAGorama (Pag panorama)*


PAGorama by Zelkec, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*New bridge in Pag Town*


bridge by Zelkec, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb *










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*


Church in Opatija by lostajy, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - lungomare*


The Path From Opatija by themats1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*


Opatija Hotel Kvarner by coysman Jurgen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko jezero, Gorski kotar region*









by dklobuca, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko jezero, Gorski kotar region*









by dklobuca, fotozine.org


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Dol, island Brač*


ZZZZ by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski in the April cool evening*










by me


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - church of St. Marko*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - The Square of St. Marko*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Virovitica*


Virovitica by LeprechaunHR, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fishpond near Virovitica*


Pond #1 by LeprechaunHR, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening in Novigrad (Novigrad in Dalmatia)*









by *ivancoric, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lights of Novigrad*









by *ivancoric, deviantART


----------



## player_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

MountMan said:


> by *ivancoric, deviantART


Wowwww


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Pag bay panorama*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of pag*

Salt field production & wind power plants










by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks @brch for the fantastic photos from Croatia. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osor main square, Cres Island*


Osor main square by SLO-D300, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tican observatory at Višnjan, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Prandau Normann, Valpovo, Eastern Slavonia*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Conclusion*


Conclusion by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

Dusk over the misty Adriatic, observed from Velebit mountain. Behind the Velebit channel is Pag island, barren by Bura wind


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj on Lošinj Island*


Losinj_2 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj on Lošinj Island II*


Losinj_15 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## mjurina (Apr 9, 2013)

*ZagorjƐ*

Bravo...prekrasna fotka, kao iz priče...:applause:


croat34 said:


> photo by adria


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

mjurina said:


> Bravo...prekrasna fotka, kao iz priče...:applause:


Why post title 'ZagorjƐ'?
This is the mouth of the river Cetina in Omis.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Upper town, the Tower of Grič*


Tower of Grič / Grička kula by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pelješac blue, under the Franciscan monestry, Orebić*


Pelješka modra / Pelješac blue by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - city of parks*


karlovac by motorist987, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - a city of four rivers*


Karlovac Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia timelapse*






by Romulic and Stojcic, youtube
Uploaded by Toni Balog


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Škrip, island Brač*


Uphill by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Ričice, near Imotski*









www.travelocroatia.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Town, Krk Island*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rastoke 1*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rastoke 2*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik*


cavtat by Oleg Mastruko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat by night*


cavtat_noc by Oleg Mastruko, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Suhopolje*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Old town Sinj*










Kamicak Fort and Old Town
Photo: © Sinj Tourist Board
www.visitsinj.com


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Old town Sinj II*










Kamicak Fort and Old Town
Photo: © Sinj Tourist Board
www.visitsinj.com


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*River Cetina, Dalmatia*










Flowing by Ilija Veselica photography


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Dinara mountain*










Dinara reflection by Ilija Veselica photography


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spring of the Cetina river*










Deep dark by Ilija Veselica photography


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Church of Holy Salvation*










Church of Holy Salvation by Ilija Veselica photography


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Church of Holy Salvation, interior*










Church of Holy Salvation by Ilija Veselica photography


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

^ ^I already posted this one

Great photos of Ilija..


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - You'll never walk alone.....*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Baranja (16)*



foto : Romulić Stojčić


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Zmajevac*



foto : Romulić Stojčić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - Glavotok Monastery and Church of St. Mary*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Bridge at Vrboska, Hvar Island, Croatia by Curmo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj, Istria*









by croatian forumer *nyl*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Varazdin*


Varaždin by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Boundless Horizon*


Boundless Horizon by jiayi.wangit, on Flickr

Author:

Sometimes in life, opening just one door that at the time may not have seemed so important can lead to boundless opportunities, and set you on the path towards heaven. The heaven you created for yourself.

Standing in front of this scenery in Dubrovnik, Croatia, I felt like heaven was the only thing that was surrounding me.

Dubrovnik, Croatia
May 2012


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb*

_*Croatian State Archives*_










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Solin, near Split Dalmatia*


Crkva Gospe Od Otoka by Colleric, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Brač island*










vatreno nebo by lidija žižić


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Galjipovac lake and Prološko blato, near town of Imotski*










enjoying the view by lidija žižić


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Town of Omiš*










a view on paradise by lidija žižić


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split - Fruit square*










vocni trg panorama by lidija žižić


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Trogir*










trogir by lidija žižić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bednja river Reflections - spring snow in Bela, Zagorje*


Bednja Reflections / Odrazi na Bednji by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Bela - one of the three castles in Bela under the mountain Ivanščica on the river Bednja*


Bela by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - thousands of waterfalls*


waterfalls by Mayee Lim, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Kopački rit*












foto : Romulić Stojčić


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

foto : Romulić Stojčić


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek-Tvrđa*



Foto: Daniel Antunović


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spring in Zagreb - Mažuranić Square*









Dunja Kolar http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...19281597398&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spring in Zagreb - Mažuranić Square II*









Dunja Kolar http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...19291597648&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Springtime in Prigorje region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec - church*









by *Lepen, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec - Castle Zrinski*









by *msaric10, deviantART


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*UNESCO Plitvice Lakes*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azhitsky/8482607607/in/set-72157632298835240/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain*










by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Draguć




By me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Buzet




By me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

River Mirna




By me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Savudrija




By me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Savudrija



By me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Sv.Pelegrin,Umag



By me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (1)*










23.04.2013. by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (2)*










23.04.2013. by me


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent thread. I really like it!:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj at sunset*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*










Veliki biskup Strossmayer (1815. – 1905.), graditelj katedrala u Slavoniji, u ravnici u kojoj onaj
tko bi kopao ni na dubini od stotinjak metara ne bi naišao na kamen, u Đakovu je oponašao
renesansu, a u Osijeku gotiku, crkvama izgrađenim od pečene cigle!

Romulic & Stojcic
www.romulic.com
All rights reserved


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Bajer in Fuzine, Gorski Kotar region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Last Fire*

With its last rays setting Sun lights up the slopes of Velebit, sending another beautiful but mild winter day into history...


Last Fire by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## andy_moon (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice to know more about this country


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*

^^ kay:










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Church of St. Spirit at dawn (Novigrad Sea)*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opuzen - a town on the river Neretva*









by Sumrak, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - lightning*









by Entoni Novosel, istramet.com


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Strossmayerova katedrala- Đakovo*

>>>










Veliki biskup Strossmayer (1815. – 1905.), graditelj katedrala u Slavoniji, u ravnici u kojoj onaj
tko bi kopao ni na dubini od stotinjak metara ne bi naišao na kamen, u Đakovu je oponašao
renesansu, a u Osijeku gotiku, crkvama izgrađenim od pečene cigle!

Romulic & Stojcic
www.romulic.com
All rights reserved


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Topolje - Baranja*

>>>










Postaje za dijalog s višim silama posađene su i usred plodnih polja u baranjskoj ravnici na sjeveru Hrvatske.

Romulic & Stojcic
www.romulic.com
All rights reserved


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina, Hrvatsko Zagorje*









by sibaric, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina, Hrvatsko Zagorje*









by Kor30, pticica


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Korčula cathedral, Korčula island*


Korčula - Goticko-renesanční katedrála ze 16. a 17. století by smain11, on Flickr


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Komiza- Island of Vis*

*Komiza- Island of Vis*



Photo by ljubi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cetina river and Omis*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradinski buk - waterfall on the Krka river*









by magyde, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac at night*









by ~crotijak, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Dubovac castle*









by ~leilani-m, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Zrinjevac*









Rumi Mestrovic http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...81227494867&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - in Maksimir....*









Snježana Hržina http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...08001148779&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Hrvatska narodna banka*









Rumi Mestrovic http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...81341377714&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - view on Tkalcica street*









Rumi Mestrovic http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...81283576269&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Rječina by which the city Rijeka was named*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dragons Rock*

Dvorac Trakošćan "Zmajeva Stijena"/ Castle Trakoscan "Drachenstein"("Dargon Rock")


Dragons Rock by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*









by ~nsira, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Palace of Ban Jelacic ...*









Rumi Mestrovic http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...86607069353&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Venetian street*









Rumi Mestrovic http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...86655350560&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old city of Dubrovnik*


Old city of Dubrovnik (Croatia) by emilienerot, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Modro Lake near Imotski*


Modro Jezero by Primor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Jewel of Adriatic*


Jewel of Adriatic by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

On the return from this summer's trip to Montenegro I've passed by Dubrovnik, legendary Croatian medieval town, jewel of Adriatic and Mediterranean, protected by UNESCO as World Heritage site and unavoidable destination for world's jet set.

This view has been photographed millions of times, but who can resist...

On this occasion going into the old town never crossed my mind cause crowds are unbearable during the summer, especially when you see all those cruise ship laying siege, and there can be up to 6 of them daily.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komin*

Komin is a small town in Dubrovnik-Neretva County in Croatia on the river Neretva.









by Sumrak, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Evangelical Church*









Rumi Mestrovic http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...88606999350&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Old Slavic Institute*









Rumi Mestrovic http://www.facebook.com/groups/2315...88680641191&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Mali Losinj*










by me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Rab*









Arb http://www.pticica.com/slike/barbatske-plaze/1365971


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Rab*









Arb http://www.pticica.com/slike/podsilo/1361851


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfalls on the river Kupa near the village Štefanci , Gorski Kotar region*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*



foto:031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by ~Klek, deviantART


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor - two churches in the early evening*









by Robi, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, the capital*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Manolo_B2 said:


> wow, what a shot!


Fantastic photo.
Click on the first link below the picture - will open in Flickr. There you can find the names of all the islands and mountains that can be seen.
Pozdrav Manolo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin near Zadar (I)*

Nin was the medieval capital of the Croatian kingdom









by croatian forumer *Leo_zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin near Zadar (II)*

Nin was the medieval capital of the Croatian kingdom









by croatian forumer *Leo_zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin near Zadar (III)*

Nin was the medieval capital of the Croatian kingdom









by croatian forumer *Leo_zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin near Zadar (IV)*

Nin was the medieval capital of the Croatian kingdom









by croatian forumer *Leo_zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *syka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









Marko Novosel https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=626315924064151&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River at Vukova Gorica*


Kupa by SharkiSS, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning in Krk*









by magyde, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - View of the Arena from Lake Jarun ...*









Zvjezdica Za Do https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4802300586625&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View of Zagreb from the Hilton*









Sasa Zombi Marinkovic http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201072924088833&set=o.231541889418&type=1&theater


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar nightscapes*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lake in Prigorje*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Igrane, part of Makarska riviera*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - at some times of the day*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*NP Kornati*


NP Kornati by Morton1905, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria - Euphrasius Basilica*


eufrazijeva bazilika by sneakyrabbits, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija year 1972.*


Opatija year 1972. by Morton1905, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Gospic*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Almost Impossible*


Almost Impossible by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

Rare extreme visibility view of Pale di San Martino group in the Italian Dolomites from North Velebit, a incredible 300km away!
In the foreground is Plavnik island, then comes the ridge of Cres island, with Istra peninsula further back.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Peljesac peninsula, the view from the top - St. Elias*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baroque country house in Belaj, Istria*









by omot, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baroque country house in Belaj, Istria (II)*









by omot, fotozine.org


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

I meet Croatian tourists yesterday here in Coimbra  They are from Split, beautiful city!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Cbr Domes said:


> I meet Croatian tourists yesterday here in Coimbra  They are from Split, beautiful city!


Yes, beautiful and old city, with many traditions. Mediterranean open to all.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk, Krk Island*


Krk by dmytrok, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk, Krk Island*


Krk by dmytrok, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - Leaving the harbour*


Leaving the harbour / Napuštajući luku by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Like a ship - Rab and its churches*


Poput broda - Rab i njegove crkve - Like a ship - Rab and its churches by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Old town Sinj, just after the passing storm*










photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Ferry en route from Split to Brač island*










by Lidija Žižić photography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiža, Vis Island - Komiža beach*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Valpovo, Slavonia*









by Jennifer, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Eye*


Zagreb Eye by imaginatiwa, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Plitvice Lakes, Croatia by k3|th, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Poet Hanibal Lucić statue, benedictine monastery and museum, Hvar, island Hvar*


Hvar by wudu96, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

wonderful. view of croatia . more picture please
:tyty:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Pag stone deserts*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko near Opatija*

^^ thanks, Linguine :cheers:










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek cathedral*









by omot, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Baške Oštarije mountain lodge (Velebit mountain)*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek* - main square










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Faculty of Philosophy in Zadar*









by omot, fotozine.org


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pirovac*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - panoramas of the city*









by omot, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Benkovic in Benkovac*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Benkovic in Benkovac (II)*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Benkovic in Benkovac (III)*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*


Novi Vinodolski by Morton1905, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*


Novi Vinodolski Night by Jan Král, on Flickr


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Vrsar, Istria county*










by espritsun


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rasa river valley, Istria*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar -Pieces of History*


Pieces of History by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Walk through the city*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by croatian forumer *Dalmatinac945*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by croatian forumer *Dalmatinac945
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar*









by croatian forumer *Dalmatinac945*


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Makarska, Split-Dalmatia county*










by vip


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Poreč, Istria county*










by obzor


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Beach in Kanegra, Istria*










by istriasun


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Umag, Istria county*










by istra.hr


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Rogoznica, Šibenik-Knin county*










by flog


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Pisak, Split-Dalmatia county*










by ts


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Brela in winter, Split-Dalmatia county*










by adria brela


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Brela, Split-Dalmatia county*










by Strikoman


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Krvavica, Split-Dalmatia county*










by tempet


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Beach in Split, Split-Dalmatia county*










by smokvina


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Dupci, Split-Dalmatia county*










by tempet


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Medulin, Istria county*










by medcro


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Krk island, Primorje-Gorski Kotar county*










by immagini


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View to Buzet from Cicarija, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Layers of landscape in Baranja*









by *Lidija-Lolic (ex Zizic), deviantArt


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Zagreb- Croatia's Capital*




mardi 31 janvier 2012


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Zagreb- aerial view- Austro- Hungarian Quarter & Old Town in Background*



zagreb tourist board


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sumartin, Brac Island*









by Albert ˘ bognerart.e…, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag - Church of St. Charles Borromeo from 1710th*









by omot, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk town - old churches against the city walls*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of Savudrija*


Porto di Savudrija by Mr. TOST, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset at Savudrjia*


Tramonto a Savudrjia by Mr. TOST, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue and green*

Great Lake on the island of Mljet


Modro i zeleno 2 / Blue and green 2 by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo, East Slavonia*









by Maric sisters on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MaricSistersPhotography?fref=ts


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Đakovo, East Slavonia*









by Maric sisters on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MaricSistersPhotography?fref=ts


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Cbr Domes said:


> Croatia is a european jewel :drool:


Thanks, Cbr Domes!
In any case - it is interesting, diverse, with an abundance of water, pure nature, rich history, many monuments ... :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Below Kalnik*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orebić, Pelješac peninsula*


Weight of the end by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula, Korčula Island*


The first step by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sunset in Zadar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja*









foto : Romulić Stojčić 
http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja (II)*









foto : Romulić Stojčić 
http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja (III)*









foto : Romulić Stojčić 
http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Croatia is just amazing. Wonderful nature, warm and nice people [including beautiful women ], rich cultural heritage, beautiful cities and towns with their excellent architecture, one of world's best cuisines etc. etc. etc...
Thanks so much for the photos! :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

MountMan said:


> by Maric sisters on Facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/MaricSistersPhotography?fref=ts


^^Slavonia's architecture and lanscapes resemble me southern Poland.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

ArtZ said:


> ^^Slavonia's architecture and lanscapes resemble me southern Poland.


I've heard that. It is a low-lying plain areas, which are Croatian granary. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Art pavilion Zagreb*


Art pavilion Zagreb by Teo.Gasparovic, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva*


Dubrovnik, Croatia by pegase1972, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva*


Dubrovnik, Croatia by pegase1972, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, Krk Island*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Sails in front of town*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

...


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Posedarje*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Croatia, Plitvice Lakes by Mariana Stefanova, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing country. Welcome to the EU and good luck!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Miguel13 said:


> Amazing country. Welcome to the EU and good luck!


Thank you. Indeed we will need luck. :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab, Rab Island*


Rab by Kunstee, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krupa river*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krupa river, historic Kudin bridge*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka in night*


Rijeka by Teo.Gasparovic, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

By skyscrapercity


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*









by DG, fotozine.org


----------



## Bichoes (Nov 21, 2010)

Dubrovnik, Pile Bay 









Dubrovnik, Jesuit Church of St Ignatius









Old Port & St John fort


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb: Skyoffice - Zagrebačka avenija*









Berislav Miyazaki Fabijanich https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151680559447822&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









Autor: Vlatko Šplihal, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









Autor: Vlatko Šplihal, facebook


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodice, panoramic*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zarečki krov near Pazin, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lighthouse Porer and the stars - Cape Kamenjak, Istria*









by BuffaloSoldier, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lighthouse Porer and the stars trails - Cape Kamenjak, Istria*









by BuffaloSoldier, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


DSC_5468 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Street to the harbor, Pula*


Street to the harbor, Pula, Croatia by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View of Old Town Dubrovnik from Mount Srd*


View of Old Town Dubrovnik from Mount Srd by Song-to-the-Siren, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat, Dubrovnik area*


Cavtat, Kroatien by guttertec, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatian - Early in the morning*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatian*









by shutterspeed, myhrpc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - aerial*





by Studio HRG


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## syka (Feb 6, 2011)

*Burnum between city of Knin and municipality Kistanje*










Photo by me.


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Superb pics. I love it.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island bridge in fog*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fog (Drivenik at Crikvenica)*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Catching first early sun light on Roman forum in Zadar*


Donat rises by jomajer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Don't You Remember*


Don't You Remember by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Vir*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Bridge on sunset*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Supetar*

Largest town on Brač island .:cheers2:



photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Supetar II*



photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab, Island of Rab*


Rab; Croatia by ktelontour, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab bell towers*


Rab by Kunstee, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic sunset*


Adriatic sunset by Danny~F, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cathedral at blue hour*


catedral at blue hour by iBalki, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Osijek*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brseč near Opatija*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> :cheers:


^^^^


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*


Rovigno by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning, Rovinj*


Morning Rovigno by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Peninsula and Cape Kamenjak, Istria (I)*


Kamenjak by Tom.Piringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Peninsula and Cape Kamenjak, Istria (II)*


kamenjak kroatien Grotte by andreikorol, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

* Plitvice Lakes National Park is the oldest national park in Southeast Europe and the largest park in Croatia. The park is filled with luscious green scenery, beautiful lagoons, and amazing waterfalls*













Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain traditional cottage and vineyard*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Klek near Ogulin*


Klek by Anđelko1986, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Klek*


View from Klek by Anđelko1986, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aljmaš - a small town in eastern Slavonia on the banks of the Danube River*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka River*


DSC_4806 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brela's rock below Mt Biokovo*









by magyde, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab City on Rab Island*


Rab City by Rundform, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kosinj bridge, Lika*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tribunj*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mt Velebit, Horses on the Great Rujno*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Imotski, Split-Dalmatia county*










By IDontKnowWho


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Imotski, Split-Dalmatia county*










by Someone


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Imotski, Split-Dalmatia county*










by Someone


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Imotski, Split-Dalmatia county*










by Someone


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opening of the Dubrovnik Summer Festival*


otvaranje-igara-Untitled_Panorama1 by zsoletic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hinterland of Novi Vinodolski - The view from the lookout Sviba to the Bater and Breze*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb cityscape*


Zg cityscape by iBalki, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by Hall1998, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice beach, Cres Island*









by River, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad, abandoned medieval town, Istria*




Dvigrad, abandoned medieval town, Draga valley, 

Istra, Croatia. by Wanda Sowry, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Knin*









by croatian forumer *syka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town, Hvar Island*


Where The Streets Have No Name by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korcula, Orebic, peninsula Peljesac*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Kosljun Franciscan monastery and Town of Punat*










by: media ex machina


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik*


Cavtat, Croatia by Danny~F, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik after sunset*


Dubrovnik by Hall1998, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Full moon over St. Jacob, Sibenik*









by Febo, myhrpc


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Abandoned stone village of Ume on Perun mountain, some 10 km from Split.

Typical Dalmatian hinterland settlement of the ages past. 



photo by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brac Channel*


From my country by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brac Channel (II)*

^^ Thanks, PRIMEVAL. Very well chosen photo. :cheers:

"Duje" on course to Omiš

"Duje" on course to Omiš by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenice by night, with moon*

Moscenice near Opatija










by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images from Croatia. :cheers:


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mosor mountain*

A small church on the cliff top, some 900 meters above the sea level.



photo by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, Istria*


Rt Kamenjak by cirko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, view to Ucka*


Rt Kamenjak by cirko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb sunset*


zgb sunset by iBalki, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Harbour lighthouse*

Historic lighthouse still in operation at the entrance to the port of Split.










photo by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Port of Split*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region agricultural area*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Petrcane, Dalmatia*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velika Paklenica from Anica kuk, south Velebit*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pakleni (Hellish) islands nautical paradise*










by Boris Kacan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Trsat view after sunset*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Walking down the river Kupa - dinghy, canoe, kayak (I)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Walking down the river Kupa - dinghy, canoe, kayak (II)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Breaking the clouds (Zagorje region)*




Breaking the clouds by 

Stankec1983, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

MountMan said:


> Mošćenička Draga is a small place. Of course the beach is empty on weekdays in the month of November. Weekend finds more people who are sunbathing. At this time of year there are few bathers.
> You've probably noticed that high on the hill above Mošćeničke Drage there a picturesque little place - Mošćenica. Worth to see it.
> At about 500 m south of the beach there is another, similar in size and quality.
> :cheers:


*Mošćenička Draga* with Rijeka in the far background, by me
It was Friday, 2nd Nov, work day, you are right, but Brückentag in Germany because 1st Nov is free. That facilitated the great 4 day trip, getting from Autumn to Winter, then Autumn again, and in Croatia to sunny Spring


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin bridge*

^^ kay:


Nin bridge by JJ6099, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Roman amphitheater*


Pula by lisa_aw, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - The Most Beautiful Sunset in the World (I)*


The Most Beautiful Sunset in the World by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - The Most Beautiful Sunset in the World (II)*


The Most Beautiful Sunset in the World by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Epic view!*

Amazing shot from Kozjak mountain over Brač channel and neighboring islands.










by BikeRider01 on Panoramio


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mount Svilaja*

Mount Svilaja, second highest mountain in Croatia, and Cetina field and river underneath.










by BikeRider01 on Panoramio


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Old bridge in Tounj on the old "Josefina" road from Karlovac to Senj*










ph.: klape, ptičica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split by Studio HRG*





by Studio HRG


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old Town Ribnik (near Netretic, Karlovac area)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dawning in Zagreb*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*









by AMa, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nin sand beaches*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodice panoramic*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac by night*









by maliOli, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neretva River*


Neretva River, Croatia by Danny~F, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Arboretum Trsteno near Dubrovnik*


Arboretum Trsteno by zsoletic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kršine Startrails, Cape Kamenjak, Istria*









by krizz, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*On the Quay in Vis*


On the Quay in Vis by DJ Greer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Grožnjan, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Konavle, area southeast of Dubrovnik*


Konavle by zsoletic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset over Cavtat, near Dubrovnik*


Far from home by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National park Krka - waterfalls on the river Krka, Skradinski buk*


Bathing by the waterfall by V Photography and Art, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*


DSC_5463 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vransko jezero - Vrana Lake, Dalmatia*

The largest natural lake in Croatia and ornithological reserve









by vipe, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake notturno, Vrana Lake*









by vipe, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on the Island of Hvar*




Croatia - Stari Grad by 

zsoolt, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stone Circle at Sporer, Opatija*


Stone Circle at Sporer, Opatija by V. Koeditz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Hotel Ambasador*


hotel-ambasador-opatija-croatia-exterior-3 by Liburnia Riviera Hotels - Opatija Croatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*


Opatija by ClauD_2009, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Town of Krk,island of Krk



https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rabac





https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rabac





www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Town of Krk,island of Krk




www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija





https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Veprinac,Opatija,Rijeka




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...53633949.50808.197342433715898&type=1&theater


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Umag




https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sv. Martin pod Okićem*

West of Zagreb, under the old city Okic








by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Serenade to The Old town*


Serenade to The Old town by zsoletic, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Arts Pavilion / Zagreb*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fažana near Pula*


fažana by marin1412, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Forum with the Temple of Augustus and City Hall*




Istra 10-2008 by 

otepi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*









by croatian forumer *syka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik Cathedral*









by croatian forumer *syka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's Castle Ozalj above Kupa river near Karlovac*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's Castle Ozalj above Kupa river near Karlovac*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cove Zavratnica (Near Jablanac, Senj area)*










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

^^

I have to express deep respect for the landscape, it's just incredibly beautiful. :master:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

^^ thanks, oakwood.... It really is incredibly beautiful. :cheers:
Look at the last three pages of the thread Senj, forgotten gem http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826422&page=13


DSC_5510 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


DSC_5484 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


DSC_5455 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Smiraj dana u Osijeku*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Colors of Unije*

Unije is a small North Adriatic island west of the island of Losinj.









by darkoE3, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Unije field in April*









by snakedriver, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*




Croatia by 

aieraedoarg, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, Island of Brač - Full moon rising*


Full moon rising [EXPLORE] by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, Island of Brač - Full moon rising (II)*


Postira - Full moon rising by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Full moon at Postira*


Full moon at Postira by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka





https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka





https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka






https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Grand Hotel Palazzo,Poreč






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...715898.-2207520000.1377250258.&type=3&theater


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Grand Hotel Palazzo,Poreč




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...715898.-2207520000.1377250258.&type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fužine, Gorski kotar region*


Fužine i Lič polje by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fužine by night*


Fužine i Lič polje by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenička Draga - full moon rising*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar sunset from fortress*




Hvar sunset from fortress by 

sgmerle, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka




https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slap Sopot, Istria*









by Febo, myhrpc


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Beach sunset in Zadar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Baška, Krk Island*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrbnik on the Krk island*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Church of the Holy Spirit on the islet in Novigrad Sea*


way by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Church of the Holy Spirit on the islet in Novigrad Sea (II)*


Sv.Duh by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vrbnik, island of Krk*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - panorama*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Evening in the Town of Cres,Croatia*


Evening in the Town of Cres,Croatia by Dragos Cosmin- Getty Images Artist, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sunset in the old mediterranean town Rovinj in Istria, Croatia*


Sunset in the old mediterranean town Rovinj in Istria, Croatia by Dragos Cosmin- Getty Images Artist, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Adriatic Blue*


Adriatic Blue by Hall1998, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb, Croatia July 2013 by Thomas K Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Untitled by Flaxe, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Plitvice Lakes


_MG_1402 by /al_ma, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska harbor St Ivan, Krk Island*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*










by Romulić & Stojčić multimedia studio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinagora, Zagorje*


dreamy morning by Bran_1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zabok, Zagorje*


Zabok by Bran_1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Preko (Island of Ugljan)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*









by maltus, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik vista by hardrockten, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opening ceremony of Dubrovnik festival 2012.*


Opening ceremony of Dubrovnik festival 2012. by zsoletic, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Anniversay Med cruise, Oct 31, 07 Dubronik, Croatia by cherylwilliams5, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

rabac_341 by timmyhaubrechts, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

rabac_283 by timmyhaubrechts, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

rabac_242 by timmyhaubrechts, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

rabac_277 by timmyhaubrechts, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

rabac_273 by timmyhaubrechts, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

rabac_090 by timmyhaubrechts, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Farewell to Croatia*


Farewell to Croatia by sjmaxson, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka, Pećine - eastern part of the city*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Ravnice*


Ravnice by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, the capital*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb II*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Šibenik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*



Poreč by peterphotographic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir, Dalmatia*



Trogir - Croatia jul08 by Goianobe, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Dubrovnik sunset*


Croatia 2013 by snowcrash, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

take my breath away... by Svjetlost, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Untitled by jakubdvorak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes (II)*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes (III)*









by Boris Kacan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Plitvice Lakes (IV)*









by Boris Kacan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split*










photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frequent Rijeka views these days*










by me


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sunset over island of Pag*


Pag Island Croatia by peter89ba, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zavrtnica - clear water*


Jablanac – Zavratnica 14 by Davor Horvat, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Jablanac - Zavrtnica*


Jablanac – Zavratnica 21 by Davor Horvat, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rogoznica*


IMG_0626.jpg by P_Ron, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb rooftops*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National park Risnjak*


Blick über den Nationalpark Risnjak by kristofarndt, on Flickr

Tomorrow marks the 60th years since the establishment of Risnjak National Park in Gorski Kotar, Primorje-Gorski Kotar County.

risnjak.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Risnjak at dawn*


From the top of Risnjak by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Lodge Josip Schlosser Klekovski*


20110623-095724 by ejovrh, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Risnjak Forest*


Forest - Risnjak 1 - Iva by Dario197333, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Village of Glogovnica*










by me


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Vela Luka*


Vela Luka from above 2 by Wreckferret, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Split*


Republic Square by Wreckferret, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*


Karlovac by apodrebarac, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river source, part of National Park Risnjak, Gorski kotar region*


Izvor Kupe by MCMLXXV, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river source, part of National Park Risnjak*









by piksel, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river source, part of National Park Risnjak*









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river source, part of National Park Risnjak, Gorski kotar region*


Izvor Kupe by peo18, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river source, part of National Park Risnjak, Gorski kotar region*


Izvor Kupe 2 by peo18, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brač Island Museum, in Škrip*




Brač Museum by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brač Island Museum, in Škrip (II)*




Brač Museum by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, The Capital*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prezid pass, Velebit mountain*










by me


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rab Island*


Rab Island Croatia by peter89ba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenice near Opatija*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle in Pula, view from south side*









_Izvor: *Povijesni i pomorski muzej Istre*._


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Dubrovnik*


A0001760 by verdiinpink, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tribunj*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aerial photos - places from around Zadar - Privlaka*









by croatian forumer *sivi*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107047926&postcount=44


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aerial photos - places from around Zadar - Privlaka*









by croatian forumer *sivi*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107047926&postcount=44


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aerial photos - places from around Zadar - Privlaka*









by croatian forumer *sivi*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107047926&postcount=44


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čepić field, Istria*









by labinjon, fotozine.org


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Velebit*


Velebit by amicadamica, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice - boje jeseni*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*


Porec-7 by luxman2009, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja landscape*









by Ivica, pticica


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Savica-Šanci lake, near Zagreb*


Savica by Hrvoyay, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Krka NP*


Krka, Croatia by jramin18, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak in the night of full moon*









by krizz, fotozine.org


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*sunrise at Zlatni Rat on island Brac*


sunrise by _anacoma_, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis on the Island of Vis*









by KreSica, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka waterfalls*


Krka - Croatia by Annalisa.x, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Frankopan castle Severin on Kupa, Gorski kotar region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ustrine village on the island Cres*










by me


----------



## Kazan'ex (May 17, 2006)

Super photo!


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Moščenička Draga





https://www.facebook.com/mediaexmachina?hc_location=timeline


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar II*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik by night*









by Željko Šoletić Fecit


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik by night*









by Željko Šoletić Fecit


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik by night*









by dleiva.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by originalni digitalni
http://originalnidigitalni.wordpress.com/fotografije/


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*King's Landing aka Dubrovnik *


Croatia-4901.jpg by Joanne Goldby, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Croatian railway building*


Un edificio al frente de nuestro hotel, Zagreb, Croacia by Juan Actuario, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Maiden with the Seagull, Opatija*


Greetings to the Sea; Opatija, Croatia by jgafford01 http://bit.ly/19NIORk by cesar_losada, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Great stuff MountMan! :cheers2:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

cinxxx said:


> ^^Great stuff MountMan! :cheers2:


Thanx, cinxxx!
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by Klek, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*









by Klek, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kosinj Valley, Lower Kosinj, Lika region*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Pula





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Pula





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Platak





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Platak






by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Trogir





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Trogir





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Trogir


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kosinj valley, Lika region*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar - Old Town*


Hvar - Old Town by Life In Overdrive, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island Lošinj*


~Island Losinj~ by ratko.kaucic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Osijek*









by croatian forumer *kronher*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek by night*









by croatian forumer *kronher*


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Krka waterfalls*


Krka National Park Waterfalls by bertie.carter.photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavižan, Velebit mountain*



Shooting a Nikon with a Canon (crop) by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn sunset in Osijek*



Autumn sunset in Osijek by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gračišće, Istria - hill town dark and light*



hill town dark and light by placeinsun, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gračišće - belltower*



Istria by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gračišće*



Istria by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Islands of Ugljan and Pasman bridge panorama*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic Luminance*


Adriatic Luminance by cpallot1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pićan, Istria - end of the rainbow*


end of the rainbow by placeinsun, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin ... city sleeps*









by gero, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - Theatre Square*









by gero, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krupa river canyon*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krupa river cascades*










by me


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Vrbnik, island Krk*


img13811 by novalja, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zlatni Rat beach, island Brač*


chorvatsko-zlatni-rat-bol by novalja, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*road in Gorski Kotar*


Gorski kotar by Blaz Purnat, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*The valley of Neretva*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10153938244/ by michaliwa, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, Island of Brač*


Siesta by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Clock - Postira*


The Clock by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zaton, Dubrovačko-neretvanska country*



Zaton byZdenko Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*



Rovinj 11 (Croacia) by luxman2009, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The tops of Kalnik (Križevačo-koprivnička country)*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The areas under of Kalnik*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

MountMan said:


> by klun, fotozine.org


My favorite bike route! Excellent!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Photographer in Cavtat (near Dubrovnik)*


Photographer in Cavtat, Croatia - D8B_2400 by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Diving from Krka Waterfall*


Diving from Krka Waterfall by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

MountMan said:


> Diving from Krka Waterfall by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


That must be kind of sensation, in that lush environment!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zaton - Table with a view, please!*

^^ Of course! :cheers:


Table with a view, please! by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr

Šibensko-kninska country


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin, Šibensko-kninska country*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn on the Lake in Mrzla Vodica, Gorski Kotar region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj*


Veli by jerko1979, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj by night*


Mali Lošinj by jerko1979, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar night walk..*



Zadar night walk.. by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Kozjak .. to Split*



Pogled s Kozjaka.. by Luka Popadić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Požega*

_Požesko-slavonska country_
The view to the Holy Trinity square and baroque votive monument erected in 1749 in memory to 798 citizens of Požega who died during the plague that lasted from May until November 1739. (There were about two thousands citizens in Požega in that period). An inscription on the monument says that it has been erected by the city and sculpted by "pictor di Veneta" Gabriel Granicie for the price of 2000 eggs and 300 forints.



Požega by Hirike, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Požega, St Theresa cathedral*

Saint Theresa of Avila is a patron saint of Požega. Empress Maria Theresa approved the building of a new parish church in honour of saint Theresa on the 11 of July 1754. The decision was accepted by the County assembly. Bishop Franjo Thauzy consecrated the foundation stone for the new church in the year 1756. The consecration of the church was performed in the year 1763. The church belongs to the most beautiful baroque churches in Slavonia. The interior was painted by the painters Celestin Medović and Oton Iveković. The church has been damaged several times, the most serious damages were after the storm in the year 1926. The church was restored a year later.



Požega. katedralna crkva sv.Terezije- Požega, St Theresa cathedral by Hirike, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*



Plitvice 1 by Malina Eybe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes II*



Plitvice 2 by Malina Eybe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes III*



Plitvice 3 by Malina Eybe, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*On the pond near Novska*



Untitled by ...hac, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Sava near Novska*



Untitled by ...hac, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula at night*



Korcula at Night by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria*



Bale (Croacia) by luxman2009, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Dubrovnik​*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://pcdn.500px.net/480706/c61da218c5b7fa31261d138caf8857df6d9d1c05/4.jpg​


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Please do not post photos without two basic elements:
First should include the name (nickname) of author
2nd should put a link to the original.
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Swan Lake - Crna Mlaka near Zagreb*


Swan Lake 4. by Morton1905, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Big trees & empty benches*

City park on river Korana in Karlovac

Big trees & empty benches by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Sky Office Tower*









by Sonja Daisy, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*



DSCF2132 by christopher.schuetz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cibona Tower*









by samosvoja, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab, Island of Rab - St. John the Evangelist*









by Febivjetar, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bell towers of Rab*









by Febivjetar, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by croatian forumer *kronher*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107718815&postcount=283


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fall in Osijek*










http://www.sib.hr/galerije/dogadjanja/11282-galerija-zlatna-jesen-u-osijeku.html


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split: Diocletian's Palace*


Diocletian's Palace by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka: Night in harbour*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan, an old town in the north of Istria*









by Febivjetar, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan, an old town in the north of Istria II*









by Febivjetar, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kaštela and Kaštela bay, with Split in the back*


Kastela bay by tonkojursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wild Coastline - Cape Kamenjak, Istria*


Wild Coastline - Cape Kamenjak - Croatia by pbOOg, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake in Mrzla Vodica, Gorski kotar region*









by dklobuca, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Štikada lake, Lika region*


Untitled by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek sunset*



Osijek sunset by Marin Lončar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonian horses*



Slavonski konji by ...hac, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb: Vrapče, Perjavica by night*


susjedno brdo by Zelkec, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb: Stenjevec in night*


stenjevec by Zelkec, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kutina*

The City of Kutina is the most important urban and business centre of Moslavina, the region occupying the central part of Republic of Croatia. Moslavina, as a separate region extends over three administrative units, those of Sisak-Moslavina (for its larger part), Bjelovar-Bilogora and Zagreb counties. It is bounded by rivers: the Česma in the west, the Ilova and Pakra in the east, the Lonja in the south and Moslavačka Gora Mountain in the north. The name Kutina was mentioned for the first time in the Charter of the Hungarian and Croatian king Bela IV. The Charter regulates the boundaries between two estates of the Garić and Gračenica districts. Today Kutina total of approximately 25,000 residents.


Kutina place in my <3 by malioli, on Flickr

Map of Sisačko-moslavačka country


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kutina II*


Kutina place in my <3 by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kutina III*


Kutina place in my <3 by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kutina IV*


Kutina place in my <3 by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik from Mount Srd*



Dubrovnik from Mount Srd by Rob Kroenert, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The sky through the Cetina canyon ..*



Nebo nad kanjonom Cetine.. by Luka Popadić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik Summer*


Dubrovnik Summer by kurtmehnert, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*


'Porec' Croatia - September 2013 by patrick-walker, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South face of Rovinj*









by Febivjetar, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik - St James guard*









by Febivjetar, fotozine.org


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*



Opatijka by 
[email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija by night from Kastav*



S Kastva by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj Photodays*


Rovinj Photodays by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old Town Varaždin*


Stari grad Varaždin by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin*


Jedan od mnogih tornjeva by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ljepa zemlja


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Principovac near Ilok*

Ilok is the easternmost town in Croatia


Ilok by ik kara, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wine Cellar - Ilok*


Ilok by ik kara, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. John of Capistrano and the Franciscan monastery - Ilok*


Ilok by ik kara, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Boyshow said:


> ljepa zemlja


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Ugljan*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik vineyards and cottages*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirogoj Cemetery - Zagreb*


Mirogoj Cemetery - Zagreb - Croatia by Miroslav Vajdić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirogoj Cemetery - Zagreb II*


Mirogoj Cemetery - Zagreb - Croatia by Miroslav Vajdić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirogoj - All Saints Day*


Mirogoj - All Saints Day by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirogoj Cemetery - Zagreb III*


mirogoj by wonknuts, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirogoj Cemetery - Zagreb IV*


Mirogoj by franimal, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar ten days ago*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481863&page=90


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar ten days ago II*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481863&page=90


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar ten days ago III*









by croatian forumer Ballota
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481863&page=90


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar ten days ago IV*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481863&page=90


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar ten days ago V*









by croatian forumer *Ballota*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481863&page=90


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja, Kamenac: Vineyards*

The Croatian region Baranja is bounded on two sides by the rivers Danube and Drava, as a third-party border between Croatia and Hungaria.



Baranja :: Kamenac :: Vinogradi / Vineyards by tomislavmedak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja, Karanac*



Baranja :: Karanac by tomislavmedak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja, Nature Park Kopački rit*



Baranja :: Kopački rit by tomislavmedak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baranja, wine cellars Belje*



Baranja :: vinski podrumi Belje by tomislavmedak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirogoj - Arcade*









by damir357, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirogoj - Arcade II*









by damir357, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mirogoj*









by Ogiboy, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*


Osijek by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*


'Porec' Croatia - September 2013 by patrick-walker, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by markheybo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*


Plitvice 4 by .Malina., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Idyllic morning - Vinjerac with canyon of Velika Paklenica in the back*


Idyllic morning by franko gambiraza photo ©, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan, Istria - a town of art studios*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Under Biokovo*

Sućuraj, island Hvar - Croatian mainland, mountanin Biokovo



Podno Biokova / Under Biokovo by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istrian yard*









by mini, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Remains of Okić castle, southwest of Zagreb*









by karp, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridge Krka and Skradin in the background*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555347&page=13


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka bridge and Skradin*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476124&page=12


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476124&page=12


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

*Zagreb, Ilica street*
Ksenija Bauer https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202580401901746&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ucka moutain from Boljun, east Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plomin before the rain*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic sunset from Stoja beach in Pula*



Adriatic sunset by MPeti, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar and port at night*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - Eltz Castle*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

*Zagreb*
Slaven Grgičević http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10554352975/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, Brač Island*



~~ After a visit to the beach, it’s hard to believe that we live in a material world ~~ by ~Ranveig Marie~, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Streets of Postira*



₪ Streets of Postira ₪ by ~Ranveig Marie~, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Martinšćica, Cres Island*










by me 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383899&page=19


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ustrine, Cres Island and Osoršćica hill on Lošinj Island*










by me 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383899&page=19


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

MountMane kralju! :master:
Svaka ti čast na svim slikama koje prikupiš i uslikaš kako bi prezentirao našu zemlju i njenih tisuću boja! :bow:
Samo nastavi! kay:
:cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Pag*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira, Brač Island*


⋯The world is a book, and those who don't travel only read one page⋯ by ~Ranveig Marie~, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*


Plitvicka Jezera by Anna Dymkowska-Kowalska, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of Rovinj, Istria*


Port of Rovinj - Croatia by PascalBoegli.cOm, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krupa River, north Dalmatia*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201434975851170&set=pcb.745785048768256&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

I liked


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

*Zagreb, Radićeva street in the Upper Town*
Kaoru http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaoruno/10609882634/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Osljak*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - Danube blue hour*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - Something new*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sveta Nedelja next to Samobor*



Sveta Nedelja by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sveta Nedelja next to Samobor II*



Sveta Nedelja by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šenkovec - once a village, now a suburb of Čakovec*



Šenkovec crkva by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec - City Cafe*



Gradska kavana by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island Jabuka, Šibensko-kninska country*


Island Jabuka by tonkojursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hells' islands (Paklinski otoci) in front of town Hvar*


Hells' islands by Elena Pejchinova, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag on Pag Island*



Pag (24) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sava River in Zagreb*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridges on Sava*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - as well as at sea*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




By me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*



zadar by dmytrok, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fishermen in Krk Town*



Fishermen by adambotond, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ljepa, I liked


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ thanks, Boyshow ! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starry sky above Vukovar*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in my city (Vukovar)*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Temple of Augustus in Pula*



Templo de Augusto (Pula-Croacia) by luxman2009, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svetac Island*



Svetac by tonkojursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj Island*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj Island II*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Šibenik*









by MILS, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula from the sea*









by MILS, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - Eko ethno center Adica*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - Vuka river promenade*









by vvidak11, panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb West*



Panorama Zagreb Zapad II by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb West II*



Panorama Zagreb Zapad by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb East*



Panorama Zagreb Istok by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb I*



Pogled na Zagreb by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Anne, Dicmo, Dalmatia*



Sveta Ana , Dicmo by tonkojursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orebić, Pelješac Peninsula*



IMG_7078 by Michal.Nitka, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split harbour*










photo by moi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*


All journeys end up in the same place, home by d.wilesmith, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Bridge - beauty of photography*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk bridge by night*









by Kosić, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes X*

*Sastavci of old*








by sokol, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes XI*

*At dawn*








by sokol, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes XII*

*Evening*








by sokol, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Ilica*









by Dunja Dretvić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202739855606647&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Kamenita vrata*









by Dunja Dretvić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202739844766376&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lika landscape - Kosinj bridge*



Kosinjski most by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lipovo field near Kosinj*



Kosinj u boji by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

MountMan said:


> *Lounge of Sastavci*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow :nuts:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Begovo Razdolje, Gorski kotar region*

Village at the highest altitude in Croatia










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Grožnjan, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*



Pogled sa Pomeria by Largo2000, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes XIII*

*Slapovi Bijele Rijeke / White River Falls*








by sokol, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes XIV*

*Šetnja uz Bijelu Rijeku / Walk along the White River*








by sokol, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes XV*

*Vizure Gradinskog Jezera / Sights of Gradinsko Lake*








by sokol, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes XXIV*

*Slapovi svjetla / Waterfalls of light*








by sokol, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes XXV*

*Fotograf i Veliki slap / Photographer and Great Waterfall*








by sokol, fotozine.org​


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati*

Geographic data
The Kornati National Park covers the bigger part of the Kornati waters. Because of their exceptional landscape beauty, interesting geomorphology, highly jagged and indented coast as well as because of rich communities of the submarine eco-system, the islands were made a national park in 1980.

The Kornati archipelago, as a separate and special island group located between Šibenik and Zadar islands, covers the area of about 320 km2 and includes about 150 land units, located either permanently or frequently above the sea. The archipelago makes 12% of all the islands in the Croatian Adriatic – 1264 islands, 67 of them inhabited. It has been long attracting the attention of yachtsmen, divers, mountaineers and other nature lovers. From Balabra to Samograd, distance of 35 km or 19 nautical miles (between Long Island and Žirje islets), and from Mana to Gangarol, distance of 13 km or 7 nautical miles (between the open sea and Pašman, Vrgada and Murter) there are four island chains in two groups. One of them is the Upper Kornati – Sit and Žut island chains with 51 land unit, and the other one is the Lower Kornati with 98 land units.The northernmost island of the archipelago is the Mala Balabra islet (43° 56' 50'' N, 15° 17' 00'' E), the southernmost one is Južnji Opuh (43° 40' 29'' N, 15° 30' 08'' E), Vela Alba is westernmost (43° 52' 14'' N, 15° 12' 42'' E), while the easternmost island is Samograd (43° 41' 15'' N, 15° 33' 42'' E).The average area of a Kornati island is only 0.55 km2, but you have to take into account that Kornat (32.5 km2) and Žut (14.8 km2) cover about 70% of the land area. If we add Piškera, Levrnaka, Lavsa and Sita, we get 88% of the total land area of the Kornati archipelago (69,452,963 m2). Only nine islands is larger than one square kilometre and 76 of them is smaller than one hectare. According to some measurements, the coast of the island of Kornat is 66 km long, while the Lower Kornati (that is, the Kornati National Park) have the coast 238 kilometres long.

More: http://www.kornati.hr/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653680









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati II*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati III*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Streets of Zagreb*


streets of Zagreb by Teo.Gasparovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Streets of Zagreb II*


Streets of Zagreb by Teo.Gasparovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Modro jezero / Blue Lake in Imotski County, Dalmatian Zagora*



Modro jezero / Blue Lake by tonkojursky, on Flickr

Blue lake in Imotski County 
*The Blue Lake is a deep sinkhole formed by the collapse of the roof over a huge underground cave. The cave was formed by water through millions of years, and it collapsed about 5 million years ago. Erosion and earth quakes have formed the sides of the lake so it is now possible to walk on a path all the way down the 220 meter deep sides.
*Water depth in the lake varies a lot by season as it is fed by several small streams coming out of caves in the high walls of the lake. In August the lake may completely disappear if there has been no rain fall.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bosut River in Vinkovci, east Slavonia*



Vinkovci 19 by Tomislav Majdancic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci*



Vinkovci 12 by Tomislav Majdancic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati IV*

*Otok Levrnaka / Island Levrnaka*








by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com

More:
http://www.kornati.hr/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653680


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati V*

*Kornati s Velebita / Kornati from Velebit*








by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati VI*

*Otok Buč / Island Buč*








by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Concathedral in Osijek*









by necro, imgur


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rainy Osijek*









by croatian forumer Seyzmo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608975&page=15


----------



## pixxxel.org (Nov 26, 2013)

Bol, Brac

picture from www.pixxxel.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Stara Sušica, Gorski kotar region*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Munjara Ozalj / Small hydropower Ozalj from 1908th the year*

The first Croatian hydropower, on the river Kupa in Ozalj near Karlovac









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati VII*









by MILS, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati XIV*

*Island of Kornat - Tureta fortress and church of St. Mary Queen of the Sea (6th century)*








by croatian forumer *Trsteničanin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik's Old City*


Dubrovnik's Old City by OlivierWan, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik Cathedral*


Dubrovnik Cathedral by Michal.Nitka, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik by Michal.Nitka, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Žumberačka jesen / Zumberak fall*

Zumberak is hilly and mountainous area west of the road Karlovac - Zagreb









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bora on the peninsula of St. Marak on the Island of Krk*

Cyclone Wenceslaus 2013th (11th 11th 2013)



Bura, Sveti Marak by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*



Zadar by 
thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar II*



Zadar 2013 (262) by 
thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb, new Music Academy*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati XV*









by croatian forumer *Trsteničanin*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653680


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati XVI*









by croatian forumer *Trsteničanin*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653680


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati XVII*

*Vrulje - the largest settlement on Kornati*








by croatian forumer *Trsteničanin*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653680


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati XVIII*

*Beach on the island Levrnaka*








by croatian forumer *Trsteničanin*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653680


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hotel Esplanade Zagreb*



Hotel Esplanade Zagreb by 
iBalki, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*between New and Old*



between New and Old by 
iBalki, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb cityscape*



Zg cityscape by 
iBalki, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Esplanade in Split, Dalmatia*



Esplanade by schmaeche, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old village Pitve, Island of Hvar*


Pitve na Hvaru / Pitve, island Hvar by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Tower of Grič*


Tower of Grič / Grička kula by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Saltworks in Ston, Peljesac peninsula*



Ston by 
Michal.Nitka, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by mini, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*



Trogir by 
Ward & Karen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*



Trogir by olaf141, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula: townhall*



Pula by risotto al caviale, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula: shipyard Uljanik*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Roman amphitheater*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pula, Istria*


Pula Marina, Croatia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Pula Marina, Croatia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar dry stone walls*

^^ :applause::applause: :cheers:
I just saw this today, your photos on Flickr. I noted them to use soon, because this is what I've post today already been prepared.









by suludo, fotozine.org

Vineyards on narrow terraces on steep terrain. These vineyards are usually given the best wines. In Bakar Bay near Rijeka restored a part of such vintage vineyard.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*



Zadar 2013 (249) by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*



Zadar 2013 (238) by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*



Zadar 2013 (203) by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška, Krk Island, and karst above*









by suludo, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Drawings by stone ... on Krk's karst above Baška*









by suludo, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - king Tomislav*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - sleepy town*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*People coming . . . on the top of Biokovo*



People coming . . . by tonkojursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*And the clouds are breaking . . . on Biokovo mountain*



And the clouds are breaking . . . by tonkojursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*



Winter closing in. by Originalni Digitalni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - highway lights*



Farewell. by Originalni Digitalni, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Stars above Kvarner*


Beneath the falling star by MaximussRi, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Krka waterfalls*


Krka by hph46, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Cathedral*



Gotic by melita opet melita, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb City Tour*



Zagreb City Tour by kitatk, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Snježnik in Gorski Kotar, Velebit far to the southeast*

Rare Adriatic inversion in late autumn, powered by cool air in lower elevations, which is pressed against still relatively warm sea by dry and warm high pressure in higher elevations.



Adriatic Overflow by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes in fog*









by goranx78, fotozine.org


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

MountMan said:


> ^^ :applause::applause: :cheers:
> I just saw this today, your photos on Flickr. I noted them to use soon, because this is what I've post today already been prepared.


Thanks MountMan :cheers2:

Getting of the A7 motorway in direction Opatija


HR_A7 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moon & Venus over Zagreb (5. 12. 2013.)*



Mjesec i Venera by Astrobobo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from Spinut*



Split from Spinut by tonkojursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*



Rijeka by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - mrgari (I)*

Mrgari drywall creations are built in the shape of a flower. They are used for the collection and sorting of sheeps. Pastors three times a year together collected sheep that live freely in the pastures. He was collecting them in a central area called "hall", but then sorted each shepherd his flock in the "mrgarići" (petals), each in turn, "petals" belongs to another shepherd. Once in his room review (vaccinated, separate ...) sheep, emit them through the passage back to the pasture. The specificity of this method of raising sheep is that it exists only on the island of Krk (and only its southern part) in 10 of these drystone structures (by 5 on each side of the Baska valley), and another five on the island Prvić, which also belongs to the shepherds of Krk. It is interesting that such a way of raising sheep still exists somewhere else: in Iceland and Wales, and why only the right to the three points of the globe, no one knows.

*mrgari Va Pothlamcu*








by suludo, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1016&list=1739


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - mrgari (II)*

*mrgari Na Rebici*








by suludo, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1016&list=1739


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - mrgari (III)*

*mrgari Na Starošćini*








by suludo, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1016&list=1739


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Island - mrgari (IV)*

*mrgari Na Ljubimeru i Baška*








by suludo, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1016&list=1739


Mrgari drywall creations are built in the shape of a flower. They are used for the collection and sorting of sheeps. Pastors three times a year together collected sheep that live freely in the pastures. He was collecting them in a central area called "hall", but then sorted each shepherd his flock in the "mrgarići" (petals), each in turn, "petals" belongs to another shepherd. Once in his room review (vaccinated, separate ...) sheep, emit them through the passage back to the pasture. The specificity of this method of raising sheep is that it exists only on the island of Krk (and only its southern part) in 10 of these drystone structures (by 5 on each side of the Baska valley), and another five on the island Prvić, which also belongs to the shepherds of Krk. It is interesting that such a way of raising sheep still exists somewhere else: in Iceland and Wales, and why only the right to the three points of the globe, no one knows.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke waterworld*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Night lights*

Sleaping town of Sveta Nedelja, near Zagreb


Night lights by _davor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk at night*



Krk @ Night [1/4] by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula startrails*


Pula startrails by Deva207, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Light in the old town - Rovinj*


Light in the old town - Rovinj - Croatia by PascalBoegli.cOm, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Football Stadium FC Hajduk, Poljud, Split*



Stadion NK Hajduk , Poljud by tonkojursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak by night*



Hometown by BambaataaRR, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Walking on water - Autumn in Plitvice Lakes National Park*



Walking on water - Autumn in Plitvice Lakes National Park by PhotoGSuS, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Street art in Rijeka*



Street art in Rijeka by Lukasz Duleba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Žumberak areas (I)*

Zumberak is the area west of the road from Zagreb to Karlovac.

*Vivodina*








by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Žumberak areas (II)*

*Stojavnica*








by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Žumberak areas (III)*

*Through the vineyards*








by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Welcome to Senj!*



Welcome to Senj! by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stormy skies in Rovinj*



Stormy skies in Rovinj, Croatia by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek, capital of the region Slavonija*



Osijek by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek, capital of the region Slavonija (II)*



Osijek by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek, capital of the region Slavonija (III)*



Osijek by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Advent Square*



Adventski trg by Astrobobo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stars over Zagreb*



Stars over Zagreb by Astrobobo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Zajarki near Zaprešić (west of Zagreb)*


lake Zajarki by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Zajarki near Zaprešić (west of Zagreb) II*


Lake Zajarki by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mount Dinara*


----------



## bugivugel (Dec 11, 2013)

zaguric2 said:


> [/URL/QUOTE]
> 
> Fotka je moja a ne by kbelcar koji ju "posudil" od mene !!!


----------



## bugivugel (Dec 11, 2013)

Fotka je moja a ne by kbelcar koji ju "posudil" od mene !!![/QUOT

http://www.panoramio.com/user/34166...//imageshack.us/f/849/0001167392l0s5z8ku.jpg/



:bash:


----------



## bugivugel (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/34166...//imageshack.us/f/849/0001167392l0s5z8ku.jpg/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

bugivugel said:


> Fotka je moja a ne by kbelcar koji ju "posudil" od mene !!![/QUOT
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/34166...//imageshack.us/f/849/0001167392l0s5z8ku.jpg/
> 
> :bash:


Ispričavam se u ime kolege, koji već dugo nije aktivan, što je došlo do ove pomutnje. Bit će da je i on bio doveden u zabludu. U ovoj se dretvi izuzetno trudimo poštivati autorstvo, obvezno navesti ime ili nadimak autora - već što je dostupno. Također se trudimo nevesti točnu adresu izvora.
Većinom smo i mi autori i objavljujemo i svoje fotke, pored drugih fotki javno dostupnih.
Imate dobre fotke. Evo i ova na prednjoj stranici je pobrala lajk.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A usual afternoon - on Zadar seaside*



A usual afternoon by franko gambiraza photo ©, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska and Biokovo*



Makarska 2013  by kalboy92, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trakošćan Castle, Varaždin country*



Trakošćan by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bjelovar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bjelovar II*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj pano*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, the capital*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb 2*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bjelovar III*










by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mošćenička Draga* - Water Polo on the sea


Mošćenička Draga by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*All set to welcome Santa Claus!*

Grabovica near Čazma



Beaming Santa! by Originalni Digitalni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Park in Koprivnica*



Koprivnica park by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod main square panorama*



Slavonski Brod main square panorama. by Originalni Digitalni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*



Rijeka by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnik Castle - the photo was taken from Veli Vrh, hill above the city of Rijeka*



Grobnik castle by MaximussRi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Valići on Rječina River - from Veli Vrh*



It's a beautiful day by MaximussRi, on Flickr


----------



## MattNYalways (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cove Zavratnica (Near Jablanac, Senj area)*

^^ thanks :cheers:









by Gerd, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cove Zavratnica (Near Jablanac, Senj area) II*









by Gerd, fotozine.org


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hotel Flanona on road 66 - Istrian Riviera* >>>>>>>>>>>>>


HR_66 - Hotel Flanona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hotel Flanona on road 66 - Istrian Riviera* >>>>>>>>>>>>>


HR_66 - Hotel Flanona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - on the Forum*

^^ view to island of Cres ^^

*Town hall*


Pula 7 (Croacia) by luxman2009, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - on the Forum*

*Temple of Augustus*


Templo de Augusto (Pula-Croacia) by luxman2009, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Plitvička jezera*



Parque Nacional de Plitvice (Croacia) by luxman2009, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Misty evening in Zagreb*


Misty evening by *Passenger*, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Moščenićka Draga




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...53633949.50808.197342433715898&type=1&theater


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes: Garden of Eden*



Croatia - Plitvice Lakes: Garden of Eden by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir: Flaming Old Town*



Croatia - Trogir: Flaming Old Town by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: Walled City*



Croatia - Dubrovnik: Walled City by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

From the same point I posted earlier, view towards the island Cres


HR_66 - Hotel Flanona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veliko Trojstvo village*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Koprivnica*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ cinxxx
In the distance left is island of Cres.
The pointed peak behind the boat is Osoršćica on the island of Losinj.
:cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks MountMan. here a similar view, a little more to the right


HR_66 - Hotel Flanona by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Village Vidovici high above Martinšćica on the island of Cres*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. Martin in the village Ustrine on the island of Cres*










by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod pano by night*


IMGP6878-3 by Kantonac, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vrbovec*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar by night*









by Kosić, ptičica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vrbovec christmas time*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb - Upper town*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Christmas Time (I)*









by croatian forumer *Seyzmo*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek Christmas Time (II)*









by croatian forumer *Seyzmo*


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*


by robin denton, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beach in Dubrovnik*


by Gergely Lányi, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar from the sea*


by Pedro, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: The Stradun*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes: Misty Falls*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Elafits Islands: Dalmatia Paradise*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split, Spinut*


by tonko jursky, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk @ night*


by Cortez_CRO, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes: Electric Blue*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes: Paradise*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: Light Reflections*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

MountMan said:


> by John and Tina Reid, flickr


very clear and fantastic colors of water, I can see the fishes so clearly.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> very clear and fantastic colors of water, I can see the fishes so clearly.


^^ kay:

Extremely clean and transparent water is characteristic of the Croatian side of the Adriatic Sea.
This happens because of two things:
- The existence of a large number of underwater springs and sea currents that applies to those small quantities of pollutants that are happening;
- A relatively small population of the coastal areas and islands, with very little industry, which holds the low-level contamination.
On the Italian side of the Adriatic Sea event is diametrically opposite things.

That is why our coasts and islands are considered god-given holiday and soul and body.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija



by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica park*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Magic Dubrovnik*









by Helga, ptičica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Large waves near Dubrovnik*









by Helga, ptičica


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

*Game of sea and pebbles in Moščenića Draga*










by me
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: Harbour Fortress*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split: The Silver Gate*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir: Old Town Glow*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska Voda before the night, Dalmatia*









by pervan, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night*









by pervan, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Upper Town - Tkalčić Street*









by Vedran Fire-hr https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Upper Town - Tkalčić Street*









by Dario Vuksanović https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rab




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rab



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rab



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Jablanac



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Predoščica,island of Cres







by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Island of Cres



by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veli Iz iskland*










by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Trogir



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Trogir




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Vrbnik



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Vrbnik



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Vrbnik




by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb at Christmas Time*


by melita opet melita, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb at Christmas Time*


by melita opet melita, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb at Christmas Time*

*Sweets!!!!*

by melita opet melita, flickr


*Merry Christmas to all! *


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

A Christmas story, Salaj family estate near Čazma









http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/4...f9370ceec5.jpg

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria: Euphrasian Basilica*


by Alen Ferina photography, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec, Istria: Euphrasian Basilica*


by Alen Ferina photography, flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica*


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Split





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Split



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Okrug Gornji




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Okrug Gornji




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Split



by me


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Dalmatie​*








Benoit


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Otok Vis*​








D Smith


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of Rijeka ...*









by arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: Old City Fortress*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - The Main Street*


by John and Tina Reid, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The view over the entire island of Losinj from Osoršćica*


by heikel, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovenska - fishing harbor of Veli Losinj*


by N-Sarn, flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Zagreb, Ivan Mestrovich Art Pavillion


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town*


by Passiflora, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Radnička cesta*









by Božica Novosel https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb From Upper Town*









by Marko Bik Martinovic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Trogir*


Trogir_clockhouse by Seppo Paakkanen, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Šibenik*


Sibenik_stairs by Seppo Paakkanen, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Kraljevica




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Kraljevica




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Kraljevica




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Kraljevica



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: Day of big waves at Porporela*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: Day of big waves, cyclones Ladislav 3*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: Day of big waves, cyclones Ladislav*









by Helga, pticica


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Pula: my favourite town in Croatia :cheers:


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Momjan






by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Momjan




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Momjan




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Poreč



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Poreč




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Poreč




by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec, the northernmost town in Croatia*

*The old pharmacy*








Zgrade Čakovca, on Flickr by djolenovi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec, the northernmost town in Croatia*

*Aurora*








Zgrade Čakovca, on Flickr by djolenovi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec, the northernmost town in Croatia*

*Medikol - former furniture store*








Zgrade Čakovca, on Flickr by djolenovi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik: Fortress*


by Nomadic Vision Photography, flickr (Jon Reid)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Elafits Islands: Adriatic Paradise*


by Nomadic Vision Photography, flickr (Jon Reid)


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split: Bačvice beach*


by tonko jursky, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fog in the Kostanjica village, Istria*


by Alen Ferina, flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Novigrad



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Novigrad



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Gerovo 





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rovinj




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rovinj





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rovinj




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rovinj



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rt Kamenjak




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rt Kamenjak


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ivanscica hills*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Iz*










by me


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonderful photos, I now imagine how beautiful is this Country.
I love the scenery, the beautiful sea, and the weather looks cute in the photos. Greetings friends.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River valley in Gorski Kotar region*

^^ thanks, Lightton :cheers:

*The view across the river Kupa in the last rays of the sun*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River valley in Gorski Kotar region*

*The view across the river Kupa on old mill*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar - New year's eve*










Source: Aleksandar Gospić Facebook


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka


Kapucinska




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka





by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night - from Trsat*


by Kornelije Sajler, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - storm 12. 02. 2013.*


by zsoletic, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Candlemas storm 2013.*


by zsoletic, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beach in Beli, Island of Cres*


by Morton1905, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lović Prekriški, Žumberak region*









by klun, fotozine.org


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cazma*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The dusk - Postira on Brač Island*


by Polježičanin, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunrise - Postira on Brač Island*


by Polježičanin, flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*City of Split at night*


by Bokeh & Travel, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Suđurađ, Island of Šipan*









by Arsen, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Volosko by night (Volosko along with Opatija)*









by Floyd, pticica


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*


by Tomek & Sylwia, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*


by peter++, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*


by peter++, flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Buje




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Novigrad



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Novigrad




by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Zagreb​










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Zagreb​









by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirna river



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirna river



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Peaks of Velebit*


by Radoslaw Orecki, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/radoslaw_orecki/7879216144/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šarengrad on Danube*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93770695


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National park Brijuni or Brioni*


by robby_kos, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni Island - An olive tree of 1600 years*


by [email protected], flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krupa River*









by Lidija Lolić (Žižić), deviantART
http://lidija-lolic.deviantart.com/#/art/River-Krupa-122074271?hf=1

Krupa is a small river located in the south of a big mountain Velebit. It has crystal clear water and goes through beautiful canyons one of which is deep around 300 meters. Krupa is long only 10 km and since the altitude difference between it's spring and the place where it ends is 110 meters, Krupa has many beautiful waterfalls on it's flow.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^I spot a medieval bridge here too? Looks very nice


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

cinxxx said:


> ^^I spot a medieval bridge here too? Looks very nice


Yes, there is an old bridge built in travertine barrier. It is a bridge named Kuda's bridge.
Tradition says that the bridge was built by a young man in love Coude to cross the river which separated him from his beloved. According to him, the bridge was named.
It was built in the dry, at the turn of the 18th 19th century. Agile (and love!) Master's 12 arches made ??of travertine blocks and the same stone pillars connecting the shores Krupa.
Krupa river empties into the river Zrmanja, which is also very picturesque karst river.

Kudin most / Kuda's bridge








http://www.svijetokonas.net/putovanja/znamenitosti-hrvatske/kanjon-rijeke-krupe/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town, Island of Hvar - storm over the square*


by placeinsun, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/placeinsun/11862456995/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town*


by erik_jepson, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Streets of Zagreb*


by Teo.Gasparovic, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/teogasparovic/11600025465/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*People of Zagreb*


by Teo.Gasparovic, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/teogasparovic/10774465913/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*People of Zagreb*


by Teo.Gasparovic, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/teogasparovic/10191323115/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci, east Slavonia*


Tomislav Majdancic, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinkovci, east Slavonia*


Tomislav Majdancic, flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vinjeac*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Amazing Garden in Samobor*


by Ivan Klindić, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*


by tbudak, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Maria Trost, Gorski Kotar region*









by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Kraljevica



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Belaj, inland of Istria*









by deepwater, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/dvorac-belaj-u-istri/1423912


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice waterfalls*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*winter springtime in Zagreb*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice night reflection*


by iBalki, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibalki/11924843483/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Village Donje Jesenje, Zagorje*









by Kor30, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/donje-jesenje/1400089


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Village Donje Jesenje, Zagorje*









by Kor30, ptičica
http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001400467_l_0_ng6kaq.jpg


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krasno - a village at the highest altitude in Lika*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=37828&element=608683

Krasno is the last village on the upswing Zavizan, known hiking destination and meteorological in Northern Velebit National Park.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavizan's fog*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=37828&element=608603


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak - old bridge*









by vitomirt, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/imga0852/1328383


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak*









by vitomirt, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/sisak4/1337911


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brinje, Lika region: church and the remains of the castle Sokolac*


by TranceVelebit, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trancevelebit/2956057436/


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Trogir



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Trogir



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Trogir



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Dobrinj



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*


by thenightrider, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenightrider/10774477643/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar 2013*


by thenightrider, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenightrider/9934822433/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The islet Visovac on the Krka River and the Franciscan monastery Visovac*


by hph46, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hph46/11234897943/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Virovitica by night - view from Milanovac*









by Hrvoje Culek, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90825345?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Virovitica - suburb*


by LeprechaunHR, flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vransko lake, Dalmatia*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrana Lake*

Vrana Lake is the largest natural lake in Croatia. The area of the lake and the lake is Nature Park and ornithological reserve.









by vipe, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=3536&list=16475&element=198253


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old bridge in Sisak*


by prkos, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/prkos/1207423618/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Monument of Stjepan Radic in Petrinja*

Stjepan Radic was a Croatian politician, writer, translator and publicist. The first Croatian political scientist with a certificate. One of the greats of Croatian history.
He worked in the first half of the 20th century.


by prkos, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/prkos/2920368220/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Draškovci, Požeško-slavonska country*


by ratko.kaucic, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6189093292/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brestovac ...waiting for the sun... Požeško-slavonska country*


by ratko.kaucic, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5459548152/


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Požega in Slavonia*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac, a town on four rivers*


by malioli, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malioli/11968030686/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Korana in Karlovac*


by malioli, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malioli/11967888176/


----------



## STgaleb (Sep 20, 2008)

brch said:


> ====>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Tisno* once again


----------



## STgaleb (Sep 20, 2008)

*Trogir (28km from Split)*









source: www.viapedal.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik sunset*


by fjaka, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12029641913/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rowers in Rovinj*

A few days ago, Rovinj was voted the most photographed cities and towns in Croatia.



Rowers in Rovinj by 
photonel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*










by me


----------



## STgaleb (Sep 20, 2008)

*Split & Kaštela Bay*










by Tomislav Brdjanović, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Solar Stratus*


by tomislaw, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/-tomislaw-/12134426385/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Siruis 6 Chapel*


by Astrobobo, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12131046353/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on the Island of Hvar (III)*


by Joseph Molinari, flickr 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4924654620/in/set-72157625024155960


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Island Korčula*

by me 


Kor. by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Split



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rab




by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Organic Architecture : Istria, Kotli near Hum*









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=6671&element=132602


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Organic Architecture : Istria, Kotli near Hum (II)*









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=6671&element=132810


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Island Korčula*

by me


Kor. by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija: Lungo mare ....*









by arsen, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/lungo-mare/1429612


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Hotel Belvedere*


hotel-belvedere-opatija-croatia-exterior-1 by Liburnia Riviera Hotels - Opatija Croatia, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Samobor



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Samobor



By me


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Town Korčula*

by me


kor by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Sisak



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Sisak



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Way to Snjeznik*


by antoni085
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12233905394/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*On the top of Snjeznik - should be lowered*









by Silvano, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/treba-se-spustit/1429764


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*


by thenightrider, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thenightrider/9133989065/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town on Hvar Island*


by buymeabicycle, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kupmirower/11834417794/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The lighthouse in front of Milna on Brač Island*


by buymeabicycle, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kupmirower/11834415694/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli, Cres Island, from the sea*


by Thomas Hackl, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/100025...6To-4BE1f1-8L4nra-8v7Paw-8v7QuQ-8v4PFR-8v4NJH


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrežnica River (I)*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=597094


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrežnica River (II)*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=598836


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrežnica River (III)*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=562366


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Walled passage, Rovinj, Istria*


by Paul McClure DC, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3013386468/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Kupa near Pisarovina*


by Vlado Ferenčić, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12307998204/in/pool-croatia


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Island Korčula*

by me 


Croatia by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Green landscapes under Kalnik mountain*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snowy Slavonski Brod - Main city square*


by Originalni Digitalni, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalnisb/12319368614/in/pool-croatia/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Snowy Slavonski Brod - On the banks of the River Sava*


by Originalni Digitalni, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalnisb/12319457474/


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Island Korčula - Beach*

by me


Beach by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blato on Korčula Island*









by Angela Forro, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64632056?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blato on Korčula Island*









by Domagoj Bacic, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13486089?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Medulin



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Medulin



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*By Zagorje hills - Chapel St. Margaret in Lenišće*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=607304


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*By Zagorje hills - Chapel St. Mary Magdalene, Hum Košnički*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=607382


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*By Zagorje hills - Chapel St. George, Jurski vrh*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=607629


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*What Now?*

Post-apocalyptic world of Gorski Kotar region in Croatia, after an epic ice storm. Electric grid and especially deciduous forest suffered extensive damage.


by TranceVelebit (Aleksandar Gospić), flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trancevelebit/12327188794/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Back to the Ice Age*

Despite global warming Gorski Kotar returned to the ice age


by TranceVelebit (Aleksandar Gospić), flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trancevelebit/12310124564/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrata under the ice, Gorski kotar region*









by Pauk62, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=8033&list=35710&element=611240


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac is a city of parks and greenery - late autumn*


by motorist987, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/919765...BNA-7rCGPV-7rCF5z-7rGBx9-7rGCif-8kyosH-6X2598


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A Fairytale Morning - Drivenik Castle*


by Kornelije Sajler, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11736330666/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Serenity In The Clouds - Grobnik Town and Castle*


by Kornelije Sajler, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11735788444/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, the capital*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb cathedral*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Posedarje*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jelsa on Hvar Island*


by Andreas Jo, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joistena/9669288441/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split and the road*


by Miho Bakalic, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cico333/12406283035/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik in monochrome*


by Catherine Elliott, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/catherinejelliott/7169904919/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - shadows*









by Helga, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/shadows/1338222


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istria's inland: Rainbows over Boljun*









by Darko D, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98136862


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istria's inland: Pazin in the fog*









by Darko D, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/102524789


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Vela Luka*

by me


vl by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*village of Sandrovcac in Bilogora region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning sun - Pag Island*


by ratko.kaucic, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6092413290/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*


by lorrainewillis317, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9954377375/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lošinj Island*


by SereBells, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/serenabellini/8671547529/in/pool-croatia/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka on Korčula Island*


by Vlado Ferenčić, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12325927974/in/pool-croatia/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*


by Morton1905, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/767408...UKX-inRhCc-inSaBg-inR6rM-inRe26-inSyan-inRcMH


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - old hotel Kvarner*


by rtwillemsen, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/115762...c4Z-inRzSn-inS5az-inRcFQ-inQC3Z-inRxZM-inRoQL


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula shipyard Uljanik*


by rtwillemsen, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/115762...6PY-jV36h1-jV27cu-jUUyfL-jV2yXy-jUYQFz-jUZM8E


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*


by cinxxx, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/271083...Z6h-963ofU-963pWm-95Zmta-963q89-963o69-95ZmG2


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*









by Sasha Popara, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201876616011916&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cibona Tower*









by Biljana Kovačević, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=203490553180114&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb yesterday - Sava outside riverbed*










by me.


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Dubrovnik*

by me


Dub. by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Deer @ Kopački Rit*


by Cortez_CRO, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cortez_cro/9005141195/in/photostream/










Photos of Nature Park Kopački rit on the previous page
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111362974&postcount=16935
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111363023&postcount=16936


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Heron @ Kopački Rit*


by Cortez_CRO, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cortez_cro/9005143299/










Photos of Nature Park Kopački rit on the previous page
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111362974&postcount=16935
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111363023&postcount=16936


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*National park Mljet*

by me


N.P. by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Village Lovranska Draga under high tops of Učka*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovranska Draga: Church of St. Michael and Hotel Draga di Lovrana in the distance*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovranska Draga: large waterfall on the creek Potok*










by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Mnogo ljepa


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*US Navy & Croatian Navy in training exercise over Croatian Islands*



by Captain Dana Potts


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rijeka





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Volosko




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Volosko



by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Biograd panorama*










ba me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*


by [email protected] photo, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/romanski/11105886253/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - high water levels*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=612332


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Zapruđe*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=612389


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*


by Miho Bakalić, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cico333/8520131565/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*


by Miho Bakalić, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cico333/8521259928/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor near Zagreb I*









by Dinko Gubić, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/user/3669982?with_photo_id=69741930


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor near Zagreb II*









by Dinko Gubić, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/user/3669982?with_photo_id=69741930


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor near Zagreb III*









by Dinko Gubić, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/user/3669982?with_photo_id=69741930


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*ROVINJ 8 AM, Istria*


by jack metthey, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasminfactory/12565126625/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*


by jack metthey, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasminfactory/8068131830/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag on Pag Island*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag on Pag Island*









by croatian forumer *Leo - zd*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan - Old small town in the north of Istria*










by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Volosko







by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Ika




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Lovran




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Ićići





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Ićići



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Riverside of Sava, Slavonski Brod*


by Originalni Digitalni, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalnisb/12608638803/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dusk on Rovinj*


by jack metthey, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasminfactory/12597357055/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj - City Gate*


by toncheetah, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/toncheetah/12597640074/in/pool-croatia


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Dubrovnik*

by me


cr. by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mokošica near Dubrovnik*









by nenodu, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/mokosica/1431503


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik u suton*









by nenodu, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/u-suton/1203048


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bribir near Novi Vinodolski*









Crikvenica, on Flickr by djolenovi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pogled na Vinodol iz Bribira*









Crikvenica, on Flickr by djolenovi


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




by me


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Dubrovnik*

by me


Dubrovnik by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Summer night in Dubrovnik*









by nenodu, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/ljetna-noc/1400274


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night*


by [email protected] photo, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/romanski/11747702665/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb: The view from the tower Lotrščak*









by Marko Plecko, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202138823686696&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*First signs of spring on the market in Slavonski Brod*


by Originalni Digitalni, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalnisb/12650529703/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak during high water*

*Boats on the River Kupa*








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=613279


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak during high water (II)*

*The promenade*








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=613224


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak during high water (III)*

*Cathedral of the Exaltation of the Holy Cross and Big Kaptol*








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=613205


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oasis - Baćina lakes near Ploče*

The lakes are located between the Neretva River Delta, the sea and the surrounding mountains. Seven crypto-depression lakes, with its bottom below the surface of the sea, cover an area of 138 ha, and six of them are connected.


by little_frank, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/184816...3166wQ-g9akBJ-cy9njY-8poh1V-oBAV8-oBAYA-oBB3e


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baćinska Lakes*


by lorca56, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/928033...3166wQ-g9akBJ-cy9njY-8poh1V-oBAV8-oBAYA-oBB3e


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Dubrovnik*

by me


dubr. by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Funtana near Vrsar - Square of St. Bernard*









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=6671&element=140366


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Funtana near Vrsar - castle*









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=6671&element=347136


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rab




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rab





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Jablanac





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Rab





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Novigrad




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Novigrad




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Novigrad



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Novigrad





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Savudrija





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Savudrija





by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Savudrija




by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Crveni vrh,Savudrija







by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Lovranska Draga



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Lovranska Draga




by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik roofs*


by jack metthey, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasminfactory/12684392585/in/pool-croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*


by markus_langlotz, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10707515395/in/pool-croatia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, Anića kuk, Zadar County*









Panoramio More photos by  Šimun Galić

*Anica kuk* is the largest rock on Velebit and the most famous rock in Croatia. The rock than 300 meters, and is famous among rock climbers for its indented, numerous climbing problems and overhangs. Of particular its distinctive wedge. At the foot of Anica kuk is a green meadow with a source of Anica.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, Anića kuk, Zadar County*









Wikipedia

*Paklenica* - view from point near Anića kuk


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zagreb*


Ban Jelačić Square In Zagreb, Croatia by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## lulyrib (Feb 19, 2014)

Gosh, what a nice pics in this thread! Thanks for this sharing.
Have you ever seen this rock? I wish I could live in this place! Wow!
My eyes would say thanks every night and morning. lol









Pic: Ivan Berta
Panoramio


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zelezna Gora, Međimurska County*









Panoramio More photos by  damram423

*Castle Zichy-Terbócz* located on the outskirts of the village Železna Gora, of Medjimurje County.
The dates from the 19th century and was built as an aristocratic manor family Zichy and Terbocz who had large estates in this part of the region Međimurja.
Castle is a two-storey building, built in the key, and there are two rows of windows inside and out. Beside him are the current owners, the family Jakopić, built is great restaurant.
The area around the castle is very picturesque, hilly, lots of greens, fields, orchards and vineyards, and is perfect for picnics.


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Kastav




By me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*"Podrače" beach in Brela*

Thanks *lulyrib* ! :cheers: Few more from Brela ...









by Brela tourist board on flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brela*









by Brela tourist board on flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koprivnica, Koprivnicko Krizevacka County*









Panoramio More photos by  VargovicPhoto


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir Cathedral of St. Lawrence - western portal made ​​by master Radovan*









Trogir, on Flickr by djolenovi


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grad Rab*









Panoramio More photos by  Guba Rabko
Rab - How to see my friend


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlovac*









 Karlovac (HR) Károlyváros, on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Medjimurska County*









 Čakovec(HR) Csaktornya, on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.

*Čakovec* (other names Csáktornya, Aquama and Tschakathurn) is a city in northern Croatia, located around 90 kilometres (56 miles) north of Zagreb, the Croatian capital. Čakovec is both the county seat and the largest city of Međimurje County, the northernmost, smallest and most densely populated Croatian county.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Medjimurska County*









Panoramio More photos by  damram423

*Čakovec Castle* or Zrinski Castle is a castle in Čakovec, northern Croatia.
The castle is located in Zrinski Park, not far from the city's central square. The built in the 13th century by Count Dimitriu Csáky, after whom the city of Čakovec is named. It was later owned by many other notable families, including the House of Lacković, the Counts of Celje as well as the House of Ernušt, House of Zrinski, House of Feštetić and others.
The castle is the biggest fortification in Međimurje County. The the scene of the Zrinski-Frankopan conspiracy, a significant event in the history of Croatia. The castle palace is now the site of the Međimurski Museum, the biggest museum in the county, and its atrium is also used as an outdoor theatre during the summer months.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zagreb, Ban Jelačić Square*


Zagreb's Ban Jelačić Square by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, Vaganski peak*









Wikimedia

*Vaganski peak* height of 1,757 m is the highest peak of Velebit. Located on the southeastern arm of the mountains, and belongs to the peaks of the Southern Velebit peaks near Badanj (1,638 m), Malovan (1,709 m) and Sacred Hill (1752 m).
Surroundings top looks like one plateau, covered with grass. View from the top shot towards Lika while the view of the sea somewhat weaker due to the plateau on the sea side of Velebit.
Approaches to Vaganski top with the sea through the Grand Canyon from September and Paklenica, and on the land side extension ridge of Velebit (from the northwest), of Visočica or Highland sides of Medak.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodice*










by me


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Dubrovnik*

by me


DSCN5799 by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City Rab, Island Rab*









Panoramio More photos by  thor☼odin™

*The town Rab* on the island of Rab in Croatia. Is located on a small peninsula on the southwestern side of the island. The town has a long history that dates back to 360 BC when it was inhabited by the Illyrians. The island was the frontier between the regions of Liburnia and Dalmatia. From the third century BC to the sixth century AD Rab was part of the Roman Empire, and Emperor Augustus proclaimed it a municipium in 10 BC. It was the first town of Roman Dalmatia.
Source Wikipedia


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dugi otok (Long island)*









by Christian Monnig on flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pašman Channel and Tkon (Island Pašman)*









*View from the Benedictine monastery on Ćokovac hill* by M.E.L.Zd on flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

djole13 said:


> *City Rab, Island Rab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like Venice, but in vicinity of mountains. Amazing!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

PRIMEVAL said:


> It looks like Venice, but in vicinity of mountains. Amazing!



Thanks. Please see the http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111749147&postcount=17115 :cheers:

Otok Rab | Rab Island - Photo thread


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rab town from the air*









Panoramio More photos by  Guba Rabko
RAB - The view from the sky


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlovačko beer*









 Karlovac (HR) Károlyváros, on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.

*Karlovačko* is popular beer in Croatia. The product of brewer Karlovačka Pivovara, located in the city of Karlovac.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novi Vinodolski*









Panoramio More photos by  moofy


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Amazing effort djole :applause:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kingslayer said:


> Amazing effort djole :applause:


Thank you, learned from you from the forum. :cheers:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Croatia*

by me


Sea by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, Primorsko Goranska county*









Panoramio More photos by  Damir Simunić

Klada, look at a mountain lodge in *Zavižan*.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novi Vinodolski, Primorsko Goranska county*









Panoramio More photos by  minac*Marina Knezevic-Diklic


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marija Bistrica, Krapina-Zagorje County*









Panoramio More photos by  mtomaz

*Marija Bistrica* is a town and municipality in the Krapina-Zagorje County in central Croatia, located on the slopes of the Medvednica mountain in the Hrvatsko Zagorje region north of the capital Zagreb. Marija Bistrica has an old Marian shrine of the Black Madonna which is a place of pilgrimage and visited by hundreds of thousands of pilgrims every year. On 3 October 1998, Pope John Paul II visited Marija Bistrica and beatified Croatian Cardinal Aloysius Stepinac.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar*









Isla de Hvar by flormarzorati on flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar*









by Eric PK on flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Island Rab, City Rab*









Panoramio More photos by  Guba Rabko


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Puscine, Medjimurje County*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar

*Panorama of the Church of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*. The place belongs to the Roman Catholic parish of Holy Trinity Nedelisce. The church of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary whose construction began in 1992. year, complete 1994.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ličko Senjska, Rapain Klanac*









Panoramio More photos by  minac*Marina Knezevic-Diklic


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlovac*









 Karlovac (HR) Károlyváros, on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.

*Karlovac* is a city in central Croatia, 56 km south-west of Zagreb and 130 km north-east of the river. Located in the dinarskom edge of the Pannonian Plain where the region Karlovac begins hilly and mountainous part of the Mediterranean.
Located at the crossroads of important road and rail routes from Zagreb to Rijeka and Split.
With many parks and green spaces, a hallmark of Karlovac are four rivers that flow through the city - Korana, Kupa, Dobra and Mrežnica by which it is known as the city of four rivers.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, Premuzic trail*









Wikimedia

*Premuzic trail* along the abyss.
Premuziceva hiking trail, which passes through the northern and central parts of Velebit. The route is 57 km long, and the first 16 km (8-9 hours walk) passes through Northern Velebit. The usual direction is from the north of the mountain lodge Zavizan (1594 yards), over the pass Veliki Alan (1412 m) to Ostarian gate (927 m). The book Zeljko Poles "50 most beautiful hikes in Croatia" is the only Premuziceva received the highest score.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb 2*










by me


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Donji Hrašćan, Medjimurska County*









Panoramio More photos by  Miljenko Dolenec

*The ethnographic collection of Dr. Juraj Kolaric*
Međimurski Museum - Ethnographic Collection Juraj Kolaric consists of six buildings that form a single compact unit on the property, which is called "Bohnecov grunt" because it was once owned by an immigrant from Bohemia (Czech Republic), which the natives called Bohnec.
The first building, which is still not completely settled, titled "Bohnec hiža", and it is planned to set up and edit a library with works by Međimurje and gallery with works by artists Međimurje.
Then there is the "Hižec" in which the rich ethnographic collection located in five rooms. In "Hižecu" is krosna (loom) and is all what is needed for weaving, a collection of religious art and ethnographic collection that contains objects not only from Medjimurje and Croatian, but also from around the world.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Donji Hrašćan, Medjimurska County*









Panoramio More photos by  Miljenko Dolenec

*The ethnographic collection of Dr. Juraj Kolaric*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krapina, Krapina-Zagorje County*









 Krapina (HR) Korpona, on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.

The history of the human race in Krapina reaches far into the past from 120,000 to 50,000 years, as testified by the remains of Neanderthal man on the hill Hušnjakovo in the western part of Krapina.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

After the sunset, altocumulus lenticularis still shines on the sky, parked in front of Velebit during strong Bura wind, it observes the traffic on Kalmetina, access road to Zadar 2 junction on A1 highway:










by:www.aleksandargospic.com http://www.aleksandargospic.com/?photo=4ef5001280221&gallery=&tags=&date=&favorite=1&photo_no=599


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, Rossi's cabin*









Wikipedia

*Ljudevit Rossi* (Senj, 14. kolovoza 1850. - Karlovac, 4. srpnja 1932.) - Croatian botanist and mountaineer.
He was an avid hiker and his friends Hirc and Vjekoslav Novotny, walk passed almost the whole of Croatia. He wrote "Velebitom uzduž i poprijeko" a small part was published in the "Croatian mountaineer." Croatian Mountaineering Association mountain home in Rozanski hips at Northern Velebit appointed Rossi's cabin (Rossi shelter). Also nearby are Rossi, Hircov and Novotnyjev hip as a permanent reminder of the three Croatian mountaineers.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Dalmatia I*

Sun near the end of its daily journey across the sky above Vis island:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=50be0f966ad3b&gallery=4fabc77e8c283&tags=

by: www.aleksandargospic.com


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Dalmatia II*

Quiet summer day at the Veli Rat:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=510d3a8d0d948&gallery=4fabc77e8c283&tags=

by: www.aleksandargospic.com


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Dalmatia III*

Stiniva on Vis island is one of most beautiful coves on the Adriatic:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=516484b019ea8&gallery=4fabc77e8c283&tags=

by: www.aleksandargospic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From Rijeka carnival IV*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From Rijeka carnival V*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From Rijeka carnival VI*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From Rijeka carnival VII*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Principia Tarsatica - arheological Roman hart of Rijeka*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vinišće*









by Balazs Lakatos on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lakbal/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sumartin (Brač island) and mountain Biokovo behind*









by antonD90 on flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Medjimurje County*









Zgrade Čakovca, on Flickr by djolenovi

*Panoramic view:*
School Gym hall GOC
The third primary school
SRC Mladost Stadium
City pools Mary Ruzic Cakovec


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City pools Mary Ruzic Cakovec, Medjimurje County*









medimurje.info


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Novsko Ždrilo, a former canyon of river Zrmanja, and Velebit mountain at dusk. In the background is 377m long and 92m high Maslenica bridge:










by:www.aleksandargospic.com http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fabeb994e568&gallery=4fabc77e8c283&tags=


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Croatia - View from trajekt*

by me


Croatia by Karpatia, on Flickr

last photo by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ston*









*Salt for life - Largerst defensive wall in Europe - Walls of Ston, Croatia*
by PHOTONSun on flickr

More about Walls of Ston : http://www.kuriositas.com/2010/11/ston-great-wall-of-croatia.html


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The river Gacka, Licko Lesce*









Panoramio More photos by  minac*Marina Knezevic-Diklic

*Licko Lesce* the mountain village belongs Otocac, which is located on the left bank of the river Gacka, on the road from Otocac to Perusic, near the railway and the road D 52


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photo I took in Krka N.P. last summer 


Krka Streams / Croatia by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

And another one 


Krka National Park / Croatia by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Donji Kraljevec, Medjimurska County*









 FIM EUROPE SEC3 GORICAN, on Flickr by  cba618e61cbaf7c76b7e68f29c658c4d

*Speedway stadium* "Millennium" was built in 2005th The only organization of speedway racing in Donji kraljevec


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of St. Jerome's Strigova, Medjimurska County*









Wikipedia

The first written mention of the Štrigova originate from the 13th century, but its most important buildings were built between the 15th and 18 century, and include the Church of St. Jerome and St. Mary Magdalene Church, which is the main church in the local parish. Church of St. Jerome's to 1749. restored the famous painter Ivan Ranger after the previous chapel was built in the 15th century completely destroyed by an earthquake in the 1738th


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Panorama Gornji Kursanec and Puscine, Medjimurska County*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula*









by harriskeir on flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ston* looks very interesting. Too bad I didn't see it before I made my Balkan roadtrip plan. I don't really know if I can squeeze it in now. The only possibility would be when I'm driving from Trogir to Mostar and then Cavtat to spend the night (not before catching the sunset on Mount Srd and visit Dubrovnik by night).


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Krka Falls / Croatia by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Ston Croatia*










Photo by S.G Doak

Ston was a major fort of the Ragusan Republic whose defensive walls were regarded as a notable feat of medieval architecture.[3] The town's inner wall measures 890 metres in length, while the _Great Wall_ outside the town has a circumference of 5 km. The walls extend to _Mali Ston_ ("Little Ston"), a smaller town on the northern side of the Pelješac isthmus and the end of the Bay of Mali Ston, notable for its mariculture.
Ston is also known for its saltworks which were run by the Republic of Ragusa and the Ottoman Empire.

It is the largest Defensive wall in Europe and second in the worl to The great Wall of China. It also joins two beautiful villages. STON & MALI STON meaning little Ston


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Mali Ston- Peljesac Peninsula*










Photo by Croatia from Air

See Ston Above


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Primorje-Goranska county*









Panoramio More photos by  Tomislav Gomercic

*Panorama* Crikvenice and Silo on the island Krk


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Protected landscape Green vortex - a small waterfall, Gorski Kotar region, near Skrad*










by me


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

One more 


Krka Falls II / Croatia by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*View from Kalnik, Varazdin and Koprivnica-Krizevci County*









Green(s), on Flickr by Branimal!

*Kalnik or Kalničko gorje* is a mountain in the northwest of the country. Its highest peak is the eponymous Kalnik at 642 metres. On the west side is the city of Novi Marof, on the north side Ljubescica municipality and city of Varazdinske Toplice, in the northeast city of Ludbreg, south (18 km by road) is a city Krizevci, and the easternmost city of Koprivnica. To the south are still of Visoko municipality, Gornja Rijeka, Kalnik and Sveti Petar Orehovec.
Source: Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novaki, Municipality Marusevec, Varazdin County*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar

Marusevec is a village and municipality in Croatia in the Varazdin County.
The municipality Marusevec situated on hills that are the foothills Maceljski gora and Ravna gora. Northeastern boundary of the municipality makes edge Varazdin fields.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Gospa od puta*

*
Statue of Virgin Mary with child on the resting place "Odmorište Krka" **on **highway A1.









by me. 









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bridge Krka on highway A1 with small town Skradin in background*









by me.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga with large natural gravel-sand beach*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moscenicka Draga - another great natural pebble-sand beach*










by me


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, The Sveti Rok Tunnel*









Wikimedia

*The Sveti Rok Tunnel* is a highway tunnel in Lika, Croatia. It is 5,679 m (6,211 yd) long and it passes through the Velebit mountain. Sveti Rok Tunnel is located on a part of the between highway exits Sveti Rok and Maslenica on the A1 highway (Zagreb - Dubrovnik). The village Sveti Rok and village Maslenica are located near the tunnels respective northbound and southbound entrances, but they are accessible only by highway exits. The western shaft of the tunnel was opened in on 30 June 2003, and the eastern shaft was opened on 30 May 2009.
Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Radovec, Varazdin County*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar

*Radovec* is a village in Croatia, in the municipality of Cestica, Varazdin County.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Saharun beach on Dugi otok island is ever more popular vacation destination, not only among the humans:










by:http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fabdbce4e10b&gallery=4fabc77e8c283&tags=


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Raša in Istria*










by me


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Croatia is so beautiful i really liked it :Cheers2: let me post one:

*Dubrovnik*









Dubrovnik, Croatia by pbr42, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis port, Vis island*









by Boro P on flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik at night*









Dubrovnik @ moon light 07.03.2014. by Ivan Ivankovic on flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krizovljan Radovecki, Varazdin County*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar

*Krizovljan Radovecki* is a village in Croatia, in the municipality of Cestica, Varazdin County.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska riviera*









by gstarcrew on flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pučišća, Brač island*









by Dado on flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Ljepo, divno!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sveti Juraj, Krasno, Velebit*









 Croatia, on Flickr by  roksoslav

Velebit landscapes from the Sveti Juraj road to Krasno.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik panorama*


by influence8865, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/107405...gRs9-7McTzB-7MgRDd-dt1xQJ-9TYGr-6R3ypC-4UK4Ky


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*


by James.Stringer, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/283704...2Ek-7zWkXK-4UJZJY-3Vqonr-d4wRQL-bs3cY9-d4wWJu


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*


by Pato BRNA, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/408660...XhN-ehGdxe-gBQuDH-cSNFn5-eWFhNQ-ehMVxw-fL8hth


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Prožurska luka (Prožura harbor) - Mljet island*









by gstarcrew on flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavetić, Žumberak region*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=615679


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zeleni vir (Green vortex), the creek Curak - Gorski Kotar region*









by Lidija_Lolic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4392&list=20420&element=598792


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj island*









by Poje Mario on flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke beside Slunj*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=614055


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jerovec, Varazdin County*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar

*Jerovec* is a village in Varazdin County.
Administratively, it is part of the city Ivanec. The resort is spread over an area of ​​3.63 km ². Jerovec is located 20 km southwest of the city of Varazdin, 2 km northwest of Ivanac.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veliki Lubenovac on Velebit mountain*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=37828&element=617293


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovenska - Lošinj island*









by Nikola Sarnavka on flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj island*









from www.losinj.com


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Farewell from the first day of spring and the Adriatic from the heights of Velebit:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/701887479862247/?type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatian*









by Ivan Coric, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45965506


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatian*









by Ivan Coric, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45965500


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Gradac*









from http://www.chorwacjaautokarem.com.hr/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten*









by Boris Kačan - http://www.boriskacan.com/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Komiža, Vis island*









by Boris Kačan - http://www.boriskacan.com/


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zadar*










by: aleksandargospic.com
http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4e7369e708a16&gallery=4e73564c6c524&tags=


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=6671&element=76397


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Speleological expedition Lukina jama, Velebit, Lika-Senj County*









Croatian Speleological Server

Croatia has number of extremely vertical caves and pits, which require multi-year research in form of expeditions. Lukina jama is situated in the area of Hajdučki kukovi in Northern Velebit National Park and it is the deepest Croatian cave from 1993 until today. Its depth was increased during this expedition to -1241 m, which, according to data from October 2010, makes it the 15th deepest cave in the world. Although the widely accepted name is Lukina jama, this is actually a cave system Lukina jama-Trojama.
Source: Croatian Speleological Server


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gacko Field, Lika-Senj County*









Croatia, on Flickr by roksoslav

*Gacko Field* is a large karst field in Lika. Through field flowing river Gacka valley between Velebit and Kapela.


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija



by me


----------



## gorgoroth (Nov 1, 2006)

Opatija



by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old bridge in Sisak*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=613349


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pučišća, Brač island*









by *Zvonimir Barisin / CROPIX Agency* from www.likecroatia.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Donji Koncovscak, Medjimurje County*









Panoramio More photos by  dejan gojnik


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Art pavilion in Zagreb*









by Čučković Photography on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13543793965/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Medjimurje County*


Drveća Čakovca - Trees Cakovec, on Flickr by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - evening lights*









by Dömösi Imre, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4079545?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - evening lights*









by Dömösi Imre, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4079371?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Croatian National Theatre and fountain "The Source of Life" - Zagreb*









by Čučković Photography on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13543933633/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Zarečki krov on the river Pazinčica near Pazin*









by krizz, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4848&list=36572&element=612583


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, the capital*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nin*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb 2*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik Cathedral of St Jakov and snow*









by Guba Rabko, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66479662


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik and Snow*

In Sibenik snow falls once every few years, as in most towns and villages on the Adriatic coast.









by Guba Rabko, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66479670


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb botanical garden*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*botanical garden 2*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*botanical garden 3*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Varaždin*









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=12865&element=465093


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Atrium of the Old City of Varaždin*









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=12865&element=148508


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church of the Exaltation of the Holy Cross, Vratisinec, Medjimurje County*









Panoramio More photos by  Dinko Gubic

Church of the Exaltation of the Holy Cross, Vratisinec built 1897th year.
Spacious pseudo-gothic structure with a polygonal sanctuary, a spacious chapel, sacristy and with storage close to the shrine, backed with twenty-eight buttresses.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Ferina, pticica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/dubrovnika-plavo/1438856


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradinski buk, Krka river, NP Krka*









by Ferina, pticica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/skradinski-buk-np-krka/1435215


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Telalascica National Park*










Photo by Sabina Guggenbuehl


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Telalascica National Park*










Sabina Guggenhuel


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krapina, Zagorje*










by me


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Cavtat*










Croatia.hr

One of the most southern villages in Croatia. It lies 15km south of Dubrovnik


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrsar, Istria*









*Vrsar* by Dušan Steharnik on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11821792245


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš*









*Omiš* by Szymon Porwolik on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/simpo/10115356613/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Diving center Selce, Primorsko Goranska county*

Selce - Croatia 2011 (175) by Avatarmin, on Flickr

*Diving center* - A well-established diving center offers both trained teachers diving for beginners and advanced, as well as the necessary diving equipment. It can be done directly in the club pool for diving and boat are available in more diving trips.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Diving center Selce, Primorsko Goranska county*

Selce - Croatia 2011 (149) by Avatarmin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istrian interior - Kotle: old mill and waterfall*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar fishing boats*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke waterworld village*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka near Otočac*










by me


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlovac, Karlovac County*









Panoramio More photos by  Giancarlo Amadio

*Karlovac* is the administrative centre of Karlovac County. The city is located on the Zagreb-Rijeka highway and railway line, 56 kilometres (35 miles) south-west of Zagreb and 130 km (81 miles) from Rijeka.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









by originalni digitalni 
http://originalnidigitalni.wordpress.com/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod: firehouse tower*









by Vlatko Šplihal, facebook
https://hr-hr.facebook.com/vlatko.splihal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Natural Tunnel Ostarije, County of Karlovac*









Panoramio More photos by  Marin Stanisic

*Ostarije* is a village in the municipality of Josipdol, County of Karlovac . The is associated with D'42 highway.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrelo cave at Fužine, Gorski kotar region*









by neno, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/spilja-vrelo/1424976


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Baske ostarije on Velebit mountain*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*On Velebit mountain*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridge on the River Lika in Kosinj*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Old winepress in Zagorje region*









*Zagorska preša* by Sandra Samec on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13457241734


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Castle Lužnica*









by Boris Frković on *Google+* - 20120510 Dvorac Lužnica


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Old houses in Kumrovec, Zagorje region*









*Rural idyll* by Boris Frković on *Google+* - 20090711 Kumrovec - Ptičica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridge on the River Lika in Kosinj - II*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park - The Hidden Paradise*

90208651
by Marko Vrdoljak, vimeo
http://vimeo.com/90208651#at=0


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopans castle Ozalj, near Karlovac*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice, national park*









by Boris Frković on *Google+* - 20101008 Plitvice


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice, national park (2)*









by Boris Frković on *Google+* - 20101008 Plitvice


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj island*









by Boris Frković on *Google+* - 20090914 Mali Lošinj, Ilovik


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

Milan Z81 said:


> by Boris Frković on *Google+* - 20101008 Plitvice


Milan, nevidu ti se ove slike za neki razlog


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pjaca square in Split*










photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik by night*









by Michał Ślęczek, google+
https://plus.google.com/photos/1080...5973251271221024690&oid=108015496495677122704


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brinje - tower Sokolac rest of Frankopans castle Sokolac*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A fairy tale in Brod Moravice, Gorski kotar region*









by PAUK62, pticica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/bajka/1439368


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Krka*









by Damir Alter, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/102189592


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb classic view*









*by me.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec - St Anthony of Padua*









by Dinko Gubić, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105886748


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lošinj - Island of Vitality*







by Marko Vrdoljak, vimeo
http://vimeo.com/69153342


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*


Autor: Marko Ćurić Kantonac https://flic.kr/p/nE1aoZ


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Sibenik Harbour:*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Kyrka*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Strmac Pribićki*

*Eastern rites Catholic Church of the Annunciation in Strmac Pribićki near Krašić*









*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik*









by Ivan Coric on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/thenightrider/14047180272/


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

View from Biokovo mountain near the end of the day, down a Brač Channel towards the west, where after days of misery clouds of the outgoing cyclone Donat finally broke. On the right is Omiška Dinara mountain:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/732283766822618/?type=1&theater


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zagreb, Ilica street*









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jelsa, Hvar island*









by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7492032044/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vela Luka, Korčula island*









by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14255170923/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dalmacija by night: from Makarska to Split*

The view from the top VoŠac on Biokovo.









by Lidija_Lolic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4392&list=20420&element=619759


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (Long Island)*









by snoopy, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=3044&list=16518&element=201030


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









by Tangi LE ROUX on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14038262587


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island (2)*









by Tangi LE ROUX on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14222507852/in/photostream/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*A popular hangout in Zagreb:*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St Nicholas fortress in the canal in front of the town of Sibenik*









by -NeveN-, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7282801?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fortress St Nicholas at the gate of Sibenic inner bay*









by MBagyinszky, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/956868?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*HE Čakovec*, Orehovica, Medjimurje county









Panoramio More photos by VargovicPhoto


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik, Krk Island*









by Lahodný, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48275632?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik:*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









by *Sunshine Soon* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunshinesoon/13984910489


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island (3)*









by *Tangi LE ROUX* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14244996623/in/photostream/


----------



## insa80 (May 19, 2014)

huh nice photos.........


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Toreta (tower) on the Silba Island*

Silba is an island in the western part of the Zadar Archipelago, located just south of the island of Losinj









by Vladimir Tkalčić, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43896418?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Silba - Mul is one of two Silba harbours*









by Vladimir Tkalčić, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12454084?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kaprije on the island Kaprije*









by erkvnnffl, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60145442?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Islet Krapanj from Brodarica*









by Péter Farsang, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42171259?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lungomare in Opatija*









by arsen, pticica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/lungo-mare/1429612


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









by *Tangi LE ROUX* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14038120300/in/set-72157644753180735


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bol, Brač island*









by *Dado* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11315386733/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









by *Tim Rawle* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/timrawle/14288635023/in/photostream/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istarske Toplice - Istrian spa*









by Dinko Gubic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103762694


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istarske Toplice - Istrian spa: The Rock of St Stephen*









by Dinko Gubic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103762692


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mount Velebit*

Velebit and bridge to Pag island, northernmost Dalmatia 










By Boris Kačan
http://www.boriskacan.com/galleries.php?ID=13&photo=679


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Šibenik*

Medieval gem under the snow blanket in 2012.










By Boris Kačan
http://www.boriskacan.com/galleries.php?ID=53&photo=1066


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air*









by Boris Kacan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the air (II)*









by Boris Kacan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Štrigova*, St.. Jerome, Medjimurje County









Panoramio More photos by tomo109


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar and its surroundings from the air*









by croatian forumer sivi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658371&page=6


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar and its surroundings from the air (II)*









by croatian forumer sivi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658371&page=6


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church of St. Fosca from the 600th year - near Vodnjan*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Koločep island*









*Kolicep Bay* by *photozen48* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14104236197


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Koločep island (2)*









*Kolocep Cliffs* by *photozen48* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14288797652/in/photostream/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gacka Valley*, Lika-Senj County









Ptičica More photos by samosvoja


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The view from Alan to Krk*

Step by Step by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

From the bridge *Krk* and refinery *Urinj* on the coast near the *Rijeke*, step by step, to the western peaks of the *Julian Alps* in *Slovenia* and *Italy*; 210 km away from *Monte Canin* (2587m) on the west *Jof Montasio* (2754m) in the middle of the *Jof Fuart* (2666m) and *Krn* (2244m)


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zavižan, Velebit*, Lika-Senj County

Sail Away by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The island of Rab - Imperial Hotel and lightning*









by Arb, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/hotel-imperial-rab/1390271


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The island of Rab - Imperial Hotel and lightning (II)*









by Arb, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/nebeska/1390161


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakar bay*, Primorje-Gorski Kotar County









Panoramio More photos by VargovicPhoto


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









by *Jurgen Mangelsdorf* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14289551815


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









by *Jonathan Tweed* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/jtweed/14072116798


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by animatorV, deviantART
http://www.deviantart.com/#/art/Rijeka-322867842?hf=1


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - evening panorama*









by MarkanRI, deviantART
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Rijeka-292968794


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakar*, Primorje-Gorski Kotar County

Bakar at night by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Imotski*










By Boško Ćosić
https://www.facebook.com/4670075100...7007510004519/669541719751096/?type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama Medulin, Istria*









by XXVII-Project, deviantART
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Panorama-Medulin-94406734


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama Medulin, Istria (II)*









by XXVII-Project, deviantART
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Panorama-2-Medulin-94549249


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

30. May of 2014. *Cakovec in flowers and music*, Medjimurje County

Cvijeće by djolenovi, on Flickr

On the occasion of the celebration of the City of Čakovac the Street King Tomislav, the first time held a flower festival and fair of local products "Homemade is best."


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

30. May of 2014. *Cakovec in flowers and music*, Medjimurje County (*ll*)

Cvijeće by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pribislavec - Castle Feštetić*









by Dinko Gubic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105887180


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pribislavec - St Florian (19 ct.)*









by Dinko Gubic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105886213?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Laduč, Menor haus*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon of the River Krupa*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=623291


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon of the River Krupa (II)*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=623578


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sahara beach - Rab Island*









by lacitot, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3755873?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sahara beach - Rab Island (II)*









by BBalazs, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7685976?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Biokovo mountain*









*Drama* by *Aleksandar Gospić* on* flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/trancevelebit/14360862573/in/photostream/


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lužnica castle and park in Zaprešić near Zagreb*









by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lužnica II*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška, Island of Krk*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Fortress Nehaj*









by *Bruno* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6175217088/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









by *Tangi LE ROUX* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14038147288/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Medulin, Istria*









by Medulinac, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=3196&list=12413&element=140678


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Ban Jelacic Square*









by *Ivan Coric* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/thenightrider/14367755633/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Art Pavilion*









by *Ivan Coric* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/thenightrider/14344247531/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb ...*









by *Ivan Coric* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/thenightrider/14160915759/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Daruvar*


Daruvar (16) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Daruvar*


Daruvar (14) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/1151015_1405275093027135_1732449825_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lužnica castle and park in Zaprešić near Zagreb (III)*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*



Rovinj by sanfamedia.com, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Koločep island*









*Kolocep Bay* by *photozen48* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14268271916/in/photostream/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Croatian National Theatre of Ivan Zajc stainless*









by Bojan Širola Photography & Design, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/BojanSirola?fref=photo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Draguć, Istrian inland*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Michał Ślęczek, Google+
https://plus.google.com/+MichałŚlęczek/posts


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









by Michał Ślęczek, Google+
https://plus.google.com/+MichałŚlęczek/posts


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čogrljevo jezero, Moravice, Gorski kotar region*









by arsen, Facebook
https://hr-hr.facebook.com/arsen.miletic


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar, five wells square*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar, colorful city*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fiumanka - sailing regatta in Rijeka (I)*

Queen of the Sea - departure from port








by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732892


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fiumanka - sailing regatta in Rijeka (II)*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732892


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fiumanka - sailing regatta in Rijeka (III)*









by croatian forumer *gorgoroth*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732892


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on Velebit, Rožanski kukovi*









by Ivan Coric, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64872718


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset on Velebit mountain*









by Ivan Coric, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64872703


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Baška*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Source of the Krupa River*









by mladenfranz, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10605993?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mill on the River Krupa*









by AKustic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22291503?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









by *Gerard McNeill* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/g_mcneill/14420554293


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skradinski buk, Krka National Park*









by *Vicki Mar* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/vmar/8718597319/in/photostream/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krupa River - Kuda bridge and waterfalls Deveterac*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=565592


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









by *Ernesto Sardón Cantos* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/scruti/14382617055/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir (2)*









by *Ernesto Sardón Cantos* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/scruti/14379289541/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









by *Ernesto Sardón Cantos* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/scruti/14388273042/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zrmanja river in north Dalmatia*









by Vladimir Tkalcic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12487122?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zrmanja river in north Dalmatia (II)*









by Vladimir Tkalcic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42414935


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cavtat:*










Photo taken by gravesVpelli


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rafting on Zrmanja river*









by Aleksandar Gospić, www.aleksandargospic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rafting on Zrmanja river (II)*









by Aleksandar Gospić, www.aleksandargospic.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rafting on Zrmanja river (III)*









by Aleksandar Gospić, www.aleksandargospic.com


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Church in Stubičke Toplice*









*by me.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korana river in Karlovac*









by Luky.cro, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90348800


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Reflection on Korana river in winter time*









by Marin Stanisic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45746735


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ludbreg - aerial shot - sanctuary*









Panoramio More photos by tomica letina


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ludbreg - aerial shot*









Panoramio More photos by tomica letina


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*Mlini*









by seb_38, Panoramio - http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94583627


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Castle Veliki Tabor*









by *Vlado Ferenčić* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14248609989


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









by *miageografia* on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/miageografia/14247168707/in/set-72157644785254307


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica*, Primorje - Gorski Kotar County

Crkva sv. Antuna by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj - Night is coming*









by Gligo, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49929098


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*Otok Levrnaka - Kornati National Park*









by seb_38, Panoramio - http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94575814


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar bay, Kraljevica, islet Sveti Marko, Krk bridge, ialand of Krk ....*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*City market - Karlovac*









*Ordinary day at the city market* by Oliver Švob on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/malioli/14479014225


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik*









*Playing the Game* by Ole Rodland on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/elgreko/14512186154


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonian summer scene*









by Ivica, pticica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/put/1395043


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Old Vlaška street*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=626955


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novigrad dalmatinski*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*Ston*









by seb_38, Panoramio - http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94583318


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region vineyards and cottages*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*Mali Ston*









by seb_38, Panoramio - http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94583340


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lastovo on the island Lastovo*









by croatian forumer *Japanac*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735121


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lastovo on the island Lastovo (II)*









by croatian forumer *Japanac*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735121


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ston, Mali Ston and the walls, a great place, been there a month ago 


Ston & Mali Ston von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ston*


Ston & Mali Ston von cinxxx auf Flickr










*more pics in my Flickr album (also Trogir, Split, Dubrovnik and Cavtat)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria*









by sziaa, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95015103


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria (II)*









by Sjeng, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58983318


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica - Old Town of the Zrinskis on the Una*









by Zdenko Brkanic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71351326?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica - Old Town of the Zrinskis on the Una (II)*









by Damir Alter, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51260680?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## AleksLazarevic (Feb 18, 2014)

Sibenik, Croatia


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pag island*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pag island 2*










by me


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Split*

Split - Spalato by lucioluci, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Nin*

CROATIA_Panorama starogradske jezgre Nina by Yair Adaro, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Plitvice Lakes*

_DSC2849.jpg by theawesum, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Dubrovnik rooftops*

Croatia - Dubrovnik by Maya Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zagreb*









by brch


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zagreb II - Ilica street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zagreb III*










cervus2


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zagreb IV - Main Square*


Zagreb's Ban Jelačić Square by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Franciscan monastery in Našice in Slavonia*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*National park Brijuni, Istria*



polskaforever said:


> Know where I can get wallpaper size of this photo?


Unfortunately no, this is the largest I've found. :cheers:









From Croatian Audiovisual Centre - http://filmingincroatia.hr/hr/regije/istra/brijuni


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Windsurfing along the southwestern coast of Dugi Otok*









by ivans23, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22468752?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Saharun beach, Dugi otok (Long Island)*









by Berndt Ebler, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48202300?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Šibenik*


Šibenik by kieranocallaghan, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Šibenik II*


Šibenik by kieranocallaghan, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin - Croatian medieval capital*









by croatian forumer sivi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658371&page=6


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin - Croatian medieval capital (II)*









by croatian forumer sivi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658371&page=6


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Istria*

istria by djibouticall, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nin*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice lakes NP*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split - Marmont street*










by Boris Kačan photography


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Pogled sa vidikovca Kamenjaka ( PP Vransko Jezero)*

>>>


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Pogled sa vidikovca Kamenjak ( PP Vransko Jezero)*

Ultramegagiga panorama 

>>>>>>










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Plaža Kosirina - Murter*

>>>










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Plaža Kosirina - Murter*

>>>










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split - Riva promenade*










photo by moi :cheers2:


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Nacionalni park Krka - Skradinski Buk*

>>>










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Dubrovnik*

>>>










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Dubrovnik*

>>>










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*

Rovinj by Night | Old town by Paul Biris Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Pula Arena









http://loveopium.ru/content/2014/06/amphitheater/34.jpg


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Ugljan*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ugljan 2*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Rastoke (Slunj)*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Šibenik*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Šibenik*

>>>










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb cathedral*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Posedarje*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka by leicaroo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









HAVC


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*









HAVC


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj, every man regards his own life as the New Year's Eve of time. by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Pogled sa vidikovca Kamenjaka ( PP Vransko Jezero)*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Pogled sa vidikovca Kamenjaka ( PP Vransko Jezero)*

>>>










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Old town Tvrđa*









Havc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Old town Tvrđa*









Havc


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









by Don McCain on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14427149390


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir (2)*









by Don McCain on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14427408497/in/photostream/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir (3)*









by Don McCain on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14611739744/in/photostream/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Petrcane*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

LAMPAŠ8 said:


> by me


Here's mine version of fantastic view:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Iz island*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novigrad dalmatinski*










by me


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*

>>>










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Osijek, Princ Eugen of Savoy's bastion*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - FORUM WITH TEMPLE OF AUGUSTUS AND COMMUNAL PALACE*

PULA . FORUM WITH TEMPLE OF AUGUSTUS AND COMMUNAL PALACE by LitterART, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*

Pula - Panorama (2) by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Mantis and lightning*

Illuminated Uljanik shipyard cranes on an island in front the city and lightning








by croatian forumer *Nino1904*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=491634&page=47


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Pogled sa vidikovca Kamenjaka ( PP Vransko Jezero)*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška on Krk Island - Mediterranean panorama*

~Mediterranean panorama by ratko.kaucic, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Valpovo in Slavonia*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on Rab Island*

Rab shore by obfuscator, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beach San Marino, Lopar, Island of Rab*

beach San Marino Lopar by kristoforina, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik Cathedral of St Jakov*









Havc


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik - Town Hall*









Havc


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Pag*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novigrad Dalmatia*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kali, island of Ugljan*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Iz*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Poreč by Charlón, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Poreč by peterphotographic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The source of the river Kupa in Gorski Kotar*









by blackangel, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=3454&list=13898&element=440276


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The source of the river Kupa in Gorski Kotar*









by piksel, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=7463&list=32354&element=583071


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake and castle Trakošćan*

lake & castle (06) - Trakošćan by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston town, fortress and wall*

Ston, het stadje in Pelješac, met de vestingmuur en ik, Kroatië juni 2014 by wally nelemans, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag town on the island of Pag*

CROAZIA-Isola di Pag - Citta di Pag... by Alviero41, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati Archipelago*

Kornati by Josef Grunig, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrulje, Kornati*

Vrulje / Archipel des Kornati / Croatie / 20 juillet 2010 by leonmul68, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin near Zadar, medieval Croatian capital*









by ivancoric, deviantART
http://ivancoric.deviantart.com/#/art/Nin-451472453?hf=1


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfalls on Krka River*









by croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476124&page=16


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfalls on Krka River*









by croatian forumer LAMPAŠ8
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476124&page=16


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Church of St. George, Stojdraga, Žumberak region*










*by me.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Veliki Tabor*

castle - Veliki Tabor (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrboska, Hvar Island*

Vrboska (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrboska, Hvar Island*

Vrboska / HVAR by Damir B. - Real estate photographer, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*Lopud Island*









by seb_38, Panoramio - http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94587162


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*First day of spring in Split*









by ivancoric, deviantART
http://ivancoric.deviantart.com/#/art/first-day-of-spring-in-Split-442085700?hf=1


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke - village of falling waters*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb botanical garden*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island Iz*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Petrcane*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zaprešić near Zagreb - storm and lightning*

city (03) - storm by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Lungomare coastal promenade in the evening*

Waterfront esplanade in Opatija / Kroatia in the evening by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - view from Trsat*

Rijeka by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Fountain of Friendship*

Rijeka (Fiume) Croazia by amipreside, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - sun salutation*

Pozdrav Suncu by roksoslav (slow internet), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar by roksoslav (slow internet), on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Budinjak, Žumberak region*

*Chapel of St. Petronila and the remains of the church of St. Petka :*










*by me.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik November 2012 by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun view*

Motovun view by senza senso, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj sunset*

Mali Losinj Sonnenuntergang by Novacamper, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Nin - sea and Velebit mountains*

Something Blue by backsidewalkaround, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









by IlyaSt on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14680572241


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik (2)*









by Jodie Gibb on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14701874683


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









by TPLAV82 on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14681313135


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb 2014 by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb 2014 by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb 2014 by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Zadar cathedral*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/218/455584823_3c55545fae_z.jpg


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik's Cathedral*

Šibenik by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik - City Hall behind the cathedral*

Šibenik by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Šibenik by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška Voda - cold and hot*









by Antonina Cherpak, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/102492824


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška Voda*









by Antonina Cherpak, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/101830097


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Rijeka*

Panorama of Rijeka by _davor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The sandy beaches in Medulin, Istria*









by Raimundo Maia Júnior, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9915297?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Baranja*


DSC_1620 by ddakki, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Church of St. Peter and Paul - Mrzlo Polje Žumberačko, Žumberak region*










*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mljet island*









*The Benedictine monastery from the 12th century on the St. Mary's Island at the lake Veliko Jezero 
*by wally nelemans on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/wally_nelemans/14510827388


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ston*









*The town of Ston and the salt pans, seen from the fortress walls*
by wally nelemans on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/wally_nelemans/14447050067/in/set-72157645457844784


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









by Ricardo Bruno on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14497500418/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenice above Mošćenička Draga*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - The old harbor*

Dubrovnik - The old harbor. by Frank Smout, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by peter.wetzels, on Flickr


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek, Drava


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb 2014 by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb 2014 by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb 2014 by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Žumberak region*

*Small villages Javor and Višći Vrh in Žumberak region*










*by me.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*One day at Plitvice*

One day at Plitvice XLVII by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*One day at Plitvice (II)*

One day at Plitvice XLVI by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Idyllic morning in Vinjerac*

^^ Thanks, FAAN :cheers:

Idyllic morning by franko gambiraza photo ©, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac postcard*

Vinjerac postcard by franko gambiraza photo ©, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Završje near Grožnjan, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik's Cathedral*









HAVC


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sibenik's Cathedral - interior*









HAVC


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Mesnička street 07/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Lotrščak tower 07/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Faculty of Law - Nazorova 51*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lužnica castle*










*by me.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lužnica castle*

Dvorac Lužnica by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*

Busy Street and Busy Sky by chrischeverst, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Rooftops*

Rooftops from the Ramparts II by right2roam, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rab town - View from the beach*









by Craig Armstrong on *flickr *- https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14771108883


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten - View from the beach*









by Craig Armstrong on *flickr *- https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14750847782/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kosirina beach, Murter island*









by Ivan Vranić hvranic on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14778685483


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac, Labin*

DSC_3189 by Original Loisi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj*

Lošinj by Pachibro Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj*

Veli Lošinj by s_i_ja, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split: Air Garden*

Croatia - Split: Air Garden by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Part of the Split waterfront*

IMG_2344 by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Museum "Staro selo" (Old village) in Kumrovec*










*by me. * https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14600881088/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Museum "Staro selo" (Old village) in Kumrovec (2)*










*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Museum "Staro selo" (Old village) in Kumrovec (3)*










*by me.*  https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14764733746/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kvarner and Bay of Bakar*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=631575


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kvarner by night*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=631938


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Interactive aerial 360° panorama of Bakar and Bakar Bay*

http://www.misipile.com/pano/bakar/

by croatian forumer *misipile*


----------



## Rainbow Boy (Mar 7, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Rainbow Boy said:


> Very pretty.


Thx, Rainbow Boy.

:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - aerial panorama*









by croatian forumer *misipile*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=503806&page=24


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baška*, Island of Krk

Baška by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rt Soko*, island Krk

Otok Krk by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prvic Island, lighthouse Strazica*

Prvić svjetionik Stražica by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









Autor: Originalni Digitalni, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod - aerial shot*









by Gyrocopter Slavonija, facebook
https://hr-hr.facebook.com/pages/Gyrocopter-Slavonija/1375547226028711


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria (II)*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.hr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik cathedral (UNESCO heritage site)*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik house on the rock*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Razanac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lanišće on Cicarija in northern Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Summer time in Primošten*

Summer time by bilusickr, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten after sunset*


Primošten by Licht und Korn, on Flickr








---


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Super Moon as the crown of St. Nicholas*










https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/781685978549063/?type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*End the day at the edge of the cliffs of Dugi Otok, 150m above the blue Adriatic*









by Aleksandar Gospić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography?fref=photo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Špancirfest 2014. in Varaždin - The festival of good emotions*






*Špancirfest 2014 runs from 22.08. to 31 8th 2014th*
Program: http://spancirfest.com/program2014/?lang=en










Špancirfest is the most famous Varazdin event, and one of the best and most diverse Croatian festival. Variety attracts thousands of visitors, and each year more and more interesting. So it will be this year, when it will again fill the streets of Varazdin many Croatian and foreign artists and entertainers, and many will surely attract great musicians who will perform there.
In addition to music, Špancirfest includes various other programs. Thus, for children and this year will be a special attraction Imagination, which is located next to Old Town. Of course, there is also an indispensable part of Špancirfest - performances by street entertainers, a variety of creative workshops and the like. Particularly guests will expedite the Kvarner Tourist Board.
Announced a whole bunch of interesting events in the Špancirfest and a safe - Varazdin will during the ten days teem with life, and all those who find themselves there will enjoy a diverse and better offer one of the best Croatian festival.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik from the Rocks*

Dubrovnik from the Rocks by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Traditional Music Performance Dubrovnik*

Traditional Music Performance Dubrovnik Croatia by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Beautiful Village of Betina on Island of Murter*










by me


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful country! I love Dalmatia and especially the islands of Brac, Hvar and Korcula.


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Zlatni Rat (Golden Horn), Brac - Dalmatia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=1759&with_photo_id=37542525&order=date_desc&user=4604880


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Ložišća, Brač - Dalmatia
*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=1779&with_photo_id=37538439&order=date_desc&user=4604880


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

J*elsa, Hvar - Dalmatia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=70&with_photo_id=4865843&order=date_desc&user=989


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Fortress Ružica grad in Orahovica*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Rural part of Istria*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Island Vis - Komiža*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik by Night*

Dubrovnik by Night by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old Town of Dubrovnik by Night*

Old Town Dubrovnik by Night 2 by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Rijeka- medieval fortress Trsat*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb - church of St. Mark*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Island Hvar - Hvar fortress*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Looking out over Trogir*

Looking out over Trogir Croatia by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Hampshire tied up at Trogir*

The Hampshire tied up at Trogir Croatia by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Ilok - medieval fortress*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*National park Krka - Franciscan monastery on island Visovac*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split from the sea*

Split Croatia as seen leaving for Hvar by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split heading for Hvar*

Split Croatia heading for Hvar by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dinara Mountain and cumulonimbus*


dinara mountain & cumulonimbus by bilusickr, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - view from Trsat*

rijeka_1 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pirovac*









*by me.*  https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14806179067


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pirovac (2)*









*by me.*  https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14989642881


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skardinski Buk - Krka National Park*

Skardinski Buk Krka National Park Croatia 5 by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skardinski Buk - Krka National Park*

Skardinski Buk Krka National Park Croatia 4 by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

IMG_6723 by Steve_66, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Batina - monument to fallen soldiers of Red Army*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Castle in Varaždin*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Island Hvar - town Hvar*










filmingincroatia.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening in Rovinj*

Evening in Rovinj by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Girl on a rock, Evening in Rovinj*

Girl on a rock, Evening in Rovinj by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tisno*









*by me.*  https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14989656271/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tisno (2)*









*by me.*  https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14992390852/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Ilica street 08/2014*









by Matija Večenaj, facebook
Zakaj volim Zagreb


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Cafe Bar Melin*

Zagreb - Cafe Bar Melin by Álvaro González Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Special taxi in Krk Town*


Taxi in Krk Town, Krk Island Croatia_ by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krk at sunset, Krk island*









by Sven Schweiger on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/sven_schweiger/14860887070


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Senj*









by Sven Schweiger on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/sven_schweiger/15047544755/


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod*


Autor: Vlatko Šplihal, facebook


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pazin Chasm, Pazin, Istria*

-Pazin Chasm-, Pazin Croatia by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Across the Chasm*

Across the Chasm, Pazin Croatia by George Nuich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Early evening in Brseč*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River in Gorski kotar region*









by ivan cvitkovic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82583294


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake and castle Trakošćan*

lake & castle (06) - Trakošćan by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Opeka*

castle - Opeka (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin*

Varaždin by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin*

Varaždin by [email protected] photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar franciscian monastery*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar island II*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Virovitica - view on church of st. Roch*










by Hrvoje Culek,Panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*

Samobor by _davor, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rovinj*









Source


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir Panorama*

Trogir Panorama by p medved, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - View of the Upper Town*

Zagreb - Vue sur la ville haute by Project 1080, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Eltz Castle, Vukovar*









by Marko Duvnjak on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/markovcf/14907651148


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Full moon over Dubrovnik*

Full moon over Dubrovnik by fjaka, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj old town*

Rovinj old town by Steve_66, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hvar, Split-Dalmatia*


Marina em Hvar by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kompolje, Lika*









by Aleksandar Gospić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Climb to Zavižan on Velebit with a view of Baska on Krk Island and Učka in the distance*









by Aleksandar Gospić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Betina, Island of Murter*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet old town by night*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Savudrija, Istria*









by Mateo Šimonović, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









by Svetlana Dee on *flickr *- https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14923053638/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten sunset*









by schmaeche on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/schmaeche/14909140399


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Mlaka*

Mlaka by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Jadrolinija*

Jadrolinija by log (Mirko), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hidden Beach - one of many on the Adriatic*

Hidden Beach by glava2005, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Octopus - portrait*

octopus (01) - portrait by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Isle of Osljak in Dalmatia*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*

Novigrad by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Novigrad na Dobri - Old castle Novigrad*











by me :lol:


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb - Art pavilion*











by me :lol:


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ribnik - Little chapel*











by me :lol:


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dubrovnik - View from Srđ hill*











by me :lol:


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Selce near Crikvenica - Detail from the port*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Afternoon in the Velebit's canal*

Afternoon in the Velebit's canal by franko gambiraza photo ©, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Streets of Rijeka by Arsen*





by Arsen Miletić, YOUTUBE


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nature park "Vransko jezero" (2)*

*Viewpoint **Kamenjak in Nature park Vransko jezero (Vrana lake) :









by me. 









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nature park "Vransko jezero" (3)*

*Viewpoint **Kamenjak in Nature park Vransko jezero (Vrana lake) :*









*by me.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lighthouse Porer at Cape Kamenjak, Istria*









by Mateo Šimonović, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*









by Mateo Šimonović, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ozalj - Old castle Ozalj*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Slunj - Waterfall Buk in Rastoke*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ogulin - Monument of Croatian King Tomislav in city park*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rijeka - Croatian National Theatre Ivana Zajca*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit night and light dose of human creativity*









by Aleksandar Gospić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography?fref=photo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In the night of the full moon stormy frontal line with the wall of cumulonimbus clouds approaches across the Adriatic Sea, viewed from the slopes of the Sveto Brdo (1751m)*

7.2014.









by Aleksandar Gospić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography?fref=photo


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Šipan, Dubrovnik-Neretva County*


Šipan by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dawn Mali Lošinj*

Dawn Mali Losinj by Novacamper, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj*

Mali Losinj by Novacamper, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night - Lights Lava*

Lights Lava by nikshaj, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Barrage*

Under the cover of night Zadar is attacked as storm crawls from the sea, hidden by the Ugljan island till the last moments

Barrage by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Epic*

Cold front of cyclone Melisa is on the doorsteps of Zadar, a huge shelf in the floor of the cumulonimbus cloud is about to swallow the city. If there was more sea in front of the city instead of narrow Zadar channel, this funnel right of the middle would probably produced a huge waterspout. In few minutes came the biblical downpour which brought 100lit/m2 of rain in one hour! What a crazy summer!

Epic by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Bjelovar*










Unknown author


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Drage*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Drage (2)*

*Pakoštane in background* ...








*by me.*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Šibenik - Cathedral of St. Jakov*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Lukovdol - Post office*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ogulin - Lake Bukovnik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The day of big waves in Mošćenička Draga*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veprinac above Opatija - St. Anne (from 1442)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old olive millstone, Tučepi*









by Antonina Cherpak, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91834950


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Riva in Tučepi*









by Antonina Cherpak, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91834953


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Firework Evening in Mali Lošinj*

Firework Evening by bpazi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Alessandria bridge in Karlovac*

Alessandria bridge in Karlovac by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir panoramic*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lukovnik*

*Small island Lukovnik near Tribunj*









*by me.*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Opatija - The girl with the seagull*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Šibenik - A view to a Cathedral of St. Jakov from St. Mihovil fort*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Komiža - Island Vis*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis port*

Vis port by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis*

Vis by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka at Ličko Lešće*









by ivan cvitkovic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56714504


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Misty morning on Gacka*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=632883


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lightning over Poreč*









by Mateo Šimonović, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lightning over Poreč (II)*









by Mateo Šimonović, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Windy island Prvić near Senj*









by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš*









by wally nelemans on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/wally_nelemans/15164004242/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš (2)*









by Andrey Omelyanchuk on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/anshar73/14730964152


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš (3)*









by Andrey Omelyanchuk on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/anshar73/14647685257/in/photostream/


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Bridge over river Kupa in Gornje Pokupje*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Island Biševo*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rijeka - View to Sušak*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kaštel Gomilica near Split*

Kaštel Gomilica - Croatia by Mau&Sa, on Flickr

Author: The town of Kaštela is located on the coast of the Bay of Kaštela. It has over 40 000 inhabitants, and it is the second largest town in the Split and Dalmatia County. It stretches over the length of 17 kilometers. The town is specific because of the fact that it developed around 7 settlements or around castles. Kaštel Gomilica is the second of 7 "kaštels", counting from East. Kaštel Gomilica was built in the first half of the 16th century by Benedictine nuns from Split, on the estate (Pustica) donated to them in 1078 by King Zvonimir of Croatia. They also consecrated the Romanesque church of Sts. Cosmas and Damian in 1160, and erected Catholic Monastery on a small island, that became today's Kaštilac.
In those days there was a troupe filming an episode of Game of Thrones and shootong inside the city was forbidden...


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik in Novembar 2012*

Dubrovnik November 2012 by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Starigrad, Island of Hvar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

1123 by cristianachivarria, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

Waterfalls by nani86, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The remains of the castle Sokolac in Brinje*

Sokolac by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - from the lookout Zagreb Eye*


Zagreb - sa vidikovca Zagreb Eye by croatian forumer Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - from the lookout Zagreb Eye (II)*


Zagreb - sa vidikovca Zagreb Eye by croatian forumer Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lighthouse Stončica on the Island of Vis*

The lighthouse by kaifr, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj's church of St. Eufemija at sundown*

Rovinj's church of St. Eufemija at sundown by nikshaj, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik, The Pearl of the Adriatic Sea*

Dubrovnik, Croatia. The Pearl of the Adriatic Sea. by jimmylau12, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka National Park*









by Ernesto Sardón Cantos on *flickr *- https://www.flickr.com/photos/scruti/14359130976/in/photostream/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka National Park (2)*









by Ernesto Sardón Cantos on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/scruti/14195661820/in/photostream/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stara Baška, Krk island*









by Ernesto Sardón Cantos on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/scruti/14358156985/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Summer day on Murter island - Kosirina beach*









by Aleksandar Gospić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography?fref=photo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novsko Ždrilo gorge and Maslenica bridge with Velebit in the back*









by Aleksandar Gospić, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography?fref=photo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag, Istria*

Umag by Primor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag sunset*

Umag Sunset #1 by seozzy, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The main square in the Old town of Krk*

KRK Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška beach by night, Krk Island*

Baška by hytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mošćenička Draga*









by Roman Pfeiffer on *flickr *- https://www.flickr.com/photos/roman581/15248668991


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Polače, Mljet island*









by semperidem 2007 on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-cat/15247440381


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Polače, Mljet island (2)*









by semperidem 2007 on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-cat/15063841900/in/set-72157647650771705


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island and Velebit in the back*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Pag barren land near Zubovići*

In the land of Pag by Mi Piaci Silenziosa, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jumping Krka Waterfall*

jumping Krka Waterfall by Fotoknarf73, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lika - Pasture*

Pasture by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lika - Štikada Lake*

Untitled by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Komiža, Vis island*









*The town of Komiza, island Vis, a view from Mt.Hum, 587m* by semperidem 2007 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stiniva bay, Vis island*









*Stiniva - The Beach, Island Vis, Croatia* by semperidem 2007 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tribunj*









*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tribunj (2)*









*by me.*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb - Roofs of Zagreb*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Komiža*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Duga Resa - River Mrežnica reflections*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ogulin - Lake Sabljaci*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Korana - vooden bridge near Karlovac*

river Korana (03) - vooden bridge by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Veliki Tabor*

castle - Veliki Tabor (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*One of the waterfalls on Zeleni vir (The Green whirlpool), Gorski Kotar region*

Zeleni Vir, Croatia by dario.racane', on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Vražji prolaz (Devil's Passage) near Green whirlpool*

Vražji prolaz by lrumiha, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Sunset Wave, Pelješac peninsula*

The Sunset Wave / Val u suton by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Under Biokovo - view from Sućuraj on the Island of Hvar*


Podno Biokova / Under Biokovo by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Synagogue in Krizevci*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Visoka street*









by Miroslav Predić, Facebook
Zakaj volim Zagreb


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Visoka street (II)*









by Miroslav Predić, Facebook
Zakaj volim Zagreb


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - National and University Library 17/09/2014 -fountains*









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Murter*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tribunj Blue*

Tribunj blue by iBalki, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The bay near Milna on the Island of Hvar*

The bay by kaifr, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - Sports Hall Žatika*









by omot, fotozine.org


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - Euphrasian Basilica*


Porec_19 by Sobrecroacia.com, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - Dekumanus Street, which stretches along the peninsula Dekumanus*


Decumanus ulica by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jezera, Murter island*









*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jezera, Murter island (2)*









*by me. *


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Stari rad, Island of Hvar*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Stari Grad II*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Pribić - Orthodox Church in Pribić*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Belavići - Beauty of river Mrežnica*










by me :lol:


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Crikvenica - Early summer morning on the beach*










by me


----------



## mariczka5 (Jan 14, 2011)

Split seen from Klis by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Night of the Super Moon on Velebit*

Night of the Super Moon (13.7.2014.) on the top of the second highest peak of Velebit, Sveto Brdo (1751m). From the west, across the Adriatic Sea, intense frontal line with multiple flashing cumulonimbus clouds is approaching. It was indeed a unique experience, to 'chase the storm' from the top of Velebit, and then run away from it all the way down the mountain in completely unprotected environment.









by Aleksandar Gospić, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography


----------



## mariczka5 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bol by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue color palette of morning in Baška Voda*









by Antonina Cherpak, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/76390403


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vodice*









*Vodice* by Bart Nikov on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lopud island*









*_DSC9834* by Gerald Farrar on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*IMG_4907* by RogerCossey General imag on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj, Croatia* by Janos Photoland on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vinjerac*









*IMG_7056* by Agnes Vigmann on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In the clouds - South Velebit*









by Ivan Coric, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46191036


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A wonderful view from castle Terbovitz in Međimurje*

Međimurje by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Terbovitz*

Castle Terbovitz by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split waterfront*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Stari Grad, Hvar island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Žbevnica, one of the highest peaks on Cicarija plateau in northern Istria*









by Mateo Šimonović, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimon...i.com/f/1Y/Z7/2dSGqssf/5zupistarska.jpg[/img]


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Žbevnica, one of the highest peaks on Cicarija plateau in northern Istria (II)*









by Mateo Šimonović, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag under Velebit*

karlobag by mil00z, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Red Light - Ložišća, island of Brač*

Red Light by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bobovišća na moru, island of Brač*

Bobovišća na moru by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Selce*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Komiža*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rab - Island Rab*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Duga Resa - Renovated watermill on river Mrežnica*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Poreč by Tomek Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč scenes*

Poreč scenes by valamar.croatia, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik bridge*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Murter island*

*View on Murter and Betina ...









by me. 









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset above Kvarner from Veli Vrh*

_KS03197.jpg by Kornelije Sajler, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset above Kvarner from Platak*

KS1_3859.jpg by Kornelije Sajler, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*Samobor* by Milan Duniskvarić on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

Not much going on by Flitshans (catching up...), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - high water*

IMG_4882 by goran.orlic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The outpouring of the river Drava*









SIB.hr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Mark's Church, Zagreb*

St. Mark's Church, Zagreb by sphagnopsida, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ćirilometodska street, Zagreb*

Ćirilometodska ulica, Zagreb by sphagnopsida, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula*









*view of Korcula Croatia from boat* by A. W. on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sveti Juraj near Senj*









*Sveti Juraj, Croatia* by szefi on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar region: A small waterfall in Zeleni vir (Green Whirlpool)*

Zeleni vir, a waterfall by amenauss, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar region: High waterfall (70 m) in Zeleni vir*

DSC06771 by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar region: Devil's passage on Zeleni vir (Green Vortex)*

Devil's passage is a canyon which flows a stream Jasle and is part of the protected area Green vortex.

Devil's passage by Lidija Lolic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj from the sea*









by croatian forumer apsyrt


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč scenes*

Poreč scenes by valamar.croatia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Euphrasian Basilica - Poreč*

Eufrazijeva bazilika -Poreč by Dragos Cosmin- Getty Images Artist, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sea magic in Savudrija*









by annera, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/morska-carolija/1405097


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Trogir by evko ... see you later ... I need a break from Fli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir in sunrise*

Trogir in Croatia at sunrise - Panorama by lathuy, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Novigrad, Dalmatia*









*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Novigrad, Dalmatia (2)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Novigrad, Dalmatia (3)*









*by me.*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston, a tentative UNESCO heritage site, Croatia*

Ston, a tentative UNESCO heritage site, Croatia by jimmylau12, on Flickr

The wall that connects the town of Ston and sister town of Mali Ston .
He was supposed to serve for the defense of the Peljesac peninsula from possible Turkish raids.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Ston, a tentative UNESCO heritage site, Croatia*

Mali Ston, a tentative UNESCO heritage site, Croatia by jimmylau12, on Flickr

Ston and Mali Ston are sister towns and they are famous for seafood.


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

MountMan said:


> river Kupa (12) - foggy morning by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr



It is not a river Kupa in Karlovac hno: , it is a bridge over river Kupa in Lasinja


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Lasinja - Bridge over river Kupa between Lasinja and Pisarovina*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ilovac Ozaljski - Waterfall Cuzljivec*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Pedestrian bridge and old wooden bridge over river Korana*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Donja Kupčina - Spring time on river Kupa*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

dubovac said:


> It is not a river Kupa in Karlovac hno: , it is a bridge over river Kupa in Lasinja


Nedostatak vremena za provjeru onih detalja koji nam nisu osobno predobro poznati - uzrokuje ovakve greške, nadam se da je nitko ne smatra tako krucijalnom. 
:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj*


by peter++, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dawn Mali Lošinj*

Dawn Mali Losinj by Novacamper, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Baška, Krk island*









*Bay of Baska* by Udo Pospiech on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vinjerac*









*IMG_7054* by Agnes Vigmann on *flickr









*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

MountMan said:


> Nedostatak vremena za provjeru onih detalja koji nam nisu osobno predobro poznati - uzrokuje ovakve greške, nadam se da je nitko ne smatra tako krucijalnom.
> :cheers:



Ma ne, samo sam htio pomoći pri pozicioniranju :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

dubovac said:


> Ma ne, samo sam htio pomoći pri pozicioniranju :cheers:


Samo sam se našalio :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue hour in Rovinj*

Blue hour, Rovinj, Croatia by jimmylau12, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Dusk at Biokovo mountain*










by kruno_bejuk on panoramio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*

Makarska by julkiev, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska Riviera*

Makarska Riviera by krystianm, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*

Hrvatska - Makarska by abudulla.saheem off climbing up to a higher level, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river in Gorski kotar region - waterfall upstream from Štefanci*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Makarska - View to Church of St. Marko and mountain Biokovo*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Crikvenica - Morning on the beach*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Duga Resa - River Mrežnica*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Cavtat - Ship called "Tirena" in port of Cavtat*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - old northadriatic town*

Senj (1) - Croatia - Croacia by Paco CT, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Senj*

Senj by Mangolicious.de, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - waterfront by night*

Senj (Croatia) - Promenade by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten*

Primošten by Syrup _ O.N., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten*

Primošten by Licht und Korn, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten*

The island town of Primošten, Croatia by Daniel Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski - panorama*









*by me.*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Milan Z81 said:


> *by me.*


Greaaaattttt shot Milan!!! :heart::happy::cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

IMG_6360 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1. 300,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

IMG_6355 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1. 300,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

IMG_6351 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1. 300,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*

Umag Istrien by innmedia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*

Umag by Phantomas, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - Felix Arba*

felix arba - Rab by kristoforina, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from tower - Rab*

View from tower - Rab by obfuscator, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd*

Biograd by alamond, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd*

Biograd 44/365 by DusanZidar, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrbnik, Krk island*









*Vrbnik on Krk Island - Croatia* by Tobias Kroeger on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Waterfall Sopot in Istria*









*Waterfall - near Gračišće, Croatia* by  L.u.n.e.x. on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









*Croatia_Islands_Hvar_Arial_0004* by Cro Yachting Croatia on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat near Dubrovnik*

Cavtat by Greg-C- | gc-photo.ch, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat Bay, View from Hotel Croatia*

Cavtat, Croatia by Binder.donedat, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat*

Cavtat by christina_2008, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija: Lady with Seagull...*

...although the seagull was - once again - stolen. Last time it was a Dutch tourist!

Opatija: Lady with Seagull... by V. Koeditz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flower park in front of the Villa Angiolina in Opatija*

Flower park in Opatija by Tomislav C., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Excellent graffiti celebrities who visited Opatija*

Opatija 1178 by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Roški slap (waterfall) on the river Krka*









*de Roški Slap (waterval) in de Krka kloof, Kroatië juni 2014* by wally nelemans on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*It's still summer in Croatia - Split*









*It's still summer in Croatia!* by Bokeh & Travel on *flickr*

This photo is taken today (12. October, 2014.) on the Bacvice beach in Split, Croatia. Bacvice (local name Bačvice) beach is the main beach of the city 
of Split, its oldest official beach, and most famous for the local game called picigin, indulged by the young and the old alike.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Building Rotonda in Novigrad, Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flying over Zadar I*

Flying over Zadar IV by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flying over Zadar II*

Flying over Zadar VI by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flying over Zadar III*

Flying over Zadar V by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river in Gorski kotar region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Učka in time when the peak began to catch the "cap"*










by me


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod*


by Davor Frka Miković, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat*

Cavtat is a small but picturesque town on the Adriatic Sea coast, some 15 kilometres (9 miles) south of the famous city of Dubrovnik in Croatia. The original town settlement had been founded by the Greeks in the 6th century BC under the name of Epidaurus. Cavtat is today a popular tourist destination with many hotels and private households that rent rooms and apartments. 

Cavtat, Croatia by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski - panorama II*









*by me. *


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Diklo village*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten*









*Navigare necesse est ...* by Bokeh & Travel on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*Zagreb* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Brinje*










photo by moi


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kolan, Island of Pag*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Brinje castle I*










photo by moi


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Brinje castle II*










photo by moi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - view from Savska street*









by Mario Anić, Facebook - Zakaj volim Zagreb


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb from Sky Office: Vrbani III and Jarun Lake*

From Sky Office - Zagreb by Miroslav Vajdić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic blue!*

Adriatic blue! by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten*

Primosten (Primošten), Croatia by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Vukovar*


by Vanja Vidaković, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Korčula I*

Sunset in Korčula #1 by TDOlsson, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Korčula II*

Sunset in Korčula #2 by TDOlsson, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Neretva Valley*

DSC_3831 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Neretva Valley*

DSC_3820 by ewewlo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka by lihnida, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka-Golden city*

Rijeka-Golden city by lihnida, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj, Croatia* by Roman Smirnov on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*City Hall (Duke's Palace), Trogir*









*Gradska Vijećnica, Trogir* by Berliner Weisse on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









*Trogir* by Berliner Weisse on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Split, Croatia by enjosmith, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old town Rovinj*

Old Town | Rovinj, Croatia by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novalja*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wine cellars in Ilok*

Weinkeller in Ilok by igor karacic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ilok - the easternmost town in Croatia*

Ilok by igor karacic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wine cellars in Ilok*

Weinkeller in Ilok by igor karacic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









*Makarska to Omiš* by Berliner Weisse on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Ston*









*Mali Ston, Hrvatska* by Berliner Weisse on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omiš nightscape*

Omis nightscape by r3vision, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Split* by me 

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Split* by me 

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago landscape*

Kornati landscape by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago landscape II*

Kornati by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrulje, Kornati Archipelago*

Vrulje / Archipel des Kornati / Croatie / 20 juillet 2010 by leonmul68, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar (159) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar (157) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - The city loggia*

Zadar (156) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn on Lokvarsko lake near the Emperor's bridge, Gorski kotar region*

autumn by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sveti Ivan crowned by Lubenice, Island of Cres*

Sveti Ivan crowned by Lubenice by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Island Landscape*

Pag by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Delnice, Gorski kotar region*

Sunset Delnice by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

MountMan said:


> Vrulje / Archipel des Kornati / Croatie / 20 juillet 2010 by leonmul68, on Flickr


pff


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split II*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split III*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik*










by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Split* by me 

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ pretty!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik 2*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar island*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Foska Church*

Church of Saint Fosca is a small sanctuary in Istria (Croatia) that people have been visiting for a long period of time because popular belief is that Fosca can heal and help people. That is because the church is situated on the center of powerful energy fields that healed many people and that every individual feels on his way. You can feel shudder, heat, coldness, pain or something else. Saint Fosca is protector from headache, rheumatism and arthritis.

www.oocities.org/sv_foska/StFoska.htm

St. Foska Church by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View to Kaštela bay*

Pogled na Kastela bay by T.J. Jursky, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Delnice with the first snow of this winter, Gorski Kotar region*

Sunset #2 Delnice by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Draga on Učka mountain*

Vela Draga or Vranjska Draga located in the northwestern foothills of mountain Učka. One of the most beautiful and unique geomorphological phenomena in Croatia. Part of the Park's Nature Park Učka. Canyon valley extends over a length of 3500 meters. It is located near the tunnel Učka and main roads. Ends at Boljunsko fields at an altitude of 153 meters.
The Vela Draga there are numerous pointy rocks high from 50 to 90 meters. In the construction of the tunnel Učka few were destroyed.
After the early twentieth century to its "towers" then climbed the famous mountaineer Emilio Comício cliffhanger from Trieste, Vranjska Draga becomes a place of training, and today was one of the most interesting locations lovers of free climbing.
1964 becomes a "protected landscape".










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Draga na Učki*

Primordial II by Robert Marić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night*

Zagreb by night by Ivo Bagaric, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Sava River*

Sava Zagreb by Ivo Bagaric, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Split - Stadion Poljud* by me 

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Split - Stadion Poljud *by me 

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr

For more pictures from the stadium, check out the Flickr album


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Wooden house on river Mrežnica*









*Wooden house on river Mreznica* by Oliver Švob on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*









*Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia 克羅地亞十六湖國家公園* by Wing Li on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park (2)*









*Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia 克羅地亞十六湖國家公園* by Wing Li on* flickr*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Delnice, Gorski kotar region*

Sunset #3 Delnice by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka Harbor II by night by alsterman, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Sibenik, Croatia by Joseph Molinari, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Sibenik, Croatia by Joseph Molinari, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Sibenik, Croatia by Joseph Molinari, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*


*Classical Zagreb* by Jon Reid on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (2)*









*Zagreb* by Bern Harrison on *flickr* -- *Street scene from Upper Town, the oldest part of Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









*Split* by Branko Čović on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*

Novigrad by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*

Novigrad by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*

10003 by zok757, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*

15584216291_cb98f40ccf_o by zok757, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*

5373 by zok757, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*

10019 by zok757, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









*Hvar* by Branko Čović on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lastovo, Lastovo island*









*Lastovo* by Branko Čović on *flickr* -- *beautiful old city with a rich past*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Night lightnings*

Night lightnings by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - An old forgotten industry in the sunset*

An old forgotten industry in the sunset by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Warm Illusions*

Coldness, which dragged into the bones of Plitvice Lakes national park these days, was seemingly eased by today's weak sun

Warm Illusions by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Always Playful*

While Lika enjoys the last hour of sunlight, Velebit (mountain) plays and makes noodles from it

Always Playful by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Baska, village and church at seafront with beach and blue sea, Croatia by yachtrent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*View from Fort Lovrjenac*

Dubrovnik Panorama by andythum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

End of a Journey by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The islet Visovac on the Krka River*









by BlueVeki, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=3697&list=39825&element=642791


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on the island Krk*









by BlueVeki, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=3697&list=39825&element=642133


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko Lake, Gorski kotar region*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*Sundial Building and Umbrella Lady* by Bern Harrison on *flickr* 
*
The statue is of Marija Jurić Zagorka (1873-1957), the first female journalist and among the most read writers in Croatia.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (2)*









*Flowers at the Dolac Market* by Bern Harrison on *flickr*
*
"This is the section of the Dolac open-air market where flowers are sold. Dolac is near the Zagreb city center and was bustling with shoppers 
looking for fresh produce and craft items. The flowers, vegetables, fruits and bright red umbrellas made this a colorful and charming location, 
and I lingered here for quite awhile to fully experience this wonderful location. *"


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lokrum Monastery*

Lokrum Monastery by MikeAncient, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lokrum Monastery*

Lokrum Monastery by MikeAncient, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Plitvice Lakes, *

Plitvice Lakes, Croatia by ALEX S.F.C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Krka, *

Krka, Croatia by julienduval, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Krka*

Krka, Croatia by julienduval, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik, Croatia by julienduval, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Sibenik*

Sibenik, Croatia by julienduval, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubrovnik, Croatia by julienduval, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Plitvice*

Plitvice, Croatia by julienduval, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Interior of Sveti Vlaho church Dubrovnik*

Interior of Sveti Vlaho church Dubrovnik by Eddie Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Pula Amphitheatre*

Amphitheatre Pula Croatia by bvlahov1, on Flickr​


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Light in the mountains*

View to the Velebit range in the evenning before sunset
light in the mountains by crazyhorse_mk, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka,Croatia by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dugi otok island*


*ED_20140731_143213.jpg* by Eric Dufresne on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Small island Mišnjak near Ugljan island*


*ED_20140731_142409.jpg* by Eric Dufresne on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river waterfall*


*Krka Waterfalls Skradin Croatia* by Siniša Jagarinec on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj before sunset*










by me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Uvala Scott, Kraljevica*

Baywatch by amenauss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Iuliu I., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Skradin*

Skradin by Iuliu I., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Iuliu I., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Skradin*

Skradin by Iuliu I., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Zeleni vir, a waterfall*

Zeleni vir, a waterfall by amenauss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Plitvice in fall*

into Plitvice in fall by maryannenelson, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Indescribable Feelings*

A moment of outstanding beauty on the third highest peak of Dinara, Bat (1851m), while another perfect autumn day is coming to an end. This was followed by a long night descent down the mountain

Indescribable Feelings by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beauty of a Windy Day*

Bura wind along the North Adriatic coast near Novi Vinodolski, in the background rises the wall of Velebit with a Bura wind cap, with Nehaj fortress in Senj town, near the coast

Beauty of a Windy Day by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old oak - Lužnica near Zaprešić*

old oak (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in Splavarska, Slavonski Brod*

Jesen u Splavarskoj, Slavonski Brod by frkasb, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zadar*

Zadar by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Split*

View of the City of Split from Marjan Hill, Split, Croatia. (One picture below) by suresh_krishna, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Split*

Split, Croatia by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Trogir*

Trogir by nekitamo, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Split by night* by me 

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Split by night* by me 

Split by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From Kornati archipelago*

Kornati by Josef Grunig, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From Kornati archipelago II*

Kornati by Croatia Yacht Charter, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*

It is best preserved medieval fortress of Istria peninsula, which has been developed on top of a steep hill. In prehistoric times, the Illyrian and Celtic tribes built their fort on the site of Motovun. His name is also of Celtic origin, and is derived from the word Montona, meaning city in the mountains.









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=6671&element=390763


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun, Istria*

Today it is known for Motovun Flim Fest









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=6671&element=393026


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Omis- Dalmatia*

P8110947 by danibacic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Dubrovnik Bridge* by Paul Biris on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Baška, Krk island*


*After season in Baška Town | Krk Island* by Paul Biris on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*One Last Time*

The last rays of sun greeted Anića Kuk (712m) above the canyon of Velika Paklenica, at the end of a cold and windy day (Bura)

One Last Time by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Enlightenment*

In the late afternoon brilliant autumn sun splashed the forests of Lička Plješivica mountain. Two days later snow fell.

Enlightenment by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Across the channel*

From Postira to the mainland

Across the channel by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Quietness at Škrip, Brač island*

Quietness at Škrip, Brač island by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Motika, Biokovo*

Motika view by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain road, Biokovo*


Mountain road by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning view from Sv.Jure, Biokovo*

Morning view II by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Stari Grad, Hvar island*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in the fog 2*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=643676


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vranjak waterfall, Žumberak region*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=643704


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vranjak waterfall, Žumberak region (II)*









by croatian forumer *Milan Z81*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zadar* by me 


Zadar von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mali Ston* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mali Ston* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mirogoj cemetery of Zagreb*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mirogoj II*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mirogoj III*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mirogoj IV*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mirogoj V*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar sunset*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109096901


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar before the storm*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109096895


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar at night*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109096887


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb night*

Zagreb night by cherryspicks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from the islands of Kornat to Dugi Otok (Long Island)*

Sliding sea by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Swan's family, nearby Zaprešić*

swan's family (05) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by yhauntedx, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bridge over the Cetina river*









*Pavića bridge* by Branko Čović on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Čakovec by night III*









by runo, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/cakovec/1433122


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina*









by sibaric, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/krapina-moja-tak-imam-te-rad/1368489


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krapina*









by Kor30, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/krapina/1308644


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*This way were walking Neanderthals - Krapina, Hušnjakovo*









by astrida, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/ovuda-su-setali-neandertalci/904528


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj at sunset*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old fort Sisak*

During the wars with the Ottomans, to prevent their invasions, at thebanks of the rivers Kupa and Sava, begins to build Sisak fortress. Construction began in 1544th year and in 1550. year was qualified for the main purpose. For the building was used mainly construction material from Roman debris Siscia. Ottoman commander Hasan Pasha Predojević besieged three times, to 22nd lipnja in 1593. suffered the ultimate defeat in the crucial battle for the defense of Sisak and the entire Croatian kingdom. The established during the battle there was a crew of about 300 soldiers, which is at a crucial moment went to the aid of the Christian army led by Ban Tome Bakača.

Old fort Sisak by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sisak old bridge*

Old bridge in Sisak by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Danube and Vukovar*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109096872


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Danube view*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109096865


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - St. Roch church*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109096855


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar summer day*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109096794


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - Old water tower*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109096783


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - The cross on the old cemetery*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108321564


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - Something old and one young*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108321559


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - Winter harbor*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108321552


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - centar*









by vvidak11, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108321533


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Vukovar - Ovčara - In memoriam 18.11.1991.*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar memorial*

Vukovar memorial by Annalisa - Absolute beginner, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar Memorial*

Vukovar Memorial by TonyKRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vukovar - In Memoriam*

Vukovar - In Memoriam [Explored #2] by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









Autor: Vlatko Šplihal, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod*









Autor: Ivica Krpan, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fortress Tvrđa - Slavonski Brod*









Autor: Davro Frka Miković, facebook


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Paklinski islands*









*Pakleni otoci* by Hvar halfmarathon on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









*Hvar, panorama danju* by Hvar halfmarathon on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula (I)*

Korčula by bolandrotor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula at sunset (II)*

Korčula at sunset in Croatia - Birthplace of Marco Polo - Unesco site by lathuy, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula (III)*

Korčula / Croatie / 26 juillet 2010 by leonmul68, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula (IV)*

Korčula by Heath Cash, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek waking up*

Taken around 5AM on a chilly spring morning in Osijek

Osijek waking up [1/2] by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flood @ Osijek (II)*

Flood @ Osijek, Croatia by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek (III)*

Osijek, Croatia 2013 by Igor Grubisic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek (IV)*

Osijek, Croatia by Marin Lončar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska (I)*

Makarska by julkiev, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska waterfront (II)*

Hrvatska - Makarska by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset Silhouettes, Makarska (III)*

Sunset Silhouettes, Makarska Riviera by flatworldsedge, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ston Walls* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ston Walls* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ston Walls* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Korana village - River Korana in winter*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Biograd na moru*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Komiža - Church of St. Nikola*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Duga Resa - River Mrežnica - detail*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb - Jelačić Square*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Selce - Detail*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ozalj - Old traditional house*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Biograd na moru*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rijeka - Jadranski Square*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj, north of Istria*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dvigrad at Kanfanar - long abandoned town*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*An early evening view of Učka in late autumn*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Typical scene on river Korana*

Typical scene on river Korana by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin - Croatian medieval capital*









by zanot10 - NO VIEWS, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61410807?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin - Church of the Holy Cross*









by Moshe Shaharur, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7253453


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The bell tower of the church of St Anselm - Nin*









by ikizd, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24001762?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin*

Ingresso a Nin by lumao, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Duke Branimir's statue in front of Nina*

Nin Kroatien 140519 2005.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski - a town in the inland of Dalmatia*

Imotski by T.J. Jursky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski*

Imotski by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski*

Imotski by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski*

Imotski by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski - Red Lake*

Near the village of Imotski are two karst lakes: the Blue Lake (Modro Jezero) and the Red Lake (Crveno Jezero).
The Red Lake is 528 feet deep; the bottom is 6 meters below sea level, the water level is at height 281 m. The walls go straight down, and a hike to the bottom is for that reason not possible. The hole is 300 meters wide and there is a path along the top edge of the hole. Like the Blue Lake the hole of the Red Lake is caused when the roof of a huge cave collapsed. After the collapse the hole was filled with rainwater and groundwater.

Imotski, het Rode meer, Kroatië juni 2014 by wally nelemans, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski - Blue Lake*

Near the village of Imotski there are two karst lakes: the Blue Lake (Modro Jezero) and the Red Lake (Red lake). The Blue Lake was created when the roof of a huge cave in the karst rock collapsed. The lake is 200 meters deep, but the water level varies greatly with the season and it runs sometimes completely dry. During rainfall, the lake will fill up again by the openings which act as sources. These openings, also called ponores or estavelles, are located both in the bottom and in the side walls of the karst lake.

Imotski, het Blauwe meer, Kroatië juni 2014 by wally nelemans, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Imotski - water polo in Blue Lake*

Imotski - Modro jezero by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Belec - Crkva sv. Marije Snježne / Church of St. Mary of the Snows*









by Marcel Mlinarić - CROATIA, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37742388?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Belec - Church of St. Mary of the Snows - fantastic baroque*









by Perinic D, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1143232?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Belec - Church of St. Mary of the Snows - fantastic baroque*









by Perinic D, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1143449?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Belec: Freske - rad Ivana Rangera / Frescoes - work of baroque painter Ivan Ranger*









by Marcel Mlinarić - CROATIA, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37851988?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baroque church of Belec*









by Perinic D, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1143442?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ston Walls* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*View over Ston from Ston Walls* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik Main Street - Stradun*

Dubrovnik Main Street by Warren Bodnaruk, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer Ballota
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812594&page=348


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer Ballota
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812594&page=348


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Petrapilosa or Kosmati kaštel (X ct.)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Town: The two bell towers before sunset*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Town*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia Sunset Biokovo, Sveti Jure 1762m*

Croatia Sunset Biokovo, Sveti Jure 1762m by krystian.polewczak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia Sunset (Biokovo, Sveti Jure 1762m)*

Croatia Sunset (Biokovo, Sveti Jure 1762m) by krystian.polewczak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo from the island of Hvar (Sućuraj)*

Sućuraj & Biokovo by antonD90, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A view from Biokovo*

Biokovo by stan_elhalem, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo*

Biokovo by Viktoriya Taran, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A view from Biokovo*

A view from Biokovo, Dalmatia, Croatia by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mužilovčica - village and part of Nature Park Lonjsko Polje*

The preservation of the natural dynamics of inundation and geomorphological processes, of the typical features of a floodplain eco-system with its natural and secondary habitats, of a live traditional system of pasturing with landrace breeds, of the integrity of the mosaic of landscape and habitat elements coming into being by accommodation to the floods, and of the integrity and authenticity of elements of the cultural landscape and identity in the material and intangible spheres of the cultural heritage, with an emphasis on the role and impact of the historical period of the former Military Frontier or Militärgrenze of the 17th to 19th century constitutes the foundation for wise use and social and economic cohesion for the benefit of the local population. 

More about Nature park Lonjsko polje

Mužilovčica WOODEN HOUSE I









by kbanovic, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21837101?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mužilovčica - village and part of Nature Park Lonjsko Polje II*

Mužilovčica WOODEN HOUSE II









by Vladimir Tkalcic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105266692?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mužilovčica - village and part of Nature Park Lonjsko Polje III*

Mužilovčica WOODEN HOUSE III









by kbanovic, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15254665?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mužilovčica - village and part of Nature Park Lonjsko Polje IV*

Swan









by besimm, panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35257976?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mužilovčica - village and part of Nature Park Lonjsko Polje V*

Lonjsko polje near Mužilovčica









by Rahela & Kreso, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21275015?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mužilovčica - village and part of Nature Park Lonjsko Polje VI*

Lonjsko polje - Coexistence in the pasture









by Ivan Jukić, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23330223?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Pejačević - Našice*

Dvorac Pejačević - Našice by RobertStok, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Pejačević - Našice II*

Untitled by RobertStok, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Pejačević - Našice III*

Dvorac Pejačević by c-rider, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The mausoleum and chapel of Count Pejacevic*









by đuro brandić, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34972127?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Foggy winter morning on river Korana*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Saborsko - Parish church of St. Ivan Nepomuk*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Keići near Generalski Stol - River Mrežnica*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Donji Zvečaj - River Mrežnica little waterfalls*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Tounj - Double bridge over river Tounjčica*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Slunj - Detail from Rastoke*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Duga Resa - Waterfalls on river Mrežnica*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Lazina - Old house*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - River Korana reflections*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Lukovdol - Church Uznesenja Blažene Djevice Marije*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka on Korcula island*









by Henry Hancevic, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/494049?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka*









by Angie Photography, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80554108?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mikulin luka, one of the bays of The coves Vela Luka*









by Angie Photography, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80548379?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka*









by Tibor Kisbenedek, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6495417?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka*









by Ridi Graz, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50906546?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka*









by metuzalem1, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15578411?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*On the shores of the Adriatic - Sali, Dugi otok (I)*

On the shores of the Adriatic by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sali Harbour (II)*

Sali Harbour by ruth.wildman, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sali, Dugi otok (III)*

Dugi Otok, Sali by Tatanka 23, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi otok (IV)*

Dugi otok II by chrmoe, on Flickr


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek










Osijek031


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek across the river*

1193 by zok757, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek: Co-Cathedral on sunset*

1139 by zok757, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek by night*

8069 by zok757, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn in the city - Osijek*

0180 by zok757, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake and castle Lužnica*

lake & castle - Lužnica (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Lužnica*

castle - Lužnica (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Lužnica*

castle - Lužnica (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Lužnica*

Lužnica by my moon blue, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Lužnica*

Dvorac Lužnica by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija*









*Taxi, Opatija riviera, Croatia* by Bokeh & Travel on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brela*


*Brela Night Croatia* by Benjamin Jaworskyj on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brela (2)*









*Brela* by Dorota Ke on *Panoramio*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac - The Pearl of Kvarner Bay*

Rabac - The Pearl of Kvarner Bay by Robiats, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac at night*

Rabac at night by modd3r, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac at night*

Rabac by CCCvrcak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac*

Rabac by msablic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In the Bay of Rabac*

Rabac 2008 by @lly83, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*

Zagreb (02) - HNK by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Biševo - Beauty of Adriatic Sea*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ozalj - Cuzljivec waterfall*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Biograd na moru - Lady&Sea gull*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rab*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Boats on river Mrežnica*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dubrovnik - View from Srđ*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer Ballota
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812594&page=348


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer Ballota
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812594&page=348


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer Ballota
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812594&page=348


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*









by croatian forumer Ballota
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812594&page=348


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*River Cetina, Omiš*









*River Cetina, Omis (Omiš), Croatia* by Bokeh & Travel on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Milna, Brač island*









*Milna, Croatia* by  Dave Parratt on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krapina*









*Krapina* by  Branko Bručić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Grtovec*









*Grtovec* by *Branko Bručić* on* flickr*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Cavtat - End of the day*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Jastrebarsko - Erdody castle*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Island Rab - Mišnjak ferry port*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb - A view to Tkalčićeva Street*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Belavići - Detail from river Mrežnica*










by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Zagreb*









By me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak and Kamenjak Peninsula, Istria (I)*

Cape Kamenjak at night

Cape Kamenjak at night by liqube, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak and Kamenjak Peninsula, Istria (II)*

Hellish waves on Kamenjak








by Bojan Širola, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/BojanSirola?fref=photo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak and Kamenjak Peninsula, Istria (III)*

Milky way - cove Njive, Cape Kamenjak








by krizz, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4848&list=36572&element=601896


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak and Kamenjak Peninsula, Istria (IV)*

Cape Kamenjak








by Mateo Šimonović, facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mrežnica river seen by Zagreb-Rijeka train, somewhere after Duga Resa*

by me 

Mrežnica river by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mrežnica river seen by Zagreb-Rijeka train, somewhere after Duga Resa*

by me 

Mrežnica river by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak and Kamenjak Peninsula, Istria (V)*

Cape Kamenjak, Porer lighthouse on a strong south-westerly winds

Porer From Cape Kamenjak, 01-12-2008 by stefano zerauschek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak and Kamenjak Peninsula, Istria (VI)*

Lighthouse Porer at Cape Kamenjak








by Kosić, pticica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak and Kamenjak Peninsula, Istria (VII)*

Symbols of safari-bar on Kolombarica








by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak and Kamenjak Peninsula, Istria (VIII)*

Look at the Medulin from the area of the Upper Kamenjak








by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - Croatian baroque town (I)*

Varaždin (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - Croatian baroque town (II)*

Varaždin by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin Old Town (III)*

Varaždin 3 by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varazdin - Croatian baroque town (IV)*

Varaždin (03) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin (V)*

Varaždin by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin Old Town (VI)*

Varaždin by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin (VII)*

Varaždin (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin Cathedral (VIII)*

Varaždin Cathedral by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin Old Town (IX)*

Varaždin 2 by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Varaždin Cathedral (X)*

Varaždin Cathedral by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice - The passage through the house (VIII)*









by Boris Frković, Google+
https://plus.google.com/photos/+BorisFrkovic/albums/5719083279204024593?banner=pwa


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice at sunset (IX)*









by Boris Frković, Google+
https://plus.google.com/photos/+BorisFrkovic/albums/5719083279204024593?banner=pwa


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

In the 3rd century BC, Tragurion was founded by Greek colonists[4] from the island of Vis, and it developed into a major port until the Roman period. The name comes from the Greek "tragos" (male goat). Similarly, the name of the neighbouring island of Bua comes from the Greek "voua" (herd of cattle). The sudden prosperity of Salona deprived Trogir of its importance. During the migration of Slavs the citizens of the destroyed Salona escaped to Trogir. From the 9th century on, Trogir paid tribute to Croatian rulers. The diocese of Trogir was established in the 11th century (abolished in 1828; it is now part of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Split-Makarska) and in 1107 it was chartered by the Hungarian-Croatian king Coloman, gaining thus its autonomy as a town.
The historic city of Trogir is situated on a small island between the Croatian mainland and the island of Čiovo. It lies 27 kilometres (17 miles) west of the city of Split.
Since 1997, the historic centre of Trogir has been included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites.

Trogir II by Damir B. - Real estate photographer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Staircase in Trogir*

Escalera en Trogir by FJcuenca, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir harbour at sunrise*

Trogir harbour at sunrise (Dalmatia - Croatia) - UNESCO heritage by lathuy, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir from Island of Ćiovo*

Trogir - Croatia - Croacia (Pano) by Paco CT, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir: Tower Clock*

Croatia - Trogir: Tower Clock by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cathedral of St. Lawrence*

Cathedral of St. Lawrence (Trogir - Croatia) by Paco CT, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir at night*

Trogir at night (Dalmatia, Croatia) by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir city walls*

Trogir city walls (Croatia) by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hlebine, Gallery of Primitive Arts of Hlebine*









by sdolezal, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15173330?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hlebine - Naive art*









by brch, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94072491?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hlebine - Naive art*









by brch, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94072482?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hlebine*









by sdolezal, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15173315?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hlebine*









by brch, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94072475?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun*









by Bojan Širola Photography & Design, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/BojanSirola


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun and large rainbow*









by Mateo Simonovic Photography, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun and vineyards*









by Mateo Simonovic Photography, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun from the Mirna River Valley*









by Mateo Simonovic Photography, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun*









by Bojan Širola Photography & Design, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/BojanSirola


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar ~ St. Donat's Church (I)*

Zadar ~ St. Donat's Church by felber, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St Donatus Church in Zadar (II)*

St Donatus Church in Zadar by nabilishes [on and off], on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sea organ ~ Zadar (III)*

Sea organ ~ Zadar by felber, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Greeting to the Sun in Zadar (IV)*

Greeting to the Sun | Zadar by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Summer storm, Zadar seaside (V)*

Tempete a Zadar, Croatie by ALTASENSIBILIDAD, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 


Zagreb von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mali Ston seen from Ston Walls* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ston Walls* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dusk in Zadar - In front of the Cathedral St. Stosija (VI)*

Dusk in Zadar by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mali Ston* by me 

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Village of Kumrovec*

Kumrovec is a village in the northern part Croatia. The Kumrovec village has only 269 people.
The old part of Kumrovec comprises the Ethnological Museum with 18 village houses, displaying permanent exhibitions of artifacts related to the life and work of Zagorje peasants in the 19th/20th century. The village is small but was of great popularity in the former Yugoslavia.
The reconstruction and decoration of these houses started in 1977. So far 40 houses and other farm-stead facilities have been restored, which makes Staro Selo the most attractive place of this kind in Croatia. Visitors may see permanent ethnological exhibitions such as the Zagorje-style Wedding, the Life of Newly-weds, From Hemp to Linen, Blacksmith's Crafts, Cart-wright's Craft, Pottery, From Grain to Bread, etc.

Croatia-00618 - Village of Kumrovec by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Village of Kumrovec*

Croatia-00621 - Village of Kumrovec by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Village of Kumrovec*

Croatia-00594 - Village of Kumrovec by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kumrovec - Smither (Blacksmith)*

The smither (Blacksmith) has an elongated smith's bellow, oven and tools for the smithery as well as for the blacksmith. Here was formed metal for strengthening wagons and the repairing of agricultural tools . The smith's trade started to lose its importance with the growing of industrial mechanization.

Croatia-00703 - Smither (Blacksmith) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kumrovec - Birth House of Tito*

Croatia-00616 - Birth House of Tito by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kumrovec - a living museum*

Kumrovec by ex_magician, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Church of st. Roch in Virovitica*










http://www.virovitica.hr/


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Castle Pejačević in Virovitica*










http://www.virovitica.hr/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb VII*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka bridge on A1 motorway*

Most Krka na A1 by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krka bridge on A1 motorway*

Most Krka na A1 by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli Manastir - a new gym*









by Szklenár János, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25190118?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli Manastir - Health Centre*









by Szklenár János, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41239822?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli Manastir - centre*









by gdobos, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2568285?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli Manastir - bus station*









by Meler Tomo, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13655356?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli Manastir*









by Ok.Lviv, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84527311?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cavtat* by me 

Cavtat by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cavtat* by me 

Cavtat by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cavtat* by me 

Cavtat by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cavtat* by me 

Cavtat by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cavtat* by me 

Cavtat by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 

DSCF2011_DSCF2012 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar (2)*









*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar (3)*









*by me.*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Island Vis - Near the port of Vis*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dubrovnik - Church of Sveti Vlaho*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dubrovnik - Bracera - type of the boat*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zorkovac - Railroad bridge over river Kupa*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Skradin - View to Skradin*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dubrovnik*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Pravutina - Boats in the shadow on river Kupa*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Island Vis - Detail from Komiža*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj on the Island of Lošinj*

1998-08 KVARNER BUCHT 005 by Albert ˘ bognerart.eu, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj on the Island of Lošinj*

Mali Lošinj by Morton1905, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj on the Island of Lošinj*

1353 R Mali Lošinj by Morton1905, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj - view from Straža*









by Boris Frković, Google+
https://plus.google.com/photos/+BorisFrkovic/albums/5719076221028172849?banner=pwa


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lightning over Losinj*

munja sa unpiljka by Nemo00007, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lošinj sunset*

Losinj-zalazak-cumulus by Nemo00007, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trakošćan Castle*

Castle by borisfrkovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fairytale castle Trakošćan*

Fairytale castle by borisfrkovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake and castle Trakošćan*

lake & castle - Trakošćan (04) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake and castle Trakošćan*

lake & castle - Trakošćan (03) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake and castle Trakošćan*

lake & castle - Trakošćan (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Trakošćan - reflection*

dvorac, Trakošćan by mdunisk, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk, Rijeka and Alps*

Silence and Distance
Morning on North Velebit. Rising sun spilled the color all over the Kvarner Bay, island of Krk, Krk island bridge, Rijeka city, and 215 km distant western Julian Alps, or groups of Kanin (2587m) in Slovenia and Jof Montasio (2752m) in Italy, which are peering above the layer of autumn mist

Silence and Distance by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Veli Lošinj, Lošinj island*


*_RJS2398* by Richard Silver on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lošinj island*


*_RJS2436* by Richard Silver on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lošinj island (2)*


*_RJS2645* by Richard Silver on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pompous*

And so Bura, crazy daughter of Velebit, returned from vacation, pompously as ever

Pompous by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*At end of the day*

The narrows between Peljesac and Korcula.

At end of the day by crazyhorse_mk, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*

Zagreb (03) - HNK by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan, a small old town in the north of Istria*

Grožnjan still called the city of artists, has over 30 studios

Grožnjan by Eelke de Blouw, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Saints Vitus, Modestus and Crescentia watching over Groznjan, Croatia*

Saints Vitus, Modestus and Crescentia watching over Groznjan, Croatia by Alen Ferina photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Early evening view the Mirna River valley from the hills above Grožnjan*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Typical Grožnjan house*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan, an old blacksmith's shop, today house for rent*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan at sunset*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Mažuranićev trg*









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook
by Nenad Lisac, Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Magic on the lake Bundek...*









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook
by Chilly Lili, Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Trg Europe*









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook
by Valentina Boronić, Facebook


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dramalj - Detail*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Šibenik - View from St. Mihovil fortress*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*View from Novigrad fortress*










Novigrad by Alx06


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Paklenica canyon*










Paklenica by Alx06


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Vruja bay and Biokovo mountain*










Zadvarje by Alx06


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zagreb* by me 

Zagreb by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Good evening from Vukovar - Christmas is coming*









by Vanja Vidaković, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/VanjaVidak...7251980725554/658528194264597/?type=1&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Good evening from Vukovar*









by Vanja Vidaković, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/VanjaVidakovicPhotography/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Good evening from Vukovar*









by Vanja Vidaković, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/VanjaVidakovicPhotography/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Good evening from Vukovar - arrived reindeer, means Christmas is coming*









by Vanja Vidaković, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/VanjaVidakovicPhotography/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novalja panorama*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica*










b<y me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sinj*










by Ilija Veselica


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by MPeti, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula*









*old town* by Matthias Klaiber on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj* by Andrew Barker on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb Old Town*

1296 by cristianachivarria, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tulove grede on the southern Velebit and the Chapel of St. Francis*

The chapel was built in 1848 by Josip Kajetan Knežić, builder of road called Theresiana, which passes near Tulove grede










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lighthouse on the island Prvić*









by Kosić, fotozine.org
http://www.pticica.com/slike/prvic/1457081


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town of Krk*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town of Krk - two bell towers before sunset*









by me


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kvarner bay and Rijeka seen by train*

by me 

Kvarner bay seen by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kvarner bay and Rijeka seen by train*

by me 

Kvarner bay seen by train by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The old oak - Šibice at Zaprešić*

old oak (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek - Kapucinska street*

Untitled by Roko Poljak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn mood....*

Autumn mood.... by toncheetah, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar (7)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar (8)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar (9)*









*by me. *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

Walking in night on bek of river Drava by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

Shining by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*

Walking on the river Drava in Osijek by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka: "Walker" on the Corso*









by croatian forumer *baredice
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod by night*









by Originalni Digitalni, Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod by night (II)*









by Originalni Digitalni, Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slavonski Brod by night (III)*









by Originalni Digitalni, Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Ban Jelačić Square*









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Radićeva street*









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia Timelapse 2014 - let the pictures dance...*





by Pyari, Youtube.com
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIM6NNpYBO8


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Ban Jelačić Square*

Zagreb (05) - Ban Jelačić Square by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Advent wreath on the square Bana Josipa Jelačića in the city Karlovac*

Advent wreath by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dying Day Comes to Life*

South wind was pushing the clouds all day on the Dinaric Alps, and then suddenly there was light, on the Kozjak (1206m) and Svilaja (1505m) mountains. View from Promina mountain

Dying Day Comes to Life by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dream lending library - National Library in Zagreb*

dream lending library by cherryspicks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Summer in the city - Zagreb*

summer in the city by cherryspicks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - fine detail*

christianized by cherryspicks, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor - ready for Christmas (IV)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor - ready for Christmas (V)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Dubrovnik, Croatia* by Albert Tan on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik (II)*


*Dubrovnik, Croatia* by Albert Tan on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik (III)*


*Dubrovnik* by Albert Tan on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River in Lika (I)*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=646871


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River in Lika (II)*

Winter reflections








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=646836


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River in Lika (III)*

Mills on Majerovo vrilo, one of the sources of the river Gacka








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=646778


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River in Lika (IV)*

Dawning on Gacka








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=646654


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River in Lika (V)*

Dawning on Gacka 2








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=646711


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River in Lika (VI)*

Winter reflections 2








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=646988


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*South Velebit: Tulove grede*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*National park Paklenica canyon, Velebit*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Taxi, Opatija*

Taxi, Opatija riviera, Croatia by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunrise in Opatija*

Sunrise at Opatija by tamilian / photo-capture.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me. *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View to Korčula*

islands by crazyhorse_mk, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Coastline*

The view from the west to the narrows between Peljesac (left) and Korcula (right).

coastline by crazyhorse_mk, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rab island*


*Rab, Croatia* by zsolt kudar on* flickr*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Crikvenica*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Winter in Karlovac parks*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Biograd na moru*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb - Tkalčićeva Street*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Belavići - Bridge over river Mrežnica*










by me


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Krk bridge seen from train*

by me 

Krk bridge by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sveta Nedelja (I)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sveta Nedelja (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*Plitvice Lakes* by szefi on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (II)*









*Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia* by szefi on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (III)*









*Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia* by szefi on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Ban Jelačić Square*

Zagreb (06) - Ban Jelačić Square by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - What remains of Rome*

What remains of Rome by Pedro NC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Istarska

IMG_0488_export by nagygergely.hu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IMG_0573_export by nagygergely.hu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rovinj 

Rovinj at sunset by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pula

Rovinj by wagnerandreas669, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pula

inside Pula Amphitheater by Sheri Sandes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zadar

Zadar, Croatia (4) by RogersPics., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zadar

Zadar, HR by Matej Loncko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Holiday atmosphere in Rijeka*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Holiday atmosphere in Rijeka II*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Porec - Croatie by xalub33, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Zrinjevac 12/2014*









by Bojan Bilas
Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lampione above Zagreb 12/22/2014*









by Željko Kliska
Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lampione above Zagreb 12/22/2014*









by Marko Bik Martinovic
Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook

More on this link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812594&page=356


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag landscape and seascape*

Pag by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In the land of Pag (near Zubovići)*

In the land of Pag by Mi Piaci Silenziosa, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pag town, Pag island*


*Pag town, Pag Island, Croatia (6)* by RogersPics. on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*


*Trogir,Croatia (1)* by RogersPics. on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*croatia DSC00536* by Rolf Kamras on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje countryside*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula*









*croatia DSC00887* by Rolf Kamras on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula (II)*









*Blue planet* by  Michal Sleczek on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lokrum island*









*Shine on* by Michal Sleczek on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*First snow - Gorski kotar region*

first snow by DaliborMulc, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset road, Gorski kotar region*

Sunset Road by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor and stream Gradna*

Samobor - uz Gradnu ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun behind the morning mist*









by gerephoto, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1151&list=10515&element=310905


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - The shining sphere above the Forum (I)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - The shining sphere above the Forum (II)*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*'Milky Water' Dubrovnik, Croatia, Eastern Europe* by am imag3s on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stari grad, Hvar island*









*Croatia 2014* by Hung Hung on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar*









*Zadar* by Etienne Froment on *flickr*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Perivoj Josipa Vrbanića*

Snowing by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Old Harbor Dubrovnik*

Old Harbor by stevelamb007, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Snow over river boats*

Snow over river boats by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Novi Dvori in Zaprešić*

castle - Novi Dvori (03) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac winter time - rail bridge over river Kupa*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula*









*0166* by Hayden Bairstow on* flickr*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac winter time - Hotel Korana*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac winter time - Bridge on river Kupa between Banija and Gaza (parts of Karlovac)*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac winter time - Karlovac parks under the snow*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac winter time - Pedestrian bridge over river Korana*











by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









*Ten more miles* by Michal Sleczek on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska (II)*









*Above all* by Michal Sleczek on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*In the garden of dispersion* by Michal Sleczek on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*

Dubrovnik, Stradun by stefano.kerobba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama view in Split*

Panorama view in Split by Kuyavia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka by night*









by Arsen Miletić, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/arsen.miletic?fref=photo


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me. *  -- *Samobor - uz Gradnu... C/B*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*River Korana, Karlovac*









*River Korana in daybreak* by Oliver Švob on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tićan near Višnjan - observatory*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tićan - observatory and the old church of St. Panteleon*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*


*Cavtat in Winter* by Stefan Rohlaender on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke (near Slunj)*

Rastoke........ by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor - museum*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor - main square*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor - wooden bridge*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Untitled_Vertorama1wd* by Deon Kotze on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten*









*Primosten-August-2014-Morning-Shot* by Ralph Punkenhofer on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









*608439253975374* by Pint Maws on *flickr*


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod - Petnja lake*


Author: Vlatko Šplihal, facebook


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke*









by kosic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=8477&list=37377&element=648501


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ivanec, Zagorje region*









*Zagorje* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ivanec, Zagorje region (II)*









*Zagorje* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula in winter*

Korcula in winter....... by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*


*Croatie* by Xavier Bouchevreau on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lošinj island*









*IMG_4778* by  Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rab island*









*IMG_2197* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rab island (II)*









*IMG_1995* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Castle in Pazin*









Pazin Castle by Dick Dangerous, on Flickr


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Opatija - Lungo mare*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Opatija - Little port under snow*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Cold winter morning on river Korana*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rijeka - Snow over the so called "Death channel"*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Volosko - Lungo mare*











by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The sea seen from Dubrovnik walls* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar*









*2014_09_06EOS-5D-Mark-III3899wd* by  Deon Kotze on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









*2014_09_13EOS-5D-Mark-III4701wd* by  Deon Kotze on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik - The Cathedral of St. James*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik - The Cathedral of St. James (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Baranja vineyards*









banska kosa,Baranja... by snakedriver, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Varaždin*









Miljenko Stančić Square by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Krilo Jesenice, seaside village near Split*










by me :cheers:


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula*









*DSC08657 Korcula hd* by Martin Passchier on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









*DSC07175 Split Croatia* by  Martin Passchier on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Butori abyss*

North of Istria, near Šterna and Grožnjan










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Kutjevo*









Kutjevo by dclarson, on Flickr


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Biograd na moru - Twins*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*DugaResa - River Mrežnica*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Skradin - Bridge over river Krka*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Gundulićeva street*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dubrovnik - View from hill Srđ*











by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Virovitica, town hall*










by me


----------



## World's Eye (Jan 18, 2015)

I love these roofs.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Drniš*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Drniš (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*Cavtat, Croatia 001* by IP Maesstro on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river waterfall*









*Krka-Wasserfall* by Hans-Peter Hein on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Postira, Brač island*









*Fine Day* by Zoran M. on* flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula nightscape*









by Bojan Širola, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/BojanSirola


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Slavonski Brod*









Fountain. by Originalni Digitalni, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Našice - castle Pejačević*









Dvorac Pejačević - Našice by RobertStok, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*River Korana*









Two bridges by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Karlovac*









Karlovac Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Vukovar*









Vukovar, December 2012 by MyCentury, on Flickr

Largest Croatian city on Danube river. It got its name from river Vuka that flows through historic center of Vukovar and into the Danube river.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Adriatic coast near Dubrovnik*









*Croatia/Dalmatian Coast* by Zen Voyager on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Adriatic coast near Dubrovnik (II)*









*Croatia/Dalmatian Coast* by Zen Voyager on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Adriatic coast near Dubrovnik (III)*









*Croatia/Dalmatian Coast* by Zen Voyager on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Adriatic coast near Dubrovnik (IV)*









*Croatia/Dalmatian Coast* by Zen Voyager on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brna, Korčula island*









*Brna* by Stoimen Stoimenov on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brna, Korčula island (II)*









*Brna* by Stoimen Stoimenov on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš*









*Omis* by  Piolla90 on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cycling through the small island of Ilovik near the island of Lošinj*





by David Toić Toic


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Novigrad, Dalmatia*









*karin058* by  rudy photo on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Baška, Krk island*









*baska748sea* by  rudy photo on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Baška, Krk island (II)*









*baska751* by rudy photo on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krk island*









*krk803boat* by rudy photo on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mlini near Dubrovnik*









*Mlini, Croatia 002* by  IP Maesstro on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kosinj*









*bridge in kosinj* by Mate Zec on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar*


*Zadar, Croatia (10)* by RogersPics. on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rovanjska bay and Velebit mountain*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrkopalj under snow, Gorski kotar region*









by Stanislav Horaček, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Mrkopalj


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrkopalj under snow, Gorski kotar region II*









by Stanislav Horaček, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Mrkopalj


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*The Chapel of Our Lady of Sorrows (built in 1763, Baroque) in Zagreb*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek*









A003387-R1-16-16A by ddakki, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zagreb - Mirogoj cemetery*









Crkva "Krista Kralja" - Mirogoj by birdtracks, on Flickr

The Mirogoj Cemetery is considered to be one of the most beautiful cemetery parks in Europe and, because of its design, numbers among the more noteworthy landmarks in the City of Zagreb.
The cemetery inters members of all religious groups: Catholic, Orthodox, Muslim, Jewish, Protestant, Latter Day Saints and irreligious graves can all be found.
In the arcades are the last resting places of many famous Croatians.

The cemetery was created in 1876 on a plot of land owned by the linguist Ljudevit Gaj. Architect Hermann Bollé designed the main building. The construction of the arcades, the cupolas, and the church in the entryway was begun in 1879. Work was finished in 1929.


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*The Art Pavilion (built in 1898, Art Nouveau) in Zagreb*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnik bell ringers (Grobnički dondolaši)*










by me 

Zvončari (the bellmen) is the characteristic folk custom maintained in the region around Rijeka, Croatia. It was added to UNESCO's Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity in 2009.[1]

The custom dates to pagan antiquity, and remains typical for this region. The primary task of Zvončari is to scare away evil spirits of winter and to stir up new spring-time cycle. During the Rijeka Carnival time Zvončari march from village to village throughout the region, following the same centuries-old route, making an extraordinary amount of noise, fueled in part by the wine provided by the locals en route.

The standard Zvončar costume includes white trousers, striped shirt, and a sheepskin throw. In their hands they hold a "balta" or "bačuka" - a stylized mace, and around the waist one or more big brass bells. The costume varies from village to village; for example, Zvončari of Halubje and Grobnik (Dondolaši) wear special stylized masks representing fantastic animal heads, while Zvončari of Žejane and Brgud wear "flower hats".

A legend tells that Zvončari scared away invading Tatars or Turks. According to the legend the shepherds put masks on their heads, belted on bells, and produced a deafening noise that scared the enemy away. From that time on, a mace became part of the standard equipment of Zvončari.

With their impressive appearance, Zvončari have become something of a tourist attraction, participating regularly in the international Rijeka Carnival.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnik bell ringers (Grobnički dondolaši) II*










by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Croatian TMK 2200 tram, Zagreb*










by me


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Croatian TMK 2200 tram, Zagreb*










by me


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Ban Jelačić Square, Zagreb*










by me


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*St Dismas Chapel, Zagreb*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ Fun fact, only few churches and chapels in the world are named after St. Dismas, not more then 10, this one in Zagreb is one of those.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Castle Eltz - Vukovar*









Dvorac Eltz, Vukovar by Marko Duvnjak, on Flickr

Built in 1749. it's the largest baroque castle in Slavonija. During the 1991. the castle was bombed by Jugoslav National Army and has suffered a great amount of damage. Renovation began in 2008., and was finished in 2011. Today, castle is home to museum of city Vukovar.

Photo before renovation


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Krizevci*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Stari Grad on Hvar island*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Halubje bell ringers (Halubajski zvončari) III*

tradition .....
tradition........ by arsen miletic, on Flickr 

Zvončari (the bellmen) is the characteristic folk custom maintained in the region around Rijeka, Croatia. It was added to UNESCO's Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity in 2009.[1]

The custom dates to pagan antiquity, and remains typical for this region. The primary task of Zvončari is to scare away evil spirits of winter and to stir up new spring-time cycle. During the Rijeka Carnival time Zvončari march from village to village throughout the region, following the same centuries-old route, making an extraordinary amount of noise, fueled in part by the wine provided by the locals en route.

The standard Zvončar costume includes white trousers, striped shirt, and a sheepskin throw. In their hands they hold a "balta" or "bačuka" - a stylized mace, and around the waist one or more big brass bells. The costume varies from village to village; for example, Zvončari of Halubje and Grobnik (Dondolaši) wear special stylized masks representing fantastic animal heads, while Zvončari of Žejane and Brgud wear "flower hats".

A legend tells that Zvončari scared away invading Tatars or Turks. According to the legend the shepherds put masks on their heads, belted on bells, and produced a deafening noise that scared the enemy away. From that time on, a mace became part of the standard equipment of Zvončari.

With their impressive appearance, Zvončari have become something of a tourist attraction, participating regularly in the international Rijeka Carnival.

<---- Grobnik bell ringers (Grobnički dondolaši) I

<---- Grobnik bell ringers (Grobnički dondolaši) II


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Halubje bell ringers (Halubajski zvončari) IV*

tradition by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Crikvenica*









*crikvenica23* by rudy photo on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brna, Korčula island*









*Brna,Croatia* by Stoimen Stoimenov on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula island*









*Priscapac IMG_6544m(3)* by maxo1965 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*


*The antique paradise* by Paulina Jackiewicz on *flickr*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*IMGP3011* by  Hrvoje Topic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (II)*









*IMGP3165* by  Hrvoje Topic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (III)*









*IMGP3206* by Hrvoje Topic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (IV)*









*IMGP3234* by Hrvoje Topic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula island*


*Mediterranean blue...* by Paulina Jackiewicz on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Postira, Brač island*









*20140628165258.jpg* by David Elmlund on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko lake and mountain Risnjak in late afternoon, Gorski kotar region*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*Cavtat, Croatia 003* by IP Maesstro on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Paklenica National Park*


*Paklenica National Park, Croatia* by Wandering Klotzes on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Paklenica National Park (II)*









*paklenica-pogled6* by Danijel Dujmović on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Paklenica National Park (III)*









*paklenica-pogled1* by Danijel Dujmović on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vinjerac with Paklenica National Park in the background*









*Vinjerac with Paklenica National Park in the background, Croatia* by Daniel Newcombe on *flickr*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sea, sun, mountains, snow ... all within a few kilometers!*

Anica kuk (712m) and its 400m high rock face rise above canyon of Velika Paklenica. This is quite a rare sight in Paklenica because usually snow doesn't fall so low and when it does mostly it is in combination with powerful Bura wind so it can't hold up on surfaces.
2.2.2015. Paklenica NP









by Aleksandar Gospić, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skradin*









*Skradin, Krka, Croatia* by Daniel Newcombe on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*View on Paklinski islands from Hvar town*









*Pakleni Islands from Hvar Town, Hvar, Croatia* by Daniel Newcombe on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brela*









*Liskamen Beach, Brela, Dalmatian Coast, Croatia* by Daniel Newcombe on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brela (II)*









*Liskamen Beach, Brela, Dalmatian Coast, Croatia* by  Daniel Newcombe on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









by Boris Kačan, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.213314802057172.57417.194969763891676&type=1


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Klek*









*Road to Dubrovnik 2* by Michal_Pl on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Čiovo island*









*Gospa od Prizidnice* by Michal_Pl on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Orebić, Pelješac peninsula*









*Orebić - Pelješac peninsula* by Michal_Pl on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*The river Neretva valley*









*Opuzen* by Michal_Pl on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island*









*Hvar Harbor* by electronics_dr on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mega altocumulus lenticularis over frozen Nin near Zadar*









by Boris Kačan, Facebook
https://hr-hr.facebook.com/boris.kacan.photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rabac*


*Rabac* by VOYAGE Gruppenreisen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rabac (II)*


*Rabac* by  VOYAGE Gruppenreisen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rabac (III)*


*Rabac* by VOYAGE Gruppenreisen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*


*Medulin* by VOYAGE Gruppenreisen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Adriatic coast of Croatia ...*









*At anchor - Croatia* by Steve Lamb on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke village*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Topoljski Buk waterfall*

Stars and I observe 22m high Topoljski Buk waterfall on Krčić river as it crashes through the cold winter night into the spring of Krka river near Knin









by Aleksandar Gospić, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brseč, Istria*









*Brseč, Istria _MG_3340m(2)* by maxo1965 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vela Luka, Korčula island*









*Vela Luka (Korčula island) _MG_1167m(2)* by  maxo1965 on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Senj*









*Windpark Senj* by Tomislav Mavrovic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









*Croatia* by Álmos Bálint on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir (II)*









*Croatia* by Álmos Bálint on *flickr*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Selce near Crikvenica*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb - St. Marko Church*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Duga Resa - Detail from river Mrežnica*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Zagreb - On the benches*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Duga Resa - Natural frame for reflection*











by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lepenica Lake near Fužine, Gorski kotar region*









by Pauk62, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/krugovi/1464934


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zaprešić*


*castle - Novi Dvori (05)* by  Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mljet island*









*Ile de Mljet* by Orélie FusO on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mljet island (II)*









*Ile de Mljet* by Orélie FusO on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









*2014_09_14EOS-5D-Mark-III4843wd* by Deon Kotze on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island (II)*









*2014_09_15EOS-5D-Mark-III4988wd* by Deon Kotze on* flickr









*


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Walls of Dubrovnik and Minceta tower*

Murallas y Torre Minceta, Dubrovnik by imones (Íñigo Montaña), on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gacka river, Lika-Senj county*

gack by njaminjami, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*









*Plitvice National Park, Croatia* by Steve Lamb on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park (II)*









*Velike Kaskade at Plitvice National Park, Croatia* by Daniel Newcombe on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park (III)*









*Plitvice...fuente de agua.* by Juan Diego Mendoza Miran on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park (IV)*









*Plitvice...donde el agua es cristal.* by Juan Diego Mendoza Miran on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*

MagoUmago, Istria, Croatia by Alen Ferina photography, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš*









*Omis- Pirates of the Adriatic Sea* by Torsten C on *Panoramio*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dugi otok (Long island)*









*Spectacular cliffs of Dugi Otok* by Torsten C on *Panoramio*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bilo near Primošten*









*Bilo - Primošten 8-2013 By Pato* by Patrik BRNA on *Panoramio*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bilo near Primošten (II)*









*Bilo - Primošten 8-2013 By Pato* by Patrik BRNA on *Panoramio*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bilo near Primošten (III)*









*Bilo - Primošten 8-2013 By Pato* by Patrik BRNA on *Panoramio*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









*DSC_0163* by Flame_7 on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istrian nightscape*









by Bojan Širola, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/BojanSirola


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dubrovnik* by me 

Dubrovnik by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pula*









*Pula* by Sami Hashem on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*What Lies Underneath* by Sami Hashem on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krk, Krk island*









*krk801* by  rudy photo on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija*









*opatija07* by  rudy photo on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija (II)*









*opatija23* by  rudy photo on* flickr*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Biograd na moru - Detail from the port*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Duga Resa - River Mrežnica*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rijeka - Delta*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Slunj - Rafting on river Korana*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Slunj - Rastoke waterfalls*











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Zavižan, North Velebit*

On top of Croatia! by Cortez_CRO, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Split commieblocks* - *Pujanke and Sućidar neighborhood*

Untitled by bruskelanders, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Split commieblocks*

Untitled by bruskelanders, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Palace and gallery Mestrovic in Split III*










By Lidija Lolić


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dinara*









Dinara by Damir Barić - Real estate photographer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Now You See Me, Now You Don’t*

Sunrise in the plains of Ravni Kotari in Zadar hinterland. Just after Velebit cleared itself from clouds new ones are already gathering

Now You See Me, Now You Don’t by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Croatian national theater in Split*










By Lidija Lolić


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island*









*IMG_7540* by Sheree Blechynden on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*


*Split* by Carolina on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island*









*Hvar* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island (II)*









*Hvar, Croatia* by Colin Sabin on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dock and City Walls* by  Rich Smith on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik (II)*









*High Rooftops* by  Rich Smith on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik (III)*









*Western Wall 2* by  Rich Smith on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik (IV)*









*Rocks and Watchtower* by  Rich Smith on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bibinje*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Osijek Vojakovacki village, Prigorje region*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten*









*Primosten, Croatia* by  Le Khoan Hong Vu on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb by night*









*Zagreb by night* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb by night (II)*









*Zagreb by night* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb by night (III)*









*Zagreb-32.jpg* by Helmut Wendeler aus Hanau on *flickr*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Island Vis*









Vis blues by marin.tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrlika*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrlika (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Gospić*









*Tale in 3 Colors* by  Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*View to Rovinj - Croatia* by Robert Smrekar on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*View from Velebit mountain*









*View from Kiza, Velebit* by **** on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*View from Velebit mountain (II)*









*View from Kiza, Velebit* by **** on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*The Northern Velebit National Park*









*The Northern Velebit National Park* by **** on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rožanski kukovi in North Velebit*


*Rozanski kukovi* by franko gambiraza photo © on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Bajer and Fužine, Gorski kotar region*









by disorder, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=998&list=12226&element=642849


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Splitska, Brač island*









*Splitska, Croatia* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Splitska, Brač island (II)*









*Splitska, Croatia* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bol, Brač island*









*Bol, Brac Island* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Milna, Brač island*









*Milna, Brac* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*









*Zagreb-24.jpg* by Helmut Wendeler aus Hanau on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb - Church of St. Mark and the Parliament building*









*Zagreb-17.jpg* by Helmut Wendeler aus Hanau on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb ...*









*Zagreb-16.jpg* by Helmut Wendeler aus Hanau on *flickr*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Senj - Fortress Nehaj*









Fortress in Senj, Croatia-3 by yachtrent, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Šibenik - view on cathedral*









Sibenik Cathedral, Croatia 3 by yachtrent, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









*Summerday -Split* by Jonas Raphael on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split - riva*









*split-riva-108 *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split - riva (II)*









*split-riva-101 *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split - peristil*









*split-peristil-021 *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split - peristil (II)*









*split-peristil-011 *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island*









*Croatia Hvar island, Hvar town* by  Lucie van Dongen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island (II)*









*Croatia Hvar island, Hvar town* by  Lucie van Dongen on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island (III)*









*Croatia Hvar island, Hvar town* by  Lucie van Dongen on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stari grad, Hvar island*









*Croatia Hvar island, Stari Grad* by  Lucie van Dongen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cres island*









*Solaris 36 OD auf Cres 2014-09-13&14* by martin steinthaler on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*


*Colourful Rovinj* by Federica Gentile on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj (II)*


*Colourful Rovinj* by Federica Gentile on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj (III)*


*Rovinj at sunset* by Federica Gentile on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Dubrovnik* by Federica Gentile on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vela Luka, Korčula island*


*Vela Luka (05)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik vineyards on the island of Krk*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik vineyards on the island of Krk (II)*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sutivan, Brač island*









*Sutivan, Brac* by Colin Sabin on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Supetar, Brač island*









*Supetar, Croatia* by Colin Sabin on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Postira, Brač island*


*Roofs* by Fjodor M. on *flickr*


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Draganić - Little hill called "Piramida"*











by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split (III)*









*Place de la République, Split* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar*









*Songe d'une nuit d'été, Zadar, Croatie* by Europe Trotter on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis, Vis island*









*Croatia* by Blane on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stiniva bay, Vis island*









*Croatia* by Blane on *flickr*


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pučišća, Brač island*










BBC - Travel - Adriatic coast


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*


*Plitvice* by Carolina on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (II)*


*Plitvice* by Carolina on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park*









*Krka National Park-HDR-4230-4232* by Gabriele Forni on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park (II)*









*Krka National Park-4220* by Gabriele Forni on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skradin*









*Skradin dal fiume Krka* by Gabriele Forni on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula, Korčula island*









*Harbor, Korčula* by Jim Wong on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ston*









*Saltworks, Ston* by Jim Wong on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rastoke*


*Rastoke (01)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## zdenko (Apr 26, 2013)

Rijeka...



















..by me.


----------



## zdenko (Apr 26, 2013)

Rijeka..



















..by me..


----------



## zdenko (Apr 26, 2013)

Rijeka...



















..by me.


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ Thank you Zdenko for the photos kay:

Please note that this is one pic per post kind of thread, so please stick to that rule


----------



## zdenko (Apr 26, 2013)

ok....


----------



## zdenko (Apr 26, 2013)

Crikvenica..


----------



## zdenko (Apr 26, 2013)

Fuzine..


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Cernik, Church of St. Peter and Paul*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/112321690


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb - Cathedral*









*Zagreb-9.jpg* by Helmut Wendeler aus Hanau on *flickr*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Suhopolje, Virovitica county in Slavonia*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik, croatia* by Ayano Komatsu on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velanov brijeg near Pazin - 28.12.2014.*









by Dinko Gubić, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/115312336 ---


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velanov brijeg near Pazin - 28.12.2014. (II)*









by Dinko Gubić, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/115312324


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Source of the river Cetina*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Source of the river Cetina (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Source of the river Cetina (III)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Top of cumulonimbus* by Daniel Pavlinovic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Danube river in Vučedol near Vukovar*









*Vučedol* by Vanja Vidaković on *Panoramio*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rijeka*









by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj island*


*looking for the summer* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*


*Plitvice Lakes National Park* by  Federica Gentile on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (II)*


*Plitvice Lakes National Park* by  Federica Gentile on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (III)*


*Plitvice Lakes National Park* by  Federica Gentile on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (IV)*


*Plitvice Lakes National Park* by  Federica Gentile on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zarečki krov (Zarecki roof) near Pazin*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Butoniga from Zamask, central Istria*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj island*


*Adriatic* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









*20140513CRO2821* by Ernesto Sardón Cantos on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rab island*









*20140508CRO1367* by Ernesto Sardón Cantos on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrbnik, Krk island*









*20140506CRO0988* by Ernesto Sardón Cantos on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Roman amphitheatre in Pula*









*20140505CRO0665* by Ernesto Sardón Cantos on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rastoke*


*Rastoke (02)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*Plitvice...fuente de agua.* by Juan Diego Mendoza Miranda on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (II)*









*Reflejos de Plitvice* by Juan Diego Mendoza Miranda on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (III)*









*Plitvice...donde el agua es cristal.* by Juan Diego Mendoza Miranda on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









*2014_09_15EOS-5D-Mark-III5014wd* by Deon Kotze on* flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama from Voz on the Island of Krk*

Voz Panorama by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stari Grad, Hvar island*









*Stari Grad / Croatia* by Dado on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









*Hvar / Croatia* by Dado on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jelsa, Hvar island*









*Jelsa, Hrvatska* by Dalius Juronis on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*


*Paradise Croatia* by Andreas Jo on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jelsa, Hvar island*


*Jelsa/Hvar* by Andreas Jo on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The old olive grove near Brtonigla*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park*









*Krka NP* by  Jonas Raphael on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park (II)*









* S**unny time - Krka NP* by  Jonas Raphael on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mljet island*









*The lake - Mljet* by  Jonas Raphael on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pučišća, Brač island*









*Beautiful Croatia* by Suraced on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krk island*









*Croatia, Krk island, Mala Luka bay* by Zlatko Kapovic on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Velebit*









*Velebit* by Eni Koko on* flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar panoramic*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Summer convection* by Daniel Pavlinovic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bol, Brač island*









*Croatia* by  Tomek Wysocki on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bol, Brač island (II)*









*Croatia* by  Tomek Wysocki on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bol, Brač island (III)*









*Croatia* by  Tomek Wysocki on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Draguć village, Istria*


*tranquillity* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*20100726_IlyaSt_03106_1366* by IlyaSt on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*20100723_IlyaSt_02642_1024* by IlyaSt on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (II)*









*20100723_IlyaSt_02548_1_1366* by IlyaSt on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (III)*









*20100723_IlyaSt_02592_1366* by IlyaSt on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (IV)*









*20100723_IlyaSt_02579_1366* by IlyaSt on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ludbreg*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ludbreg II*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split - layers of architecture*










by moi


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Grožnjan, Istria*


*historia Histriae* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula, Korčula island*









*23/9/13 The view of Korcula Town from the supermarket carpark* by Amanda McIntyre on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ludbreg III*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb: Spring in the city*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=655968


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue hour: Arena Zagreb*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=655695


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pag town, Pag island*









*Pag Island, Croatia* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pag island*









*Pag Island, Croatia* by Europe Trotter on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sućuraj, Hvar island*









*Lighthouse - Sućuraj, Island Hvar, Croatia* by  Josip Brombauer on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









*Mlaska, Hvar, Croatia (camping)* by  Josip Brombauer on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pag island*









*Road that leads nowhere, Pag Island* by Europe Trotter on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stari Grad, Hvar island*









*Stari Grad Riva* by  Hans Birger Nilsen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









*Surgical steel* by Michal Sleczek on *flickr*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

​


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Voz on the island of Krk and Krk bridge*

DSC07751 by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Voz on the island of Krk and Krk bridge (II)*

DSC07825 by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Voz on the island of Krk*

DSC07800 by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj island*









*Mali Losinj* by Manuel Chopard on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Lošinj, Lošinj island (II)*









*Mali Lošinj* by Emilio Pellegrinon on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ludbreg vineyards*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









*IMG_6070.jpg* by E Z on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska (II)*









*IMG_5845.jpg* by E Z on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park*









*Croatia* by Yann LEBULOT on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park (II)*









*Croatia* by Yann LEBULOT on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Spring in the city*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=656636


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Vlaška street*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=656747


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagorje region*


*Zagorje (11)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Castle Trakošćan*


*lake & castle - Trakošćan (06)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*River Krapina*


*river Krapina (01)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš*









*Omiš* by Ricardo Morales on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš (II)*









*Omiš* by Ricardo Morales on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš (III)*









*Omiš* by Ricardo Morales on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, stairs to and towards the Upper Town*

Milling stairs - Mlinske stube








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=656716


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, stairs to and towards the Upper Town (II)*

Capuchin stairs - Kapucinske stube








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=656865


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, stairs to and towards the Upper Town (III)*

Small steps - Male stube








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=656936


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis island*









*P7020314* by Davor R. on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skradin*









*Passage to tranquillity* by KSC CameraClub on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*The Adriatic ...*









*The Adriatic - Croatia* by  Aly Noureldin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*The Adriatic view ...*


*I wish you a sunny HBM!! * by Paulina Jackiewicz on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Slavonski Brod*


*Spring taking over.* by Originalni Digitalni on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Slavonski Brod (II)*


*Soft cover.* by Originalni Digitalni on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Slavonski Brod (III)*


*Kayak canoe and Dragon boat race* by Originalni Digitalni on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*River Bednja in Ludbreg*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*


*After busy night....* by  Tonino Filipovic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cetina - Church of St. Saviour*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cetina - Church ...*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik* by Faton Ademi on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*









*HNK (Zagreb)* by vladobgd on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fažana, Istria*

Fazana by val'dragon, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošcenice yesterday*










by me


----------



## oraisoopoopo (Jul 18, 2014)

Those photos are absolutely stunning :applause:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Mokošica, Dubrovnik*









By me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









*Trogir* by Renato Bareta on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Čiovo island*









*brnistra* by Renato Bareta on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Čiovo island (II)*









*cloudy day* by  Renato Bareta on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir archipelago*









*vijaž* by Renato Bareta on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*by me. *


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek - Tvrđa*










SOURCE


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb - Park Zrinjevac*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tulove grede - Velebit mountain*









*Tulove grede, NP Velebit, Croatia [OC] [2458x1523]* by Fredrik Håkansson on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kosinj*









*DSC_0013* by vladobgd on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









*_-31.jpg* by E Z on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Senj*









*Senj* by Csaba Ódor on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Senj (II)*









*Senj* by Csaba Ódor on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Promajna (III)*









*Boats in Promajna, Croatia* by  Szymon Dereg on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sipar Beach in Mošćenička Draga*









by me


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*RIVER CETINA- Omis Croatia*










likecroatia.com


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zmajevac - Baranja*










SOURCE


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*River Korana, Karlovac*


*river Korana (01)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*Beautiful Cavtat* by  Justin Smith on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten*









*Primosten - Croatia* by Jeroen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj harbor 2* by  twoplate on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









*08-DSC_1579-trogir* by Александр Журба on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Apatovec village in Prigorje region*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk town by night*

KRK by night by markus_langlotz, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes*









*Dive* by  Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*River Mrežnica*









*Small Peace of Heaven* by  Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Đakovo*









*08-DSC_3350-dzhakovo* by Александр Журба on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*08-DSC_3487-zagreb* by Александр Журба on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rab island*









*08-DSC_4202-rab* by Александр Журба on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk City And Mount Učka With First Snow (7-dec-2014)*

Krk City And Mount Učka (Monte Maggiore, 1401m) With First Snow, Kvarner, Croatia by stefano zerauschek, on Flickr


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek, Quadrille dance rehearsal


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek, Quadrille dance rehearsal


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Podgora*









*Podgora* by Tomasz Horowski on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Igrane*









*Igrane* by Tomasz Horowski on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zaton*









*Zaton* by Tomasz Horowski on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik* by Tomasz Horowski on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tučepi*









*Tucepi* by Tomasz Horowski on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Promajna*









*Promajna* by Tomasz Horowski on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vineyards hill above Ludbreg*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Apatovec village*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes*









*Diametral* by  Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr -- **While nature is awakening around Plitvice Lakes, Gola Plješivica (1646m) peak is still in winter attire









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb - Croatian National Theatre*


*Zagreb (11) - HNK* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Travel Guide: Croatia* by Continental Current on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vražji prolaz (Devil's passage) - part of the excursion Green vortex, Gorski Kotar region*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=657800


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vražji prolaz (Devil's passage) - part of the excursion Green vortex, Gorski Kotar region (II)*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=657909


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Srebreno*


*Srebreno, Croatia* by Camilla Korsnes on* flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb - Church of St. Mark*









*by me. *


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Ilok on Danube*










by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Ilok on Danube, castle of the Counts of Ilok and hamam*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Crikvenica - Sunset*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dramalj - Summer on the beach*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rijeka*










by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Pedestrian bridge on river Korana*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Reflections on river Korana*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Karlovac - Radićeva Street*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Castle Ozalj*









*Castle Ozalj on the cliff above river Kupa* by  Oliver Švob on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ozalj*









*On the Kupa riverbank* by Oliver Švob on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ozalj (II)*









*Hydropower plant "Munjara Karlovac"* by Oliver Švob on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Şukosan*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mala luka bay, Krk island*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Marina*









*Marina* by Susana Carbajales on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Baćina lakes*









*On the road* by Susana Carbajales on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Karlovac*









*Old carriage wandering on the streets* by Oliver Švob on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*by me. *


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Milan Z81 said:


> *On the road* by Susana Carbajales on *flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful white pale stone cliffs.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Erdut - orthodox monastery in Dalj planina*










SOURCE


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj, Croatia* by george nuich on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Karlovac*









*Walk along the river Kupa* by Oliver Švob on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagorje region*


*Zagorje (12)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Varaždin*


*castle - Varaždin (02)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj*

157 by antekatic365, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten - Early in the morning at the harbor*

Primosten ? Croatia by fotoRschaffer, on Flickr


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Beautiful;


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Zajarki, Zaprešić*


*lake Zajarki (31)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split - Regatta St. Duje*









*REGATA SV.DUJE* by  torcast on *flickr*

*"REGATTA ST.DUJE Occasion 100th anniversary of Croatian Rowing Club Gusar and day of St.Duje patron of Split,in city port was held race 
veterans in eight,between Cambridge,Oxford and CRC Gusar."*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Dubrovnik November 2012* by CBrug on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Baška Voda*









*DSC_3722* by  Hampus Nilsson on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









*Harbor of Markaska* by  Hampus Nilsson on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*

Vrsar, Croatia by Domenico Marchi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar - marina*

Vrsar Docks by CaSh's pic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skrad*


*path to communion* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









*Coming to Split* by george nuich on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Varaždin*


*Varaždin (05)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Klenovnik - Zagorje region*


*Zagorje (01) - Klenovnik* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr









*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek - Drava









Foto: Iva Pandurić


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pazin*









*Pazin Town* by george nuich on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









*20150428_155307.jpg* by  jsenniko on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Baćina lakes*









*IMG_0663.jpg* by  jsenniko on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skradinski buk, Krka national park*









*IMG_1009.jpg* by  jsenniko on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pag island old fortress*










by me


----------



## QFX23 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Varaždin*


*The pet castle* by  Anna Gorin on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šipan island*









*Island of Šipan* by Toni Hytönen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šipan island (II)*









*Boats in the harbour in Šipan* by Toni Hytönen on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lopud island*









*Island of Lopud* by Toni Hytönen on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Castle Ozalj*









*Ozalj Castle* by Miroslav Vajdic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Dubrovnik: View from Srđ* by Simon Zino on *flickr*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Voćin - gothic church of st. Mary*










SOURCE

It was built in 15th century and is one of best examples of gothic architecture in Slavonija region. It was left in ruins during the Ottoman occupation in 16th and 17th century, but was later restored at the end of 17th century. During the World war II. (1944.) it was badly damaged and burned. It's renovation began in 1971. and lasted till 1984. On the 14. December 1991. during the Serbian aggression on Croatia, Serbian military forces destroyed the church with explosives. Reconstruction of the church began in 2002. and was finished in 2011.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko lake and Risnjak after sunset*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veli Losinj*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Murter archipelago*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Soline bay on the island of Krk*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The island of Krk: Remains of St. Peter's church on the shore of the Soline bay*

From the died-out villages of the Dobrinj Region, the toponyms of which have been preserved, we would like to highlight Šugare (located next to Rudine). Not far from this village that died out in the first decade of the 19th century, there is an ancient site called Saint Peter (Sveti Petar) dominated by an authentic landscape and the remnants of a medieval chapel dedicated to the saint to whom the keys to heaven have been entrusted. A piece of this earthly heaven awaits you in this part of the Dobrinj Region. Go in and see for yourselves. It’s open!









by me


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Zagreb*









By me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun from Rakotule*









by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis island*









*Croatia-1463.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis island (II)*









*Croatia-1462.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Komiža, Vis island*









*Croatia-1423.jpg* by Meg on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skradin*









*Lullaby* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*









*Croatia-1943.jpg* by Meg on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis island*









*Croatia-1393.jpg* by Meg on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stiniva bay, Vis island*









*Croatia-1317.jpg* by Meg on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stiniva bay, Vis island (II)*









*Croatia-1329.jpg* by Meg on *flickr









*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Aaaah Croatia, one of my favorites and beautiful countries in the world!!! :drool:


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrbovsko*









*Vrbovsko City* by matejmrvos on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenice in spring*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Untitled by Monica Forss, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stražica Lighthouse on the island Prvić*









by kosic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=8477&list=37377&element=658918


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Završje near Grožnjan, Istria*









by Bojan Širola, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/BojanSirola


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bjelovar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mali Losinj*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Velebit mountain*









*Chatedral* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Višnjica, Podravina region*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Višnjica, Podravina region (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Učka to the northern part of Istria*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=657743


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Draguć, Istria*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=657675


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka and mountain Učka*

Rijeka by ****, on Flickr


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Split - Morning on Riva*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Split - Riva*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Split - View from the ferryboat*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Komiža, Island Vis - View*











by me


----------



## dubovac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Biševo Island*











by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bjelovar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ludbreg*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*


*Hvar, Croatia* by James Meszaros on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj by night* by Roman Avdagić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj (II)*









*delfin* by Roman Avdagić on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik, Croatia* by R3li3nt on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Skradin*









*Krka, Croatia* by R3li3nt on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*Seaview in Croatia* by Aleksej on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Motovun*









*Motovun* by KADRIRAJ ME on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis island*









*Croatia-1102.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis island (II)*









*Croatia-1108.jpg* by Meg on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis island (III)*









*Croatia-1121.jpg* by Meg on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*3rd MOUNTAIN RACE OF MARINE traditional boats - Fužine, lake Bajer 17/05/2015.*

Fužine,Croatia by arsen miletic, on Flickr

More: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216422&page=123


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*3rd MOUNTAIN RACE OF MARINE traditional boats - Fužine, lake Bajer 17/05/2015. (II)*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*3rd MOUNTAIN RACE OF MARINE traditional boats - Fužine, lake Bajer 17/05/2015. (III)*









by me 

More: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216422&page=123


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*3rd MOUNTAIN RACE OF MARINE traditional boats - Fužine, lake Bajer 17/05/2015. (IV)*









by deepwater, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=5958&list=28190&element=659183


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik* by Abi on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Višnjica, Podravina region*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Višnjica, Podravina region (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Višnjica, Podravina region (III)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*View from sea - Church Sveta Eufemija - Rovinj - Croatia* by Robert Smrekar on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Velebit sunset*









*End of a Journey* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*

*End of Sun's daily journey observed from Velebit range, high above the Velika Paklenica valley. At the back is Adriatic sea and Croatia's 
indented coast with islands* -- Author


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ložišća, Brač island*









*towns_cities_01_3361_536385_kolokolnya_loziska_croatia_8736x5824* by Ivan Ivanov on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rijeka*









*Rijeka* by Tomislav Ćuto on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula island*









*Sailing Croatia* by Mat Scudds on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









*Hvar, Hvar* by Mat Scudds on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Poreč by cairistine, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria (II)*

Poreč / Parenzo Croazia by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek - Quadrilla


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek - Quadrilla


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bjelovar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Home made coal production plant known as "Vuglenica" in Prigorje region*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Greek-catholic cathedral in Krizevci*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*Steg im Plitvicka Jezera Nationalpark* by Dominik Schraudolf on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj sunset*









*Sonnenuntergang in Rovinj* by Dominik Schraudolf on *flickr









*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Bedemgrad - Našice*










Medieval fortress Bedemgrad, or what is left from it. It is believed that the tower had six levels. It was located near old Roman road that lead to Mursa (today Osijek).

SOURCE


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Split:*

Split by GdH, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Velebit mountain*









*IMG_9402-110* by Károly Győrfi on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Velebit mountain (II)*









*IMG_9324-72* by Károly Győrfi on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Velebit mountain (III)*









*IMG_9344-82* by Károly Győrfi on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Semić: Istrian pastures under Ćićaria*









by Kosić, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/istarski-pasnjaci/1471479


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Hvar*


By Ksenija Cerjan, facebook


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park*









*Krka, Croatia* by R3li3nt on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park (II)*









*Krka, Croatia* by R3li3nt on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park (III)*









*Krka, Croatia* by R3li3nt on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park (IV)*









*Krka, Croatia* by R3li3nt on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









*Croatia-0994.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split (II)*









*Croatia-1022.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The gardens of flowers with rocks at Mrs. Anita (Slum, Ćićaria, Istria)*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The gardens of flowers with rocks at Mrs. Anita (Slum, Ćićaria, Istria)*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb - Lotrščak tower*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









*sl1-139* by Tonka Kovacic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*Plitvice Lakes National Park* by  Mengti on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park (II)*









*Plitvice Lakes National Park* by  Mengti on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jablanac*









*IMG_9209-29* by Károly Győrfi on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zavratnica cove*









*IMG_9642-212* by Károly Győrfi on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Velebit mountain*









*IMG_9605-198* by Károly Győrfi on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka by fmagay, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Varaždin - Old town*


*castle - Varaždin (04)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*River Kupa, Karlovac*









*High water and blue sky* by Oliver Švob on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rijeka*









*Fiumare 2015.* by arsen miletic on *flickr*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Danube river in Vučedol near Vukovar*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*Nationalpark Plitvicer Seen - Croatia* by Robert Smrekar on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mimice*









*Beautiful Adriatic Beach and Mimice Village on Omis Riviera in the Evening, Dalmatia, Croatia* by Andrey Omelyanchuk on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Petrova gora*









*The hilly landscape with point of view to Petrova gora* by Oliver Švob on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak South Wind Seastorm*

26-12-2013

Cape Kamenjak South Wind Seastorm by Stefano Zerauschek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak: South Seastorm*

26-12-2013

South Seastorm by Stefano Zerauschek, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









*Croatia-0762.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*Nationalpark Plitvicer Seen - Croatia* by Robert Smrekar on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kaštel Gomilica*









*Free City of Braavos, Game of Thrones, Croatia* by Bokeh & Travel on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*by me. *


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cepidlak village in Prigorje region*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bjelovar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## MrFrancis (May 24, 2015)

Kaštel Gomilica, beautiful picture!


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Đakovo*










SOURCE


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kaštel Gomilica*



MrFrancis said:


> Kaštel Gomilica, beautiful picture!


* Another one then ...*









*Fortified islet of Gomilica, Kastela, Croatia* by Bokeh & Travel on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plava Grota beach, Cres island*


*Plava Grota Beach* by Tim Ertl on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Bok beach, Cres island*


*Beach of Mali Bok* by Tim Ertl on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*


*Rovinj Waterfront | Church of St. Euphemia | Istria* by Tim Ertl on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac and Velika Paklenica Canyon in the background*

Vinjerac. by ive kosic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag after sunset from south side*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Art Nouveau detail from Split*










Photo by me.


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Split, Pjaca square*










Photo by me.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The island of Pag: olives from peninsula Lun*

On the peninsula Lun grow entire forests of olives older than 1600 years. There's even olive older than 2000 years.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac by night*

Rabac at night (croatia) by M S, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*Nationalpark Plitvicer Seen - Croatia* by Robert Smrekar on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Beach of Sveti Jakov* by Tim Ertl on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik sunset*









*Game of Sunset* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag bay from the pass above the town of Pag*










by me


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

osijek031


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lastovo island*


*Skrivena luka (01)* by Vlado Ferenčić on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bol, Brač island*









*Bol village* by Brian Agnew on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik*









*Projekt revitalizacije tvrđave sv. Ivana - prije uređenja* by Grad Sibenik on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik (II)*









*Projekt revitalizacije tvrđave sv. Ivana - prije uređenja* by Grad Sibenik on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik (III)*









*Šibenik* by Grad Sibenik on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*









*Tibor Dinka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Part of Pula from Gornji Kamenjak*









*Enes Seferagić, GradPula.com*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pag town, Pag island*









*Croatie - Ile de Pag* by  Ynosang ¨PhOtO on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dugi otok (Long island)*









*Croatia 2014* by  Iveta Dragoun on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac and Velika Paklenica Canyon in the background*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river, suspension bridge and Loska rocks; Gorski kotar region*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=660871


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Untitled by Monica Forss, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Fireworks festival in Zagreb*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Fireworks festival in Zagreb (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brela*









*Before the Storm* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Biograd na moru*










bym e


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice NP*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*2015-05-20 Croatia Cavtat* by ammolchun on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Ston*









*2015-05-18 Croatia Mali Ston* by ammolchun on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Motovun*









*2015-05-13 Croatia Hill Town Motovun 3* by ammolchun on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj*









by Boris Frković Frx, Google+
https://plus.google.com/photos/+Bor...5412845251519807138&oid=109730337987021901018


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj*









by Boris Frković Frx, Google+
https://plus.google.com/photos/+Bor...5412845220259309202&oid=109730337987021901018


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

Milan Z81 said:


> *2015-05-20 Croatia Cavtat* by ammolchun on *flickr*


Think it is Bay of Kotor


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*


*Makarska* by Per Erik on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska (II)*


*12062015-IMG_1956.jpg* by Per Erik on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Fireworks festival in Zagreb*









*Festival vatrometa* by KADRIRAJ ME on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija*


*Croatia / Kroatien: Opatija* by CBrug on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija (II)*


*Croatia / Kroatien: Opatija* by CBrug on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Town on the Island of Pag*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The End is Near*

At the end of this hot day, marked by humidity and south wind, very intense storm from the Adriatic Sea is crossing over Velebit range into the Lika

The End is Near by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija*


*Croatia / Kroatien: Opatija & Rijeka* by CBrug on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dinara mountain*









*Cold mountain water* by Mladen Čoko on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Polače, Mljet island*









*Safe Haven* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*


*Square in Makarska* by Per Erik on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska (II)*


*Makarska* by Per Erik on *flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Old Town:*

Dubrovnik old town by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška, Island of Krk*









by suludo, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije...element=321299


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*


*Makarska* by Per Erik on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Dubrovnik* by Per Erik on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Komiža, Vis island*









*Croatia-1267.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, National park*









*Plitvice lakes* by Nicole Seco on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island*









*darwindiscovered-honeymoon-15* by Winnie on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar town, Hvar island (II)*









*darwindiscovered-honeymoon-23* by Winnie on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









*darwindiscovered-honeymoon-19* by Winnie on *flickr*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Kaptol in Slavonia*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dzamonja sculpture park - timelapse*

Short timelapse film about a unique place in Istria, Croatia (Vrsar).

30190019

video: by Romulić i Stojčić, vimeo.com


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis, Vis island*









*Croatia-1299.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Komiža, Vis island*









*Croatia-1423.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park*









*Croatia-1728.jpg* by Meg on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Slavonija region*









*Slavonian Vineyards* by Aleksandar Plavsic on *flickr*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Požega in Slavonija*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









*Trogir* by Robsan2000 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Amphitheater in Pula*









*Amphitheater Pula - Croatia* by Robert Smrekar on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me. *


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek










Foto: Pannonian Challenge


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Orebić, Pelješac peninsula*









*Orebic* by Jan Sir on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Biograd na moru*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Metajna on the sland of Pag*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*


*Trogir, Croatia* by Eric Bjerke on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fireworks Opatija*

Fireworks Opatija by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fireworks Opatija (II)*

Fireworks Festival Opatija 2015 (Festival vatrometa Opatija). Summer event in one of the most popular tourist destinations in Croatia. The statue "Girl with a seagull" and beautiful fireworks.

Fireworks Opatija by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jelsa, Hvar island*


*Jelsa (04)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

View to Rovinj - Croatia by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primošten*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj, Croatia* by  Mihael Grmek on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Veli Lošinj, Lošinj island*


*stormy blues* by  Cherrys Picks on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pakostane*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plitvice lakes*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krk bridge, Krk island*









*KRK Bridge, Croatia* by Xuyong Ying on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*Zagreb, Croatia* by Xuyong Ying on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pašman island*









*2015-6 Pašman slike iz zraka-34* by  Island Pašman on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*The Story and the Fable* by  Shawn Clover on *flickr

*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Leva*

Lighthouse and the Chapel of the Annunciation of Our Lady (18th ct.), Veli Losinj, Croatia

Cape Leva by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mlini near Dubrovnik*









*IMG_4056_sig* by Justin Smith on *flickr*

*Mlini is a small, idyllic fishing settlement located halfway between Dubrovnik and Cavtat. With its intact beauty, rich vegetation and stunning 
beaches as well as its historical and cultural heritage dating back to the ancient times Mlini repeatedly enchants the tourists as well as the 
locals. Mlini is an oasis of sorts, with its numerous wellsprings of fresh drinking water.* -- Author


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*EOS_IMG_0316_sig* by Justin Smith on *flickr*

*Cavtat is a town in the Dubrovnik-Neretva County of Croatia. It is on the Adriatic Sea coast 15 kilometres (9 miles) south of Dubrovnik on the 
Dalmatian Riviera and near to Čilipi Airport. Cavtat is a popular tourist destination and the seafront is filled with shops and restaurants. A ferry 
boat connects the town to neighbouring Mlini and Dubrovnik. There are often many private luxury ships along the strand.* -- Author


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bol, Brač island*









*IMG_3005.jpg* by Oliver Petschner on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfalls Butori in the abyss Butori*

The waterfall is located on the plateau behind Grožnjan on the north of Istria









by gerephoto, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1151&list=2620&element=564304


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šterna - village on the plateau behind Grožnjan on the north of Istria*









by deepwater, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/fotka.php?m=g&p=5958/lipanj15istra-184.jpg


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rabac*









*Summer Camp 2015 – Rabac, Croatia* by CaliVita International on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rabac (II)*









*Summer Camp 2015 – Rabac, Croatia* by CaliVita International on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrboska, Hvar island*


*Vrboska (04)* by Vlado Ferenčić on* flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rastoke village*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Marina*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrbnik, Krk island*









*Vrbnik* by Oliver Švob on* flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - s Koblerovog trga*

Rijeka. by ive kosic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*










by croatian forumer *Rocky031*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Senj waterfront after sunset*









by Calamity Shoots, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/calamity.s...00.1436220619./417565868450197/?type=1&theate


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rogoznica*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rogoznica II*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brinje*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula, Korčula island*









*Korcula old city* by Greg Kingston on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula island*









*Korcula* by Greg Kingston on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lokrum island*









*Lokrum* by Greg Kingston on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Stari Grad, Hvar island*


*Stari Grad (05)* by Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Benkovac fortress and chapel*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primosten*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mljet island*









*boat in sea bay Mljet Croatia* by  Yacht Rent on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vis island*









*Vis island, Croatia* by Foto Infinity on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View of Metajna and Pag bay from Zubovići*










by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rovinj* by me 

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rovinj* by me 

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rovinj* by me 

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula, Korčula island*









*Island of Korcula* by Tomislav Ćuto on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Blue lake, Imotski*









*modro jezero Croatia 4* by Yacht Rent on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ston*









*Day 7 - Croatia - Ston* by Zvika Melamed on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The City of Krk*









by fiko, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=7526&list=38689&element=588159


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rovinj* by me 

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gerovo in Gorski kotar region*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik cathedral, UNESCO world heritage site*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primošten*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Marina near Trogir*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan, Istria*

Untitled by Monica Forss, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan, Istria*

Untitled by Monica Forss, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic scene these days - framed idyll .........*

framed idyll......... by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Poljica, Hvar island*


*Poljica (01)* by Vlado Ferenčić on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park*









*DSCF2419-Bearbeitet.jpg* by papedo_pp on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park (II)*









*DSCF2337.jpg* by papedo_pp on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Beli, Cres island*









*Beli Town. Cres Island. Croatia.* by  Aleksander Miler on* flickr









*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rovinj, Istria* by me 

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rovinj, Istria* by me 

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rovinj, Istria* by me 

Rovinj by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primošten*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik, sanctuary in rock*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## SaritMelanie (Jul 19, 2015)

Amazing photos! 
I really like Croatia and Slovenia!


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rastoke*









*Tale of nature on the waterfalls* by Oliver Švob on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sisak*









*Three towers fortrees, Sisak* by Oliver Švob on* flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Festival of traditional boats with sails in Mošćenička Draga*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rogoznica*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Novigrad*


*Novigrad* by DeFonk on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula, Korčula island*









*Korčula, Croatia* by Ben Brinkhurst on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Adriatic sea ...*









*Croatia* by mamö on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Adriatic sea ... (II)*









*Adria* by mamö on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The windows of the Hum, the smallest city in the world*









by proba2004, fotozine
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4459&list=41247&element=646196


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The windows of the Hum, the smallest city in the world (II)*









by proba2004, fotozine
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4459&list=41247


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pag island*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*


*Amfora Hvar Grand Beach Resort* by Jeff Lee on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island (II)*


*Hvar Island* by Jeff Lee on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*


*Split* by Jeff Lee on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar*


*St. Donatus Church* by Jeff Lee on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija*


*Crepuscular Rays at Hotel Ambasador* by Jeff Lee on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hum, the smallest town in the world, by night*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik*


*SIBENIK* by DeFonk on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kutina*









*The Kutina city mayor house* by Oliver Švob on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









*Trogir* by Emploia on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Church of Holy cross in Krizevci*

Place of 1397. historic event - Krizevci bloody assembly,











by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopar on the island of Rab*









by Zoran Kurelić Rabko, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/119529303


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Lubenice, Island of Cres*









by Robert Frković, Google+
https://plus.google.com/photos/+BorisFrkovic/albums/5530391022188385185?banner=pwa


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*










by me


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Karlovac*



*by Foto Korana facebook*


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Eupolis business tower*

Eupolis business tower in Split.










Photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar*









by karlstajber, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=3777&list=36041&element=461575


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Korčula island*









*Korčula island* by Mihai on* flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lighthouse Veli Rat - Dugi otok*









*Lighthouse Veli Rat Croatia on Long Island (Dugi Otok)* by [email protected] on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Grožnjan, Istria*


*flavors and colors of Istria* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island*









*PikeImages-6.jpg* by Pike Images on *flickr









*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis 2*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Vis*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis 2*










by me


----------



## Rowanne Colbert (May 12, 2014)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> Hrvatsko Zagorje ("Croatian Afterhill") mostly rural hilly area north of Zagreb.
> Without fog it's...
> 
> 
> Nice shot!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis old square*










by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Monastery in Komiza*

Near Komiza village, island of Vis. Fortified monastery of St. Nicholas, built in AD 1177.










by Romulić Stojčić http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Komiza on Vis island*










Romulić Stojčić http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis evening*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis evening II*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Savar, Dugi otok island*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiza, Island of Vis*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiza, Island of Vis*










by me


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Greek ruins at Salona*

Salona: Greek ruins by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sali, Dugi island*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Stinva beach, wonder of nature on Vis island*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*--*

--


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plomin bay*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiza, Island of Vis*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Dubovac (13 ct) in Karlovac*

back home before midnight by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek - view on city center*










SOURCE


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiza, Island of Vis*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*










by me


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dreamscape - castle Novigrad na and swollen Dobra*

dreamscape by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primosten*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rogoznica*










by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Plitvice*










by* fjakone*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Plitvice*










by *fjakone*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Trogir by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik mountain*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiza, Island of Vis*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Old castle Dubovac in autumn colors*

Karlovac, Croatia - Old castle Dubovac in autumn colors by Marin Stanišić Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Lonely boat on river Korana*

Karlovac, Croatia - Lonely boat on river Korana by Marin Stanišić Photography, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Chapel on Medvednica mountaina bove Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split, Diocletian's palace*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka river in Lika*









by kosic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=670223


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The fort of Veliki Tabor, Zagorje region*

Veliki Tabor by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr










The author of photography is written:
The fort of Veliki Tabor is one of the most important cultural and historical monuments in continental Croatia, situated in the Zagorje region, at 333 meters above sea level. It dates back to the mid-15th century. The oldest part of the fort is its pentagonal castle, whose stylistic characteristics belong to the Late Gothic period. The castle is surrounded by four semi-circular Renaissance towers connected by curtain walls and the walls of the northern entrance part. It is assumed that the palace was primarily built as a housing facility.
One of the most famous Croatian legends is connected to the history of Veliki Tabor. According to the legend, these parts were once ruled by powerful Count Herman II of Celje. His young son Fridrik, who often went horseback riding across his father's estate, set his eyes on a frail golden-haired maiden by the name of Veronika. They fell in love, which did not please old Herman. Despite his opposition, Fridrik and Veronika eloped to the town of Fridrihstajn near Kocevje, Slovenia, where they were married in secret. Old Count Herman soon learned of the marriage and dispatched an army to fetch the lovers. Fridrik managed to send Veronika away, and she fled through Gorski Kotar and Mount Kalnik to the village of Sveta Margita. Fridrik was caught by his father's soldiers and imprisoned in the Celje Tower, a narrow building 23 meters tall, where he spent over four years. The tower has since been called Fridrik's Tower. Veronika was eventually imprisoned by Herman's soldiers in Veliki Tabor. Herman accused unfortunate Veronika of being a witch who had cast a spell on his son. A trial was organized, which lasted two days. On the evening of the second day, the judges said: "Count, there is no blame to be laid on this girl, much less crime. The only thing is that she is very much in love with your son Fridrik. However, your eminence, love has never been a sin, much less a crime. Love is one of the most beautiful human virtues! This, your eminence, completes our work." Despite the verdict, as soon as the judges set off on their way, Count Herman issued an order to his castellan that Veronika be killed. A large vat filled with water was put up in the courtyard of Veliki Tabor, in which Veronika was drowned. Her body was built into the wall connecting the pentagonal tower to the castle entrance. Veronika's wails can still be heard, especially in long winter nights, along with the howling of the wind… (an excerpt from the official publication)


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb III*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Vinyards in Baranja*










foto Blu Veki, Ptičica


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Medvednica mountain creek, Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*

SENJ / Croatia by Manuel Scheikl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj during sundown*

Senj during sundown by Stefan Kaptens, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sali, Dugi island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj - the bluest hour*

the bluest hour by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Solin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Zadar*

Sunset in Zadar/Croatia by Peter Nobis, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kosinj valleys and winding rivers Lika*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=28439&element=537718


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Poreč by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*

Poreč by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cold autumn morning in Brinje*

Waking Up by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Floating on Glass*

Dusk of the autumn day on the island of Brač, while fading light in the west is illuminating dying cumulonimbus in the hinterland of Split city

Floating on Glass by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek*









Foto:Tomislav Pavelić, www.osijek031.com


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Roman arena in Solin*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek - Tvrđa*










Photo: Ena Leh


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn on the River Krupa*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=670896


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Below the waterfall Visoki buk on the river Krupa*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=670867


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Osijek - Waterdoor*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cavtat:*

Cavtat by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Poreč*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Poreč (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me. *


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Town of Rab and Velebit in the back*









by mini, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1614&list=8480&element=466341


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cove Zavratnica near Jablanac*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42102&element=672569


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Koprivnica*










SOURCE


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Županja*










SOURCE


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Storm over Umag*

Storm over Umag by Harald Meindl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria*

Novigrad... by Christof D., on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*museum of contemporary art in Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*museum of contemporary art in Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Duga Resa near Karlovac - Autumn colors on river Mrežnica*

Duga Resa, Croatia - Autumn colors on river Mrežnica by Marin Stanišić Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Detail from Komiža - Island of Vis*

Komiža, Croatia - Detail from Komiža by Marin Stanišić Photography, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Kutjevo in Slavonia, 18.ct Menor house of Societas Iesusu, in 13. ct "Honestae Vallis" Cistercian abbey*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Porta Aquatica in Osijek*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice magic*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42087&element=672973


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rijeka*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plešivica*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plešivica (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj*

Veli Lošinj by Matej Baco, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The town of Rab on the island of Rab - Freedom Square*

Rab, Croatia by Jan Beck, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lucica lagoon, Island of Murter*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - cool side of Yuletide*

cool side of Yuletide by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fažana*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fažana*









by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*

*Outdoor ice rink behind the Art Pavilion*


*happy happy merry merry* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Defense wall of Dubrovnik* by Helio Pfau on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pisak near Omiš*









*Pisak - Croatia* by Bruno Bardin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka National Park*


*skradinski buk waterfall* by Sam Scholes on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mali Lošinj*









*Mali Losin'j Croatia* by Richard E. on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The largest kažun in Istria, near Vodnjan*









by me 

Kažuni the field shelter, circular layout. They were built dry-wall technique. 
In Istria used the name kažun. In Dalmatia, the Dalmatian hinterland and islands still used names: komarde, bunje, or cemeri and hiške.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









*20. Hvar & Dalmatian Islands, Croatia* by 家庆 pan on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*K1X_9106 Dubrovnik* by 愚夫.chan on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek fortress at night*

Osijek fortress at night by Tomislav Bicanic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flood @ Osijek (2009)*

Flood @ Osijek, Croatia by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Karlovac*










SOURCE


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Night on the street*

Night on the street by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cakovec under snow*

Katarine Zrinski by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rab, Rab island*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me. *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fužine in winter, Gorski kotar region*









by Egidio Janko, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87017228


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*


*Croatia_Cavtat_blue_hour_logo* by Stefan L. Beyer on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bridge over the Mirna River Valley in Istria*









by Egidio Janko
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92296845


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park*









*Krka national park, Croatia* by Marko Rakić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*









*Hvar, Croatia* by Krzysztof Sosin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island (II)*









*Hvar* by Krzysztof Sosin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island (III)*









*Hvar, Croatia* by Krzysztof Sosin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*The beautiful coastline of Croatia*









*The beautiful coastline of croatia* by  sebingel on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice lakes*


*Plitvice, Croatia* by  Sizhe Wang on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Draguć, Istria*


*Draguć in Istria* by Tim Ertl on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj, Istria*

Rovinj by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter has arrived ... Gorski kotar region*









by Magdalena - Višnja Bolf, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/fotostudio.magdalena


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

*Osijek*

150382355


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In Rijeka begins fifth season*

DSC05566 by arsen miletic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Risnjak and fog after sunset*

Risnjak & fog by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plešivica*

Plešivica, panorama by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik, Croatia* by Karen Lejeal on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Krka river, National park*









*Nationalpark Krka (Croatia)* by h. gowik on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nin*









*Wehrkirche Sv. Nikola bei Nin (Croatia)* by h. gowik on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brela*









*Bei Brela (Croatia)* by h. gowik on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by Vaidotas Mišeikis, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*

Samobor by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Podgora*









*Podgora* by mara depe on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka panorama by Mirko Zorz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj*

Veli Lošinj by Matej Baco, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Gradac*









*Gradac* by Slavomir Malar on *flickr









*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Gradac (II)*









*Gradac* by Slavomir Malar on *flickr









*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*









by Zoran Konestabo, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/3796398989...9639898904945/453290081539926/?type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šestine, Zagreb*

Šestine, Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiza, Vis island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - decanting Kozjak lake to lake Milanovac*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=28439&element=670340


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cape Kamenjak, the southernmost part of Istria with preserved nature*









by Mateo Šimonović, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimon...7811691960562/485185208223210/?type=3&theater


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kraljevica*









by gero, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=430&list=11221&element=586900


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik Port Harbour Sunset*

Dubrovnik by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trsat, Rijeka*









*Trsat,Rijeka,Croatia* by arsen miletic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pazin, Istria*









*Zarečki krov / Pazin/Croatia* by arsen miletic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pelješac and Korčula*


*Korcula-Peljesac-DSC_0481* by  Ivan Ivankovic on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pelješac and Korčula (II)*


*Korcula-Peljesac-DSC_0518* by  Ivan Ivankovic on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac's Arboretum on night lights*

Karlovac's Arboretum on night lights by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*Zagreb* by Chaiyun Damkaew on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar*









*Zadar* by Chaiyun Damkaew on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National park*









*Plitvice Lakes National park* by Chaiyun Damkaew on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Below Tulove grede on the southern Velebit*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=37828&element=674836


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*


*Passeggiando per Rovigno* by Giuliana Castellengo on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pučišća, Brač island*









*Pucisca, Brac* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Postira, Brač island*









*Postira, Brac* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Forum in Pula with Temple of Augustus*

Pula, Croatia by Toni Girl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gerovo in Gorski kotar*

The Church of St. Hermagor and Fortunat and Shrine of Our Lady of the Snows in the background










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Kornati archipelago*

Kornati by Kornati Excursions, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town by night*

Rab, Croatia # 26 by Miroslav Zachoval, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb: Arena by night*

Arena, Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful pics.....,congratulations:cheers:


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice place.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tribunj*









*marina tribunj* by MARINA TRIBUNJ on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Schmidt lake - a heart shaped lake near Ogulin*

Schmidt lake by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Schmidt lake near Ogulin*

Schmidt lake (2) by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*

Pula by José Luis Ruiz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

Magnificent pictures.....:cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia from Above*





This video was shot and edited by Dennis Schmelz.
Published on Mar 22, 2016

There is a reason why the Game of Thrones was filmed in Croatia. The natural beauty of the country leaves visitors breathless as they struggle to take in the vastness of the sunny coastline or the heights of the Dinaric Alps. This video captures the beauty with the assistance of modern GoPro Cameras and state-of-the-art DJI drones. Take a trip through the Croatian skies, and see Croatia as it has never been seen before.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Dubrovnik at Night Croatia* by Mlenny! on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Osijek*


*Post Office* by  Domagoj Oklopčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pag island*









*Paradise Lost* by Kornelije Sajler on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Postira, Brač island*









*Postira, Brac* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska*









*Makarska, Croatia* by Colin Sabin on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Trogir*









*Trogir, Croatia* by Chuck Dugand on *flickr*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

nice shots:applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - thesaurum mundi*

Sunset in Dubrovnik as seen from the Srd hill 

thesaurum mundi by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Sibenik- Croatia*










Croatia.hr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

^^^^Magnificent pictures Dubovac, thanks for sharing.......:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neretva River delta near Opuzen - tangerine heart*

tangerine heart by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Križevci*









*Kapela Sv. Ulrika (Vurija)* by KADRIRAJ ME on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Somewhere on Dalmatian coast*


*Red on Blue* by Billy Clapham on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island*


*looking down on the town* by raspberrytart on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - phosphorous on vagrant waters*

(the title is taken from the poem "Here I Love You" by Pablo Neruda)
phosphorous on vagrant waters by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Arena in Pula*

Pula by Lisa Weichel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč, Istria*









by Egidio Janko, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15601459


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb (III)*

*King Tomislav square ...









by me. 
*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - hymn to the morning*

hymn to the morning by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Klenovnik, Zagorje region*


*Klenovnik (05)* by  Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Marija Bistrica*


*Marija Bistrica (02)* by  Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Gornja Stubica*


*Gornja Stubica (01)* by  Vlado Ferenčić on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat*









*_DSC4468* by Göksel Bakaç Tümay on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*


*Split & Blue Hour* by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault on *flickr*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

MountMan said:


> This video was shot and edited by Dennis Schmelz.
> Published on Mar 22, 2016
> 
> There is a reason why the Game of Thrones was filmed in Croatia. The natural beauty of the country leaves visitors breathless as they struggle to take in the vastness of the sunny coastline or the heights of the Dinaric Alps. This video captures the beauty with the assistance of modern GoPro Cameras and state-of-the-art DJI drones. Take a trip through the Croatian skies, and see Croatia as it has never been seen before.


just amazing, looks like paradise.. thumbs up! kay:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mediterranean - Rovinj*

Mediterranean by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=28439&element=670340


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka: Trsat Castle and Church of St. Juraj*









by croatian forumer baredice


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*I carry your heart*

View of Dubrovnik from Orsula Park, some 3 km southeast of the town

I carry your heart by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama sa Snježnice iznad Konavoskog polja*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=28439&element=573110


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*NP Krka*

NP Krka Croatia by tomas turanovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka from Kalvarija*









by croatian forumer baredice


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by Bjorn Smestad, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Greeting to the Sun*









by kosic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=8477&list=41843&element=680066


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorec village under Ivanscica mountain*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Razanac*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Telascica nature park, Dugi island*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Benedictine abbay church in Zadar*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ivanec*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Drage, Dalmatia*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sali, Dugi otok (Long Island)*









by kosic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=8477&list=41843&element=680443


----------



## v1254 (Oct 3, 2010)

great pictures :hug::applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dawn breaking in Osijek old town*

Dawn breaking in Osijek old town by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*I love Zagreb*

I love ZG :-D by Fran S, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*River Korana near Plitvice*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*river Bednja in Zagorje*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb springtime*










by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik, Croatia* by KHAN JUNATAS on *flickr*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

162760302


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Bok at Orlec on the island of Cres*

Mali Bok by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Bok at Orlec on the island of Cres (II)*

Mali Bok by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb, St. Stephan cathedral*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Spirit of Istria: Motovun*

The Spirit of Istria: Motovun by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb panoramic >>>>scrolllll>>>>>*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab Town - Church and Monastery of St. Ivan Evangelist*

The church was built in the 11th century on the foundations of the basilica from the 5th century.
Rab, Croatia by kuehwi, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiza, island of Vis*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit Mountain*

Velebit by Ivica Pavičić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakarski prezidi - Bakar*

Bakarski prezidi by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Belaj, east Istria*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Belaj and clouds that quickly spreads from the top of Učka*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moonlit sonata*

Orsula Park near Dubrovnik
moonlit sonata by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gornja Stubica, Zagorje*

Gornja Stubica (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samoborsko gorje (Samobor Mountains)*

Samoborsko gorje by Ivica Pavičić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia from above by Davor Rostuhar*






Published on Jun 14, 2015

"Croatia from above" is the biggest Croatian photo project ever undertaken. Photographer Davor Rostuhar spent seven years taking photos of Croatia's natural and cultural beauty, using aeroplanes, helicopters and drones.
The result of the project is a collection of 200 unique photos that reveal attractions from a new angle, in a new light. All 200 photos can be seen in the best selling photo-monograph: "National Geographic - Croatia from above". 60 photos are presented in a traveling outdoor exhibition powered by solar energy that was seen by half a milion people in 11 towns in its first year.
The author's choice of 50 "best of" photos can be seen here for the first time on the Internet.
Find out more about the project (and order a book) at:
www.croatiafromabove.com
www.hrvatskaizzraka.com

Photography: Davor Rostuhar
Music: Nenad Kovačić
Video Editor: Adam Bukvić
Graphic Editor: Mirjana Mandić
Production: Klub za ekspedicionizam i kulturu, 2015


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sinj*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sinj (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sali, Dugi island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb, the capital*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Academy of Music*

Zagreb (16) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Looking towards Maslenica bridge from Velebit Channel*

Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje agricultural region*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nature Park Lonjsko polje*

Lonjsko polje, Slavonija, Hrvatska by stefancek, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Greek ruins at Salona:*

Salona, Croatia: Greek ruins by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sveti Ivan Zelina*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sinj*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sinj (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik by Night from Fort Lovrijenac*

Dubrovnik by Night from Fort Lovrijenac, Dubrovink, Dalmatia, Croatia by Gaetano Castaldo, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten*









*Primošten, Croatia* by David Pirmann on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj, Croatia* by David Pirmann on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik, Croatia - Minčeta Tower* by David Pirmann on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb*









*Zagreb, Croatia - Trams in the city center* by David Pirmann on *flickr*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zagreb, National theatar and Music acadamy*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Baranja, Croatia

153357012


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rafting on the upper course of the Kupa (I)*

raftextrem (5) by Goran Ozanic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rafting on the upper course of the Kupa (II)*

raftextrem (4) by Goran Ozanic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rafting on the upper course of the Kupa (III)*

raftextrem (3) by Goran Ozanic, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Okic, Samobor hills*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Istria: Castle Possert or Posrt or Shabez*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka postcard*





by Live Croatia, YouTube


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Šibenik*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Where Mure river meets Drava, mouth near Legrad*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mura mouth II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mura mouth III*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osijek: Tvrđa north side*

Tvrđa north side by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Bridge to Isle Krk*

The Bridge to Isle Krk by Stefan Herberth, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Drava river in Podravina*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Botovo bridges over Drava river*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Poppy fields in Podravina region*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar Town in the Sunset*

Hvar Town in the Sunset by Markus L, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Vis*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Drava river in Podravina*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rovinj*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Draguc, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka town clock*

Rijeka town clock by Karlo Dabo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rijeka*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*

Opatija by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## Geograf91 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Gorski Kotar - Matić poljana*








Foto: Stanislav Horaček

by #geohr


----------



## Geograf91 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Kutjevo, Požeško-Slavonska županija*








Foto: Boris Kačan

by #geohr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Opatija (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Motovun, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Porec, Istria*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Požega in Slavonia*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Late afternoon panorama of historic town of Korčula on the Island of Korčula*

20160405-Canon EOS 6D-4177 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Split - Croatia by Marco Sergiampietri, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pirovac*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zarečki krov near Pazin in Istria*









*by me. *


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodice*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skyline of old town Osijek*

Skyline of old town Osijek. by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - St. Donat at dusk*

Donat at dusk by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jurandvor on the Island of Krk: remains of the abbey of St. Lucy*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenice near Opatija*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kali, island of Ugljan*


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

beautiful Croatia! I must visit some time


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ljubač door*

Ljubačka vrata by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sutomiscica, Island of Ugljan*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pakostane*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Bridge on sunset*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Great day for a walk - enjoying the sun @ Zadar*

Great day for a walk by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Town*

Pag! by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krka national park and Visovac monastery*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kornati islands, view from Drage*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Poreč*









by Mateo Šimonović, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/MateoSimonovicPhotography


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag*

Karlobag by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon Rjecina in the city of Rijeka*

Canyon Rjecina by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split*









*Split - Croatia* by Marco Sergiampietri on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*


*Holiday in Croatia 2/3* by Jukka Kaurala on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Visnjan*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Visnjan II, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Modello Palace in the blue hour*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija by night*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hum, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Jastrebarsko*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula (on the Island of Korčula)*

korcula by deniz bor?, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija - Gallery Sporer*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Drnis panorama*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Unije on the Island of Unije, near Lošinj Island*

Samo nebo na kako Unje izgledaju by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*teach a man to fish*

In the second half of the 6th century the Benedictine order spread through Europe with the goal of preaching Christianity. The construction of Benedictine monasteries on the Adriatic coast covers the period from the 9th to the 12th century. In accordance with general tendencies, a monastery was built on Mljet in the mid-12th century.
The monastery is located on the small islet of St. Mary, within the bigger of the two saltwater lakes on the Island of Mljet. The lakes' high saline concentration is said to have healing properties, especially for skin diseases and rheumatism. The smaller lake was a swamp until the 12th century, when the Benedictine monks who built the monastery on St. Mary's Islet dug a channel between the smaller and the larger lake, which is connected to the sea by a canal.
As a curiosity, the Benedictines used to toss their fishing lines out of the window, and fish from their cells since the front face of the monastery used to stand directly over the sea's edge. 

teach a man to fish by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prožurska luka on the Island of Mljet*

Adriatic postcard by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran in the mid of blue hour*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rafting at the River Zrmanja*

We started at this point. There are no actual rafting photos because it was too dangerous to take my camera with me.

Rafting at the River Zrmanja by Markus L, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vir island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Verudela near Pula*

Verudela by Krešimir Šimatović, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar golden hour*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krcic waterfall, Knin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mountain Dinara*

The mountain is on the border of the Republic of Croatian and Bosnia and Herzegovina. The highest peak Troglav (1913 m) is located in Bosnia and Herzegovina. In Croatia's highest peak Sinjal (1831 m). It is the highest peak in Croatian.









by croatian forumer syka, flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Odysseus Cave*

According to Greek legend, Odysseus (Ulysses) was shipwrecked on Mljet Island and swam to this cave where he met a beautiful nymph called Calypso and stayed on the island of Mljet, captivated by the nymph, for the next seven years.
Odysseus Cave is a large karst hole that looks like a 30-meter deep pit. There are two entrances to the cave: one from the seaside via a small and low tunnel (in the photo) and another one from on high. However, the land access to the cave should not be attempted (speaking from experience) as it is a very steep, slippery and perilous descent that should, in all honesty, be closed off to the public before someone gets killed trying to get down there.

Odysseus Cave by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošcenicka Draga from the beach Sipar in blue hour*

Mošćenička Draga i Rijeka s plaže Sipar u plavom satu by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula: Segelboot bei Nacht*

Segelboot bei Nacht by Daniel Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira na Braču: Klapa Contra*

Klapa Contra by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Buje, Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pirovac*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krka river national park*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Mirage
mirage by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - path to the healer of souls*

path to the healer of souls by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr

The gate is constructed on the same principle as the western gate (Pile), with external and internal portals, a stone bridge over the moat and a wooden bridge on the pickup.
The outer portal of Gate of Ploce was built in 1450, on plans by Simon della Cava. The inner portals are crowned with the head of St Blaise (in the photo), and are built in the Romanesque style.
Saint Blaise is the patron saint of the town of Dubrovnik and the protector of the historic Republic of Ragusa. He was a physician and bishop of Sebastea in historical Armenia, transitioning from a healer of physical ailments to a "physician of souls". Legend has it that when the Governor of Armenia began persecuting Christians, Blaise hid in a cave up in the mountains, where he established a miraculous rapport with wild animals until he was eventually found out and killed by his persecutors. Christians often turn to Saint Blaise for healing miracles.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The inner courtyard of the castle Frankopan in Kraljevica*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fog in Istria*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Samobor*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag*

Karlobag by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Buzet, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj after sunset*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vransko, largest lake in Croatia*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*

Opatija, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Ugljan archipelago*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Croatia: a week on a yacht in the mediterranean - 4K - DJI Phantom 3 Professional (2016)*





by Drone Club, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya7UpO7dAmQ


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice (Island of Cres)*





by Franjo Matić, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvzNQy_Tf84


----------



## tampabrasov (Sep 1, 2014)

*Dubrovnik at twilight*


----------



## tampabrasov (Sep 1, 2014)

Dubrovnik.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiza, Vis island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sightseeing Bay Zavratnica*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42102&element=687817


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Komiža, Island of Vis*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun and surroundings, Istria inland*

Motovun by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cikola river canyon and Kljucica fortress*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dry Cikola river canyon*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Petrovo polje, inland Dalmatia*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Drnis*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krka river national park*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Visovac lake*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Butoniga Lake, Istria*

Jezero Butoniga u kasno ljetno popodne by MountMan Photo (temporarily offline), on Flickr 
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Late autumn in Vivodina*









by klun, fotozine
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42122&element=688586


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn colors on the river Krupa*









by klun, fotozine
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42090&element=688044


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lozisca, Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pustinja Blaca hermitage, Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria - The triumphal arch of Sergijevci*

IMG_0301L'arc de triomphe Sergijevaca © by Philippe HELLOIN, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Milna, Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*South coast of Brac*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bol, Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Diocletian palace, Split*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Škrip village, island of Brac*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlatni Rat famous beach on Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlatni Rat II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlatni Rat III*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Erdut on Danube, fort*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit autumn*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=37828&element=688823


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Supetar, Brac island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj*

Mali Lošinj (06) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Blaca hermitage, Island of Brac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama Tunarica, Raski bay*

Panorama Tunarica by Rok Novak, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlatni rat beach, Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Splitska, Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Kupa: an old mill just upstream of Štefanci*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Postira*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ethno village Skrip, island of Brac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Election day drama*

election day drama by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The town of Rab on the island of Rab at sunset*

Rab, Croatia # 26 by Miroslav Zachoval, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Blaca hermitage, Brac island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning in the Postira on the island of Brač*

Jutro by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenička draga: Sipar beach by night*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Blaca desert stone apiary, island of Brac*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar by night II*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Light for sinners*

light for sinners by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr

St. Mark's Cathedral, Korcula Old Town, Croatia
This is the most important building in the Korcula Old Town and one of the finest examples of Dalmatian church architecture. It was built in the Gothic-Renaissance style during the 14th, 15th and 16th centuries by local stone masons, with the support of Italian masters. The cathedral's facade is decorated with a beautiful fluted rose and various reliefs and statues, while the main portal is framed by the statues of Adam and Eve and figures of lions. Inside the Cathedral, there are two Tintoretto's paintings.
The luminous sandy-yellow stone of the bell-tower and facade was revealed in full glory in late 2013 after two years of restoration (the lighting in the photo comes from a couple of spot-lights across the cathedral).
St. Mark is the patron saint of Korcula.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pražnice on the Island of Brač*

Pražnice by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Šibenik by photokreso, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj at sunset*

Rovinj at sunset by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*CROATIA / Impressions / DJI / 4K*





by ANTE UP 51, YouTube


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Radićeva street*

early birds by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The chapel in the vineyards below the Vrh, Istrian inland*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nerezisca, Brac island*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Traditional Posavina wooden house (Lonja Field)*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke near Slunj*

Nature by ****, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*City Tower in Rijeka*

Gradski toranj u Rijeci. by Dario Mate, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Senj*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Turanj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42097&element=686354


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Senj*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - city awakening*

from the top of the Lotrscak Tower (13th century), a cannon has been fired every day since 1877 to mark midday; initially, the cannon was to give the sign for exact noon for the bell-ringers of the city's churches

city awakening by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in the waters of Rovinj*









by kosic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=8477&list=41843&element=687034


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lozisca, Brac island*


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Malvazija

Wineyards of Malvazija by Tilen Rupar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Lovreč*

St. Lovreč by Tilen Rupar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb - Stara Vlaška street*

Stara Vlaška by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Zadar*










by me


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

nature by k.andi_, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bol, Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sutivan, Brac island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island Osljak & Velebit background*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Windy morning - Medulin*

Windy morning by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis island*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lika*


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Krka National Park*









bruno_bardin


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Lovrec*

St. Lovreč by Tilen Rupar, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Istrian Countryside in Croatia by JauntyJane, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Požega in Slavonia*









foto: Matej Vračić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj after sunset*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje autumn*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wooden cottages of Prigorje*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wooden cottages of Prigorje II*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wooden cottages of Prigorje III*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wooden cottages of Prigorje IV*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalelarga, main street of Zadar*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Chapel of St. Mary Formosa*

It is one of the two chapels built in the 6th century as part of a large Benedictine abbey demolished in the 16th century. The floor and walls were decorated with mosaics, some of which are now in the Archaeological Museum of Istria. It was built in the style of Ravenna churches, the only difference being the use of stone instead of brick. Due to its dimensions, method of construction and good state of preservation, the Chapel represents an extraordinary architectural masterpiece of its time.

Pula by Lisa Weichel, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Red Roofs in the blue Hour*

Red Roofs in the blue Hour by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Villages under Kalnik mountain*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waves in Baska before sunset*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Groznjan, Istria*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning fog over the Mirna River and Sovinjak on its top*









by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sveti Petar Orehovec, village in Prigorje*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir II*

Town of Trogir marina and architecture view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir III*

Trogir boats and waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun in autumn*

Motovun ujesen by MountMan Photo (temporarily offline), on Flickr
by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tisno, Murter island*

Town of Tisno bay evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj roofs*









by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Slano*









*Croatia - Dalmatia* by Alexandru Velcea on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Dubrovnik* by Alexandru Velcea on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik (II)*


*Hotel Rixos Libertas* by Bruno Coelho on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin, baroque town in northern Croatia*

Varazdin baroque square evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin II*








[/url]Varazdin baroque square evening view by brch1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin III*

Varazdin baroque square evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb funicular and Lotrscak tower*

Zagreb funicular and landmarks evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb central square*

Zagreb main square evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Before the late autumn early sunset in Baska on the Island of Krk*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška, Island of Krk*

Bescanuova by Alberto De Marco, on Flick


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Motovun









Motovun, Croatia *by Mihael Grmek on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mošćenička Draga









Mošćenička Draga, Croatia *by Mihael Grmek on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj*









*Rovinj, Croatia* by Mihael Grmek on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Betina on Murter island*

Town of Betina on Murter island view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Croatian archipelago at sunset, Murter island and Kornati background*

Island of Murter yellow sunset view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Murter bay*



Island of Murter sailing destination archipelago sunset by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## tampabrasov (Sep 1, 2014)

*Beatufiul*



PinPeat said:


> Pula
> 
> inside Pula Amphitheater by Sheri Sandes, on Flickr


Beautiful city ...


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hvar island collage*

Island of Hvar tourist collage by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorje rural region at sundown*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Milna, Island of Brac*

Town of Milna coast view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Milna II*

Town of Milna waterfront and marina by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Milna III*

Town of Milna historic skyline by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wineyards of Malvazija in Istria*

Wineyards of Malvazija by Tilen Rupar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrkopalj in Gorski kotar subregion*









by Stanislav Horaček, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Mrkopalj/p...526411271374/1311237902233551/?type=3&theater


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik*









*Croatian crystal *by Matthew Richardson on *flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*ex-JNA army boat hole on Brac island*

Boat and submarine shelter on Brac island by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bobovisca bay, Brac island*

Bobovisca Na Moru village bay by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varazdin evening panorama*

Varazdin town panorama by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bol, Brac island*

Island of Brac monastery by the sea by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Osljak island, Zadar and Velebit mountain*

Island of Osljak, Zadar and Velebit mountain by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bokanjac suburb of Zadar*

Zadar Bokanjac suburb night view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Coast of Brac island*

Secret turquoise beach on Brac island by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beli on the island of Cres - harbor and beach*

Beli by Graeme Rose, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brac island secret beach*

Secret turquoise beach on Brac island by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lozisca village, Brac island*

Old stone village of Lozisca on Brac by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night before holidays (II)*

Cvjetni trg / Flower Square








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=695101


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek - Tvrđa*










foto:Benić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night before holidays (III)*

Advent u Zagrebu








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=695282


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb by night before holidays (IV)*

Markov trg








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=695413


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunny day at Medvednica above Zagreb*

Sunny day at Medvednica by Ivan Klindić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - four Advent candles on the fountain in Kobler square*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Merry Christmas*









by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Olive tree from the peninsula Lun on the island of Pag*

One of the whole forest of very old olive trees, mostly older than 1,600 years. I still give much fruit.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*

Zadar historic church and roman artifacts by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nerezisca on Brac island*

Nerezisca village landmarks on Brac island by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nerezisca II*

Church of Nerezisca village on Brac island by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*

Famous Split waterfront evening aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb historic upper town*

Zagreb upper town street evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Top destinations: The island of Krk Part I*





by Top Destinations Croatia, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68mZ4aij8YU


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Makarska
Croatia - Makarska


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Top destinations: The island of Krk Part II*





by Top Destinations Croatia, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIxV_101WzU


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Velebit*

Rough stone desert Velebit mountain peak by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*

Pula by José Luis Ruiz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj (10) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj...early morning*

Rovinj...early morning by Miran Bara, on Flickr

*Sretna Nova 2017. godina*

*Happy New Year 2017*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trakošćan in autumn*

Trakoscan in Autumn by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Good morning, Rovinj!*

Good morning, Rovinj! by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*


DSC07699-01 by marek tomasik, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Volosko*








[/url]Volosko main steet advent view by brch1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica*

Koprivnica square advent by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Opatija riviera*

Opatija riviera evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Volosko*

Volosko evening by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Villas in Lovran, Kvarner bay*

Mystic Lovran by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Misty forest in National park Risnjak, Gorski kotar subregion*

Risnjak National Park by Krešimir Šimatović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Misty forest in National park Risnjak, Gorski kotar subregion (II)*

Misty forest by Krešimir Šimatović, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Opatija*

Opatija evening by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ika lungomare*

Lungomare near Ika by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Budinjak, Žumberak*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*National Park Kornati*









*Vela proversa* by Kornati Excursions on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*National Park Kornati (II)*









*Swiming on boat Mikado* by Kornati Excursions on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*National Park Kornati (III)*









*Lojena beach - Levrnaka* by Kornati Excursions on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cres island*









*Cres Solaris 36OD Frühjahresputz 2016-04-29bis30* by martin steinthaler on *flickr*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brijuni National Park*

Brijuni, Croatia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor*









*by me.*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor (II)*









*by me.*


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Croatia by Hannah Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Croatia by Jonathan Cox, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Croatia by Ines Perkovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The traditional carnival events Grobnišćina ringing 2017.*

Final round of carnival group Grobnički dondolaši

The traditional carnival events Grobnišćina ringing 2017. by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The traditional carnival events Grobnišćina ringing 2017. (II)*

Final round of best known guests - carnival group Halubajski ringers

The traditional carnival events Grobnišćina ringing 2017. (II) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Slapnica, Žumberak*

Slapnica, Žumberak by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Opatija riviera*

Opatija riviera bay evening panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Opatija*

Town of Opatija advent street view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar by Jacques Bruylands, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Moščenićka Draga*

Moscenicka Draga village turquoise beach by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Opatija*

Colorful mediterranean street architecture of Opatija by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik...Croatia by Toni Girl, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Prigorec, Zagorje*

Watermill on Ivanscica mountain creek by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luka village, Zagorje*

Luka village near Zapresic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pustinja Blaca hermitage, Brac island*

Old olive tees in Pustinja Blaca hermitage by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka River at Čović*

Rijeka Gacka kod Čovića by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*

Pula by Hornet 18, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*


DSC07699-01 by marek tomasik, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Zagreb*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Harbor of Nerezine - Island of Lošinj*

Harbor of Nerezine - Croatia by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag on the island of Pag*

Pag by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*

Umag by Lucija Krašić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kraljevica*

Kraljevica by More Ljubavi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin near Zadar*

Nin by zdtoto, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Rijeka Carnival*

Face_DSC5130 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnički dondolaši in Kastav*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Malinska on the island of Krk*

Malinska by themax2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj...early morning*

Rovinj...early morning by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*

City of Split harbor and old architecture by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lozisca, Brac island*

Village of Lozisca on Brac island street view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Supetar*

Supetar waterfront evening panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenička Draga*

Mošćenička Draga, Croatia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on the island of Krk*

Vrbnik by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun in Istria*

_DSC1386 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cove Zavratnica near Jablanac*

Zavratnica by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Povljana on the island of Pag*

Povljana_Croazia_Island_PAG-2013 (24) by Paolo Corsini, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria*

_DSC1637 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj on the island of Lošinj*

Veli Lošinj by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Starigrad Paklenica panoramic*

Starigrad Paklenica by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jakišnica on the island of Pag*

Jakišnica by Buberr, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice (beach) on the island of Cres*

Lubenice - Beach by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dreznik old town tower*

Old Dreznik town ruins in Korana canyon by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin*

20060618_istria_b_20 by Zsolt Berky, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Posedarje na Novigradskom moru*

Calm waters by mkmyuu, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zeleni vir near Skrad in Gorski kotar subregion*

through a rainbow sprinkled lens by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Korana in Karlovac in the early morning*

Morning on the river Korana by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Drnis, inland Dalmatia*

Town of Drnis old church mosque by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dobrinj on the island of Krk*

Dobrinj / Krk by Mario Kociper, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grožnjan in blue hour*









by me


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

*Facades of Split*










Photo by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad kod Senja*









by Giorgio Bresciani, Google Earth


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krka river in Knin*

Krka river below Knin fortress view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*

Novigrad Dalmatinski by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*By the river Kupa on twilight*

By the river Kupa on twilight by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The beach below the Beli on the island of Cres*

Beach Beli Cres by Roland Metz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Funtana, Square of St. Bernard*









by omot, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=1746&list=6671&element=140366


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lukovo*

Lukovo by Julien, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke, village on the water*

Rastoke by Vjekoslav Karadža, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Knin*

Old town Knin on the rock view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb historic upper town night view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Starigrad Paklenica - Riders near beach*

Riders near beach by Dino Barsic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovrečica kod Umaga*

Lovrečica by Igor Karče, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spring in Zagreb*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spring in Zagreb (II)*









*by me. *


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krcic waterfall, Knin*

Waterfal Krcic in Knin turquoise stream by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island of Ugljan*

Golden sunset on Ugljan island coast by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovran*

Lovran by twinni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Supetarska Draga on the island of Rab*









by gregor. h, google earth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb in 4K*

Discover the beautiful capital city of Croatia, Zagreb, in spring together with the team of Cities in 4K.





by Cities in 4K, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qIMHBRRiHE


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj in 4K*





by Cities in 4K, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZPgdhPWHrc


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Visovac island monastery on Krka river*

Island of Visovac monastery in Krka national park by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Preko, Ugljan island*

Preko village on Ugljan island bay view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*

Senj, Croatia by Krip Pichano, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning on the river Mrežnica In Duga Resa*

Everyday one shot! Morning on the river Mrežnica In Duga Resa. by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar in 4K*





by Cities in 4K, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edkv2J0Uv1c


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin touch the sky*

Labin touch the sky by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dark days in Paradise -Jurjevo ili Sveti Juraj*

Dark Bura in Sveti Juraj
Dark days in Paradise by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad na Dobri - Frankopan's castle*

Fort Novigrad by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik in 4K*





by Cities in 4K, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tPG4z2HeXg


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Martinšćica na otoku Cresu*









by topo.gigio, google earth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac and Velebit - Where Alps meet the Mediterranean*

Where Alps meet the Mediterranean by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Duga Uvala, Istra*

Duga Uvala by Nóra, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Donja Klada*









by drtop, google earth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - sunny day on the streets*

Everyday one shot! Sunny day on the streets by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Krk*





by Saluto-Team, YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvwk8WcHXaQ


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Into Pieces*

Morning in Ražanac under the merciless gusts of hurricane force Bura, which were exceeding 200km/h during the night and morning in the Velebit Channel, disintegrating sea into fine dust which salted the whole Zadar area

Into Pieces by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

[/url]Volosko by brch1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastav*

Kastav by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastav II*

Kastav by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastav III*

Kastav by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plomin*

plomin by lino janco, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trsat, sanctuary in Rijeka*

Trsat, Rijeka by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cesarica*

Cesarica by ****, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omišalj on the island of Krk*

Omišalj by leslawm, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rijeka clock tower*

Rijeka central square clock tower view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Opatija*

Luxury waterfront walkway in Opatija by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rijeka*

City of Rijeka square and architecture evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ližnjan near Medulin*

Windsurfing Ližnjan
Liznjan, Croatia by goran babic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beautiful bay on Ist island and village Ist*









by vesna gluhak, Google Earth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ist - the night wiew to Molat*









by Lojze Vrenčur, Google Earth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Susak*

Donje selo (Lower village)
Susak by MofS, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Susak*

Susak dusk - Gornje i Donje selo (Upper and Lower Village)
susak dusk by DMirkovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka - A solitary willow*

Rijeka Gacka by MountMan Photo, on Flickr

by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka - At Mayer's source (Majerovo vrilo)*

Majerovo vrilo by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pazinski kaštel*

Pazin by Blaz Purnat, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Frankopan's castle Ozalj*

Castle on the cliff Ozalj
Castle on the cliff Ozalj by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa river at Kupari Donji*

Livade i Kupa ispred Donjih Kupara by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Otok Vir*

Jedna od mnogih plaža








by Zeljko Lokmic, google earth
https://www.google.com/maps/@44.29535,15.1045,1633m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krnička Vala*

skok by kunigunda**, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag night*

karlobag-night by Dario, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovenska, fishing port of Veli Lošinj*

The village of Rovenska by Denis Vida, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Dubovac in Karlovac*

Karlovački kaštel Dubovac by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svetvinčenat, Istria: Castle Grimani*

Svetvinčenat (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Božava na Dugom Otoku*









by Nagard, Google Earth


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šilo na otoku Krku - Star diffractions*

Star diffractions by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvička jezera*

Plitvička jezera, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Limski kanal*

Limski by Rolf F., on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sveti Kriz village, Medimurje region*

Svbeti Križ village by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Čakovec*

Čakovec by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodnjan, Istria*

Vodnjan (03) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Strigova, Medjimurje*

Štrigova, Međimurje, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hermitage*

The Blaca Hermitage (or Pustinja Blaca in Croatian) is a monastery located on the southern side of the Island of Brac, Croatia. It began in a stone cave (just above the complex, painted with white crosses in the photo) where a group of Croatian monks sought refuge from Turk invaders and pirate raids and a place of solitude to dedicate themselves to God. 

hermitage by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan (Feb 12, 2015)

i am enjoying Croatia pictures meanwhile watching Marin Cilic battle against Sam Querrey in 2017 Semi Final Wimbledon :cheers:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Adriatic Sea in Fažana, Istria*

Adriatic Sea (47) - Fažana by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenička Draga - Regatta MALA BARKA, sightseeing of traditional sailboats*

Mošćenička Draga - Regata MALA BARKA, smotra tradicijskih morskih barki na jedra by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cakovec, Medjimurje*

Čakovec old town by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cakovec park, Medjimurje*

Čakovec park by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cakovec square, Medjimurje*

Čakovec square by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Peteranec village, Podravina*

Peteranec village in podravina by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Karlobag with island of Pag desert in background*

Floating boat on turquoise sea in Velebit channel by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica*

Colorful street of Koprivnica view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška on the island of Krk*

Baška by Hoteli Baška, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cetina River Canyon*

peace of mind by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porozina, Island of Cres*

Porozina, otok Cres by Marin Lučić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb downtown*

downtown by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiža on the island of Vis*

Komiža by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj u suton*

Mali Lošinj u suton #malilosinj #losinjsunset #sunset #islandlosinj #losinj #papyrum #papyrumstudio by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

#316 SIBENIK -- CROATIA by Ciobotea Teodor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Water is life - Plitvička jezera National park Croatia*

Water is life by Xan WHITE, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*In turquoise waters - Plitvička jezera National park Croatia*

In turquoise waters by Xan WHITE, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Koprivnica, Podravina region, northern Croatia*

Town of Koprivnica old street view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kumrovec village, northern Croatia*

Kumrovec picturesque village in Zagorje region of Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kumrovec - statue of Tito*

Kumrovec picturesque village in Zagorje region of Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kumrovec III*

Kumrovec picturesque village in Zagorje region of Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kumrovec IV - birth house of Tito*

Village of Kumrovec and Josip Broz Tito birth house view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kumrovec V*

Kumrovec picturesque village in Zagorje region of Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sukošan*

Sukosan waterfront and calm sea evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by Gorana Kurtovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Getting inside the lake - Krka National park*

Getting inside the lake by Xan WHITE, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Here comes the flood - Krka National park*

Here comes the flood by Xan WHITE, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon of the river Krupa at the mouth of Krupa into Zrmanja, Velebit Nature Park*

kanjon rijeke Krupe kod ušća Krupe u Zrmanju, Park prirode Velebit, Hrvatska / canyon of the river Krupa at the mouth of Krupa into Zrmanja, Velebit Nature Park, Croatia by Hrvoje Sasek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from the top of Risnjak mountain, Gorski kotar subregion*

5_Miro_Dezulovic_Pogled by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat*

Cavtat by Liv Annette, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovunski pogled prema istoku*

DSC_9471-Pano by Brecht Vergult, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*

Zadar Five wells square and historic architecture panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rijeka*

Rijeka by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*

Famous Fosa harbor in Zadar aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)

*Smokova Beach, Vis*:


----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)

*Komiža Town, Vis*:


----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)

*Split*:


----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)

*Rucica Beach, Pag*:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir from the church tower. . .*

Trogir desde la torre de la iglesia . . . by Borreiroscm, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*

Senj - Croatia by sanzios, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*

Croatia / Kroatien: Opatija by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati Islands*

#331 KORNATI ISLANDS -- CROATIA by Ciobotea Teodor, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Petrcane*

Petrčane by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sv. Ciprijan i Justina, Vis on the island of Vis*

Sv. Ciprijan i Justina by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar - Preko ferry line*

Zadar and Preko by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Storm behind Rijeka - recorded from Malinska on the island of Krk*

IMG_3024 by ervin cividini, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlarin*

Zlarin by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale u Istri*

Bale - Croazia by Elena Maniero, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun's views*

Motovunske vizure by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati Islands*

#315 KORNATI ISLANDS -- CROATIA by Ciobotea Teodor, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*

Trogir by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kaštel Kambelovac*

Kaštel Kambelovac by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Neretva River Valley*

005 Croacia. Delta del Neredva. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pučišća on the island of Brač*

Pučišća by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Šibenik by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar by ALDO GRGUROVIĆ, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zalazak u Karlobagu*

Karlobag by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbnik on the island of Krk*

Vrbnik by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sukosan*

Ancient village of Sukosan near Zadar old stone chapel view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sukosan II*

Ancient village of Sukosan near Zadar stone street and square view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sukosan III*

Ancient village of Sukosan near Zadar stone street and arch gate view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varaždin*

Old town of Varazdin park and landmarks view at sunset by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun from the Mirna valley*

Motovun iz doline rijeke Mirne by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston sa solanom i zidinama*

F_DSC7615 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar on the island of Hvar*

054 Croacia. Isla de Hvar. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dome of St. James Cathedral*

Dome of St. James Cathedral by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ocean Victory (yacht) - anchored yacht in front of Zadar*

Ocean Victory (yacht) by ALDO GRGUROVIĆ, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cesarica*

Cesarica by ****, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varaždin*

Baroque town of Varazdin square panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*

People silhouette on colorful sunset in Zadar by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lokvarsko Lake*

Lokvarsko jezero by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*

Fountains and cityscape in capital city of Zagreb by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Varaždin*

Colorful street of baroque town Varazdin view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab*

Croatia / Kroatien: Rab by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastel Stafilic*

Ancient architecture and waterfront of Kastel Stafilic by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastel Stafilic II*

Stafilic by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastel Stafilic III*

Kastel Stafilicchurch and landscape view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*

Town of Zadar waterfront detail view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodnjan*

Vodnjan (03) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastel Novi*

Kastel Novi turquoise harbor and historic architecture view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kaštel Kambelovac*

Kastel Kambelovac waterfront and historic architecture view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar*

People silhouettes at golden sunset at sea and yacht on horizon by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

F_DSC8000 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastel Gomilica*

Kastel Gomilica old town on the sea near Split by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brela sunset*

Brela - Kroatien (18) by Mario Reinke, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Šibenik, Croatia by Oblak Gromovnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Part of the Posedarje area*

Landscape by ALDO GRGUROVIĆ, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastela*

Historic stone architecture in Kastel Gomilica waterfront by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Supetar, Brac island*

Supetar on Brac island turquoise waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Novalja on the island of Pag*

Stara Novalja by dalregobeyond, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunrise in Veli Lošinj*

Veli Lošinj, izlazak sunca #bonaca #calm #velilosinj #islandofvitality #islandlosinj #sunrise #lussingrande by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula by night*

Pula by kristijan siladic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

F_DSC8026 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Donja Dubrava, Medjimurje*

Drava river floating wooden cabin by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakar*

Bakarske sličice (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*

Pula by Nick Hall, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*

Umag, Croatia (2) by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

DUBROVNIK by Saimir Kumi, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Watermill on Mura river*

Old watermill on Mura river view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Izvor rijeke Cetine*

Izvor Cetine. by Luka Popadić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by linwujin, on Flickr

Dubrovnik by linwujin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Šibenik, Croatia by Oblak Gromovnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*

Novigrad dalmatinski by Ivan Coric, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke*

Rastoke by Vjekoslav Karadža, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - streams of gold*

streams of gold by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - cascading kaleidoscope*

cascading kaleidoscope by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - spell of the bridge*

spell of the bridge by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Podizanje jutarnje magle s Lokvarskog jezera*

Podizanje jutarnje magle s Lokvarskog jezera (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
By me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plomin's bell towers in front of the sunset*

Plominski zvonici pred zalazak by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac Docks By Evening*

Rabac Docks By Evening by Stefano Zerauschek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*

Poreč, Croatia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula*

Face_DSC7375 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira on the island of Brač*

Postira by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati Archipelago*

Kornati by Vesa Tamminen, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vineyard under Kalnik mountain in morning fog*

V Prigorskim goricami by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Morning in Zadar*

Church of St Donatus and the Bell Tower. 
Morning in Zadar by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija, Volosko*

Volosko, Opatija by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42087&element=710905


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Donji Miholjac










SOURCE


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42087&element=710854


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik at sundown*

Zlatna prašina nad Kamešnicom by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka 2017.*

Rijeka by Ilija Ascic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View from Učka to the Istrian side*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=20893&element=657743


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Korčula and peninsula Pelješac*

105 Croacia. Isla de Korcula. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mura river*

Mura river landscape and flow view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dusk on the river Kupa*

Dusk on the river Kupa by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir, Unesco world heritage*

Trogir, Croatia (Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krka, Skradinski buk*

Krka by Licht und Korn, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj - moonlight*

Veli Lošinj - moonlight by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar / Croatia by Florian Kettner, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - hidden waterfall*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42087&element=703143


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kalnik hills*

Autumn view of church on the rural hills by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab by night*

Rab, Croatia by kuehwi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - strength born of peace*

..


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin*

nin ? by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Gacka*

Gacka by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunrise island Ilovik and Kozjak*

Sunrise island Ilovik and Kozjak by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke*

2017-12-03_01-48-19 by linwujin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kamačnik Canyon near Vrbovsko*

Kamačnik by Mario Kociper, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panorama of Trget over Raški Bay*

Panorama Trgeta preko Raškog zaljeva by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Storm approaches with a DOUBLE RAINBOW*

Pula by West Village Chorale, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poluotok Pelješac*

Pelješac by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*

187 Croacia. Makarska. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novi Vinodolski*

Mediterranean harbor in town of Novi Vinodolski by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vis*

Island of Vis yachting bay by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*

Skradin by Alicia Julián, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Trsat Castle got a festive lighting (1)*

Rijeka - Trsat Castle got a festive lighting (1) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Trsat Castle got a festive lighting (2)*

Trsat dragon-drawn carriage in
Rijeka - Trsat Castle got a festive lighting (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlarin island*

Island of Zlarin waterfront and architecture view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Trsat Castle got a festive lighting (3)*

Rijeka - Trsat Castle got a festive lighting (3) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Trsat Castle got a festive lighting (4)*

Rijeka - Trsat Castle got a festive lighting (4) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*

Zagreb advent by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zagreb, Zrinjevac za Advent*

Zrinjevac, Zagreb, Croatia by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar - Croatia by Fistarol, on Flickr


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Osijek*

Osijek landmarks by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*LIPIK*










By Boris Kačan


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*ORAHOVICA*










By Boris Kačan


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*ILOK - Principovac estate*










By Boris Kačan


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*VALPOVO - Castle Prandau Normann*










By Boris Kačan


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*ĐAKOVO - Cathedral of st. Peter








*

By Boris Kačan


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*ZMAJEVAC*










By Boris Kačan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sveti Juraj kod Senja*

Dark days in Paradise by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island Ilovik from air*

Island Ilovik from air by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn colors on the shore of Lake Lokvarsko*

Boje jeseni na obali Lokvarskog jezera by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlarin island*

Mediterranean village of Zlarin stone architecture view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlarin II*

Island of Zlarin and archipelago of Sibenik view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zlarin III*

Colorful harbor of Zlarin island by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb underground tunnel*

Historic underground tunnel under Zagreb historic town in Christmas decoration by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb II*

Historic underground tunnel under Zagreb historic town in Christmas decoration by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb III*

Historic underground tunnel under Zagreb historic town in Christmas decoration by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*IV*

Historic underground tunnel under Zagreb historic town by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Zarečki roof in winter*

Slap Zarečki krov zimi by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula by night*

Pula by kristijan siladic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Isla de Mljet*

196 Croacia. Isla de Mljet. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška Voda*

03 - Baška Voda, Croatie, Mai 2017, sur le port by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati Archipelago*

Kornati by Croatia Yacht Charter, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi Otok - outmost south eastern part of Dugi Otok*

Dugi Otok by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

Plitvička jezera, Croatia by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Cavtat by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj from air*

Mali Lošinj from air by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč Port*

Poreč Port by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija from air*









by https://www.instagram.com/vladfran.croatia


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*

Idyllic Zagreb upper town Christmas market decorations by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar*

Vrsar by Crabby Bay, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orebić na poluotoku Pelješcu*

Orebic on peninsula Peljesac
205 Croacia. Orebic. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Orebic on peninsula Peljesac*

204 Croacia. Orebic. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Makarska
https://flic.kr/p/PiWznW


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Postira na Braču*

Postira by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Skradinski buk on the Krka river*

Krka by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Veliki buk, Rastoke*

*Happy New Year 2018*​
Veliki buk, Rastoke by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sali on Long Island (Dugi Otok)*

Sali by Marco Scuderi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selo Krasno na Velebitu - Village Krasno on Velebit*

Velebit - Krasno (2) by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter landscape in Mrzla Vodica - Gorski kotar subregion*

Današnji zimski krajolik iz Mrzle Vodice by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Klanjec III*

Picturesque town of Klanjec in green landscape view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Volosko, Kvarner bay*

Idyllic mediterranean waterfront in Volosko village by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Volosko II*

Idyllic mediterranean waterfront in Volosko village by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Volosko III*

Town of Volosko evening waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik Old Town*

Šibenik by Vlatka Mm, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Veli Rat, Dugi Otok*

Veli Rat lighthouse and turquoise beach view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac*

A shot of Vinjerac, Croatia by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

Plitvice lakes by tomislav154, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Delnice is covered with snow*

Delnice danas (4) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*

Split cathedral and Diocletian's palace street evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Učka under the snow*

Učka pod snijegom (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kastel Gomilica*

Kastel Gomilica old town on the sea near Split by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošcenice high above the sea*

Mošćenice visoko nad morem by MountMan Photo, on Flickr

by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Paz and Učka mountain*

Paz i Učka by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Croatia / Kroatien: Dubrovnik by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split*

Split waterfront and landmarks blue evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kaštel Gomilica*

Kastel Gomilica waterfront panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Split by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*

Križevci aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pustinja Blaca hermitage on Brac island*

Pustinja Blaca hermitage on the rock by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Euphrasian basilica 2*

Euphrasian Basilica in Porec church view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Euphrasian basilica 3*

Euphrasian Basilica in Porec astefacts and tower view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Euphrasian basilica 4*

Euphrasian Basilica in Porec arcades and tower view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter view from Mrzla Vodica with Risnjak in the distance*

Zimski pogled iz Mrzle Vodice s Risnjakom u daljini by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kosmati Castle or Petrapilosa*

It is located in Istria, on a rock high above the valley of the Bracane stream, right tributary of the river Mirna, halfway between Buzet and Motovun.

Kosmati kaštel ili Petrapilosa by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue hour in Dubrovnik*

Blue hour in Dubrovnik, Croatia by Lukasz Lukomski, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar on the island of Hvar*

Happy Easter !
Sretan Božić !

Hvar (03) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Šibenik by Yann Pinczon du Sel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar evening*

Zadar evening by Piotr Grodzicki, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tulove grede on Velebit and Master road*

5 by zdravko šimičev, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*North Velebit - views of the Adriatic and Zavižan*

Velebit by National Park And Surrounding Area, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska beach on sunny autumn day*

Baska beach on sunny autumn day, Croatia by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Lovreč, Istria*

St. Lovreč by Tilen Rupar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin, Istria*

Medulin Croazia by Alessio Tomasoni, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Split theater*

HNK Split by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Omis*








[/url]Omiš by brch1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Omis*

Omiš i ušće Cetine by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blue hour in Dubrovnik*

Blue hour in Dubrovnik by Lukasz Lukomski, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - Cathedral of Sv. Lawrence*

Trogir by GS 1977, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Omiš*

Cetina mouth in Omiš by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci, Prigorje region*

Križevci at sunset by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Omiš*

Town of Omis and Cetina river mouth panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfalls on the Krka River*

Krka by ferdj, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Krupa*

Krupa by Boro P, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tranquility*

A view to a Zir hill, visible from the A1 motorway in Croatia 
Tranquility by Tonino Filipović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krčki most*

Every day one shot! by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Carev most na Lokvarskom jezeru nedaleko Mrzle Vodice*

Carev most na Lokvarskom jezeru nedaleko Mrzle Vodice (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Omiš sand beach*

Town of Omis beach and sanbar aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zalazak u Novigradu*

Zalazak u Novigradu by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Natalia González, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Statue of St Peter watching over town Makarska, Dalmatia*

Statue of St Peter watching over town Makarska, Dalmatia, Croatia by Alen Ferina, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci park*

Town of Krizevci park aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice*

Vodice by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Križevci*

Križevci aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Makarska*

Colorful Makarska boats and waterfront under Biokovo mountain view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poljana's blue hour, island Ugljan*

Poljana's blue hour, island Ugljan, Dalmatia, Croatia by Alen Ferina, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka*

Gacka by Ivana Maletic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - park u centru*

karlovac by motorist987, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on the island of Rab*

IMG_1809 by Mauro Legovich, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brela*

Idyllic islet on Punta Rata beach in Brela by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bakarske ulice*

Bakarske ulice by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brela*

Idyllic beach Punta Rata in Brela aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*

Poreč by Peter Schoen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*

Pula by VVCephei, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat*

Cavtat by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiža na otoku Visu*

komiža by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik II*

Dubrovnik night aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik III*

Dubrovnik Stradun by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik IV*

Dubrovnik view from walls by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Slavonski Brod*










By Ivo Biočina


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Traškošćan*










SOURCE


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Makarska*

Colorful Makarska boats and waterfront under Biokovo mountain view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Zagreb*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Baška voda*

Baska voda waterfront sailing destination in Makarska riviera by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Baška voda II*

Town of Baska Voda waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mali Ston*

Mali Ston by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Knin*

Knin by icheasty, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Details from the abandoned town of Dvigrad - bread oven*

Detalji iz napuštenoga grada Dvigrada (5) - obnovljeni ostaci krušne peći by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik square historic landmarks view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik II*

Town of Dubrovnik UNESCO world heritage site view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Srebreno*

Srebreno aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fishing on Korana in Karlovac*

It's nice day for a fishing by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mlini near Dubrovnik*

Idyllic village of Mlini in Dubrovnik archipelago view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat - The Harbour and Franciscan Church*

The Harbour and Franciscan Church, Cavtat by HJ in Ches, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik historic port and city walls view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Source of the Cetina River*

Izvor Cetine. by Luka Popadić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik city walls and harbor view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ston*

Historic town of Ston street and church view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Roški waterfall - National park Krka*

Roški slap - NP Krka by Oblak Gromovnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Roški waterfall - National park Krka*

Roški slap by Igor Rončević, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krizevci*

Križevci by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd after the big rain*

Biograd.after.Rain by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sveti Petar Cvrstec, village in Prigorje*

Sveti Petar Čvrstec by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvička jezera u proljeće 2018.*

Plitvička jezera u proljeće 2018. (3) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr

by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvise Lakes*

F_DSC_5823 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik waterfront defense walls aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik II*

Historic landmarks of old Dubrovnik and Lokrum island view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Architecture of waterfall - Plitvice Lakes*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=42087&element=719628


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Source of the Kupa river*

spring of river kupa, croatia by Tina Grdić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Stone narrow street of Dubrovnik church view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik steep narrow street view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes - spring 2018*

Plitvička jezera u proljeće 2018. (11) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj from air in sunset*

Mali Lošinj from air in sunset by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by walterlegat, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*

Poreč by Abramo Carlesso, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Strmac Pribički near Karlovac- Eastern-rites Catholic church of the Annunciation*

Every day one shot! Eastern-rites Catholic church of the Annunciation by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The old port of Dubrovnik during sunset*

Port by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sinj by night*

Sinj by Koga Briga, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfalls on the Krčić River below the mill*

Slapovi na Krčiću ispod mlinice by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Petrčane at sunset*

Petrčane at sunset by Alex Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

F_DSC_5791 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Malinska*









*Flickr cinxxx*
by Rekarte


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Novigrad*

Zalazak u Novigradu (4) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria*

Pula by Daniel Neubauer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat*

Cavtat by Rachel Brockley, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Split by Mario Vidić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn at Skradinski buk*

Autumn at Skradinski buk by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Uvala Sakarun, Dugi otok*

Sakarun, Dugi otok by Marin Lučić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lukovo*

Lukovo by Francesco Liberatori, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Martin Bay, Mali Lošinj*

Sv. Martin Bay, Mali Lošinj by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Draga: limestone towers*

Vela Draga is a geological phenomenon on the west side of Učka.
Vela Draga: vapnenački tornjevi by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Motovun*

Motovun by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Malinska, Krk island*

Malinska by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jaka izmaglica iznad Kamačnika*

Jaka izmaglica iznad Kamačnika by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag*

Karlobag by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vodnjan, Istria*

Town of Vodnjan colorful square and old tractor view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fazana, Istria*

Town of Fazana waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula*

Arena Pula Roman amphiteater at sunset view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac Afternoon*

Vinjerac Afternoon by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Cetina nizvodno od "pločastog mosta" / Cetina River downstream from the "plateau bridge"*

Rijeka Cetina nizvodno od "pločastog mosta" (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
by me


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Trogir*

Promenade at Trogir by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula, Istria*

Town of Pula stone church and shipyard cranes sunset view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Chorwacja. Ciovo, Split by Jarosław Lichoń, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Architecture details of the old town Korčula in Dalmatia*

Croatia / Kroatien: Korčula by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## Frommis (Jul 2, 2018)

Absolutely stunning. Croatia is one of the most beautiful countries in the world, so no surprise there. lol


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island Mljet*

Mljet by mahlerhutter, on Flickr


----------



## HCM1000 (Jun 3, 2018)

Great looking country. I guess the coast is what people see when they think of Croatia, but the inland also has some great gems.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*The source of the Gacka river*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ston*

Ston by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka, Korčula*

Vela Luka, Korčula by Luka Popadić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ston walls*

Ston walls aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka, island of Korčula*

Vela Luka by Luka Popadić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Medieval town of Dubrovnik with famous walls colorful view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sinj*

Sinj by Alicia Julián, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago*

kornati by Urška Merc, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cavtat*

Adriatic town of Cavtat waterfront panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Park prirode Telašćica*

IMG_2519 by Frano Matulović, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mlini near Dubrovnik*

Adriatic village of Mlini waterfront aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sinj alka - is held today*

Sinjska Alka by Gary Evans, on Flickr

More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinjska_alka


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag Town by night*

Pag by Massimo Paladin, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik coastline*

Dubrovnik colorful coastline aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik old harbor*

Dubrovnik harbor and city walls view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag*

Pag by Sanjin Maržić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula, IStria*

Pula Roman gate by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mali Ston*

Mali Ston waterfront aerial sun haze view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

Plitvice Lakes National Park by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Srebreno*

Srebreno coastline and waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Creek Curak - Gorski kotar*

S potoka Curka (1) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab on the Island of Rab*

Rab, Croatia # 1 by Miroslav Zachoval, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac, east istrian coast*

Rabac by Istra News, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cavtat*

Town of Cavtat towers and waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2009)

Osijek


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar, Istria*

Vrsar by sziaa, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat*

005 Croacia. Cavtat. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Gacka river, lika*

Gacka river valley by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*

Rovinj bei Nacht by Andreas Bödiger, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vela Luka, Island of Korčula*

Vela Luka (03) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Trogir by Mateusz Gazda, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening in Šibenik*

Šibenik by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sunset Over Roman Forum, Zadar*

Sunset Over Roman Forum, Zadar, Croatia by Alen Ferina, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Galesnjak, heart shaped island in Dalmatia*

Galešnjak - heart shaped island in Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Port of town Rijeka in the evening*

Port of town Rijeka in the evening, Kvarner, Croatia by Alen Ferina, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lika and Velebit range, my vision of paradise*

Paradise by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pakostane*

Pakoštane, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Famous and beautiful beach Oprna on island Krk, Kvarner, Croatia*

Famous and beautiful beach Oprna on island Krk, Kvarner, Croatia by Alen Ferina, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin, Istria*

Medulin Croazia by Alessio Tomasoni, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Osijek cathedral*

Osijek by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Night @ Novigrad in Istria*

Night @ Novigrad by Günter Geißelbacher, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Osijek*

Osijek main square and cathedral panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Croatia / Kroatien: Rovinj by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zaton, Nin, Velebit*

Zaton aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kopacki rit nature park*

Kopacki Rit marshes nature park wooden boardwalk view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kopacki rit II*

Kopacki Rit marshes nature park bird observation deck and wooden boardwalk by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kopacki Rit III*

Kopacki Rit marshes nature park bird observation deck and wooden boardwalk by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik i otok Lokrum*

F_DSC_9843 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

F_DSC_9857 by Miro Dežulović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hvar*

Hvar by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bobovišće - Brač Island*

Bobovišće - Brač Island by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Šibenik by Stephen Eustace, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*

Skradin... by Ita (Fanita) Krokar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sukošan*

Sukošan, Croatia by Luka Popadić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin*

Nin by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lukovo*

Lukovo by Julien, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Osijek*

Osijek by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*

Senj by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres port in evening light*

Cres port in evening light by KrisNM, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kastav by night 2018.*

Kastav by night 2018. by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb*

ZAgreb center aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Gacka*

Gacka river Croatia by Sylvia Nad, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Topolje - church of st. Peter and Paul










By vladfran


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cres Town on the Island of Cres*

Cres by Fhyrst, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*From Curak creek in Gorski kotar*

S potoka Curka (5) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lovran*

Lovran panorama by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krk*

Island town of Krk evening waterfront view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fazana from excursion boat for Brijuni*

Brioni by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin*

DSC_3817 by roger janssen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*

Every day one shot! by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Panoramic view from Franciscan monastery Our Lady of the Angels above town Orebic, peninsula Peljesac, Dalmatia, Croatia*

Panoramic view from Franciscan monastery Our Lady of the Angels above town Orebic, peninsula Peljesac, Dalmatia, Croatia by Alen Ferina, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Architecture details of the old town Korčula in Dalmatia*

Croatia / Kroatien: Korčula by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Croatia / Kroatien: Split by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska*

Makarska by O W, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Šibenik by Nikola Plejic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krka - small waterfalls*

Krka Waterfall by Paul Smeets, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Canyon of the river Krupa at the mouth of Krupa into Zrmanja, Velebit Nature Park, Croatia*

kanjon rijeke Krupe kod ušća Krupe u Zrmanju, Park prirode Velebit, Hrvatska / canyon of the river Krupa at the mouth of Krupa into Zrmanja, Velebit Nature Park, Croatia by Hrvoje Sasek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar by Sebastian Fransson, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mount Zir in the River Lika Valley*

Lika by Hrvoje Novosel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zimski pogled sa Zavižana na Velebitu na kvarnerske otoke - Winter view from Zavižan on Velebit on Kvarner islands*

Special, Very Special, Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zagreb and Bundek lake*

Zagreb autumn from Bundek lake by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Samobor*

Samobor sunset aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The island of Pag (peninsula Lun) is seen from the island of Rab*

Croatia / Kroatien: Rab / Pag by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*An evening came to Mošćenice*

Stigla je večer u Mošćenice by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Samobor*

Samobor aerial sunset by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plaža u Crikvenici*

Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 78 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Samobor*

Samobor creek and old streets evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka: večer nad Kvarnerom od Vile Nore / Rijeka: Evening over Kvarner from Villa Nora*

Večer nad Kvarnerom od Vile Nore by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Gacka river source, Lika*

Majerovo Vrilo Gacka river source aerial view, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek*










By me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Croatia / Kroatien: Rovinj by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula Ampitheatre*

Pula Ampitheatre by Mick Baker, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pazin*

Croatia / Kroatien: Pazin by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Mljet - islet with a monastery on the lake*

Mljet by TRANSMUNDI OPERADORA, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baćina Lakes - Baćinska jezera*

Bacinska Jezera, Croatia by Ilya Melnikov, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik old center rooftops evening aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Historic City of Trogir*

Historic City of Trogir by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bura - Postira na Braču*

Bura by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

Croatia / Kroatien: Šibenik by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula, Istra*

Panoramic view of Pula from hill by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria*

Novigrad sunset by Szellő Gábor, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*

Karlovac by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupari and resort area*

A6374DUBb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The walls of Ston*

The walls of Ston (Stonske zidine) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir - city clock and city loggia*

Trogir by O W, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Đurđevac*

Durdevac citadel aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis on the island of Vis*

Vis by Casper Floysand Andrésen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*

Skradin by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Gacka valley*

Colorful Gacka valley aerial summer view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati archipelago*

kornati islands by marie-eve rabouin, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag bay and the town of Pag with Velebit in the background*

Pag by Pierre Villard, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*

Novigrad Dalmatinski by Ivan Coric, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

Plitvice Lakes National Park by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

Plitvice Lakes, Croatia [5148x3456][OC] by Hakon Mork, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The village of Štefanci on the river Kupa*

Selo Štefanci, pogled s Kupe by MountMan Photo, on Flickr
my photo


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška on the island of Krk*

Oasis by ****, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trogir*

UNESCO Town of Trogir main square panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Tvrđa - Osijek*












By Davor Kibel


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Tvrđa - Osijek II*










By Davor Kibel


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oprtalj i drvored*

Oprtalj i drvored by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brela*

Idyllic beach in Brela panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Baška Village, South Eastern of Krk Island, Seen from Car Ferry "Krk", Lopar-Valbiska*

Stara Baška Village, South Eastern of Krk Island, Seen from Car Ferry "Krk", Lopar-Valbiska by Stefano Zerauschek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rabac*

Rabac by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lozisca on Brac island*

Village of Lozisca on Brac island historic street and colofrul flowers view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Umag*

~Umag by Ratko Kaucic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening in Bale*

IMG32227 by Valinor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Drunken Prophet, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston and salt pans*

Ston by Tatjana Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac field, Dalmatian inland*

Croatian countryside by Erik Strahm, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula*

Forum square and historic roman Temple of Augustus in Pula view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cetina, river in Dalmatian Zagora*

Cetina by Branko Čović, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plomin*

Idyllic istrian stone village of Plomin on green hill view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

MountMan - The photo with the vast valley and mountains, in my opinion is what this section all about, very good choice, thank you.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šibenik*

*Sretan Božić svima!*
*Merry Christmas everyone!*

Šibenik by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradinski buk, one of the many waterfalls on the Krka River*

KRKA, Croatia by Laurynas S, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Arena Pula*

Arena Pula historic Roman amphitheater panoramc green landscape view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Advent u Zadru*

Advent u Zadru by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin*

Nin, Croatia by Terra Libera, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlobag from Velebit*

Jugo by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plitvice Lakes*

PA110552 by Yuren Ju, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Rab - Lopar*

Lopar / Rab / Croatia by Manuel Scheikl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Osor from the air, island of Cres*

Osor by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*

Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 57 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Island*

Lonely stone island in Zadar archipelago aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Labin*

Besichtigung in Labin......320 m über dem Meer hoch gelegen by Gerda Bi, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Stara Drava - Bilje*












By Samir Kurtagić


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

???? Beautiful place.. ??Rovinj, Istria by Dina Cvek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Savudrija*

Savudrija by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*

Every day one! by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Ružica grad*










by Mario Toncer


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

A6366DUBb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek - Tvrđa*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lovran*

Lovran from above by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrboska on the island of Hvar*

Vrboska by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Samobor*

Green town of Samobor church and landscape aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Jankovac - Papuk (UNESCO Geopark)*












by Marijan Škripač


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Papuk - UNESCO Geopark*












by Marijan Škripač


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Đakovo - cathedral of St. Peter*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*National Park Kornati*

Kornati, Chorvatsko by CK Novalja - specialista na Chorvatsko, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Daruvar*










SOURCE


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Milna on the island of Brač (2)*

Milna by Luka Boban, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek*










by Romulić & Stojčić multimedia studio


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*

Skradin by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradinski Buk on the Krka River*

Skradinski Buk by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pag bay*

Pag by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Pag near Kolan*

Pag by Darko Pevec, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj - view from Nehaj Fortress*

Senj by Piotr Habało, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Senj*

Senj by Thomas Morris, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab*

Rab, Croatia by kuehwi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab*

Rab, Croatia by kuehwi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pier in port of Baska with sun reflex on the sea*

Pier in port of Baskawith sun reflex on the sea, Croatia by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baska, red roofs, quay, promenade, beach and blue sea*

Baska, red roofs, quay, promenade, beach and blue sea, Croatia by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## B Z N (Jun 21, 2014)

Plitvice lakes


----------



## B Z N (Jun 21, 2014)

Plitvice lakes


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Opatija*

Opatija aerial panorama by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fažana*

Fazˇana, Croatia - 09 by david daniell, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marina of Fažana*

Marina of Fažana, Croatia. by Éadbháird MacTáo, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Voćin*












By High perspective film


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Opatija*

Park Angiolina in Opatija aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Velebit*










By Goran Šafarek












Velebit is by size the largest mountain in Croatia, although it's not the highest.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sunset over ruins of Kamengrad fortress*










By Matt Pospi


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar. Seaport.*

Vrsar. Seaport. by Gennady L, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrsar*

Vrsar by Nick Savchenko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat, commune de Konavle*

Cavtat, commune de Konavle, comitat de Dubrovnik-Neretva, Dalmatie, Croatie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat, commune de Konavle*

Arrivée a Cavtat, commune de Konavle, comitat de Dubrovnik-Neretva, Dalmatie, Croatie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Đakovo*












Unknown author


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Valpovo - castle Prandau-Normann*












Unknown author


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pucisca on the Island of Brac*

Brač: Pučišća by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pucisca on the Island of Brac*

Brač: Pučišća by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The island of Krapanj - the lowest Croatian island*

Krapanj naj nizi Hrvatski otok by Josip Bogic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Island of Krapanj*

Krapanj – 2013 by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar by ALDO GRGUROVIĆ, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - St. Donatus*

Sv. Donat [Explored #22] by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zavratnica Cove*

Uvala Zavratnica by Karlo Dabo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jablanac - the starting point for Zavratnica*

Jablanac – Zavratnica 37 by Davor Horvat, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lopar view - Beach at Zorzini*

Lopar view by Juke Saps, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab - marina by night*

Rab, Croatia # 1 by Miroslav Zachoval, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The river Kupa in Goršeti*

Jezerce iza jaza u Goršetima by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Autumn on the river Kupa from a sandbar at Kavrani*

Jesen na Kupi sa spruda u Kavranima by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Portic bay on Kamenjak Peninsula*

Croatia - Portic bay by Andrea Einaudi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medulin*

Medulin by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Rovinj*, Istarska | *Rovinj*, Istria









Rovinj, Croatia by George Nuich, on Flickr.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*









*Flickr Stas Aleksandersson*


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*A small island in the Adriatic Sea near the peninsula of Istria*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79832/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Future bell ringers are prepared from small feet*

Festival of small bell ringers Mune 2019th

Budući zvončari pripremaju se od malih nogu (1) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr

Budući zvončari pripremaju se od malih nogu (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vivodina, landscape of highlands near Karlovac*

Vivodina, landscape of highlands by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Church in Vivodina*

Vivodina, landscape of highlands by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Branimir Kuzman, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik rooftops*

Dubrovnik rooftops-3 by John Cook, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo mountain (1)*

The Biokovo Mountains from Makarska
The Biokovo Mountains by Zden Her, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biokovo mountain (2)*

Biokovo - Tramonto
Biokovo - Tramonto by Fabrizio Simonelli, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dinara mountain (1)*

Dinara by Mico Samardzija, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dinara mountain (2)*

planina Dinara, Hrvatska / Dinara mountain, Croatia by Hrvoje Sasek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit*

*Veliki Sadikovac*
Veliki Sadikovac by Ivica Pavičić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Velebit (2)*

*Cesta za Karlobag*
Where this road would take you? by Miro, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj*

Mali Lošinj (13) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mali Lošinj (2)*

Mali Lošinj (08) - sunset by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč - Morning view from the north*

Porec by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec Street View*

Porec Street View by Günter Geißelbacher, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Draguć, Istria*

tranquillity by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small place Draguc in autumn*

Small place Draguc in autumn, Istria, Croatia by Alen Ferina, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Dusk from backyards*

Dusk from backyards by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Entering the city through a steel bridge*

Entering the city through a steel bridge by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The stream of Gerovčica*

Potok Gerovčica (4) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*A view of the rock in which foot runs the stream Gerovčica*

Pogled prema stijeni u čijem podnožju izvire potok Gerovčica (1) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Great Lake (Veliko jezero) on the island of Mljet*

Great Lake (Veliko jezero) on the island of Mljet by Elvis L., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Village of Govedjari (Island of Mljet)*

Village of Govedjari (Island of Mljet) by Elvis L., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omiš*

Omiš by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omiš*

Omiš by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Roški slap on the Krka river*

Roški Slap by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Waterfall Roški slap on the Krka river (2)*

Roški Slap by James Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rafting on Zrmanja river*

zrmanja rafting by Darko Višek, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zrmanja waterfalls*

Zrmanja waterfalls Croatia by Sylvia Nad, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Papuk - UNESCO Geopark*










Source: Park prirode Papuk facebook page


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Samobor*

Samobor by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Lika*

rijeka lika by Petar Tomasic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Lika kod Kaluđerovca*

Fist rock by the river by Elvis L., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*

Crikvenica by Christophe Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*

Crikvenica by Miha Klemenčič, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenička Draga this winter*

Mošćenička Draga ove zime by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenice*

Mošćenice sa ceste za Selce by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*La citta sospesa - Novigrad*

La citta sospesa (Novigrad - Croazia) by Elena Maniero, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad, Istria*

Novigrad, Istra, Hrvatska by stefancek, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pula*

Pula collage by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*

Poreč, Croatia by Jaroslav Kuhtreiber, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*

Poreč by cairistine, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*

Everyday one shot! In the line. by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zimska razglednica iz Karlovca*

Winter postcard by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Slavonski Brod*









Copyright: Ivica Krpan


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston*

Ston by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ston*

Ston by Massimiliano Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vis on the island of Vis*

Vis by Casper Floysand Andrésen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Komiža on the island of Vis*

komiža by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Telascica*

The bay of Telašćica is one of the most beautiful on Adriatic coast. Situated on the very SE end of Dugi otok it has already the feeling of neighbouring Kornati islands, but excels also with other great features, like high limestone cliffs.

Telascica by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Mir and the cliffs*

The whole SE end of Dugi otok (island) is protected as the Telašćica natural parc. Its very beautiful part are some 100 m tall cliffs, the highest limestone cliffs on the Adriatic. On the left you see the Mir lake. Underground it is connected with the sea, so its water is slightly salty. That's why in the lake there is special fauna and flora.

Lake Mir and the cliffs by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lake Vrana and Sibenik archipelago*

Kamenjak panorama by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrana lake from Kamenjak*

Afternoon view on the SE part of the lake.
Vrana lake from Kamenjak by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mt Zir in Lika*

Tranquility by Tonino Filipović, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mt Zir in Lika (2)*

Zir by Mala Gala, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Town by night*

9487_Krk by Canonklick, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Winter sunset in Krk*

winter sunset by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazing photos you brought here, thanks for the explanations, i like it.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*

Novi Vinodolski by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*

Croatia - Novi Vinodolski by Ottilia Dózsa, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*St. Foska Church (02)*

Church of Saint Fosca is a small sanctuary in Istria (Croatia) that people have been visiting for a long period of time because popular belief is that Fosca can heal and help people. That is because the church is situated on the center of powerful energy fields that healed many people and that every individual feels on his way. You can feel shudder, heat, coldness, pain or something else. Saint Fosca is protector from headache, rheumatism and arthritis.
http://www.oocities.org/sv_foska/StFoska.htm

St. Foska Church (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Svetvinčenat (04) - Morosini Grimani Castle*

Svetvinčenat (04) - Morosini Grimani Castle by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Butoniga waterfall*

Butoniga is a small creek, flowing now into the artificial lake, which is used as water reservoir for Istria. The area is very remote and the approaches not allowed due to water preservation, so this waterfall is rarely visited.

Butoniga waterfall by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*KAP KAMENJAK AT NIGHT*

KAP KAMENJAK AT NIGHT by KUxFoFo1, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spring in Osijek*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spring in Osijek II*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Co-cathedral of St. Peter and Paul in Osijek*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Evening serenity on "Mekušanski lug"*

[email protected]
Evening serenity on "Mekušanski lug" by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*City beach on the river Korana*

[email protected]
City beach on the river Korana by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik, Croatia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

DUBROVNIK by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brela 2009 by night*

Brela 2009 by Petr Havlik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brela-2011-196*

Brela-2011-196 by Stane Crnjak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grebaštica sunset*

Grebastica sunset by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grebaštica*

Grebastica by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River of Tranquillity - above the Zrmanja river canyon*

River of Tranquillity by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*On top of Risnjak*

On top of Risnjak by Ilia Danilov, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*

Poreč, Croatia by Jaroslav Kuhtreiber, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Porec Street View*

Porec Street View by Günter Geißelbacher, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kaštel Possert (Shabez) u jutarnjem svjetlu [Kaštel Possert (Shabez) in the morning light]*

Kaštel Possert (Shabez) u jutarnjem svjetlu by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Motovun u magli - iz doline rijeke Mirne uzvodno (Motovun in the fog - from the valley of the river Mirna upstream)*

Motovun u magli - iz doline Mirne uzvodno by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## tupungato (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kanjon Kamačnik i potok Kamačnik*

Kamačnik by More Ljubavi, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kanjon Kamačnik i potok Kamačnik*

Kamačnik by Ronald Popara, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dark clouds over city downtown*

Dark clouds over city downtown by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Enjoying in the chirping of birds*

Enjoying in the chirping of birds by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Split by Magnus von Koeller, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Split by Ivan Galic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Murter*

Murter by Suzanne Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Murter*

Murter by Stjepan Vego, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac*

N08 Vinjerac by Layla65, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vinjerac*

Vinjerac Afternoon by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lukovo*

Lukovo by Simon Schmiedbauer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lukovo*

Lukovo by Simon Schmiedbauer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - church of the Mother of God of Lourdes*

Rijeka by Olivier Issaly, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka - Modello Palace*

Rijeka by andreig40, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Sretan Uskrs !

Happy Easter !


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula - Arena*

Pula by Amirosso Grosso, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula fassades*

Pula by risotto al caviale, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by Markus Irndorfer, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija*

opatija-025 by Bernhard Wintersperger, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac on the river Kupa*

Karlovac in my <3 by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*

Karlovac by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Tour de Slavonia*












Source: Tour de Slavonia FB page












It is 139 km long and goes through 5 cities in Osijek-Baranja county.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ploče*

Ploče by Serial Hikers, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ploče*

Ploče by Donald, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poljica*

Poljica with canyon of Cetina river(Croatia) and lookout with sculpture of heroine Mila Gojsalić(Meštrović)!
Greetings from Poljica by Viola Grgasovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crkva sv.Jure - St.George church*

The church of st.George, high in the mountain over river Cetina, was important location in tradition of Poljica.
There was an autonomous republic from 13 century in medieval time, to 1807. The election of the duke took place on day of st.George. The republic followed the own law, "poljički statut" mentioned by queen Elisabeth of England in the year 1333. There is a theory by Russian historian Aleksejev that "poljički statut" inspired Thomas More for his famous work Utopia, written in 1516. Ukrainian scientist Paščenko found significant similarity between "poljički statut" and Ukrainian document "Kievska pravda" important medieval document in Ukraina.
Crkva sv.Jure - St.George church by Hirike, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Drniš*

144 Village de Drnisˇ. (Hr) by Stéphane LAGARDE, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Drniš - Church of St. Anthony of Padua*

Drniš - Crkva Sv. Ante Padovanskog by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sukošan*

IMG_3709 by Chundulak, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sukošan*

Untitled_Panorama1_2 by Chundulak, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nin*

Nin aerial panoramic by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Novalja*

Falling Into Infinity v2 by Kornelije Sajler, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Diving activities in the waters of Stara Novalja*

Tauchen Pag 2017 by Martin Wippel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stara Novalja - From the underwater world*

Tauchen Pag 2017 by Martin Wippel, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka u proljetno popodne - Rijeka in the spring afternoon*

Rijeka u proljetno popodne by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Scena iz Trsatskog kaštela iliti Trsatske gradine -Scene from Trsat Castle*

Scena iz Trsatskog kaštela iliti Trsatske gradine by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nin marshes*

Sea marshes and shallow sand beach of Nin aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kraljevica's Fortress and Praputnjak vineyards Takala in the background*

Kraljevička Fortica i praputnjarski vinogradi Takala u pozadini by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fažana*

Croazia by Silvia, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fažana*

Fažana - Croazia by Boris Borsella, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Fulfinum Mirine on Krk island*

Fulfinum Mirine near Omišalj, Krk island, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Omisalj, Krk island*

Town of Omisalj on Krk island aerial panorama by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buzet in the fog*

Buzet u magli by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac*

Karlovac by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik and the island of Lokrum*

Dubrovnik23 by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Island of Lokrum*

Lokrum Dubrovnik Croatia 018 by saki s, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Povlja on the island of Brač*

Povlja by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Povlja on the island of Brač (2)*

Povlja by Miran Hojnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pirovac*

_DSC6139 by A lot of words, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pirovac*

_DSC6127 by A lot of words, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Iž on the island of Iž*

030 Veli Iž by Joseph B, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Iž on the island of Iž (2)*

openMDM-Segeln - Veli Iž by Hans-Dirk Walter, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ferry port Prizna*

DSC09851-Pano-Bearbeitet.jpg by Matthias W., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prizna before the set*

Evening In Harbour by Dietrich Bojko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Šilo on the island of Krk*

maliOli PHOTO art by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dynamic sky - na punti Šila*

Dynamic sky by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lovrečica*

Lovrečica by Maja Kraljik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bay of Karigador*

Bay of Karigador by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*

Crikvenica by themax2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Crikvenica*

Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 39 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Istarski by Night*

Night @ Novigrad by GU3NT3R G3ISS3LBACH3R, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad by Night*

Hot Night @ Novigrad - Croatia by GU3NT3R G3ISS3LBACH3R, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac from river Kupa side*

Karlovac from river Kupa side by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac - Like a paintings*

Like a paintings by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lumbarda on the island of Korčula*

Lumbarda by ANJCI ALL OVER, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lumbarda Vineyards*

Lumbarda Vineyards by Kathryn, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stari Grad on the island of Hvar*

Stari Grad by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Street in the Old Town, Hvar*

Street in the Old Town by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*

Skradin by Mirna Bronic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Skradin*

skradin by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad and Novigrad's sea*

Novigradsko more by EVAdinarica Project, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad village and Novigrad Sea with Velebit (1757m)*

Croatian Kind of Winter by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jablanac*

Jablanac by Katka Balcarová, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jablanac*

Jablanac_2 by Mario Fajt, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski*

Untitled by Zoltán Tóth, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novi Vinodolski (2)*

Novi Vinodolski by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rab at Dusk*

Rab at Dusk by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Archeological area, Rab*

Archeological area, Rab by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Grimani in Svetvinčenat by night*

Svetvincˇenat by thom trauner, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Grimani in Svetvinčenat*

Svetvinčenat by Ronaldo Frederico da Rocha Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bale, Istria*

Bale by Blaz Purnat, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Staircase and houses through an arch, Bale, Croatia*

Staircase and houses through an arch, Bale, Croatia by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrbanić park in Karlovac*

Vrbanic's park in Karlovac by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Karlovac on foggy morning*

Karlovac on foggy morning by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke - a village on the water*

Rastoke by martin timmann, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rastoke - a village on the water (2)*

Rastoke by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik and island of Lokrum*

Dubrovnik, Croatia by Soma Biswas, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split*

Split by Magnus von Koeller, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Split - View from Marjan parque*

Split by Eldar Jasarevic, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Savudrija lighthouse, Istria - westernmost part of Croatia*

Savudrija lighthouse aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Umag*

Umag by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brtonigla, Istria*

Brtonigla by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krka waterfalls*

Krka by flicksmores, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*River Krka waterfalls (2)*

Krka by Alfred Nevsimal, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novigrad Istarski*

Novigrad Istarski by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - greetings to the sun*

A645 Zadar by Ulrich Scharwächter, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - greetings to the sun (2)*

Zadar by Mladen 56, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jutro na Gacki i dizanje magle u daljini (3)*

Jutro na Gacki i dizanje magle u daljini (3) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka s mosta u Čoviću - nizvodno*

Gacka s mosta u Čoviću - nizvodno by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Convent Dajla, Istria*

Dajla abandoned convent aerial panoramic coastline view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Popovac - Baranja*












by Go2baranja


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek*










by Davor Kibel


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jutro na Gacki*

Jutro na Gacki by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jutro na Gacki i dizanje magle u daljini (2)*

Jutro na Gacki i dizanje magle u daljini (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dajla*

Dajla abandoned convent by the sea view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nighttime in Veli Losinj*

Nighttime in Veli by Jonathan A. Cook, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Veli Lošinj zalazak*

veli losinj zalaz-9092 by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenička Draga*

Cratia- Mošćenička Draga: One day at the beach by Schnella Schnyder, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenička Draga*

Mošćenička Draga.. by Dario Mate, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tribunj*

Tribunj by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rogoznica and "Dragon eye" lake, central Dalmatia*

Rogoznica and Dragon eye lake aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*

Poreč by Stephan Überbacher, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Poreč*

Poreč by Mrs. Julia, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Source of Cetina river in Dalmatian Zagora*

Source of Cetina river by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Ancient Salona amphitheater*

Ancient Salona or Solin amphitheater aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Krapanj island*

Colorful Island of Krapanj aerial panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zalazak u Umagu*

Sunset Umag by Maja Kraljik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zalazak u Umagu 2*

Sunset Umag 2 by Maja Kraljik, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cetina river source*

Cetina river source water hole and Orthodox church aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Mrežnica*

Mrežnica by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mrežnica kod kampa Slapić*

Mrežnica by Krunoslav Iharos, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Saint Nikola fortress overlooking Sibenik bay entrance*

Saint Nikola fortress overlooking Sibenik bay entrance by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Trogir by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Trogir by Ward & Karen Walker, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Trogir Harbour*

Trogir Harbour by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visovac monastery on the islet Visovac in the Krka River*

Kloster Visovac im Nationalpark Krka by Markus Lenz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Visovac*

Visovac by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primosten*

Beach near Primosten, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beach of Saharun on the island of Dugi Otok*

Beach of Saharun by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Beach of Saharun*

Croatia by Kiran Bahra, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*The old willow on the bank of the river Gacka*

Stara vrba na obali Gacke usred polja by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gacka near the bridge in Čović*

Gacka kod mosta u Čoviću by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dubrovnik*









https://photographers.ua/KaplyaAleksandr/album/76119/


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška on the island of Krk*

Baška by Mario Kociper, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška on the island of Krk (2)*

Baška by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Primosten*

Giant Virgin Mary statue on hill above Primosten aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fužine, a walk along Bajer lake*

Fužine, a walk along Bajer lake by Davor Smokovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Raising the morning fog in Brod na Kupi*

Dizanje jutarnje magle u Brodu na Kupi by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View of Učka - Vela Draga and an old abandoned rails*

View of Učka - Vela Draga and an old abandoned rails by Davor Smokovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zarečki krov - the largest waterfall near the town of Pazin*

Zarečki krov - the largest waterfall near the town of Pazin by Davor Smokovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Istarski Umbrellas*

Novigrad Umbrellas by Volker Starck, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Novigrad Istarski*

Novigrad by thom trauner, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Karanac village in Baranja*

Street view of Karanac church and historic architecture by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Karanac II*

Street view of Karanac church and historic architecture by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Karanac III*

Street view of Karanac historic architecture by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Karanac IV*

Street view of Karanac historic architecture by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Karanac V*

Street view of Karanac church and historic architecture by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat*

Cavtat by dave patten, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cavtat*

Cavtat by Greg Schrock, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir*

Trogir by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trogir (2)*

Trogir by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati*

Kornati, Chorvatsko by CK Novalja - specialista na Chorvatsko, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati (2)*

kornati by Urška Merc, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd na Moru*

Biograd na Moru by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Biograd na Moru (2)*

Biograd na Moru by Markus Lenz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kosinj bridge over the river Lika*

Kosinjski most preko rijeke Like by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lika River in the Kosinj valley*

Rijeka Lika u kosinjskoj dolini (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fužine, a walk along Bajer lake*

Fužine, a walk along Bajer lake by Davor Smokovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View of the Lokve lake*

View of the Lokve lake by Davor Smokovic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula fassades*

Pula by risotto al caviale, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula*

pula by Gabor Szalontai, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška Voda*

Baška Voda by Emil Burzo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška Voda (2)*

07 - Baška Voda, Croatie, Mai 2017, sur le port by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Baška Voda (3)*

Baška Voda by Peter Malovrh, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice*

Vodice by DPozega, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vodice (2)*

Vodice by aspri1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dugi Otok i Kornati*

Dugi otok i Kornati by Vladimir Tkalčić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrana Lake - Jugovir*

This is an interesting place by Vrana lake. The lake is by this channel (and others) naturally connected with the nearby Adriatic sea. When Jugo wind (southern) blows, the sea level gets higher and flows into the lake. That is used by eels that massively migrate into the lake to breed there. And fishermen were hunting them on this place. Interesting is also the hill behind. That's Babin škoj and was fortified already by Liburnians in prehistoric times. Later Romans fortified it more and nearby also a Venetian guard tower remains can still be seen.

Jugovir by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Remains of Frankopan Castle Sokolac in Brinje*

Brinje: Sokolac kula - ostaci frankopanskog kaštela by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Remains of Frankopan Castle Sokolac in Brinje (2)*

Brinje: Sokolac - kula s kapelicom by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lumbarda, Korcula island*

Lumbarda on Korcula island archipelago aerial panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice on the island of Cres*

Lubenice, island Cres by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lubenice on the island of Cres (2)*

Lubenice, island Cres by Sandro Tariba, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Savudrija & Julian Alps*

Savudrija & Julian Alps by Maja Kraljik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Savudrija & Julian Alps 2*

Savudrija & Julian Alps 2 by Maja Kraljik, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar: Curak stream*

Potok Curak (srpanj 2019.) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gorski kotar: Gerovčica stream*

Potok Gerovčica (svibanj 2019.) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vrlika and Prozor fortress*

Town of Vrlika and Prozor hill fortress ruins aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Solin, ancient ruins*

Ancient Salona or Solin amphitheater aerial sunset view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Saint Nikola fortress overlooking Sibenik bay entrance*

Saint Nikola fortress overlooking Sibenik bay entrance by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik - Stradun*

Dubrovnik by abelrep2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac*

Vrgorac by km c2, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Vrgorac Plain*

Vrgorac Plain by - Ozymandias -, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Murter on Murter Island*

Murter by Suzanne Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Murter on Murter Island*

Murter by Mathieu Blondeau, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nin*

Nin by Markus Lenz, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

Dubrovnik by sergio andres montalvan daly, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vela spilja cave on Korcula island*

Vela Spilja cave on Korcula island by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cetina kod Omiša - Cetina river near Omiš*

Cetina kod Omiša - Cetina river near Omiš by Hirike, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rijeka Cetina - River Cetina, Croatia*

Rijeka Cetina - River Cetina, Croatia by G.Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Našice*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Našice - Castle Pejačević*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Našice - Church of St. Anthony of Padua*










by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Đurđevac*










by me


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten*

Kroatie258_Primošten by Ludo De Potter, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Primošten*

The peninsula Primošten by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Fosa*

FOSA 034 12 by Marinko Radulic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar - Pozdrav suncu*

POZ SUNCU 083 12 by Marinko Radulic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lun olives*

On the Lun peninsula, part of the island of Pag, in very difficult weather conditions (strong storms, frequent and strong salinis), a variety of so-called wild olives. There are a large number of them over 1600 years old. The owners of these olive groves neatly plant them. They bear good fruit.

Planet Earth Day by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lun olives*

17 Lunske masline C - Lun, Pag 14.9.2010 by Ondřej Kruml, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kupa River near the village of Kupari Srednji*

Rijeka Kupa i seoce Kupari Srednji by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Krk Bridge and Voz Cove*

Krčki most i uvala Voz by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by Ewa Kurowska, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by Mat Blooom, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Mlini, Dubrovnik region*

Dubrovnik region waterfront in Mlini and Srebreno aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opatija by night - Continental*

Opatija by night - Continental by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Mošćenice by night s Rijekom u pozadini*

Mošćenice by night s Rijekom u pozadini by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zadar*

Zadar by Linda Koskinen, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Journey Begins*

Majerovo vrilo, one of two main Gacka river sources
Journey Begins by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Majerovo vrilo*

Majerovo vrilo by Josip Petrlic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati*

Kornati by Zrinka Lovric, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Kornati*

KORNATI 211 (2) 12 by Marinko Radulic, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnik*

C523 Dubrovnik by Ulrich Scharwächter, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Omiš by night*

0494-almissa by Massimo Zelinotti, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*

Rovinj by night (5) - Rovinj after sunset by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rovinj by night*

Rovinj by night by Davor Smoković, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*View of the church of St. Agnes from the Old Rakalj site, Istria*

View of the church of St. Agnes from the Old Rakalj site by Davor Smoković, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plaža Luka, Rakalj, Istria*

Plaža Luka, Rakalj by Davor Smoković, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Ernestinovo - Gallery Petar Smajić*












by me


----------



## grobo (Dec 27, 2009)

Krk bridge


----------



## grobo (Dec 27, 2009)

Kvarner bay - Vela Vrata


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Vela spila cave on Korcula island*

Korcula. Vela spilja cave in Vela Luka on Korcula island view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## grobo (Dec 27, 2009)

Rijeka, Croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Small Ringers Festival Vlahov Breg - Korensko 2020.*

Smotra malih zvončara Vlahov Breg - Korensko 2020. by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Grobnički dondolaši visit (obahajaju) its area*

Grobnički dondolaši obilaze (obahajaju) svoj kraj (2) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar

Zadar historic square and cathedral of st Donat view, by brch1, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Historical site Ivinj near Tisno

Pirovac. Archelogical site of Ivinja and church of Saint Martin aerial view by brch1, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Palmizana, Pakleni otoci islands, yachting bay aerial view

Palmižana bay, Pakleni otoci islands, Dalmatia, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Hvar island evening panorama

Hvar, Paklenski otoci i Vis na pučini by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Hvar harbor

Hvar bay and yachting harbor aerial panoramic evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Omiš fortress

Starigrad Fortress of Omis by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Makarska 

Makarska. Tourist city of Makarska waterfront aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Palmizana

Palmizana turquoise beach and bars by the sea on Pakleni Otoci islands, by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Baćina Lakes

Bacina lakes near Ploce, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Fuzine in Gorski Kotar, A6 highway

Higway above lake in Fuzine, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Palmizana aerial view

Aerial view of Palmizana, sailing cove and turquoise beach on Pakleni Otoci islands by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Natasza K (Aug 22, 2020)

Stunning colours.
Too bad my trip to Croatia is cancelled.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Bribir

Historic town of Bribir in Vinodol valley aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Natasza K said:


> rip to C


Hopefully next year


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Zadar

City of Zadar historic landmarks aerial panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Novi Vinodolski

Town of Novi Vinodolski church and old stone square panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Kalnik mountain, Prigorje

Kamešnica below Kalnik mountain, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Vrbovec

Town of Vrbovec scenic aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Baska Voda

Adriatic town of Baska Voda beaches and waterfront aerial panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Croatia is a gem of a country, with wonderful marine landscapes, nice islands and a lot of culture. I will try to get this beauty on camera while driving through the country. The first 4K road tourism video presents a scenic drive through a very wild and spectacular part of The Losinj Island in Croatia. The road offers wonderful views to the Adriatic Sea and the small islands around. I integrated also photos from Mali Losinj and Veli Losinj in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Hvar

Town of Hvar waterfront and franciscian monastery aerial evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The next 4K road tourism video presents a scenic drive through 2 of the most wonderful croatian islands, Losinj and Cres. As the road is mostly high on the mountain ridge that traverses the 2 islands, it offers wonderful views to the Adriatic Sea and the islands around, like Pag, Rab or Krk, and also to the mainland (Velebit Mountains or Istrian Peninsula are also to be seen). I integrated also photos from Mali Losinj, Lubenice and Cres in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

During my holiday 2020 I spent 5 days on the croatian island Cres and explored it a bit. The 4K road tourism video presents a scenic drive through the wonderful island, from Porozina to the main town of Cres. As the road is mostly high on the mountain ridge that traverses the island, it offers wonderful views to the Adriatic Sea and the islands around, like Rab or Krk, and also to the mainland (Velebit Mountains or Istrian Peninsula are also to be seen). I integrated also photos from Cres in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

On the way to the island of Cres, I took my time to explore also a little bit The Gorski Kotar region, and I was totally surprised how nice it is. I drove on the national road D3 instead of the motorway A6, and I liked a lot the views this road offers, to the mountains and and to the seaside. From the top of the pass at almost 900m altitude a great panorama of the Kvarner Bay opens up. I integrated also some photos from the historical part of Rijeka during the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The next 4K road tourism video presents a scenic drive on the A7 motorway, around the seaside town of Rijeka. The motorway is build with numerous tunnels and viaducts as the terrain on the inland from Rijeka is very difficult. I integrated also photos from the historic town of Rijeka in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Korcula

Korcula island. Historic town of Korcula aerial panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Varaždin, northern Croatia

Historic town of Varazdin aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The 4K road tourism video presents a scenic drive through one of the most touristic croatian island, Krk. We cross the island by driving on the national roads D104 and D102. The video includes also the spectacular bridge crossing to the mainland. Photos from the nice medieval towns of Baska and Krk are included. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The 4K road tourism video features a nice drive through Slovenia and Croatia, between the towns of Kocevje and Delnice. We will explore a forrested mountainous area, climbing from Kocevje to an altitude of around 550m, before plunging about 350m to The Kupa river. After crossing the border we are going up about 500m in altitude to finish the drive at the intersection with the D3 national road in Delnice. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Now I want to show you a scenic drive on the eastern part of Istrian Peninsula, from the well known Opatija to the ferry port of Brestova. We drive first through the nice seaside resorts Icici, Ika and Lovran, then on the rugged coast further south. Sometimes the road is built higher on the mountains, so there are wonderful views to The Kvarner Gulf and the islands around. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Cres and Losinj are 2 of the most beautiful islands in The Adriatic. I visited them durin my holidays 2020 and enjoyed them a lot! The 4K road tourism video presents the scenic drive between Cres and Mali Losinj. As the road is mostly high on the mountain ridge that traverses the 2 islands, it offers wonderful views to the Adriatic Sea and the islands around, like Pag, Rab or Krk, and also to the mainland (Velebit Mountains or Istrian Peninsula are also to be seen). I integrated also photos from Lubenice and Mali Losinj in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Novalja, Pag island

Novalja, Pag island. Idyllic beach and turquoise sea aerial view in town of Novalja by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Sinj

Sinj. Town of Sinj panoramic view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sinj*

Town of Sinj in Dalmatia hinterland aerial view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bribirska Glavica, Dalmatian hinterland

Bribirska Glavica, Croatia by 3 brch, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Vir lighthouse

Island of Vir archipelago lighthouse and beach aerial panoramic view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sibenik cathedral, UNESCO world heritage site

Town of Sibenik cathedral of st James square panorama, UNESCO world heritage site by 3 brch, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar

Zadar waterfront and speedboat yacht view, Velebit mountain background by 3 brch, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kornati archipelago national park

Kornati. Amazing island archipelago landscape of Kornati national park aerial view by 3 brch, on Flickr*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Slanice beach on Murter island

Island of Murter turquoise lagoon beach Slanica view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------

